# Fallout 3 Discussion



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 5, 2007)

As most fans of this old franchise already may know, Bethesda is currently developing this game. Bethesda are the same people that made the Oblivion game. Not much information has been revealed, however finally after a long waiting... the teaser trailer is out!

By the looks of it, looks promising and I can hardly wait. This post will be edited later in the future as soon as new information comes out!

*Do not forget to check the second post!*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nSFLIvN5Wc[/YOUTUBE]

Heres a little something for the fans!



 - - -

*NMA's FAQ!*
Answer all your questions!
..........

*Fallout 3*
Official Site
Ninja of the Night

*No Mutants Allowed*
Great fansite with the latest news


*The Vault*
Fallout wikipedia, tons of info of the former games!


----------



## FFLN (Jun 5, 2007)

The streaming video from their site sucks for some reason. It's very laggy. Probably from the traffic, I'm assuming.

Anyway, it's an okay teaser trailer, I guess. Also, I recognized their line from the MGS4 trailer.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 5, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Also, I recognized their line from the MGS4 trailer.


They have been using that line since the first game that came out 1997, I believe its in fact MGS that took it from their or just some coincidence. Either way its all good ^^

And yes, sadly the teaser hardly tells anything about the game. It has however given some small hope for a majority of fans.


----------



## Dango (Jun 5, 2007)

Fall 2008?
What a long wait. >=

It looks cool, I'd definitely buy it.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 6, 2007)

Incognito said:


> They have been using that line since the first game that came out 1997, I believe its in fact MGS that took it from their or just some coincidence. Either way its all good ^^



I had forgotten about those openings. It's been a very long time since I've played Fallout 1 and 2. Actually, I never beat 1, but I did beat 2, mainly because I bought 2 first. Hmm... now, where did I put those games...?


----------



## Zodd (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit!!! 

Thank you! It looks and sounds so much like Fallout. I was taken back in time watching that trailer. The music was perfect, and gave the feeling of the original. And then that line "War, war never changes..." was just fantastic. 

I can't wait. Going to have to change my sig.


----------



## Gator (Jun 6, 2007)

Fallout 3 huh...

Since it's also comin out for ps3, I might give it a try. Teaser looks cool, I like the ads in the bus XD

Ive been reading a lot of info about Fallout 1 and 2, so I guess it's all good ^^


----------



## FFLN (Jun 6, 2007)

If you have never played Fallout 1 and 2, you must find them in some bargain outlet, or on-line somewhere, and then play them. They're good games, and they should give you the background behind some of the tech and enemies that might be in Fallout 3, although that info will probably be mentioned in-game anyway.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Jun 7, 2007)

You can buy Fallout 1, 2, and Tactics on a single DVD for $19.99. I saw it when I was at Fry's Electronics - Link

Anyways, the teaser looks rather promising. I kind of wish the opening song was from a different group than the Ink Spots, not that I dislike them, I just feel it needs more variety. I loved Maybe by the Ink Spots and A Kiss to Build a Dream On by Lois Armstrong from 1 and 2. Perhaps it was just for the teaser though.

The teaser seemed to capture the mood well, and I like the power armor. Hopefully Bethesda does a good job on the rest.


----------



## carnage (Jun 7, 2007)

fallout one was sweet I liked beating the game.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 9, 2007)

*Fallout, where art thou*



Dango said:


> Fall 2008?
> What a long wait. >=
> 
> It looks cool, I'd definitely buy it.


I know it a longs wait but the fans already waited like 10 years... we can only hope they make it right this time >_>


FFLN said:


> I had forgotten about those openings. It's been a very long time since I've played Fallout 1 and 2. Actually, I never beat 1, but I did beat 2, mainly because I bought 2 first. Hmm... now, where did I put those games...?


Did I ever told you that I liked you a lot <3


Zodd said:


> Oh shit oh shit oh shit oh shit!!!
> 
> Thank you! It looks and sounds so much like Fallout. I was taken back in time watching that trailer. The music was perfect, and gave the feeling of the original. And then that line "War, war never changes..." was just fantastic.
> 
> I can't wait. Going to have to change my sig.


Its here, its finally here T____T


Ghizzle said:


> Fallout 3 huh...
> 
> Since it's also comin out for ps3, I might give it a try. Teaser looks cool, I like the ads in the bus XD
> 
> Ive been reading a lot of info about Fallout 1 and 2, so I guess it's all good ^^


Damn right its good, its amazing >O


FFLN said:


> If you have never played Fallout 1 and 2, you must find them in some bargain outlet, or on-line somewhere, and then play them. They're good games, and they should give you the background behind some of the tech and enemies that might be in Fallout 3, although that info will probably be mentioned in-game anyway.


Yeah, the old games are a good source. Also added a Fallout wiki link for those who love their information.


Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> Anyways, the teaser looks rather promising. I kind of wish the opening song was from a different group than the Ink Spots, not that I dislike them, I just feel it needs more variety. I loved Maybe by the Ink Spots and A Kiss to Build a Dream On by Lois Armstrong from 1 and 2. Perhaps it was just for the teaser though.
> 
> The teaser seemed to capture the mood well, and I like the power armor. Hopefully Bethesda does a good job on the rest.


They better, otherwise ppls will be sending nuts like the Jericho-fans XD


carnage said:


> fallout one was sweet I liked beating the game.


True classics never die..


edit: Heres a little something for the fans!


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow much appreciation ahha i cant wait for this game..you know they might think of makin a mmo on the fallout series?

btw who was your favorite character? my favorite charatcer was lenny i think that was his name


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 9, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> Wow much appreciation ahha i cant wait for this game..you know they might think of makin a mmo on the fallout series?





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> Fallout MMOG
> 
> On November 30, 2006, Interplay has filed a Form 8-K filing to the SEC regarding a potential Fallout massively multiplayer online game. The Form 8-K contained a prospectus stating that Interplay will be issuing common stock on Euronext to raise capital for developing a Fallout MMOG. The report stated that the production and launch processes will require an estimated US$75 million in capital. The report also stated that production may start as early as January 2007 and the game may launch as early as July 2010.
> 
> In April 2007, SEC filings were made showing the purchase of the IP for the Fallout MMO to Fallout 3 developer Bethesda for $5.75 million USD. While Bethesda now owns the rights to the Fallout MMO IP, clauses in the purchase agreement state allow Interplay to license the rights to the development of the MMO, provided that development begins within 24 months of the date of the agreement (April 4, 2007), and that Interplay must secure $30 million within that time frame or forfeit its rights to license. Interplay must furthermore launch the MMOG within 4 years of the beginning of development, and pay Bethesda 12 percent of sales and subscription fees for the use of the IP


I hardly see it happen to be honest, Interplay are right now selling parts of the company... they are freaking broke man.





> btw who was your favorite character? my favorite charatcer was lenny i think that was his name


Of the npc you could team up, I liked Lenny... however Cassidy somehow was more my style. And Sulik, you just gotta love him. Grampy Bone yay XDD

"What can we and I do you for?"

Otherwise Harold, he is a true classic.


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 9, 2007)

yeah sulik ahah he was one of them.so how many of you got the power armor early in the game?


----------



## FFLN (Jun 9, 2007)

mister_napolean said:


> Wow much appreciation ahha i cant wait for this game..you know they might think of makin a mmo on the fallout series?
> 
> btw who was your favorite character? my favorite charatcer was lenny i think that was his name



I didn't really like how Lenny would always want to do you up the butt every time you talked to him... oh wait... nevermind. Lenny was a mutant, right? Okay, I didn't like the male "romantic interest".XD He was disturbing, although it was funny seeing his sister's reaction after you choose him.XP

What was her name... Miriam? Maria? I don't remember, but I do remember ACTUALLY keeping her alive throughout the entire game. It took alot of reloads, but I did it anyway. I think I ended up giving her one of the best Power Suits just to ensure her survival.

I liked the Robo-Dog. That was cool. A heavily-armored dog that would attack on command.XD The regular dogs always died too quickly. Lol. It's still funny that they allowed dogs to join your party in the first place.

I don't think I ever used the Claw too much though. I was probably planning on going through the game with the Claw, but I probably lost interest before I could do so.

I didn't like using the mutants though. They had awesome chain-guns and plasma weapons, but their armor just sucked. They would always get murdered in the final stage when that huge firefight is going on. 

I also remember the end bios for some of the characters, mainly for the guy who makes drugs. His bio was pretty funny. Also, wasn't his VA the same guy who now voices Shino and that river spirit from Spirited Away? 

Anyway, they must keep this game rated M or 18+.XD It would just lose its atmosphere if they didn't keep all of the stuff that adds to the game. Since it seems like it's going to be in 3D, that should make for more interesting encounters, like the encounters with the mob boss' wife and daughter.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 10, 2007)

> I liked the Robo-Dog. That was cool. A heavily-armored dog that would attack on command.XD The regular dogs always died too quickly. Lol. It's still funny that they allowed dogs to join your party in the first place.


Fully combat-custom robotdog named K9! > all.


Seriously I loved that freaking dog, imagine to have one of those.... 
*deep happy nerdy sigh*


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm happy, yet I can't shake the feeling that this is just going to be Elder Scrolls 5:Fallout.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2007)

That's fine with me. Throw in some random alien encounters that offer kickass weapons and it'll be all good.

It'll be nice to see the Fallout Duck and Cover guy in action again though. What was his name? Robbie?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 11, 2007)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm happy, yet I can't shake the feeling that this is just going to be Elder Scrolls 5:Fallout.



Oblivion with guns. Every old fallout-fan worst nightmare =_=


FFLN said:


> That's fine with me. Throw in some random alien encounters that offer kickass weapons and it'll be all good.


Alien Blaster! YEAH! 


> It'll be nice to see the Fallout Duck and Cover guy in action again though. What was his name? Robbie?


I hope you aint talkin about the Vault-Tec mascot, Vault Boy O:

 KH<3


----------



## FFLN (Jun 11, 2007)

Incognito said:


> I hope you aint talkin about the Vault-Tec mascot, Vault Boy O:
> 
> JB008



That's exactly who I'm talking about. I just forgot his name, if he had one.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 14, 2007)

*<3*



FFLN said:


> That's exactly who I'm talking about. I just forgot his name, if he had one.


His name is Vault Boy, FFLN 

- - -

I would like to add boys and girls that Fallout had been ranked 6th in a top 10 list of the _Ten Most Influential RPGs of Our Time_



> As another co-project of Black Isle Studios and Interplay, Fallout marks a rather bold step in the world of RPGs. To this day, it is honored throughout the gaming community as a truly unique role-playing experience. With an engaging sci-fi backdrop and straightforward character creation system, it didn't take too long for Fallout to claim its rightful place in the industry. One of its main traits was using the so-called SPECIAL character creation system - as most of you probably know, the "SPECIAL" stands for Strength, Perception, Endurance, Charisma, Intelligence, Agility and Luck, all of which represent attributes that are essential to the whole experience. Fallout 2 was released one year after the original, receiving rave reviews - even though the game's mechanics remained the same.
> 
> Source:here





PSant say I agree with some other stuff in the list though >_>


----------



## destroy_musick (Jun 14, 2007)

im stoked over this

Im a big fan of the original Fallout series (i even played a table-top RPG on D20 rules based on post-apocylptic settings based around Fallout) so this has me excited to no end


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

Nooooooo. Damn my inability to buy a PS3

I've been looking forward to this for ages.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 14, 2007)

PS3? Just upgrade your PC...

Vault Boy... is that his actual name or a fanmade name? It's been years since I've been on a Fallout board or topic.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 14, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Vault Boy... is that his actual name or a fanmade name? It's been years since I've been on a Fallout board or topic.


The unofficial name, I guess. Anyways...

*THIS JUST IN!*



			
				NMA said:
			
		

> The July issue of Game Informer, which has Fallout 3 as the cover story, hits shelves on June 18th; subscribers receive their issues a few days earlier. Sallokin on the NeoGAF forums claims to be in possession of this issue, and has been relaying information he says is from the magazine.
> The article is based on an hour long demo GI was given. I'll list the high points
> 
> - Game runs on an evolved version of the Oblivion engine. Third person view has been reworked since the verdict was that the Oblivion version sucked balls.
> ...



*Source:*
New Fallout 3 Info from GI thread at the NeoGAF forums


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 14, 2007)

FFLN said:


> PS3? Just upgrade your PC...
> 
> Vault Boy... is that his actual name or a fanmade name? It's been years since I've been on a Fallout board or topic.



You see, I am a sixteen year old boy with no job


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 15, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> You see, I am a sixteen year old boy with no job


You always have the option to sell yourself to old men or rob other people 


_It's 106 miles to Arroyo, we got a full fusion cell, half a pack of Radaway, it's midnight, and I'm wearing a 50-year old Vault 13 jumpsuit. Let's hit it._


----------



## FFLN (Jun 15, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> You see, I am a sixteen year old boy with no job



Well, the game is scheduled to come out in the fall of 2008, so by that time you should be a 17-18 year old "boy" with, or without, a job.


----------



## slimscane (Jun 16, 2007)

thank you Incognito!

I was playing the original Fallout (I got both because I heard they were good), and was loving it, but I stopped for some reason. I really need to get back into it!

It sounds pretty good so far, but I don't quite get the whole "You have AP, but you can still fight and do things without it," huh?


----------



## xingzup19 (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks really interesting, a not-too-futuristic RPG. Might get this as a 1st game for the new gaming PC I'm planning to get.


----------



## Renzokuken_Ayee (Jun 17, 2007)

Well, the screenshots look rather...different...

The time gap really has messed with the game. I don't know, I just can't see the "feel" of the game being the same. I'll buy it no matter what most likely, but it just looks odd now, like first person vs. click and your character goes there :X

btw, I've referred to Vault Boy as Pipboy forever, almost everyone on Fallout Tactics did too, it was just his accepted name.

thanks for keep us updated Incognito^^


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 17, 2007)

Fallout tatics..there's no such game. Just like there's no Devil May Cry 2. Wierd how people are playing games that don't exist.

After reading that article, some of my negative thoughts have dissappeared..but I'm still gonna be cautious.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 18, 2007)

Haha.  As I predicted, the denizens of NMA are, for the most part, complaining and calling this the death of Fallout.  Not the most welcoming forums.


----------



## gabha (Jun 18, 2007)

Never played a _true_ Fallout game before, so I can't judge if it looks to stay true to the series or not. 

So I don't know about it's original fans , but I'm more than looking forward to TESV: Fallout, which this looks it to me.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 18, 2007)

slimscane said:


> thank you Incognito!


thank you for reading, my job is to raise awareness.


> I was playing the original Fallout (I got both because I heard they were good), and was loving it, but I stopped for some reason. I really need to get back into it!


Get back to the old games or DIE!

Nah but seriously, a lot of stuff is out that can improve your gaming further. Theres this patch from this kilap guy that fixes like over 600-800 bugs that the official 1.2 didnt. 


> It sounds pretty good so far, but I don't quite get the whole "You have AP, but you can still fight and do things without it," huh?


That VATS system is something we all dont know jack about, really. They are extremly vague about how the combat is gonna be. The best guess I got is that:

-The game plays in real-time like the last game.
-You see this super mutant.
-You get into combat with him, so you start up VATS.
-Game pauses completly, you use some AP to aim at the guy and you fuck up his arm (he is wearing a weapon, lets say that).
-You AP is recovering back to normal, however the more you try to attack the mutant in real-time, the slower your AP-recovery is gonna be.
-You can also kill the mutant in real-time, however I believe that they are encouraging the player to use it when fightin against groups or the good old usage of tactics!

-Lets say you are fightin this insanely strong mutant, you use VATS and look above him.. this crane is holding one of those rusty cars from the 50s.... you shot at a weakspot and it falls and knocks the fuck out of the mutant.
You approach him and finish him off with several kicks in his groin and a shot between his eyes. ^_^

Ofc you can also aim at that crane in real-time but what if the VATS system increases the chance of hitting something overall? Or its the only way to make that thing fall? What if it gives you the chance to look behind you, maybe his friend is sneaking up behind you and you end up gettin gangraped like a japanese schoolgirl in uniform. 

_ps: I believe (and hope) that you are gonna be able to do other dif stuff in VATS, however its way too early to give off any other wild guesses_.


Renzokuken_Ayee said:


> Well, the screenshots look rather...different...
> 
> The time gap really has messed with the game. I don't know, I just can't see the "feel" of the game being the same. I'll buy it no matter what most likely, but it just looks odd now, like first person vs. click and your character goes there :X


Yeah, doesnt feel so... fallout-y. Like even if they make this game totally sweet and great, from how things look for now... it doesnt gimme that warm special feeling. 


> btw, I've referred to Vault Boy as Pipboy forever, almost everyone on Fallout Tactics did too, it was just his accepted name.
> 
> thanks for keep us updated Incognito^^


Yeah same here mate, for the longest time ever. And thanks 


Vonocourt said:


> After reading that article, some of my negative thoughts have dissappeared..but I'm still gonna be cautious.


You and pretty much almost the entire old fanbase!


Dionysus said:


> Haha.  As I predicted, the denizens of NMA are, for the most part, complaining and calling this the death of Fallout.  Not the most welcoming forums.


Yeah, I agree that they are hardcore haha. Most of the people in there are old followers of the serie aand dont take the obvious changed that have been made too kindly. Also Bethesda is kinda...hmm..





gabha said:


> Never played a _true_ Fallout game before, so I can't judge if it looks to stay true to the series or not.
> 
> So I don't know about it's original fans , but I'm more than looking forward to TESV: Fallout, which this looks it to me.


Thats pretty much what scares off the old players of the serie. 

"ZOmG Oblivion with Gunz!1"

I played Oblivion, but cant say I liked it much.. found it pretty boring. Interesting but not really my cup of tee. 

Anyways, about the upcoming game:
I dont mind the graphics, the new combat system for the upcoming game looks iffy.. however Im willing to give it a chance. Whats scares me the most the chance of the dialogues endin up all grey and boring.. and that the old feeling will be lost forever. I got pissed off when I saw the super mutant in the article, looked more somethin out of LoTR than Fallout to me. For now, I can only hope for the best..


*Spoiler*: _Super Mutant Comparison_ 




*A comparison between the super mutants of Fallout 1 & 2, Fallout 3, and similar characters in other games.*



_Source: NMA_


----------



## Robotkiller (Jun 18, 2007)

Link removed

I'm sorry, but this is the most badass, in-game scouter HUD I've ever seen.


----------



## FFLN (Jun 18, 2007)

Is that Nemesis that I see? Also, that mutant shouldn't be wielding a warhammer. Instead, he should be using either a chaingun or a plasma cannon.


----------



## Zodd (Jun 19, 2007)

OMG Incognito, your avatar is too cool! 

That hit% on the mutant was pretty cool looking. I hope they get the critical hits right, looks like they have. 

Remember the mutant default animation? Scratching his ass and then sniffing.


----------



## Vicious-chan (Jun 21, 2007)

I so fucking can't wait for Fallout 3!! I LOVED the first two, such awesome games. And this one look REALLY fun... man.. this year (or two) of gamings is gonna make me a happy camper.


----------



## Haraldur (Jun 21, 2007)

That Fallout 3 mutant just looks... wrong... What is with its lack of clothing, sohwing off its physique?


----------



## Kduff (Jun 22, 2007)

Can't wait for this game... but it's not out until Fall of 2008?  The graphics look great now, but I wonder how they'll stand up in 3-4 months, let alone over a year.  I guess I should take the pre-alpha note into consideration.  Still, I can't imagine it looking too much better.


----------



## Gator (Jun 22, 2007)

Must Read:
Link removed

I hope there arent many conservative fallout players >_____>. Altho the dialogue section does sound very alarming o_____O


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 22, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> I'm sorry, but this is the most badass, in-game scouter HUD I've ever seen.


Its cool yeh (:


FFLN said:


> Is that Nemesis that I see? Also, that mutant shouldn't be wielding a warhammer. Instead, he should be using either a chaingun or a plasma cannon.


Could be a parkin meter ya know *really really wishes it to be*


Zodd said:


> OMG Incognito, your avatar is too cool!


Thank you =)


> That hit% on the mutant was pretty cool looking. I hope they get the critical hits right, looks like they have.
> 
> Remember the mutant default animation? Scratching his ass and then sniffing.


Well the aim thingie looks decent, I wont argue that. And I LOVED that. Gotta find a freaking animation of it  


Vicious-chan said:


> I so fucking can't wait for Fallout 3!! I LOVED the first two, such awesome games. And this one look REALLY fun... man.. this year (or two) of gamings is gonna make me a happy camper.


Then you are gonna love this!





Haraldur said:


> That Fallout 3 mutant just looks... wrong... What is with its lack of clothing, sohwing off its physique?


Looks orcish, like something out of LoTR or Warcraft3.


Kduff said:


> Can't wait for this game... but it's not out until Fall of 2008?  The graphics look great now, but I wonder how they'll stand up in 3-4 months, let alone over a year.  I guess I should take the pre-alpha note into consideration.  Still, I can't imagine it looking too much better.


Well the game is like the same as Oblivion, just upgraded on the third person and other minor technical I dont know shizzle about.


Ghizzle said:


> Must Read:
> "Arsenal? Arsenal who?! - Babel!
> 
> I hope there arent many conservative fallout players >_____>. Altho the dialogue section does sound very alarming o_____O


Yeah, gives off some nice information and questions the goal of Bethesda..


----------



## mister_napolean (Jun 23, 2007)

i hope they keep the humar they had on 1 and 2...one of my favorite things about fallout..sneaking around and stealing


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 26, 2007)

*The link says it all ~<3*

*#7 in Readers' Choice Top 10 Most Cinematic Moments in Gaming*


*#1 in Top 10 Most Memorable Video Game Quotes*
Even Tevez


----------



## Gator (Jun 29, 2007)

Summary up and till chapter 34

Lol at the Nuka Cola and vault-boy wanna-be XD


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 29, 2007)

Love this series, played the first two games and tactics to death. Despite some of the bitching about taking the series 3D, I think this game has the potential to kick serious ass. The Game Informer article just made it look that much cooler.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jun 30, 2007)

*New info out!*



Ghizzle said:


> Here
> 
> Lol at the Nuka Cola and vault-boy wanna-be XD


Yeah, looks awesome  

Btw boys and girls:


> In all that time, there was one vault in particular, vault number 101, which after bolting its door, kept it shut. No one from the outside ever entered. And no one within the vault ever left. Including you, a child born to Vault 101's head scientist, voiced by Liam Neeson.
> (...)
> At about 20 years old, you discover that your father has either been taken from or escaped Vault 101.
> (...)
> ...




Thats the preview of Game Revolution's upcoming article about the game. 





> If you didn't blow his weapon out of his hand, you can pick it up and use it yourself. Or if you already have a weapon of the same type, you can bust out some engineering skills, break it down into parts, and use them to beef up the strength, precision, and firing rate of your own weapon. As weapons get worn with use, this is smart option if you're skilled at it.


I gotta admit that this sounds pretty damn cool.

 - - -

And as Brother None elegantly puts it in the thread:


> *The real news here is;
> Bird's eye view/isometric-esque is available.*


----------



## Gator (Jul 7, 2007)

~ B.U.M.P ~


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 8, 2007)

oh, I forgot to ask, is this PC only? >__>


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 8, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> oh, I forgot to ask, is this PC only? >__>





> *Platforms:*
> Fallout 3 will be a single-player game for PC, Xbox 360, and PlayStation 3. It is being developed from the ground up for each platform.
> *
> Will it be released on Macintosh?*
> _Lindsay Muller, Bethesda:_ It could happen if there is a large enough demand and if we are approached by a Mac games publisher such as Macsoft or Aspyr. Bethesda Softworks would not port it. So if you want to see Fallout 3 or any of our other games ported to Mac, contact either or both Mac publisher and request it.


 . . . . . . . .


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 9, 2007)

haha, I must have missed that (obviously) I just got kinda confused over at gamespot, since they didn't list any platforms for it xD

oh well, unless i get my hands on a demon of a computer I will probably have to get this for the 360 :/
atleast I know bethesda can do games for console as well as pc well 

" It is being developed from the ground up for each platform." <- something tells me the different version will be slightly different >___>


----------



## FFLN (Jul 9, 2007)

At least PC can do AO rated games. Although, I don't think Bethesda will push their game's rating that far.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 9, 2007)

360 can't!? :amazed
but I want to murder children, become a prostitute and dig up graves T__T


----------



## FFLN (Jul 9, 2007)

Hm, I remember them mentioning something about children in Fallout 3. I think they said that they would have child NPCs in there. That's a touchy subject though since a lot of games like this don't include children simply because of the potential for the game being called a "child-killing" simulator or some other crap like that. The sexual themes in M rated games aren't all that great either. They're mainly innuendo with some skin being shown. If even a nipple were shown, I'm thinking that the game would get an AO rating.

In my opinion, the PC version would probably be the better overall choice simply because of the possibility for mods.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

The foray of weapons in this is awesome.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 16, 2007)

...I don't want a Fallout with a first person perspective.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 17, 2007)

> ...I don't want a Fallout with a first person perspective.



I do. So 'nyah'.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 17, 2007)

FFLN said:


> In my opinion, the PC version would probably be the better overall choice simply because of the possibility for mods.


Hell Yeah!!


Wesley said:


> ...I don't want a Fallout with a first person perspective.


I dont really give a damn to be honest, I dont mind some changes THAT much and I try to be optimistic about most thing because if Bethesda does it right... they could end up with one pretty good game. Like the radio thing, I love that idea a lot etc.

What concerns me the most is the feeling of the game, I cant help to feel very skeptical..


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm starved for turn based combat.  I find myself only interested in my DS these days.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 17, 2007)

You know, the first couple games weren't inherently bleak or dark.  Sure everything looks like garbage, but you can kind of tell that everyone is just trying to live their lives as best they can.  The world is rebuilding itself and you're right in the middle of it doing your part for better or worse.

I hope III lays off the post apocalyptic themes a bit.  And no national monuments please.


----------



## carnage (Jul 18, 2007)

I would like national monuments in the game if u can destroy them


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

Fallout 3 is on my top 5 must have games . Seriously the fallout series was always great!


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 18, 2007)

Wesley said:


> You know, the first couple games weren't inherently bleak or dark.  Sure everything looks like garbage, but you can kind of tell that everyone is just trying to live their lives as best they can.  The world is rebuilding itself and you're right in the middle of it doing your part for better or worse.


I agree. Ever seen the series Jerimiah or Jericho? 


> I hope III lays off the post apocalyptic themes a bit.  And no national monuments please.


Its washington dc plus it has been confirmed that there are gonna be those...


carnage said:


> I would like national monuments in the game if u can destroy them


Yeah! 


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Fallout 3 is on my top 5 must have games . Seriously the fallout series was always great!


I salute you. <3


----------



## leetlegit (Aug 3, 2007)

this game looks amazing. I dont think my comp can handle it though


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 14, 2007)

leetlegit said:


> this game looks amazing. I dont think my comp can handle it though


Yeah, same here. Thank god its gonna come out on some consoles 

*checks their price*

... =_=


----------



## Jotun (Sep 14, 2007)

Fallout 3 is gonna make Bioshock look like a joke xD


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 14, 2007)

Jotun said:


> Fallout 3 is gonna make Bioshock look like a joke xD


I doubt that, in fact my skepticism to Bethesda is so big that I believe its quite impossible. (painfully optimistic at the moment)

Prove me wrong Bethesda, prove me wrong. :amazed


----------



## FFLN (Sep 14, 2007)

The role-playing will likely be focused on moreso than the shooting though. I went into Bioshock expecting more interaction with people other than just shooting them or tossing a plasmid their way, so I became somewhat bored.


----------



## Gator (Nov 1, 2007)

~bumbage

Dont die on me yet! 

heh


----------



## serger989 (Nov 1, 2007)

I've been a huge fan of the Fallout series since it was released as well with Elder Scrolls way back with Daggerfall in 1996. Bethesda and Black Isle I always liked a lot. Elder Scrolls series, Fallout, Icewind Dale, Baldur's gate etc. With Bethesda taking up the project it should be interesting. It will obviously play out differently but I think they will give us something fresh while sticking to what the fans want. All in all, it looks really interesting.


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there a release date yet?


----------



## Gator (Nov 21, 2007)

Nope, not the precise one anyway. Fall 2008


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

*Fallout 3 thread*

Search didn't find any threads about this game.

New trailer thing that came out today:



Now, I haven't played any of the previous Fallout games or Oblivion (which this's being compared to), but I really like the look of this game. I like third person shooters and first person shooters more than what the Fallout series used to be so I'm kinda excited as I haven't really played any RPGs (Mass Effect isn't really very RPG-like IMO) and this looks very nice.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah looks amazing hopefully it wont be crap leveling system like Oblivion.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

Original Fallout 3 thread

I cant lose the first page in this FC.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jul 14, 2008)

batanga said:
			
		

> Search didn't find any threads about this game.



Use the gaming encyclopedia next time.

*merge*


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey DS I made the same mistake when looking for prince of persia thread tell Him to add it.


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

thats what I used XD

Fallout 3 looks great it's one of the games that ive been dying to play


----------



## batanga (Jul 14, 2008)

Donkey Show said:


> Use the gaming encyclopedia next time.
> 
> *merge*



Point taken 

What's up with the search anyway? It worked a while ago.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh man, that nuclear weapon. XDD


----------



## Jotun (Jul 14, 2008)

Radiation will fuck you up


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2008)

I just reserved Fallout 3 and I got a nice poster with a soundtrack


----------



## Weebl (Jul 15, 2008)

Teddy Bear launcher


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

Teddy-bear? I thought it was a fat-boy?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Burn me at the stake for heresy, but I didn't like Fallout 1 or 2. Maybe I didn't give them a proper chance.

I might give F3 a chance though.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

*brings stake* 

the latest trailer pretty much proved to me that betheshda can make the shooting good.
it just bothers me they didn´t show of anything but shooting


----------



## batanga (Jul 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Teddy-bear? I thought it was a fat-boy?


There's some mortar thing you can fill up with anything you find.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

So, it's an FPS? I don't know, I'm too lazy to do anything but read the last couple pages.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 15, 2008)

haha no, it´s an rpg. Betheshda is bringing fps-elements to the game series though. for good or worse. we'll find out when we get our hands on it :3


----------



## Weebl (Jul 15, 2008)

Original Fallout is an RPG game. Fallout 3 looks like action adventure game with big "open world" and RPG features. VATS system is pretty original and interesting.

Now i want to see some quests and dialogues.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Interesting... maybe I should maybe take a look at the homepage or whatever.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 15, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Teddy-bear? I thought it was a fat-boy?



[DLMURL]http://e3.g4tv.com/e32008/videos/26939/Hands_On_Fallout_3.html[/DLMURL]

Fallout 3 gameplay video. Here you can see teddy bears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 15, 2008)

Teddy bears? That homo shit ain't gangsta. Count me out.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2008)

Says the fishpole guy.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2008)

is anyone gonna get the survival edition? I was thinking about it but I don't wanna dish out 130 bucks


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Halo 3 Legendary Edition was the last tard pack I'll ever buy.  Too bad too because the Survival Edition looks way better than Halo's Legendary Edition.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> Halo 3 Legendary Edition was the last tard pack I'll ever buy.  Too bad too because the Survival Edition looks way better than Halo's Legendary Edition.



they always make it look that way, damn MGS4 special edition.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 16, 2008)

Akuma said:


> they always make it look that way, damn MGS4 special edition.


At least you can actually wear this one ;3  I could find reasons for wearing a Pipboy 3000 now and then.

But yeah, the whole point is to get us hyped for these lol.  Prolly will be disappointing.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

So, I just played Fallout Tactics...

Oddly satisfying, yet I keep squinting me eyes like wtf

So is it true Fallout 3 banned in Australia?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

I think so, yes. Australian government is fucking pussyfoot when it comes to games. They're bitching about the usage of drugs in the game, and how it apparently promotes drug use irl.


----------



## batanga (Jul 17, 2008)

This is super old at this point but in case some people missed, it's hilarious


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

Jotun said:


> So, I just played Fallout Tactics...



i actually played all the way through that game. the beginning was the most fun Imo. then it got too straighforward (at the end).

gonna install fallout 1 or 2 today I think. the F3 vids got me cravin for some rad scorpions and "what's-a-dingo's" xD


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

I haven't kept up with the media released for the game.  I sort of wrote it off.  So, what are people's impressions?  Will this be a load of crap?  Does it live up to the former games?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 17, 2008)

it looks pretty awesome, but with some fps features in it. this is pretty much how I imagined Fallout the first time I heard of the game xD

And the style seems intact. alot of skills & perks from the old games are still there. 
and they said it´ll be 100+ hours of gameplay. lovely (if true). 

Fallout 3 and Fable 2 are my two personal favourites from E3.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 17, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> I haven't kept up with the media released for the game.  I sort of wrote it off.  So, what are people's impressions?  Will this be a load of crap?  Does it live up to the former games?



^I've seen a couple of previews and videos and imo F3 is more like Oblivion than Fallout. If you are Morrowind/Oblivion fan you will like it, but if you are hardcore Fallout fan....well, probably not.

Will F3 be a great game? I think yes.
Will F3 be a great Fallout game? most Fallout fans, will say no.

But Fallout 3 + 200 great mods=


----------



## FFLN (Jul 17, 2008)

Roy said:


> is anyone gonna get the survival edition? I was thinking about it but I don't wanna dish out 130 bucks



Yeah, it might be cheaper to get the Pip-Boy on eBay... maybe. Anyway, I'm usually interested in the collector's editions, but they're usually only $10-20 more than the regular price. In this case, you could get 2-3 games for the price of one collector's edition.

The only collector's edition I plan on getting this year is for Spore... maybe.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

Actually, Survival Edition =/= Collector's Edition.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm even more sceptical than before. It sure looks like a fun game or so, but does it feel Fallout-ish to me? No, not at all. Also, all we have seen so far are the explosions and the killings.. I'm still waiting to see any real rpg elements..

I will get it, don't get me wrong.. but I'm having a very, very difficult time accepting it as a sequel.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 17, 2008)

^ Sounds like me with Deus Ex: Invisible War. :/


----------



## FFLN (Jul 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Actually, Survival Edition =/= Collector's Edition.



I know that the Survival Edition is different from the Collector's Edition. By collector's edition, I meant a special edition of a game in general.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 17, 2008)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> I'm even more sceptical than before. It sure looks like a fun game or so, but does it feel Fallout-ish to me? No, not at all. Also, all we have seen so far are the explosions and the killings.. I'm still waiting to see any real rpg elements..
> 
> I will get it, don't get me wrong.. but I'm having a very, very difficult time accepting it as a sequel.



I can definitely see where you are coming from. I will only be able to judge it fully when the game comes out.

It looks like a good game nonetheless


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2008)

to me Fallout was a turn based rpg where you could have some (awesome) companions and go around and do whatever the f*ck you wanted. I doubt it?ll be the same in F3. they won?t get away with killing kids, becoming a pornstar and all that other shit that went down in the old fallout games. I wonder if enemies will level up according to your level, like in oblivion. I hope not. maybe just give them more HP and better equipment instead of replacing them with higher lvl monsters >__>

also. game 'balance' is very popular amongst game designers nowadays (which is very important in online games. not really in single player games). I doubt we can just go in and shoot the first weapon shop owner and take all his stuff like we could in the good ol' days XD

@Jackal (and Jotun):
still they have shown us some rpg elements (they?ve told us the beginning of the story and shown us some skills and perks) ^^

I?m not that worried. it?ll be a great game, but it will be a NEW Fallout, and I think many fans of the old games don?t like the idea of the fact that things change over the years ~~

but hey. _war, war never changes_


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2008)

We're in a cycle when it comes to games.

In a few years graphics will have progressed to the point that they'd be extremely hard pressed to enhance them even further, and as such they'll have to revert back to relying on gameplay and story to sell.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> We're in a cycle when it comes to games.
> 
> In a few years graphics will have progressed to the point that they'd be extremely hard pressed to enhance them even further, and as such they'll have to revert back to relying on gameplay and story to sell.



I can´t wait for that to happen. 
many games today just rely on graphics and lame gimmicks that are half assed attempts to make the game unique >__>

then again. many (immature) gamers _demand_ super-haxxor-ultra-mega graphics


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2008)

There are always trends. Like with the NES, platformers where the main genre, even though they didn't have to be. Right now it's on an FPS high, it'll probably come to an RPG high as well with all the shitty RPG's Squeenix is coming with.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 18, 2008)

Best F3 presentation (and interview with Todd Howard, the Executive Producer at Bethesda) so far.


----------



## HOOfan_1 (Jul 21, 2008)

This game looks like what Deus EX: IW should have been.

Fallout 3 and a 3rd Deus Ex =Heaven...lets just hope Deus Ex 3 is better than IW


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 22, 2008)

Weebl said:


> Best F3 presentation (and interview with Todd Howard, the Executive Producer at Bethesda) so far.



yeah a really good video. he answered some stuff I wanted to know. though he didn?t say that you could have NPC follow you >__>
I need that


----------



## Weebl (Jul 22, 2008)

^

*Spoiler*: _About henchmans_ 



 "There are a very limited number of them and they are hard to get. Not only do you have to find them, your often need significant money, and you also need to have the correct karma for many of them. Some won't come with you if you don't "match" with them.

They are pretty special though, they have great personalities and we've found them great fun to play with. You can also give them stuff, that they will use, so it's fun to give them weapons and armor you aren't using and watch them play dress up and use other weapons. But we're careful not to overpower them, so for them to survive, you need to manage them a bit. You'll want to give them stimpaks to heal, and better weapons, etc.

You can only have one follower at a time, you have to "fire" the one you have to get a new one. Except Dogmeat, he's special, you can always have him with someone else. Lastly you can also give them some basic commands, like how they should fight, whether to wait for you, or to go someplace else."






There's a lot of good information in there. About quests, RPG elements, leveling etc.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 22, 2008)

thanks alot weebl 
sounds good. the fact that they´re pretty hard to get, means you can try to get them when you re-play the game or start a new character :3

I will read the article tomorrow, sleepy time for me naouw ^^


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 29, 2008)

Man I saw this games E3 demo and it looks sweet. The mini nuke looks sweet and the storyline does too.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 29, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> Man I saw this games E3 demo and it looks sweet. The mini nuke looks sweet and the storyline does too.



Story line? I guess a little bit of it was revealed but hardly enough to say its good.


----------



## ChaochroX (Jul 29, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Story line? I guess a little bit of it was revealed but hardly enough to say its good.



No there are some interesting aspects said like how you actually go through childhood and adolescence. Also that the people you grew up with become important characters in the story later on. That's story related and its got me excited.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 29, 2008)

Unless you go Elder Scrolls and just kill everyone.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been waiting for this game for some time...
I didn't even know Jackal Iscariot made a thread about this.

VATS Looks very interesting. The gore, the guts, it's all so great.

E3 08:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=JJGdvZXgjY8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Jul 30, 2008)

When is the release date again


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 30, 2008)

I hope we get an option to join the Enclaves.


----------



## Roy (Jul 30, 2008)

sharinganSaSuKe99 said:


> When is the release date again



Oct. 7....


----------



## batanga (Aug 30, 2008)

Five amazing new gameplay videos:



Shit looks tight!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 30, 2008)

@batanga: Thanks. lovely videos. looks better and better each time I see it, but I can't help but wonder if they hired the same voice actors from oblivion xD


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2008)

Roy said:


> Oct. 7....



Wasn't it end October? I know PAL gets it on the 30th.


----------



## Akira (Aug 30, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wasn't it end October? *I know PAL gets it on the 30th.*



You basically took a shit into the palm of my hand...



An extra _23_ days?
WHY.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2008)

US gets it on the 28th.


----------



## Akira (Aug 30, 2008)

Really?

I thought it was the 7th*, my bad.


----------



## Slips (Aug 30, 2008)

Another on my to grab list although I'm not familer with the series


----------



## drache (Aug 30, 2008)

Slips said:


> Another on my to grab list although I'm not familer with the series


 

You should check out Fallout 1 and 2, you can probably find them for less then 20 dollars now (both).


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 30, 2008)

Manual was freaking awesome, vids were.. ok.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 31, 2008)

drache said:


> You should check out Fallout 1 and 2, you can probably find them for less then 20 dollars now (both).



I still play them 

#2 is my favourite so far ^^


----------



## TDM (Aug 31, 2008)

drache said:


> You should check out Fallout 1 and 2, you can probably find them for less then 20 dollars now (both).


Yeah, I tried playing them on my computer. They will explode on Vista ) :


----------



## Talon. (Aug 31, 2008)

Rock-It Launcher is LOL.
so getting this game


----------



## drache (Aug 31, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> Yeah, I tried playing them on my computer. They will explode on Vista ) :


 

Odd, Vista seems really hit or miss; my friend's laptop had the same probelm and yet I can play both on Vista no probelm.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 1, 2008)

Survival pack will have:

PIP-Boy 3000 Clock
Lunchbox Case
Vault Boy Bobblehead
Concept Artbook
Bonus DVD
Game Disc & Manual


*Spoiler*: __ 




It will be like Devil May Cry's awesome case.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

fuck. I might get the survival pack


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 2, 2008)

DMC case rather sucks, actually.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

imagine sweet sweet Fallout art on it and it gets better already 
anyways, I don't care much for boxart ~~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Sep 2, 2008)

I am so fucking buying this


----------



## Akuma (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I just saw the new gameplay vids for this game, I came. I love the style (elder scrolls) any confirmation that the leveling system will be not total shit like oblivion?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 2, 2008)

I think everything that's shit about oblivion is gone from this game. at least I remember an interview where they pretty much said that those things I hated the most wouldn't be in the game. that was such a relief


----------



## drache (Sep 2, 2008)

Akuma said:


> Man I just saw the new gameplay vids for this game, I came. I love the style (elder scrolls) any confirmation that the leveling system will be not total shit like oblivion?


 

The leveling system is Fallout 1 and 2 though they've cut the skills down to just 14 (i beleive) and have melded some of them (like there's no longer small guns, big guns I believe) If you check out the offical website it has a list of the ones they've melded together.


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 2, 2008)

How did the leveling system in Fallout 1 and 2 work? I never played them, but I heard they're really good PC games.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 3, 2008)

Samething as any other RPGs. You get lvl up by doing quests/missions and killing enemies.

But the upgrading stats is more like Baldur's Gate. You get random amount of stat upgrade each time you lvl up.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 3, 2008)

"random". I think that depends on your stats like intelligence etc ^^


----------



## Boromir (Sep 7, 2008)

Snake: War has changed.
Fallout: No you old retard, war never changes!
Snake: !

I remember playing the first Fallout game back in the day. My God, was it AMAZING.


----------



## Muk (Sep 16, 2008)

did they release any of the system requirements for fallout 3 pc version?


----------



## Weebl (Sep 17, 2008)

No official information yet, only speculations.


----------



## GSP FTW (Sep 17, 2008)

i cant w8 to start blowing degenerate inbreads bodys apart with my shotgun


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 17, 2008)

Muk said:


> did they release any of the system requirements for fallout 3 pc version?


It is using the same engine Oblivion did, so if your PC could run Oblivion fine you can probably run Fallout fine.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 17, 2008)

I believe they said it would be the same as Oblivion was _for it's time_, so it's probably a bit higher than Oblivion.


----------



## Weebl (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes, it's the same engine but it's heavily modified and expanded to support new technologies so the system requirements will be higher than Olbivion's (probably not much).


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Sep 19, 2008)

More Fallout stuff:

Okay, I gotta hand it to them: Their update for the official 'Prepare for the Future' site is pretty slick.

A new TV-style interface, and nine promotional videos are waiting for folks who are interested.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 19, 2008)

EU and AUS lim. ed. buyers get the Brotherhood of Steel figurine instead of the bobblehead.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 19, 2008)

nice! not that I'm getting it. I have 4 other games I want to buy so I have to save money where I can


----------



## Enclave (Sep 19, 2008)

People are actually excited for this piece of crap?  It'll probably be even worse than Brotherhood of Steel.


----------



## batanga (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm getting Dead Space over this one, but I'll probably still end up buying it, just a bit later.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 20, 2008)

Enclave said:


> People are actually excited for this piece of crap?  It'll probably be even worse than Brotherhood of Steel.



uhm no, judging by videos and pretty extencive interviews it looks good, and this is coming from a diehard Fallout fan 

brother hood of steel on the old xbox was abysmal


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2008)

btw if you guys go on the blog of the besheda company site they did a speed run competition of the game.

the QA won with 75 min of game time.

i'll see if i can find the link ... after work ... proxy is being blocked.

i believe i found it in one of those discussion in the gamefaqs.com on fallout3


----------



## carlhimself (Sep 23, 2008)

As a big fan off Fallout 1&2 I am totally looking forward to this game, i'm not put off by the change to first person at all and the movie previews look awesome. I'm buying a new PC soon and if its before this game comes out I think I will get it for the PC, if not i'll settle with the Xbox360 version.

'The anticipation is palpable, isnt it?'


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2008)

i haven't played the prequels ... yet but i may soon ... i still need to complete baldurs gate 2 first >_>;

but i can't wait for a good shot at a good rpg ...

nwn2 just disappointed and mass effect didn't cut it either.

oblivion was fun for the first run ... since you could do everything with a single run XD

can't wait to replay this multiple times with different approaches


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 23, 2008)

I still can't believe this game is actually coming out on time.  They announced the Fall '08 release date a good while ago and have totally stuck to it.  It's just... strange for a game like this to actually come out on time.


----------



## Muk (Sep 23, 2008)

it is rather rare that any game comes out on schedule, usually they find major buggs that need fixing and testing, but apparently they had started and been pretty much finished by the e3 games and were just polishing up everything.

at least that's the feeling i am getting.

i am a programmer at bosch and i know what i means to have a running programm.

you think you are done and it works for the majority of the program then suddenly one of your coworkers comes a long and tells you there's an error ...

you just go face palm and then start trying to debug your code you wrote a few weeks/month ago

pain in the ass.

but seems like this time around they have done a good job. can't wait for its release


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm debating about getting this for PS3 or PC, what do you guys think?


----------



## Muk (Sep 24, 2008)

PC ... online mods for the win


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Sep 24, 2008)

I always try to get the PC version of the games... mods <3


----------



## Byakuya (Sep 24, 2008)

Getting the PS3 version, can't wait.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 24, 2008)

Jackal Iscariot said:


> I always try to get the PC version of the games... mods <3



same here. though I dunno if my cpu can handle this game. it could pretty much barely handle Oblivion on the lowest settings. 


might get it for the 360 though. still gonna have dlc so ~~


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 24, 2008)

The PC version will not launch with mod tools.  Bethesda says they can't focus on releasing a finished game _and_ finished (ie. regular user-friendly) mod tools.  They'll be released sometime after the launch.

I just watched some gameplay videos.  I was skeptical at first, but they really seem to have (from what I see in the videos) done an excellent job.  Now, whether that translate into a solid game from start to finish, I can't say.  (How will they handle exploration, item drops, sex with hookers, etc. etc.  No mod tools at first means these things will be hard to fix for a while.)

I remain hopeful yet vigilant.  I cannot get this for sometime after release, so I can reserve my decision.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Sep 24, 2008)

Dam you guys, I'll get Xbox360 and PC versions D:!



/I can't wait...

I've been waiting for this game...one month is left...omfg.
So long 
I'd be so pissed if it got delayed, I swear.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 24, 2008)

You can tell this game reuses Bethesda voice acting talent.  Lucien Lachance makes an appearance, for instance.


----------



## drache (Sep 24, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> You can tell this game reuses Bethesda voice acting talent. Lucien Lachance makes an appearance, for instance.


 
i personally don't see anythign wrong with that


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 25, 2008)

drache said:


> i personally don't see anythign wrong with that



in a way, I do. they stood out pretty much in oblivion so they will be instantly recognized as their previous roles from that game, which for me will destroy the atmosphere a bit. it was the same in mass effect, only not as noticable ~~


----------



## drache (Sep 25, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> in a way, I do. they stood out pretty much in oblivion so they will be instantly recognized as their previous roles from that game, which for me will destroy the atmosphere a bit. it was the same in mass effect, only not as noticable ~~


 
/shrug

Reusing voice talent happens alot. I might notice some voices from oblivion but I'm not going to let that detract from the game for me.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 26, 2008)

drache said:


> /shrug
> 
> Reusing voice talent happens alot. I might notice some voices from oblivion but I'm not going to let that detract from the game for me.



nah, it's not that bad, I'm just saying it's noticeable


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 26, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> in a way, I do. they stood out pretty much in oblivion so they will be instantly recognized as their previous roles from that game, which for me will destroy the atmosphere a bit. it was the same in mass effect, only not as noticable ~~



Carth v2.0, you mean?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 26, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Carth v2.0, you mean?



exactly. I ended up calling him Carth instead of his 'real' name


----------



## Muk (Sep 27, 2008)

speed run of fallout 3


----------



## mislead (Sep 27, 2008)

I think it's rather telling that over 50% (probably more) of the gameplay videos is spent shooting at things. This isn't a good sign, by the way.

Bethesda's attempts at integrating the 50s SciFi feel into the game seem rather clumsy, too. Why they felt the need to remodel the Power Armors into stormtrooper suits, the supermutants into orcs, and ghouls into RE-style zombies, I'll never know.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 27, 2008)

xD

maybe they don't want to spoil the story? 
maybe action lends itself better to trailers? :0

anyway, Fable 2 has revealed just as little about the story ~~
oh well. I've never played Fallout for its story to begin with xD


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 28, 2008)

I can't believe half of the cafe elitists are actually gamers. 

I'm hoping this comes out after I get my spanking new gaming laptop.


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2008)

Fallout 3 isn't turn-based, right?


----------



## Muk (Sep 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fallout 3 isn't turn-based, right?



not turn based ... but if you want you can use action points for battle still


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 28, 2008)

mislead said:


> I think it's rather telling that over 50% (probably more) of the gameplay videos is spent shooting at things. This isn't a good sign, by the way.
> 
> Bethesda's attempts at integrating the 50s SciFi feel into the game seem rather clumsy, too. Why they felt the need to remodel the Power Armors into stormtrooper suits, the supermutants into orcs, and ghouls into RE-style zombies, I'll never know.


I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until reviews come out.  They want things to be exciting and are probably doubtful that diplomatic videos show the engine potential.  (And my Fallout games usually ended up killing fests soon after the beginning.)  I know they can make a game like that (Morrowind), but whether other Fallout fans will like it is another issue.

I don't really care about model and style changes.  So long as there are actually friendly ghouls and supermutants.  (I'll agree that the feral ghouls are rather like energetic zombies.)

I'm glad I read that there are high-level areas with high-level loot.  Now, that doesn't mean the loot isn't level-based, but it's an encouraging sign.  I also haven't heard if they randomly generate some underground areas or not.  I'm hoping they didn't since that was utter shit in Oblivion.



Segan said:


> Fallout 3 isn't turn-based, right?


Fallout games have never been turn-based.  As Muk said, you have a certain number of action points (certain actions take more points to do), and once they reach zero, you have to wait for them to recharge.  They altered things from the first two Fallouts.  It seems you can move after your action points are gone (correct me if I'm wrong) and they added real-time combat for those who don't want AP combat.

I'm glad they did this, 'cause AP-based combat got really tiresome.  It's helpful for hard fights, but when you're walking around a pack of rats, it's bloody annoying.


----------



## mislead (Sep 28, 2008)

GrimaH said:


> I can't believe half of the cafe elitists are actually gamers.



Welcome to the XXIst century, please enjoy your stay.



Dionysus said:


> I'll give them the benefit of the doubt until reviews come out.  They want things to be exciting and are probably doubtful that diplomatic videos show the engine potential.  (And my Fallout games usually ended up killing fests soon after the beginning.)  I know they can make a game like that (Morrowind), but whether other Fallout fans will like it is another issue.



I don't trust mainstream reviewers ever since their drool-fest over Oblivion, which I found painfully dull and a disappointment overall. 



Dionysus said:


> I don't really care about model and style changes.  So long as there are actually friendly ghouls and supermutants.  (I'll agree that the feral ghouls are rather like energetic zombies.)



 But, the style is what actually makes Fallout unique. Get rid of it, and you arrive at yet another generic post-apoc setting. On the positive side though, the wasteland looks very good, background music fits well, and it retains the eerie atmosphere of the originals. "Technological" interiors are nice too.



Dionysus said:


> I'm glad I read that there are high-level areas with high-level loot.  Now, that doesn't mean the loot isn't level-based, but it's an encouraging sign.  I also haven't heard if they randomly generate some underground areas or not.  I'm hoping they didn't since that was utter shit in Oblivion.



I'm more concerned about them copying the whole "dungeon" concept into F3. Seriously, it's a desolate wasteland, it doesn't need raiders shooting at you from around every corner. I'd personally welcome more "explore the ruins" style interiors, like the Glow in F1. God, that place was creepy, and it didn't even have one active enemy...



Dionysus said:


> Fallout games have never been turn-based.  As Muk said, you have a certain number of action points (certain actions take more points to do), and once they reach zero, you have to wait for them to recharge.  They altered things from the first two Fallouts.  It seems you can move after your action points are gone (correct me if I'm wrong) and they added real-time combat for those who don't want AP combat.
> 
> I'm glad they did this, 'cause AP-based combat got really tiresome.  It's helpful for hard fights, but when you're walking around a pack of rats, it's bloody annoying.



Um, yes, they have been turn-based. Action Points are simply a way of determining what you can do within your turn. 

Anyway, about the combat system, I liked the original one, but don't really mind the change. What bugs me, though, was that first-person combat in Oblivion and Morrowind was pretty underwhelming and shallow. Would be nice if Beth actually figured out how to create good real-time combat, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 29, 2008)

mislead said:


> I don't trust mainstream reviewers ever since their drool-fest over Oblivion, which I found painfully dull and a disappointment overall.


Neither do I.  I wait for people I know, and what people say on GameFAQs, etc.



> But, the style is what actually makes Fallout unique. Get rid of it, and you arrive at yet another generic post-apoc setting. On the positive side though, the wasteland looks very good, background music fits well, and it retains the eerie atmosphere of the originals. "Technological" interiors are nice too.


Well, if you like them so much, you can just mod the "correct" models into the game.  This is why I'm not so concerned about styles and looks.  So long as the story, engine, and overall mechanics of the game are solid.




> I'm more concerned about them copying the whole "dungeon" concept into F3. Seriously, it's a desolate wasteland, it doesn't need raiders shooting at you from around every corner. I'd personally welcome more "explore the ruins" style interiors, like the Glow in F1. God, that place was creepy, and it didn't even have one active enemy...


Well, I recall raiders, rad scorpions, and other things shooting at me all over the wasteland, so it's not out of place.  I can't say how excessive it is, at the moment.

I agree about having more combat-free exploration.  I just hope they do the random abandoned subway sections, etc. right.




> Um, yes, they have been turn-based. Action Points are simply a way of determining what you can do within your turn.


Yeah... don't think it works this way (and why I don't call them turns).  You can replenish your AP before other people and have multiple turns before someone else.  It's not a straightforward turn-based game.  (We can get into the semantics of what constitutes a turn in Fallout.)

I prefer the bulk of my games to be real-time anyways.  The choice is nice.



> Anyway, about the combat system, I liked the original one, but don't really mind the change. What bugs me, though, was that first-person combat in Oblivion and Morrowind was pretty underwhelming and shallow. Would be nice if Beth actually figured out how to create good real-time combat, but I'm not getting my hopes up.


Yeah, Morrowind and Oblivion could be lame with combat mechanics.  It was probabilities masked as your own manual dexterity.  (Melee looks like shit with this.)  I can't say from what I've seen whether they have indeed changed it, but the videos I've seen hints at the real-time mechanics working different from VATS.

Will an aimed shot actually hit regardless of stats?  Will there be collision detection for melee-to-melee combat?

I do know that the legions of finicky Fallout fans will alter the game in a million ways, so I'm hopeful even if the game is filled with what I think are bad decisions.

Edit: Damn it.  I hate getting the top post.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 29, 2008)

To    FileFront!


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2008)

AP according to the dev are for shooting things and healing things only, movement "doesn't" cost any points.

you still get swarmed by rats using AP if you aren't careful.

Like say you had 3 action points and there are 5 rats. shooting costs 1 point.

you wast 3 points shooting 3 rats and the other two rats are still going to come at you, as the cinematic runs.

so by the time cinematic ends, you still have 2 rats next to you flanking you.

at least that's what i understood from what they were trying to do with VATS.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> uhm no, judging by videos and pretty extencive interviews it looks good, and this is coming from a diehard Fallout fan
> 
> brother hood of steel on the old xbox was abysmal



Actually the interviews were the first signs that this game is going to suck for any oldschool fallout fan.  They've as much as said that they are making the game just like an Elder Scrolls game.


----------



## Muk (Sep 30, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Actually the interviews were the first signs that this game is going to suck for any oldschool fallout fan.  They've as much as said that they are making the game just like an Elder Scrolls game.



i mean you would prefer the isometric view of fallout 1/2 over the new design?

i think what made fallout was most of its non-linear story telling and the things you could do to npcs and their consequences

not just the graphics. 

it is nice they did some good job on the graphics but honestly i am more interessted in the whole story and gameplay element.

graphics don't make a game


----------



## drache (Sep 30, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Actually the interviews were the first signs that this game is going to suck for any oldschool fallout fan. They've as much as said that they are making the game just like an Elder Scrolls game.


 

That's interesting because that's exactly the opposite of what I read.


----------



## Enclave (Sep 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> i mean you would prefer the isometric view of fallout 1/2 over the new design?
> 
> i think what made fallout was most of its non-linear story telling and the things you could do to npcs and their consequences
> 
> ...



First off, yes a isometric style camera would be far preferable over a first person perspective.  That's not the only problem though.

What made Fallout what it was was not just one or two things, it was the whole package.  I'll give one example, Fallout is quite well known for it's dialogue, something Bethesda has shown themselves horribly incompetant with in the past.  For evidence I submit every single Elder Scrolls game.



drache said:


> That's interesting because that's exactly the opposite of what I read.



Admittedly it takes reading a number of their interviews and disecting them for meaning but it's quite clear that this game is just going to be Elder Scrolls with guns.  I would go and find any number of quotes for you however they get me far too annoyed (Fallout is pretty much my favorite game series and it annoys me greatly to see Bethesda butchering it the way they are.  If I had to choose a company to make Fallout 3 Bethsoft would be among the last companies I would choose.  Ideally it would be made by Troika (sadly they no longer exist, partially because they failed to get the rights to Fallout 3) or Obsidian.).

To be fair I can see why you would think they were going to be faithful, they do attempt to give that impression in their interviews.  However the more interviews you read the more clear the picture becomes.  They don't plan on making Fallout, they plan on making another Elder Scrolls because that's all they know how to make.

Hell, the most telling though is how they try to paint old school Fallout fans as crazies who don't know a good game when they see one.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha.  I bet if I go to NMA, I'll see tons of posts like Enclave's.  Of course, I can't really stand that place and don't think it'd be possible to please even half of those denizens.


----------



## drache (Sep 30, 2008)

Enclave said:


> Admittedly it takes reading a number of their interviews and disecting them for meaning but it's quite clear that this game is just going to be Elder Scrolls with guns. I would go and find any number of quotes for you however they get me far too annoyed (Fallout is pretty much my favorite game series and it annoys me greatly to see Bethesda butchering it the way they are. If I had to choose a company to make Fallout 3 Bethsoft would be among the last companies I would choose. Ideally it would be made by Troika (sadly they no longer exist, partially because they failed to get the rights to Fallout 3) or Obsidian.).
> 
> To be fair I can see why you would think they were going to be faithful, they do attempt to give that impression in their interviews. However the more interviews you read the more clear the picture becomes. They don't plan on making Fallout, they plan on making another Elder Scrolls because that's all they know how to make.
> 
> Hell, the most telling though is how they try to paint old school Fallout fans as crazies who don't know a good game when they see one.


 
So after alot of selective reading and holding it sideways you go the answer you want?

That's a self fulfilling prophecy my friend

I will be the first to admit that Obvilion was rather uh huh for me but I really think your charactization of FO3 as 'oblivion with guns' is just plain wrong.

If for no other reason then the techinical details are wrong, the leveling system is completely different as is combat.

But that's just me, I prefer to use facts.


----------



## ExoSkel (Sep 30, 2008)

The vault-tec targeting system clearly makes this game NOT just Oblivion with guns.

This is more like Fallout in First-person-RPG with guns.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Sep 30, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> This is more like Fallout in First-person-RPG with guns.



I'm surprised that them crazies hasn't realized this 

I'm just gonna play the game for what it is. no bs comparison with the old games. mainly because...well, they're OLD and the gameplay mechanics are so different ~~


----------



## mislead (Sep 30, 2008)

I personally don't give a crap about the combat system, as long as it's not completely broken. I'm concerned about the more important features, like the setting, quest design, writing, and so on. And these still don't look too good, taking Beth's record into account. I could even live with stupid shit like feral ghouls, giant supermutants wielding fire hydrants, portable nuke launchers and cars exploding in mushroom clouds. 

But what really worries me, is how bad quest design was in Oblivion. Hopefully, violence won't be the answer to everything this time, and you'll actually get a chance to use some of your other skills...

And the writing, I assume it's simply going to be mediocre.



Centuryslayer said:


> I'm surprised that them crazies hasn't realized this
> 
> I'm just gonna play the game for what it is. no bs comparison with the old games. mainly because...well, they're OLD and the gameplay mechanics are so different ~~



Um... games may be old, but gameplay mechanics aren't, really. Turn-based combat isn't any better or worse than real-time, it's just a matter of preference. Also, if Beth didn't want people comparing their game to F1 and F2, they wouldn't have called it Fallout 3, would they now?


----------



## Stalin (Sep 30, 2008)

I never played the first two games , should I get this game?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 30, 2008)

This game has pretty much nothing to do with the first two besides the setting.


----------



## Stalin (Sep 30, 2008)

I notice a lot of bitching about this game on the thread.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I notice a lot of bitching about this game on the thread.


what you can do is wait for the game to come out and then read one of the lower score review on gamefaqs.com

then you'll know whether or not you would like it or not. they are usually quite harsh on the reviews on gmefaqs.

but then you should probably also read one of the few high rated ones to see if the low score one isn't just a tard ranting off about how fallout 3 fails in comparison to fallout 1/2.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 1, 2008)

mislead said:


> Um... games may be old, but gameplay mechanics aren't, really. Turn-based combat isn't any better or worse than real-time, it's just a matter of preference. Also, if Beth didn't want people comparing their game to F1 and F2, they wouldn't have called it Fallout 3, would they now?



you do realize that a lot of things has happened over the years? like technology and stuff! :0
I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's near impossible to make a Fallout game today that resembles the old games 99%. at least if you want it to sell properly. and lets be frank, there's almost no difference at all between the first two games. so it might be time for a new breeze anyway.

I didn't even mention the turn based system ~~
do you think there's something wrong with it? seeing as you just had to defend it 

me, I'm just hoping the places and characters will be as memorable as in the old games 
Fallout was pretty much just about shooting and looting, with a mix of laughing at the dialouge for me anyway xD

let's face it, the stories weren't that super great anyway. it was mostly fun to explore the wasteland and do fucked up things and get perks/traits along the way


----------



## Enclave (Oct 1, 2008)

drache said:


> So after alot of selective reading and holding it sideways you go the answer you want?
> 
> That's a self fulfilling prophecy my friend
> 
> ...



That's not it at all, seriously read the interviews.  It's pretty clear that they don't intend to make a Fallout but rather an Elder Scrolls game with post-apoc flavour added in.  Seriously, I've been following all Fallout 3 news since before Beth got the licence and I certainly know how to interpret what developers say.


----------



## Segan (Oct 1, 2008)

Seems like Bethesda is polarizing with the new Fallout game... ^^


----------



## drache (Oct 1, 2008)

Enclave said:


> That's not it at all, seriously read the interviews. It's pretty clear that they don't intend to make a Fallout but rather an Elder Scrolls game with post-apoc flavour added in. Seriously, I've been following all Fallout 3 news since before Beth got the licence and I certainly know how to interpret what developers say.


 

/shrug

That's your opnion and what will be will be. I don't agree but that's just me and yes I've been following this game for just as long. Hell FO3 was one of the games I've always wished for really.

That said you're ignoring fundmental differences between the games in your judgement.


----------



## Muk (Oct 1, 2008)

if anything i am probably going to review is vs oblivion.

i didn't play any of the old fallouts and don't really want to get into it. its hard enough for me to play baldur's gate 2.

oblivion didn't cut it for me. it was a great one time game, but didn't have any sort of replay value for me.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 1, 2008)

I liked Oblivion too. This game does look good, so I gues I put it on my christmas list.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Oct 1, 2008)

I've decided I'm getting the Survival Pack(US)
But I wish it came with the Power Suit Figurine.

Seriously, I'm getting it as soon as it comes out--12 AM.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 2, 2008)

No DRM for FallOut!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 2, 2008)

man, reading the fallout 3 week at IGN(+orant) just made me want the game even more, the new perks looks really cool and the game actually seems really freaking deep


----------



## Stalin (Oct 2, 2008)

No offense, but I heard that a lot of the fallout series can be unpleaseable.


----------



## mislead (Oct 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> you do realize that a lot of things has happened over the years? like technology and stuff! :0
> I guess what I'm trying to say is that it's near impossible to make a Fallout game today that resembles the old games 99%. at least if you want it to sell properly. and lets be frank, there's almost no difference at all between the first two games. so it might be time for a new breeze anyway.



I'm fine with the "it wouldn't sell if it was like the older games" approach. Not that I necessarily agree, but it's a reasonable position. What irks me is the idea that some gameplay mechanics are old and outdated, while others are "next-gen" and immersive.

Chess has been around for over 500 years now, and nobody calls it outdated...



Centuryslayer said:


> I didn't even mention the turn based system ~~
> do you think there's something wrong with it? seeing as you just had to defend it



Well, it's the main mechanic difference between F3 and the originals: turn-based + isometric view vs real-time-weirdo + first person. And unsurprisingly, that's what people usually mean when they complain about F1 and F2 being "outdated". Buut, if you meant something else, then by all means, elaborate.



Centuryslayer said:


> me, I'm just hoping the places and characters will be as memorable as in the old games
> Fallout was pretty much just about shooting and looting, with a mix of laughing at the dialouge for me anyway xD
> 
> let's face it, the stories weren't that super great anyway. it was mostly fun to explore the wasteland and do fucked up things and get perks/traits along the way



Well, if it was about shooting and looting for you, then you'll probably love F3... I'd be somewhat worried about the places and characters though, if Oblivion is any indication. 

And yes, the stories were never a strong point of them Fallouts. The strong point was the setting, the world, the places, the characters, the visual and musical style that could be seen everywhere. Everything had it's place, everything fit, and it all came together beautifully. This cohesiveness is not something easily achieved, and my biggest worry is that Bethesda is going to attempt to merely copy it, and will fail miserably.


----------



## XMURADX (Oct 3, 2008)

This game rocks!!!
I loved Oblivion finished it twice with over 600+ hours of playtime...

I can't wait to get my hands on this one, And I'm definitely getting the 360 version for the exclusive DLC!!!


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Oct 3, 2008)

I couldn't find any Survivor Editions of it in Gamestop or Game Crazy--anyone know where I can find it?
Seriously though--I WANT THE SURVIVAL EDITON.




*Spoiler*: __ 



By the way, I think it's bullshit that people thing that the new Star Wars gane will spank fallout 3.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 3, 2008)

KotORO? Yeah, I'm actually looking semi-forward to it, seeing as I'm a huge SW and KotOR fanboy. It'll probably either be or turn to shit before long, in any case.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 4, 2008)

List of known perks: Fallout Wiki

Of which I find interesting/worth noting: 

*Spoiler*: _List_ 




- *Fire Resistance. *

- *Adamantium Skeleton.*

- *Bloody Mess*:  By some strange twist of fate, people around you die violently. You also get a small damage bonus.

- *Power Armor Training*: You won't be able to use a suit of Power Armor without this perk.

- *Robotics Expert*: You do 25% extra damage to Robots

- *Night Person:* Your Perception and Intelligence increase during the night.

- *Nerd Rage:* Your Strength is raised to 10 and you gain 50% to damage resistance when your health drops below 20%.

- *Iron Fist:* A perk that enhances unarmed combat.

- *Entomologist: *With this perk, you deal additional damage to mutated insects

- *Educated:* Each level of Educated will add +2 skill points when you gain a new experience level.

- *Demolition Expert:* Your character will do 20% percent more damage with explosives.

- *Grim Reaper's Sprint:* Every time you kill an opponent, all your action points are automatically restored.

- *Intense Training.* Requirement: Level 2: You can put a single point into any of your S.P.E.C.I.A.L. attributes.

- *Lady Killer/Black Widow.* Requirement: Level 2: You do +10% damage against opponents of the opposite sex. You'll sometimes have access to unique dialogue options when dealing with the opposite sex.

- *Swift Leaner.* Requirements: Level 2 & Intelligence 4: Each level will give you a 10% bonus each time you gain XP.

- *Daddy's Boy/Girl.* Requirements: Level 2 & Intelligence 4:  You gain an additional 5 points to the Science and Medicine skills.

- *Gun Nut.* Requirements: Level 2 & Intelligence 4 & Agility 4: With each rank of this perk, you gain 5 additional points to the Small Guns and Repair skills.

- *Child at Heart.* Requirements: Level 4 & Charisma 4: This perk gives you extra dialogue options when talking to children.

- *Gunslinger.* Requirement: Level 6: While using a pistol (or similar one-handed weapon), your accuracy in V.A.T.S. is significantly increased.

- *Lawbringer.* Requirement: Level 14: Any evil character you kill will have a finger on their corpse. This finger can then be sold to a certain person (whose identity is disclosed when you take the perk) for caps and positive Karma.

- *Solar Powered*. Requirements: Level 20 & Endurance 7: You gain an additional 2 points to Strength when in direct sunlight, and slowly regenerate lost Health.




I would like to obtain about 80% [everything that's listed above] of the known list. Of course, there are many more. I can't wait to see with what kind of specialist I'm gonna end up with. Probably one with exceptional explosive and mid-range combat skills. Oh yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 4, 2008)

I'mma be an Engineer with the BoS wielding big guns.

Called Sasha.


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2008)

Man, I will probably feel like crap if I end up losing the dog pal within the first few hours of the bloody game.

Must not let that happen.


----------



## Neji (Oct 4, 2008)

Fallout seems cool, i'll try to get it.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 5, 2008)

Has it been proven that you can join factions?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 5, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> I'mma be an Engineer with the BoS wielding big guns.
> 
> Called Sasha.



Why Sasha? xD Just because? 

I'm gonna focus on gathering intelligence [points and info] at least. A requirement I believe for setting off an atomic bomb. 

I can't wait to try out weapons customization on the various items you can collect. I would like to have a light weapon with exceptional firepower and the Bloody Mess perk. Should provide me with some gory entertainment. ^^ 

I don't want one of those heavy big guns with insane spread. At least, not on my first playthrough. 



			
				ExoSkel said:
			
		

> Has it been proven that you can join factions?



I quote from GameSpy's Fallout 3 Wiki/FAQ:



> #  *Can I join the Brotherhood of Steel/ The Enclave etc.?*
> 
> * No.* This is unlike Oblivion where you join a given faction and then raise in rank. In Fallout 3 it's more about the player and his actions and what you do is more akin to doing some legwork for a given faction - with some valuable in return - items, info, access to certain areas and simply the likelihood of not getting shot by them.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 6, 2008)

> Thus, the fear that Fallout 3 could be a post-apocalyptic Oblivion is totally gone. A few hours with the game will be enough for Fallout veterans to get their habits back and be able to walk with confidence through the game. New players will not feel totally lost either because references to the previous games are rather scarce and discrete. If most changes brought to the series are technical, the spirit is still there, sort of. Indeed, it’s a shame that this episode is so serious. *It has lost, it seems, a good deal of the humour and even irony that was part of the series.* Cinematographic references or completely twisted conversations with NPCs are gone. Aside from this, Fallout 3 is an excellent RPG and a good Fallout. The score is rather different but the music stays the same.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 7, 2008)

A GrimDark Fallout.

Eh, I'll still be playing a scout. Baseball Bat, Shotgun, 10 Agi, and 1 strength.


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 7, 2008)

im gonna enjoy this game bring the nuclear inbreds on     

but is this game coming out this month?


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

okt 28 cannot come too soon my friend


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

Amen to that. I'm already planning my 1st character


----------



## Ral (Oct 8, 2008)

It's been so long since i saw and played a good game that didn't bore me after a while. Fallout 3 should change that for good just like Fable two is, isn't that right Milky?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

Fuck ya! and heya Ral, I see what U did thar


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

so would you guys try to play the extremes the first time through ... i.e. ultra evil & ultra good or would try to play naturally and be yourself?

i think i might just try and play it through the first time around and hope to reach somewhere around close to 20


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 8, 2008)

I usually just go for whatever I feel like the first time around, and then go evil/good after that ^^

I hope stealth works well in this game. it's always a nice addition


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

hmm i wonder though ... would you guys try and do a no-combat-challenge? i think that'd be a fun thing to do after i've played through it a few times.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Oct 8, 2008)

Yup, I also hope stealth will work in this game, even without invisibility. In Oblivion, if you were not invisible, the guards will find you no matter what, talk about omniscient.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm definatly gonna try this game out.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 8, 2008)

Damnit, I wanted to join the Enclaves.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 9, 2008)

This game does seem very interesting, I definitely add it to my christmas list. I think'll keep myself from knowing to much about it to give myself a sense of wonder when I first play it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I think'll keep myself from knowing to much about it to give myself a sense of wonder when I first play it.



curiosity always gets the best of me


----------



## raxor (Oct 9, 2008)

Segan said:


> Lol, no shit?



No shit at all


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 10, 2008)

Segan said:


> PC, probably. Should be much easier and more practical than to rip the game off 360 or PS3 discs.



Actually I checked and it was the XBox 360 version..


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2008)

Ciupy said:


> Actually I checked and it was the XBox 360 version..


Lol...

Whatever the case, if I'm getting this game, it will be for PS3.


----------



## Stalin (Oct 10, 2008)

Same thing for me since I only have a ps3.


----------



## Muk (Oct 11, 2008)

PC the 'dying' console for the win


----------



## destinator (Oct 11, 2008)

If ever plan on playing online with your 360 I wouldnt try the game, even its tempting. Because the 360 logs what you're playing even you're offline and will upload that once you go online. And I have no clue what MS will do when they see you played the game before it was even send out. Also security sectors might be different from the retail release which could easily get you banned too .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the collectors edition of fallout 3 (walk in but they still gave me the pre order bonuses).  


sooo this thread gets bumped!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 28, 2008)

they're gonna have the local Game store open to 3 am on the 30th here just for fallout 3


----------



## Gentleman (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm really debating between getting this or Resistance 2. They both seem like really good games, but I don't have too much money on me after buying Little Big Planet and Spore. I'm not sure if I have the money to get both, so I think I'll just wait until Resistance comes out and make my decision on that.


----------



## speedstar (Oct 29, 2008)

So did anyone get the game on the 28th?? Impressions??


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 29, 2008)

Fallout 3 is pretty much obilivion but set in a new future based world. You can expect the same gameplay elements but bigger and better of course there are some new tweaks and what not. Also new / different weapons etc that go along with the world.


I can see myself liking this game more than oblivion just because of the setting and the fact that the quests / missions seem more developed / interesting. 

I am focusing on big weapons, energy weapons, sneak, and lockpick.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2008)

its coming from overseas and should be delivered today 

only got the normal version for pc 

can't wait to play it


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 29, 2008)

So far loving it. I think the side quest like blood ties are done very well and fun to do. Not to mention the vat system is awesome. 

I'm focusing in small guns, melee, explosions and big guns atm.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm actually contemplating on getting this. Though I'm undecided whether or not to get it for the PS3 or 360 atm.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 29, 2008)

Friday, can't wait.


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

It was a fantastic game
Loved everything in it
Still have to do more of the Sidequests

But the Main story had that epic feel to it. Loved it
It will be a GoTY candidate for sure


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 29, 2008)

This game fucking rocks so far.


----------



## Muk (Oct 29, 2008)

it is a lot of fun, but god you needa t least 50 lock picking to open any chest in the lvl 5 area


----------



## Stalin (Oct 29, 2008)

Story any good?


----------



## Akira (Oct 29, 2008)

Fucking european release dates, I gotta wait till friday

Any general opinions so far guys? Does it live up to the hype?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm playing it, what a great game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 30, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Fucking european release dates, I gotta wait till friday
> 
> Any general opinions so far guys? Does it live up to the hype?



yes it does, greatly. 


only thing I dislike about the game is the 3rd person view. it pretty much sucks. But damn overall the game is A+ quality.


----------



## GrimaH (Oct 30, 2008)

I opened the game and the sound of electronic critters was the only thing I could hear 
It was the same thing when I installed Morrowind and Oblivion :/


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yes it does, greatly.
> 
> 
> only thing I dislike about the game is the 3rd person view. it pretty much sucks. But damn overall the game is A+ quality.



it should of been obvious that the third person would suck

and lawl at killing overseer right infront of his daughter, the head flying against her chest

I so thought "im gonna bang her when im 16 or something" damnit

bethesda cant make proper third person views


----------



## Adonis (Oct 30, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> yes it does, greatly.
> 
> 
> *only thing I dislike about the game is the 3rd person view. it pretty much sucks*. But damn overall the game is A+ quality.



It's Bethesda so that was a given.

My dad just laid $100 in my hand and I'm debating whether to purchase this or actually buy things I need. Decisions...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Oct 30, 2008)

Adonis said:


> It's Bethesda so that was a given.
> 
> My dad just laid $100 in my hand and I'm debating whether to purchase this or actually buy things I need. Decisions...



wait.. you're saying you don't *need* Fallout 3 ?


heretic


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> wait.. you're saying you don't *need* Fallout 3 ?
> 
> 
> heretic


If you're short warm clothes for the winter, then Fallout 3 arguably shouldn't be your first priority.

Just an example of how being heretic can be a necessity.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2008)

Prince Leon said:


> Guess it's the 360 then since I don't think my PC can handle it.


PL don't get it for PC

It crashes. I have a radeaon 4870 and it crashes on my win xp.

It pisses me off. I have to like save just about every 10 minutes just so I don't lose my gameplay.

children problems for every game 

i can only hope a new patch comes out next week, iv'e submitted at least 20 or so crashes in the last few days ...

but other then that ... well it works 

btw i love level 10. that stupid perk allowing for 1 extra immediate level ... yeah awesome.

who has blown megaton up yet?


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Not a universal problem for 4870 owners.


----------



## Muk (Oct 30, 2008)

are you telling me i am an exception?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2008)

First Fallout 3 mods released


;3


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2008)

No mods for the PS3 version?


----------



## IkariBattousai (Oct 30, 2008)

I have it for the 360 and it's a great game.  I'm kind of getting irritated with the combat though, it takes forever to kill anything and getting ammo is a pain in the ass and I usually take more damage than I deal with melee weapons.  Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 30, 2008)

IkariBattousai said:


> I have it for the 360 and it's a great game.  I'm kind of getting irritated with the combat though, it takes forever to kill anything and getting ammo is a pain in the ass and I usually take more damage than I deal with melee weapons.  Maybe I'm just doing it wrong?



Doesn't take to long to kill things, if you aim good


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 30, 2008)

Muk said:


> are you telling me i am an exception?


Well, glancing over topics like this: 

You might want to try omega drivers or DNA drivers.  I'm not sure if they support your card yet, but if they do, they'd be a better bet than the "official" ATI drivers.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 30, 2008)

I've been playing since Wednesday morning; even though I'm situated in Europe. Yay for imports. Anyway, I love this game. 

The things described below only reach out as far as Megaton. You need not worry if you're already past Megaton. You may also want to use this as an early walkthrough. 


*Spoiler*: _ MAJOR SPOILERS_ 





This is an account on how severely choice influences gameplay in Fallout 3. 

I've got a save slot just before you leave Vault 101 [everyone has], and I've been experimenting a lot between that point and Megaton. I was left completely in awe at the multiplicity of act to consequence in this game, while however not knowing the severity of the extent of my choices just yet because I'm not that far in. 

I'll be describing stuff with regard to choice randomly here. 

You have to face Moriarty at some point, a real prick too. You want information about your dad from him, but he won't give it to you unless you pay up. The cunt. You can either pay him a 100 caps, or choose not to, only to come back to him again and he will charge you a whooping 300 caps. He says you're obviously in need of the info and costs therefore more.

However, if you've got high charisma and a high enough speech skill, you may opt for a chance at getting him to charge you again for the 100 caps you had negotiated earlier. There's also the option of killing him [either with a gun or whatever, or by setting off the atomic bomb]. The information you need is then retrieved otherwise. 

*I argued I would have to be able to get this information without having to cough up the dough. AND THERE BLOODY IS! *

On my third playthrough I found out about his database. Accessible from his shed. The password is in the cabinet, or you can hack your way in. 

How's that for having a choice in the matter?! I was pleasantly surprised. 

I've tried killing the sheriff, but I only managed to do so _easily _when I had chosen for an insanely high Small Guns skill [70+ ; acquired with Gun Nut perk, a certain apparel, and the Intense Training perk; at level 3] The town went haywire over me killing the poor guy and would not let me go. Although, not every citizen cares! 

The only options I had left was to either leave town or murder everybody.  But without a high enough skill in the guns department, you won't be able to do so. Trust me, I have tried slaughtering all of them with a Small Gun skill level of 35 and wasn't able to. Although, it may be possible if you're a level 3 guy and are able to take most of them down before getting caught. Going in strong, I managed to kill about 5 of them before I was doomed to a gruesome death, pictured in magnificent slo-mo imagery. 

Leaving Megaton will not make them come after you! However, if you return, they will be waiting. 

Oh yeah, there are two ways to get into the armory. Watch out though! There will be a surprise waiting, but it is bloody well worth it. However, you will be insanely overpowered . 

Also, the choices you make during the *tutorial *will determine your reputation *outside *the vault. To be more precise, your actions inside the vault will influence your place on the moral compass. This became evident upon meeting Jericho and inspecting my Pip-Boy. You may ask him [Jericho] to join your party, but he will only do so if you're an evil snitch. He says he'd heard of you as a goodie two-shoes kind of guy and opts therefore to turn your proposal down. 

Also, there are two bobble heads to be found early in the game. One is inside Vault 101 and the other is in Megaton: Simss' place. You can go at it at in a variety of ways. The one I used during my third playthrough was my high lockpick skill [has to be at least 50]. You may also try to steal his key or kill him and take his key. 

And yes, I have blown up Megaton 3 times already. Once at night, which was fucking SPECTACULAR. Seriously eye-popping prettiness. Once just before nightfall. Awesome, but less so than at night. Once during day time, which was also a sight to be seen. You also have the option to disarm the bomb, but I haven't decided yet on whether or not to investigate the consequences of this option because I like blowing Megaton up SO MUCH.  

You can get an expensive suit from the gal at the store too, for free, if you do things right. You can also get a variety of handy perks from her if you complete her Survival Guide mission. I don't know if you can kill her, and what kind of benefits that will provide you with. Can't wait to experiment with that one.  

I recently stumbled upon a mission I hadn't come across yet during my earlier experiments. From the Doc. He will give you a hologram if you do things right. He's normally not enthused by your presence.   He _doesn't_ _want _you to investigate the contents of the hologram, but I am wanting to. 

Lucy will give you the *Blood Ties* quest, but I haven't investigated yet. 


There's so much to do in Megaton alone. I fucking love it. Oh yeah, I got my hands on *different* kinds of *items *at *exact same locations* as well. There's a town, ruined, nearby the vault and Megaton. Can't recall the name. The suitcases/refrigerator/cabinets contained different kinds of items every time I went there. Well, some of them remained constant throughout my experiment, but alas, a nice touch.  

There's also a guy waiting just outside Megaton. Well, he wasn't there the first time, but I have also had him running away from me, and asking me for water, all depending on the choices I'd made earlier! 

I've barely scraped the surface and I'm already insanely happy.  The shooting mechanics may sometimes feel cluncky, and the characters stiff, but the sheer size and scope make more than up for it. 

I can give you details on how I divided my Skill and S.P.E.C.I.A.L. points during each experiment. I can also give you details on how to kill effectively, how to spend your EXP wisely early in the game and which Perks are worth your while so early in the game. 

Preview? Charisma [influences Speech and Barter] helps out a lot, it gives you interesting options. If you choose to spend your points otherwise, expect a more bland experience with NPC's.


Seriously. I FUCKING LOVE THIS GAME.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> No mods for the PS3 version?



No =\  Not even DLC (dog armor).


----------



## Republican (Oct 30, 2008)

Not really impressed. Another game designed for consoles and it shows. It's STALKER and Oblivion with none of what made STALKER good and most of what made Oblivion crappy. The only thing I can say is that the VAC system is fun for at least a couple of hours. I'm glad I wasn't really into gaming when Fallout 1 & 2 were kicking because I can imagine I'd be even more disappointed.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 31, 2008)

LoL, my Dogmeat owned 3 of super mutants.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2008)

where do you find dogmeat?  i am lvl 12 and have not found him yet 

then again i own super mutants with like 1 shot to the head

btw for the pc users a trick to avoid the 'disc check'

run the fallout3.exe directly from your folder XD ... it doesn't check for the disc

silly besheda


----------



## Stalin (Oct 31, 2008)

Republican said:


> Not really impressed. Another game designed for consoles and it shows. It's STALKER and Oblivion with none of what made STALKER good and most of what made Oblivion crappy. The only thing I can say is that the VAC system is fun for at least a couple of hours. I'm glad I wasn't really into gaming when Fallout 1 & 2 were kicking because I can imagine I'd be even more disappointed.



Whats the mateer with console games?


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

When the hell do I get to having my dog in this game? Also I need a bit of advice, I went on a murder spree in Megaton, and I don't have those pills that temporarily increase your intelligence to plant and arm the device that Mr. Burke gives you for the bomb.

What do I do.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2008)

You kill shit until you level up and put points in Explosives.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

Well fuck man, I don't want to spend all game killing Super Mutants.

Any other alternative to finding those medcaps or whatever they're called outside of Megaton?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2008)

You tried the Supermarket? There're drugs there.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

Where's the Super-Duper Market at? Is that by West's familys town?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2008)

It's to the east, I think.


----------



## Fang (Oct 31, 2008)

Great, that's where the power fists is too right? And it will have all the medical supplies I need?

What kind of enemies are there? Just Raiders?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 31, 2008)

Powerfist I do not know, as I personally did not find it.

But it just has Raiders, yes. you can also get the laser gun there, along with plenty of ammo.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Oct 31, 2008)

Did not find the Powerfist there either. TWF, ask Moira [in Megaton] to do her "Fetch Food and Medicine Quest"  [Survival Guide], and it will show up on your map. Head north-east.

I can't seem to find any weapon plans, except for just the one in Megaton. Someone mentioned Raiders sometimes carry weapon plans [Powerfist one, I believe it's called Deathclaw something] though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 31, 2008)

You find Dogmeat south of Minefield, directly north of Megaton. Just do the Moira's minefield quest and that place will automatically marked on your map. The place you find Dogmeat called Junkyard is directly south of Minefield. You can't miss him since you find him tearing through bunch of raiders.

BTW, I found a powerfist in the super duper market. But I play high luck based character, so I was lucky to find it.


----------



## Muk (Oct 31, 2008)

i already beat the game .... XD went all evil with the vats and use the grim reaper perk. it's awesome. instance recharge of your vats if you kill a monster .... no where is the dude where you turn in your ears?

after blowing up megaton i have not had the chance to go on a civilian killing spree yet ....

so what happens if you actually kill 3 dog 

does the station stop sending?

man the enclave base was so fun to blow up .... science for the win XD


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 31, 2008)

Pretty tight game so far, having really touched on the main quest yet though.


----------



## Rashman (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally got this game on pc and it's just as i have forseen it. this game is the definition of awesomeness..ness...ness. 


I say do you get to bang any chicks in the game? I ran into a prostitute after leaving the vault but it turns out the babe is no longer ofering her services. Goddamn daughter of a bitch!


----------



## Jessica (Oct 31, 2008)

lol at the guy who wants you to blow up the town. I shot him dead and stole his clothes.

Now the town can live in peace _AND_ I can live in style!


----------



## Vago (Oct 31, 2008)

Muk said:


> i already beat the game .... XD went all evil with the vats and use the grim reaper perk. it's awesome. instance recharge of your vats if you kill a monster .... no where is the dude where you turn in your ears?
> 
> after blowing up megaton i have not had the chance to go on a civilian killing spree yet ....
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Weren't you disappointed by the ending? I sure was.
I mean, if you finish the main quest you can't continue playing which in my opinion sucks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 1, 2008)

who killed butch?


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2008)

Nova said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




well they said it before hand that once you 'finish' the game, its has a final end.

so i wasn't really disappointed. i just load the save before the 'final' quest and now just roam around the world to see what i have missed. 

god just doing the last few main quests earn me back to 'neutral' 

i worked hard to get down to evil 




who's butch? ?

btw who else hates the scorpions? they are so tough and i hate carrying mines with me. the giant version are even tougher and more a pain in the ass to kill.

anyone got a good solution to killing them?

btw the tesla suit is awesome ... looks far better then the brotherhood power suit

also for those pc who's fallout 3 crashes the whole time

play it in windowed mode. it didn't crash once, while playing in windowed mode XD


----------



## Vago (Nov 1, 2008)

Muk said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Butch is the Vault 101 guy that used to be abusive towards you and then comes crying to you because he wants you to save his mother.

I've just fought the normal rad scorpions and I didn't have any problems with those.

Ohh, I haven't seen those Tesla armors yet, just the brotherhood and Enclave ones and I'm using the Enclave power suit atm.



Vegitto-kun said:


> who killed butch?



I killed him, his mother and the overseer.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 1, 2008)

I've never tried any of the Fallout games, but my little brother was into them before. I like strategy and action, maybe I should check out Fallout 3?


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2008)

ohhh butch ... i forgot all about him .... XDDD

you can get him as a henchy or so i read in a faqs

i think i convinced butch to kill those insects himself, and didn't bother helping him either .... he killed them all 

where do you turn in those ears. god damnit .... and where do you find more 'good' people to kill XD

i mean i don't want to go and start killing off all the brotherhood people.... they are probably good people, but that's like the hard part of the wasteland to kill 

and where is the strong hold for those slave traders, paradise fall


----------



## Republican (Nov 1, 2008)

T-Bag said:


> I've never tried any of the Fallout games, but my little brother was into them before. I like strategy and action, maybe I should check out Fallout 3?



As far as I understand it, Fallout 3 is really similar only in basic themes and the names of things. Between Fallout 1-2 and Fallout 3 is a really different style of game.


----------



## Vago (Nov 1, 2008)

I heard you only receive 15 caps for each ear, not sure where is the npc that buys them tho.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2008)

15 caps is still good XD i mean you only got 10 caps for scrap metal ... i am starting to regret blowing up megaton .....

all the scrap metal that i am finding and i can't turn it into good caps ... 


is there another npc that takes scrap metals


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting caps feel retardedly hard in this game.

Also, besides you house in Megaton, are there any other places you can live in and customize.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2008)

well megaton is blown up in my world, tennpenny i've got a suit

where else can i buy a house?


----------



## IkariBattousai (Nov 1, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Whats the mateer with console games?



Don't ask a PC gamer that, they just have a chip on their shoulder because PC gaming is dying and they don't want to admit it.

I must seriously suck then.  Sometimes the 'RPG' elements of this game get on my nerves, like when I end up dying after unloading 5 rounds from a shotgun into a guy and POINT BLANK RANGE!  I know that Bethesda was really trying to find a balance between action and RPG in combat but I think they missed the mark and landed a little too far on the RPG side of things.

I'm still enjoying the game, but I tend to get really frustrated when the enemies kill me much faster than I kill them and they seem to hit me much more often than I can hit them.  Oh, and they all have way too much HP as well.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 1, 2008)

IkariBattousai said:
			
		

> I must seriously suck then. Sometimes the 'RPG' elements of this game get on my nerves, like when I end up dying after unloading 5 rounds from a shotgun into a guy and POINT BLANK RANGE! I know that Bethesda was really trying to find a balance between action and RPG in combat but I think they missed the mark and landed a little too far on the RPG side of things.



I think that will depend on your situation.  If you are fighting and un armored human, then its a problem.  If you are not, then it really is not a problem.  Super Mutants are tough bastards to kill with small arms. Even if you do have skill points in small arms, it will still take a bit.  

I avoid that problem by using the Rock-It Launcher.  Actually, while using the Rock-It Launcher, I avoid worrying about a lot of things.  
_
Bow before the almighty Rock-It Launcher._ 

You can also be surprised at how fast you can take a Super Mutant down with just a simple combat knife.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 1, 2008)

I just ran into like an Enclave of Super Mutants or something and I'm currently waging a one-man war against them.

This game just switched from enjoyable to awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 1, 2008)

Adonis said:


> I just ran into like an Enclave of Super Mutants or something and I'm currently waging a one-man war against them.
> *
> This game just switched from enjoyable to awesome*.



YOU liking something? This needs to be quoted


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2008)

I've found something very effective against Super Mutants. Namely some buckshot from the Combat Shotgun to the face.


----------



## TDM (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't gotten very far in the game yet, but the shit is addictive. Reminds me a lot of Oblivion, which isn't actually a problem, although when I blast a dude in the face with a shotgun at point blank range, I expect his head to explode...when he's alive, anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 1, 2008)

The first Super-Mutant Behemoth encounter is quite the 'OH SHIT' moment, though. Especially if you're like me, and didn't know where to find the Fatboy. xD


----------



## Vago (Nov 1, 2008)

Gotta love how my name is used by a whore.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 1, 2008)

I feel that I shouldn't be reading these posts so I can be surprised when I play this game, seeing tall the hype of this game makes this definate must have for my christmas list along with bioshock.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2008)

i was totally shitting my pants when i first saw the super behemoth

especially when i picked up the fat man and suddenly i was overweight ....

at first i was ...

oh shit ...

then i was

Oh holy shit...

then ...

Oh god damn overweight!

Fucking shit, I am dead!

not i was playing on hard the first time through ... and i am still playing on hard XD

btw PC for the win. I reset my level after I hit lvl 20 so that stupid level cap isn't bothering me anymore XD

and the henchy clover.... well what can i say ... she's one crazy bitch

just like the girl from firefly


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2008)

I finished the game yesterday evening(hard), just after I hit 20. There is too much to say about it, not all of them are positive though. I waited for fallout 3 for like 4 years(since the van buren) and this game didn't meet my expectations(I am a hardcore fallout fan btw). There is something missing, I can't really put my finger on it, its like the game lacks the fallout soul or something. I mean when it comes to social enviroment, bethesta really sucks.

Still it was not so bad, atleast better than oblivion imo. Anyways after I hit 20, i got the explorer perk and i saw that there are still some areas that I haven't explored(30-35%). Then I reloaded the game and took another perk and I decided I should keep on playing. 

There maybe be some fellas who are still playing so

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanna ask you guys, do the outcasts have a base ? Or any other places worth seeing ? Slavers, merc base or other stuff like that ?

I discovered Oasis btw, also found the alien space craft, if anyone wants to know the locations I can tell.
+ Are there any special equipment to get like the androids plasma rifle, alien blaster, the hood and the outcast armor ?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

got the game yesterday, apart from a bug with the goat exam (he didn't hand it out xD) and the 3rd person view, I think the game is awesome...and scary xD


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2008)

at grim

for the android plasma which i got you need to do a quest.

i believe its called replicate man or something like that



'replicated man'

i have not found the aliens yet. but i reset myself down to lvl 19 and got myself the explorer perk. now i feel like there is still 70% of the entire map i have not explored.

it kinda makes me feel dumb ... cause i only explored 30% of the map and reached lvl 20 already.

i thought it was suppose to be really hard to reach lvl 20 but apparently not so.

also i think i might have to up the difficulty from hard to very hard. it's almost no challenge now to fight super mutants or anything with the android plasma rifle, enclave teslar/power armor + clover and dogmeat. 

I barely take any damage anymore ... it makes me sad.

the only drive now is to explore all of the map

==========

p.s. i wish this was mmo .... i wana go around in this world and meet fellow wastelander .... and then start shooting or trading with them

'Hello fellow wastelander, how about a drink? A drink of radiated Vodka.'


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2008)

Muk said:


> at grim
> 
> for the android plasma which i got you need to do a quest.
> 
> ...



I know about the plasma, I already have it, I was asking if there were any other special items like the android plasma.

I am not sure if you can see the alien space craft on the map, because I encountered it randomly and even after that it did not appear on my map. But to give you a clue, you get the radio signal when you are close and it is easy to find it afterwards.

Btw did you get fawkess ? The super mutant ally ? I mean the game became easy mode after I recruited him, he is literally invulnerable and has gatling laser. + I have the Alien blaster(its an energy pistol, reminds me of the yk-2 pistol from Fallout 2) which has like 88 dmg on medium durability, it is really insane.

About the MMO part, i think interplay has the rights of a Fallout MMOrpg however, I am not sure if they'll ever work on that.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2008)

yeah honestly i think a 'real' mmo would just be shit, i want the same system and setting of fallou3 not the standard mmo stuff XD

hmm alien ship i'd have to keep my radio on >_>; i am running my own music now ...

as far as fawkess goes ... i am evil and went with clover. she isn't as 'powerful' as fawkess ... she uses small guns but hey she still owns

give her power armor and the chinese assault rifle, highest dmg small gun, and she shredds things into pieces.

the only problem is dogmeat.

he always runs off and gets himself killed, i feel like sending him back to ten penny tower and let him rot there.

btw grindervile is awesome

'tell you what, get me some nuka cola and we'll make it a threesome." best quote! go black widow


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2008)

Hmm my character is good, but I started a new character who'll be the most evil mother fucker that ever lived  I made him a melee and big guns expert, probably will go for unarmed too. I wish there were more kinds of melee weapons.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 2, 2008)

dare I enter the super duper mart with my lvl.2 character? Oo


----------



## Pussy Monster (Nov 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> dare I enter the super duper mart with my lvl.2 character? Oo



A repetitive death awaits you my friend.



Does anyone know if you can repair your own weapons? I'm thinking you need schematics to do it, but I need someone to confirm that for me.

If schematics are needed, is that all I will need? Do I need a specific skill level in repair?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> A repetitive death awaits you my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah you can. All you need is a bit of repair skill and one more of the same weapon/amor. I mean, to repair your combat armor for example, you'll need another combat armor in your invetory. So when you click "R"  you'll consume one of the items to repair the other and it'll be permanently gone. 

For example if you have repair skill of 41, then you'll be able to repair them to some extend, the more skill you have, the more durability level you'll get.

And btw, schematics are for creating your own weapons. The ones I found were mostly shit. However there is one schematic "shiskebab" which allows you to create a powerful melee weapon, and it is easy to make. To create weapons, you don't need skill or whatsoever.



Centuryslayer said:


> dare I enter the super duper mart with my lvl.2 character? Oo



Do not, for your own safety 

I loved your nick btw Gatts ftw  and checked out your blogspot, pretty cool stuff. I am a Madeleine peyroux fan myself


----------



## Pussy Monster (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah you can. All you need is a bit of repair skill and one more of the same weapon/amor. I mean, to repair your combat armor for example, you'll need another combat armor in your invetory. So when you click "R"  you'll consume one of the items to repair the other and it'll be permanently gone.
> 
> For example if you have repair skill of 41, then you'll be able to repair them to some extend, the more skill you have, the more durability level you'll get.
> 
> And btw, schematics are for creating your own weapons. The ones I found were mostly shit. However there is one schematic "shiskebab" which allows you to create a powerful melee weapon, and it is easy to make. To create weapons, you don't need skill or whatsoever.



Cool, much respect. reps for u.

Oh and stop negging me. They always fail.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 2, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> Cool, much respect. reps for u.
> 
> Oh and stop negging me. They always fail.



Don't get any ideas, this is neutral territory  

In the library, I'll consider it depending on your perfomance, if you don't fail, I won't neg you


----------



## Pussy Monster (Nov 2, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Don't get any ideas, this is neutral territory
> 
> In the library, I'll consider it depending on your perfomance, if you don't fail, I won't neg you



And neutral it will stay.

If you say so.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 2, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> dare I enter the super duper mart with my lvl.2 character? Oo



You can, it really isn't that bad.  Just bring them one by one into the bathroom, and then beat them up with your fist + brass knuckles. 

I discovered that exploring too much can be a bad thing, especially when you find the father at lvl 6. ( Or was it 7. )  I think I got a little ahead of the story there.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

anyone wana try a speed run?

i'd say you don't need more then what 1 hour and a little more?

you discover father without having to do at least 3 or 4 of the 'quests' that are the main quest.

after you discover father it is a linear story. only problem might be that you may not be able to beat the supermutants in the DC area.

i might start a new game ... but there is still so much to explore ... i don't want to go with my lvl 20 character yet.

i also have not found the place where you turn in your ears yet either.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 3, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Do not, for your own safety
> 
> I loved your nick btw Gatts ftw  and checked out your blogspot, pretty cool stuff. I am a Madeleine peyroux fan myself



I snuck (sneaked?) in and grabbed some food for that quest in megaton and then got the hell out of there  

thanks, Berserk was the first anime I ever saw so bloody slaughter himself has a special place in my heart. 
Peyroux is win 

back to the winful game of fallout 3. I got hunted like a dog by two supermutants near "big town". I ran back to the settlement for backup (I was lvl.2 and one of the mutants had a minigun) the mutants killed 2 guards and 50% of me xD
the one with the minigun took 3 grenades and a lot of bullets before he went down. that was one epic moment for me.

currently doing the bloodlines quest and I went into some hideout that was full of scorpions. them buggers can really take a beating 

am I the only one who's actually scared (silent hill/alone in the dark scared)
while playing this game?
normally 3rd person would make it less scary but I can't freaking play in 3rd person, it so...wrong


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

you mean aside the fact that a super mutant behemoth could wack you and kill you in 2 hits while you were the ultra powerful tesla armor ... and run into those fuckers randomly ...

and the fact that those fucking scorpions have a big brother called giant scorpions?

nah its not 'scary' at all.

but i have my game setting on very hard. if i am not the one sneaking up on them, then they usually kill me. and i always forget to quick save.

so then i get annoyed at the fact that i traveled all the way to a new place and got slaughtered. 

super mutant gang rape ... not fun


----------



## Vago (Nov 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> anyone wana try a speed run?
> 
> i'd say you don't need more then what 1 hour and a little more?
> 
> ...



You can skip all the crap and find him right away by visiting the vault he's in.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> you mean aside the fact that a super mutant behemoth could wack you and kill you in 2 hits while you were the ultra powerful tesla armor ... and run into those fuckers randomly ...
> 
> and the fact that those fucking scorpions have a big brother called giant scorpions?
> 
> ...



I'll take that as a yes


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 3, 2008)

I have heard that you can beat the game in 75 minutes.  Personally, I do not feel like trying to see if that is true. 

I got scared when I visited a small town that had been voted to be the best, or at least that was what they told me. 

Also I am surprised at how fast you can take down a Super Mutant with either  fists + brass knuckles or a combat knife.  Though I have to make sure to knock their weapons out of their hands, and that there is only one of them.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

yes knocking down their weapon is the first thing if you are close combat i believe, but getting up close is a pain in the ass.

btw in evergreen is another super behemoth XD 

but the fun thing about this behemoth is, he doesn't have all the heavy armor and weapons the downtown behemoths have, so their is a chance for you to actually melee him XD 

i did it real time, cause vats is horrible in melee


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2008)

Well I am playin with my new character now. Melee expert evil bastard. Also, I recently found powerfist so I think I'll increase my unarmed too. But as far as I have seen, melee is too risky, especially against some creatures because no matter what you are wearing, they still own you with a couple of hits :/

@ Century slayer

Well I can't really say that I am scared but I get pretty excited while playing it. The only games that made me shit my pants were Undying(fps shooter pretty old game) and Vampire the masquerade: Bloodlines.


----------



## Vago (Nov 3, 2008)

I've tried some melee guys but I just keep getting owned. I might try one later on and endure myself.


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

as far as melee goes ... i say only real time gives you the edge in fighting in melee.

ranged combat is still best done with vats, unless you are sniping

also the death claw custom weapon for some reason just isn't worth it.

it say it 'ignore' armor or damage reduction, but i see no difference when trying it out against super mutants or the shizcabob or how ever you spell the flaming sword.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Never try to melee Super Mutants unless you have a Power Fist. I love being a Gunslinger though.

And a evil bastard. Currently I am trudging through the capital because Super Mutants are up the arse around here.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> btw in evergreen is another super behemoth XD
> 
> but the fun thing about this behemoth is, he doesn't have all the heavy armor and weapons the downtown behemoths have, so their is a chance for you to actually melee him XD



I was not expecting one when I first went there, but I am sure it was not expecting me to have a Fat Man. 

I had found one while I was in the police station.



Muk said:


> i did it real time, cause vats is horrible in melee.



Would have been nice if they had allowed you to be able to aim for individual parts with melee weapons and unarmed.  



			
				Grimmjowsensei said:
			
		

> The only games that made me shit my pants were Undying(fps shooter pretty old game) and Vampire the masquerade: Bloodlines.



I remember masquerade, though I never did beat the game.  I could not help but feel as though some hated me for being in the haunted hotel. 

I would have to say that out of all the games I played, F.E.A.R. takes the cake. I can't begin to tell you how many times Alma had scared me while playing.   



			
				Nova said:
			
		

> I've tried some melee guys but I just keep getting owned. I might try one later on and endure myself.



I would never dare do melee or unarmed against a pack of dogs or Ghouls.  I found it to be really painful.



			
				TWF said:
			
		

> Never try to melee Super Mutants unless you have a Power Fist. I love being a Gunslinger though.



Nah, you just have to be crazy to do otherwise.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh they don't let you choose specific body parts if you specalize in melee weapons? That sucks. You still end up crippling something though.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 3, 2008)

TWF said:


> Oh they don't let you choose specific body parts if you specalize in melee weapons? That sucks. You still end up crippling something though.



You do, but rarely do you cripple their legs.  It becomes annoying when they start running away from you, and you can not catch up to them.  It forces you to use your gun to take care of the job.  

It is even worst when they start to run away from you before you even land a blow of them.  Curse those guards, you think they would be more confident as they have a lot of armor on.  They should really play the Benny Hill chase theme while I run after them with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> I remember masquerade, though I never did beat the game.  I could not help but feel as though some hated me for being in the haunted hotel.
> 
> I would have to say that out of all the games I played, F.E.A.R. takes the cake. I can't begin to tell you how many times Alma had scared me while playing.



Oh, f.e.a.r... How could I forget that.. My heart reset a couple of times while playing it.


And Masquerade was awesome to some point, I could definitely name it as one of the best rpgs I've played but after a while, it becomes a hack&slash and boring  game. I remember one of my friend couldn't play the haunted hotel part, he was scared shitless.



TWF said:


> Oh they don't let you choose specific body parts if you specalize in melee weapons? That sucks. You still end up crippling something though.



That really sucks, hard. In vats, you randomly cripple them, though in real time you can criple them as you hit that specific body part. 
Good old fallout 2, I really loved hitting people in the groin with a super sledge and watch them as they drift away from the screen.


----------



## Vago (Nov 3, 2008)

What weapons do all of you use? Everyone went with the small guns or some one is using big guns, etc.

I'm using small guns because of the variety of weapons to choose from.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 3, 2008)

Nova said:


> What weapons do all of you use? Everyone went with the small guns or some one is using big guns, etc.
> 
> I'm using small guns because of the variety of weapons to choose from.



Rock-It Launcher & unarmed.  I will also use small guns if I am out of ammo for my Rocket-It Launcher, but that almost never happens.  I get a good amount of caps from all the ammo I sell. 

I have tried it all, I still have not beaten the game yet, and have enjoyed those two the most.  Of course, I did like melee.  

I really want to give the Deathclaw Gauntlet a try.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 3, 2008)

Nova said:


> What weapons do all of you use? Everyone went with the small guns or some one is using big guns, etc.
> 
> I'm using small guns because of the variety of weapons to choose from.



In my first character I started with smallguns/energy weps/speech as 3 main skills. Because as an experienced fallout player, I know that you'll need small guns in the early game because you can't access powerful weapons @ that time and you'll need energy weps or big guns for the late game.

As far as I remembered from fallout1/2, the late game armors tend to be incredibly durable to big guns, so I went for the energy weapons instead. 
But this game isn't exactly like the earlier games, so big guns in the late game will do just fine.

It is your choice really but small guns is not a good choice for end game because power armored enemies and super mutant masters don't take much damage from them.



Payapaya said:


> Rock-It Launcher & unarmed.  I will also use small guns if I am out of ammo for my Rocket-It Launcher, but that almost never happens.  I get a good amount of caps from all the ammo I sell.
> 
> I have tried it all, I still have not beaten the game yet, and have enjoyed those two the most.  Of course, I did like melee.
> 
> I really want to give the Deathclaw Gauntlet a try.



deathclaw gauntlet ?? Where do you get it from ? Is it custom made or ?


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

deathclaw gauntlet is a custom item you have to build

it says in the describtion that it is suppose to ignore armor .... but i don't see it. i still deal very low damage compared to even small guns like the chinese assault rifle.

for weapons

well i tend to like using the chinese assault rifle, if a monster with tough armor shows up i switch to my android plasma rifle and for the fun of it i use the sniper on humans.


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a truckload of equipment that I want to keep; can I place it in the containers in my Megaton House without fear of the containers resetting (like they did in Oblivion)?


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

well i know in the container in 10penny tower suit it never reset

i am not sure about megaton though

has anyone done the 10penny tower quest and did it in favor of the ghouls?


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Convince Tenpenny to let the ghouls move in*

[...]

If you return to Tenpenny Tower later on in the game you will notice that all the occupants are now ghouls as well. When you question the main ghouls about this you will find out that they effectively killed all the human tenants because they had a "misunderstanding". 
*Help the ghouls break into the tower*

 You will receive bad karma for this act. 
You can let the ghouls in through the underground door. Gustavo has a key to the terminal that opens the door underground and also Herbert "Daring" Dashwood has a copy of the key. If you find him and persist that he gives you the key he will turn it over, allowing you to avoid shooting Gustavo for his key. The terminal is located in the generator room which can be accessed via a stairwell behind the Tenpenny Tower (Check Pip-Boy Local Map while standing in tower courtyard for location). After you let them in, Roy will be waiting outside at the entrance and will give you a Ghoul mask, so that the invading frenzied ghouls won't attack you. You just need to get inside and watch how the ghouls massacre the tower residents. You can either accompany Roy through each floor and watch the massacre and/or participate, or leave for a few hours while the bloodbath ensues. Upon returning speak with Roy and he will tell you that you can live in the towers private suite. The suite is located on the third floor (which can be reached by using the elevator on the ground floor and taking a right after exiting the elevator.) Also, you can trade and get repairs from the new ghoul NPC's that occupy the lobby. 
Note: While the chaos ensues, the player is free to loot the corpses of the former tenants and ransack their stores and belongings, free of any negative karma.





just wow ...


and i thought killing the ghouls was bad ...


dude i wonder what 3 dog would say to this?


since the first time i played 3 dog said 'ghouls are "humans" too' .....


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> has anyone done the 10penny tower quest and did it in favor of the ghouls?



Yes.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you hack the safes and use the keys to open the merchandise boxes you can make close to or over 1k in caps.  That is in caps alone and not counting you selling the merchandise.  You also can raid their rooms and get a lot of good loot, the best would be Dash's room.  You could also get a lot from selling all the liquor in the bar. 

It was also my first time seeing the glowing ghouls.  Sadly i was not able to find Penny's body. 

Over all if you want some caps or you just hate those snobbish bastards, then you should do it.  Also I did this because I could not convince them to live peacefully. 

Though I do not know what 3 dog says after it.






Muk said:


> it says in the describtion that it is suppose to ignore armor .... but i don't see it. i still deal very low damage compared to even small guns like the chinese assault rifle.



How high was your unarmed?


----------



## Muk (Nov 3, 2008)

my unarmed right now is around 50 ish

btw has anyone manage to 'fail' the main quest yet?

as in have found father, run a long with him all the way to rivit city and during your run let him be killed by super mutants? 

does anything special happen if your father dies in that moment?

cause i only failed 1 quest of now and that's the one from temple union, so i am not sure if you are able to fail your main quest.

it'd be something rather funny XD


----------



## TDM (Nov 3, 2008)

Muk said:


> well i know in the container in 10penny tower suit it never reset
> 
> i am not sure about megaton though


It's mostly more sentimental crap like the BB Gun and Tunnel Snakes Jacket. If it resets I'll be disappointed, but not heartbroken.


----------



## Fang (Nov 3, 2008)

I just killed every person in Tenpenny Tower.


----------



## Random Nobody (Nov 4, 2008)

organizedcrime said:


> It's mostly more sentimental crap like the BB Gun and Tunnel Snakes Jacket. If it resets I'll be disappointed, but not heartbroken.



I've been using the Megaton house for awhile now and so far the containers haven't reset, so you should be fine.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2008)

are there any 'collectors' in 10penny tower? cause i only found 2 people that sell shit to me ... other then that its only has the suit, so i am tempted at killing all of the rest of the people


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to kill Mr burke with my good character. Though I have searched tenpenny tower and couldn't find him :/


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2008)

erm its near the robot factory. if you continue with the megaton quest, you eventually have to go find some robot factory.

if you go to robot factory you'll be near 10 penny tower


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought this game two days ago. I must say that it's a good game but it's not tat great. I'd give this game like 7-8 out of 10. The basic story seems interesting but the story doesnt go very deep at all. There's nothing interesting happening. All it tells is ur father is here and now hes there and so on and on. 

And the graphic for this game is pretty crap. I have this game for ps3 and u see so many choppy lines and those square polygons are all over the objects and walls. Seriously, the graphic is like ps2 graphics. Oh god and the character looks ugly as hell, no matter how u make him

But gameplay was alrite. The VAST system or watever was pretty cool.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2008)

hmm maybe i am not as picky or just blind to it, but i don't see those square polygons.

definetly not ps2 level

well the main story is rather straight forward. its all about the side quests and exploring the world


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Nov 4, 2008)

Muk said:


> hmm maybe i am not as picky or just blind to it, but i don't see those square polygons.
> 
> definetly not ps2 level
> 
> well the main story is rather straight forward. its all about the side quests and exploring the world



I guess i jus have different taste in games than other ppl.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2008)

I know the location of tenpenny tower. I just can't find mr burke in it. With my good character, I told his plans about destroying megaton to the sheriff and the sherif went into the saloon to arrest him. Then Mr burke killed the sherrif and ran away.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh ... maybe Mr. Burke disappeared then 

i never did that yet. Still doing the evil path


----------



## Pussy Monster (Nov 4, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I know the location of tenpenny tower. I just can't find mr burke in it. With my good character, I told his plans about destroying megaton to the sheriff and the sherif went into the saloon to arrest him. Then Mr burke killed the sherrif and ran away.



I found him at Rivet City, he was in Vera's lounge area in the top deck. Don't know if it would be the same for you but it's a suggestion.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 4, 2008)

Jay Blaze said:


> I found him at Rivet City, he was in Vera's lounge area in the top deck. Don't know if it would be the same for you but it's a suggestion.



oh, thx man, I'll check it out right now.


----------



## Okokami (Nov 4, 2008)

Just got this game today, Im still undecided to take a good or evil path ><


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 4, 2008)

Just do what I do.

First time, do what you feel like, generally ends up for a middle-of-the-road or a slight leaning towards one side. Next playthrough, be either the saint or the arsehole.


----------



## Akira (Nov 4, 2008)

I've been something of a saint for most of my current playthrough, the only bump was when I sledgehammered that begger outside of Rivet city


----------



## Akuma (Nov 4, 2008)

Im way behind on this game, Im just going for Rivet city lol.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 4, 2008)

Is this game really that awesome?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2008)

45 hours into this...loving it...there's a new surprise in every corner.

I found a fucking talking and auto-healing suit of power armor.


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> 45 hours into this...loving it...there's a new surprise in every corner.
> 
> I found a fucking talking and auto-healing suit of power armor.


where and what is it called?


----------



## cowboysfromhell (Nov 4, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Is this game really that awesome?



It seems like majority of people liked the game. For me, I liked it but I don't think that it was a great game. That's just my opinion.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 4, 2008)

Is it a glitch to kill Mr. Burke before he pulls a _fast one_ on Lucas after he places the arrest?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 4, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Is it a glitch to kill Mr. Burke before he pulls a _fast one_ on Lucas after he places the arrest?



No, you can see the Sheriff thanking you for saving his life if you talk with him.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 4, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> No, you can see the Sheriff thanking you for saving his life if you talk with him.



Strange, never said that when I rescued him. 

Anybody got the _Shiskebab_ yet?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 4, 2008)

Muk said:


> where and what is it called?



Prototype medic power armor...it's epic and rude cause it speaks like a mad marine or something, not like how the robots speak all polite and the like. Every time you put it on it goes "Medic armor reporting for duty sir!" and when an enemy pops up it'll say something like "lets kick some ass!"...combined with the dog growling next to you it really puts you in the mood for some head-melting  . (it's so cool i actually stored my tesla armor in my home's locker for it)

It was on a dead BoS knight in the sewers on the top right corner of the map...town's called oldtown or something...the one of 3 places in the list where nuka-cola quantum was delivered that starts with "old".


It had a beastly 34 DR and only -1 agi.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 4, 2008)

What's the strongest _Small Arms_ weapon you people have?


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2008)

Combat Shotgun but you need to be super close to hit full force with it...under normal-long range it'd be Lincoln's .44 rifle.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2008)

I freakin lol'ed when I found those chinese ghouls.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Prototype medic power armor...it's epic and rude cause it speaks like a mad marine or something, not like how the robots speak all polite and the like. Every time you put it on it goes "Medic armor reporting for duty sir!" and when an enemy pops up it'll say something like "lets kick some ass!"...combined with the dog growling next to you it really puts you in the mood for some head-melting  . (it's so cool i actually stored my tesla armor in my home's locker for it)
> 
> It was on a dead BoS knight in the sewers on the top right corner of the map...town's called oldtown or something...the one of 3 places in the list where nuka-cola quantum was delivered that starts with "old".
> 
> ...



wow that sounds really cool. I had the lindgen's outcast BOS armor. The color is black/crimson +10 rad res +1 str -1 agi and +5 big guns.
I forgot the dr but it was around 37 38 when I repaired it.


----------



## Gig (Nov 5, 2008)

Doe’s any one have any idea what electron charge packs do I have thousands of them sitting in my invetory doing jack. 

I assumed they can either be recharged into microfusion cells or are useless if I’m right do you know where they can be recharged?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

Gig said:


> Doe?s any one have any idea what electron charge packs do I have thousands of them sitting in my invetory doing jack.
> 
> I assumed they can either be recharged into microfusion cells or are useless if I?m right do you know where they can be recharged?



keep them. They are the ammo for Gatling Laser.


----------



## Gig (Nov 5, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> keep them. They are the ammo for Gatling Laser.



Awesome thanks sounds like my kind of weapon looks like it?s time that I put points into bug guns.

Anyway idea where I can get my hand on a Gatling laser ?


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2008)

i should have never destroyed the lincon .44  ... now i feel like restarting the game and get myself the licon


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

Gig said:


> Awesome thanks sounds like my kind of weapon looks like it’s time that I put points into bug guns.
> 
> Anyway idea where I can get my hand on a Gatling laser ?



I found mine @ the enclave base, its an end game weapon and really awesome. You should definitely go for the big guns, at least make it 90 - 95 and get +5 big gun items.

Or if you have energy weapons skill, you can go for the alien blaster. It is a pistol but probably the best weapon in the game.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm using the cyborg perk and combined with the tesla body that's an easy +20 energy skill right there...and my e-weap skill is already in the 70s soo...alien pistol will be my guy. 

What type of ammo does it use?

Also i found the mesmertron in one of the slavers i killed but it doesn't do much...at least not against the few deathclaws i shot at with it .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> I'm using the cyborg perk and combined with the tesla body that's an easy +20 energy skill right there...and my e-weap skill is already in the 70s soo...alien pistol will be my guy.
> 
> What type of ammo does it use?
> 
> Also i found the mesmertron in one of the slavers i killed but it doesn't do much...at least not against the few deathclaws i shot at with it .



Well unfortunatelly Alien pistol ammo is limited, you only get 120 cells from the crash site. However those 120 cells will be more than enough. You can kill behemots with 5 6 headshot crits  or even less.

Other than that, you can almost 1 shot everyone.


Mesmertron is ok, I didn't have much chance to use it though.


----------



## Gig (Nov 5, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> I found mine @ the enclave base, its an end game weapon and really awesome. You should definitely go for the big guns, at least make it 90 - 95 and get +5 big gun items.


 well since it was my first time playing I maxed out energy then found out there was a perk that raised it by 10 I feel like I?ve wasted those 10 skill points 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Or if you have energy weapons skill, you can go for the alien blaster. It is a pistol but probably the best weapon in the game.


I?ve been looking for the blaster since the start of the game as almost the second I left vault 101 it rained a few alien power cells 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Well unfortunatelly Alien pistol ammo is limited, you only get 120 cells from the crash site. However those 120 cells will be more than enough. You can kill behemots with 5 6 headshot crits  or even less.


 It some times rains the ammo in limited amounts like I got 4 alien power cells from my event 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Say how long have I got to go before I can start wearing powered armour I?m currently doing the quest where I got to get the Galatic radio dish working


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2008)

you will have to go for the main quest all the way until


*Spoiler*: __ 




your father dies, the enclave show up, and you escape the purifier




afterwards you are trained to wear power armor

it really sucks balls if you think about it though

i mean well what you can do though is get a henchy first, like clover and have her wear the power armor instead

cause henchies can wear them immediately, all you have to do is get one, and you can either kill brotherhood or outcasts for those armors.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 5, 2008)

What is the Laser Gattling, a Big Gun or a Energy Weapon?

I have a lot of Big gun skill but barely any Energy Weapon skillz.


----------



## Muk (Nov 5, 2008)

it is a big gun


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 5, 2008)

Has anyone been able to sneak up on an enemy and drop a live grenade in their pockets?

I heard you can do it, but I have yet to be successful in doing so. 

For alien power cells, can you not find more outside the crash site.  I have found some while randomly exploring the waste land, though I have yet to find the actual crash site.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 5, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> Has anyone been able to sneak up on an enemy and drop a live grenade in their pockets?
> 
> I heard you can do it, but I have yet to be successful in doing so.
> 
> For alien power cells, can you not find more outside the crash site.  I have found some while randomly exploring the waste land, though I have yet to find the actual crash site.



I used to do it in fallout 2, haven't tried it in 3 though, my sneak sucks.

Well the crash site is in the northern area.  I think its a bit below some vault. 
When you are close to it, you'll get the radio signal. Listen to it and it gets clearer as you get closer, and you lose it if you get further away from it. You can scan the perimeter like that and find it.


----------



## Shoddragon (Nov 5, 2008)

wow this game sounds so amazing from the way you guys are talking about it. Is it really that good? Cause I am definitely getting it once I fix my 360 disk drive.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 5, 2008)

Are there any special Brotherhood outcast armor? For example, a unique armor that gives higher DR than any ordinary BoS outcast armors.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

No higher DR I think, but do the Oasis Quest and you'll get one that gives you +Big Guns (I think)

Not enough unique Power Armors in this game, I can only think of like 3, the rest have like the same stats but different graphics.

This game is probably the most immersive game of all time. If you can really get into it, there is a lot of payback for the player. You never feel like the game world was built for you, you are just there to experience what is happening.

When you have to go through the Capitol Building, and throughout the whole thing, Talon Mercs and Super Mutants fight between every inch of the entire building. You get the feeling that this has been going on for weeks, and you are just now getting there, sneaking/fighting your way between the two larger forces.

There was this moment where I was completely entrenched in the game, me and my follower Charon were exploring the broken half of Rivet City. We bother enter a room, and immediatly I know something is fucked up. The air is wavy from a gas leak, and after a few steps I hear a mechanical "click".

On instinct, I quickly back pedel out of the room, unfortunatly Charon wasn't privy to the danger. What happens next is the most cinematic non cinematic moment in a game I've ever experienced. I'm running back, and the room explodes in a giant fire ball, Charon who had started running toward me is quickly engulfed, and the flame bursts out of the room, just as I dive into the water that had flooded part of the room.

I come back up to see Charon on the ground, on fire, but mostly still alive (as much alive as a Ghoul is...and after seeing him survive that I have my doubts  )

This game gets a perfect score from me for moments like those.

My only complaint is that it isn't as large as Oblivion, which in some aspects is a good thing. Chrryondil (however you spell that shit) was very bland especially after quick traveling across the whole deal (and the fact that you never have to walk there to being with). Capital Wastelands however are very diverse and rich...well actually not really, outside of the landmarks things look kinda samey, but it is still nice looking.

The real problem I have is the lack of Factions in this game. And the size of the loot table, which is only like a page long (this includes unique items which are usually just the generic models with higher attack stats).

In other Fallout's this didn't really matter, the SPECIAL system made up for it, with the way it used to be structured. Now however I would have preferred a lot more choices in gear, to go along with the addition of Oblivion aspects.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

Payapaya said:


> Has anyone been able to sneak up on an enemy and drop a live grenade in their pockets?
> 
> I heard you can do it, but I have yet to be successful in doing so.
> 
> For alien power cells, can you not find more outside the crash site.  I have found some while randomly exploring the waste land, though I have yet to find the actual crash site.



yes it is totally possible ... but ...

a) sneak get penalized in open light,
b) if you run they hear you
c) etc.

meaning their are fucking a lot of penalties to sneaking

but if you have sneak boy and are somewhat smart about it, you can sneak up on supermutants drop them a grenade or bomb and then see how they die in 1 explosion


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

The only time I've dones it outside of murdering some townfolk, was during a minievent where some Outcasts were being overrun by Supermutants. I activated my stealth boy and went to town on everyone.

This ended with the Outcasts dieing so I reloaded after everyone was dead, but it was fun while it lasted.

I don't know if this is a bug or not...I can't technically steal anyhting while in the Citadel. That doesn't mean I can't take it, it just means that it doesn't come up as "Steal" it's just "Pick-Up" and none of the NPC's seem to care. At first I thought they were just being real hospitable to me, but then I walked into Lyon Elder's room...while he was in there...hacked his computer...and stole the contents of his wall safe...

After I was done doing this the only thing he said was "It's an honor to have you here."

Now I am a believer of turning the other cheek and charity...especially when it serves MY needs, but this is going a step too far. This can't possibly be the way it was intended? For me to rob the leader of the Steel Brotherhood and him to thank me for it?


EDIT:
Also...is it possible to get level 21 by using the "Here and Now" Perk when you reach level 20?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> EDIT:
> Also...is it possible to get level 21 by using the "Here and Now" Perk when you reach level 20?



Good question and honestly I don't know. Someone should try it, or I'll see if I have any saves of my char @ lvl 19 and try it myself.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm 20 hours into the game.

A no-brainer for game of the year. Fantastic release, absolutely in love with it <3


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Good question and honestly I don't know. Someone should try it, or I'll see if I have any saves of my char @ lvl 19 and try it myself.



i already used here and now perk ...

when i start a new game maybe


----------



## Gig (Nov 6, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Good question and honestly I don't know. Someone should try it, or I'll see if I have any saves of my char @ lvl 19 and try it myself.



I'll do it when I reach level 20 I’m almost there anyway

Edit: I've just maxed out my main skills what would you max out between science Lock picking and speech


----------



## drache (Nov 6, 2008)

has anyone tried some type of melee or unarmed character?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2008)

Dudes, I found a place called 'Fort something' in the northern - northwest end of the Map. Actually I was led there by an Npc, remember mr cromwell(if that was his name) from the underworld(ghoul city) ? That dude gives a quest which involves killing certain people. You kill them and collect some special keys then deliver those to mister cromwell. 
The guy mentions about some Fortress but since my speech skill was shitty, I couldn't get the details from him. Instead I followed him and after a 1 hours walk he led me to the fortress. I killed him ofcourse and took the keys. In the fortress there is a bunker where you'll find a special Power armor. Its design is a bit different, if I am not wrong it is the original power armor design from Fallout 1. The armor itself is 50 dr with 25 rad resistance, no str bonus. Helmet is charisma +1 and 8 rad resistance and 10 dr, its pretty epic if you'd ask me.


----------



## Gig (Nov 6, 2008)

T-51b Power Armor according to some forums I've been on is unrepairble to 100% since it’s 1 off a kind in fallout 3 and it is not compatible with any other power armour.

shame really I don’t see why it is none compatible since most power armour is derived from it and the enclave armour is basically revered engineered from it


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 6, 2008)

I just found out that the guy who shoots you with sniper rifle in minefield actually gives you a quest. I thought he was just another named npc hostile and killed him...


----------



## Talon. (Nov 6, 2008)

^ouch. bummer dude :/
i really hate the fact that im so damn cheap and cant get this game cuz i aint got a ps3 or a 360, so im gonna ask:
WHAT ARE ALL THE FUCKING BUILDABLE WEAPONS?
i know about the rock-it launcher and rail rifle, but what are the other ones, and can i have some footage of them please


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

deathclaw gauntlet, shick cabob, bottle cap mine, nuka cola grenade

haven't found any of the other ones

the dude in the minefield that shoots at you is a quest npc for the paradise fall quest.

that he would actually give you a quest is new to me.

how do you get someone as hostile as him to give you a quest?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2008)

Gig said:


> T-51b Power Armor according to some forums I've been on is unrepairble to 100% since it’s 1 off a kind in fallout 3 and it is not compatible with any other power armour.
> 
> shame really I don’t see why it is none compatible since most power armour is derived from it and the enclave armour is basically revered engineered from it



hmm that sux. But I have given it to Charon(npc buddy) and durability stays 100%. I'd love to use it though, but if it cannot be repaired, then its no good.

@ Muk, where do you get the death claw gauntlet schematic ?


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 6, 2008)

drache said:


> has anyone tried some type of melee or unarmed character?



It is rough starting off.  I can't tell you how many times you will die, but as a tip make sure you have a lot of endurance.  Make sure you can use some range weapons, otherwise it becomes a night mare with killing some things.  

Explosives + Melee or Unarmed.  Lob a grenade and then charge like a mad man. 

Warning: If you see a Yao or a Death claw... Run!!!


----------



## Gig (Nov 6, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> hmm that sux. But I have given it to Charon(npc buddy) and durability stays 100%. I'd love to use it though, but if it cannot be repaired, then its no good.
> 
> @ Muk, where do you get the death claw gauntlet schematic ?


You can get crazy wolfgang to repair it to 85% I think he is the best repairer I have met he has 75 repair skill after you invest in his shop and I remember some one saying it is still better than the 100% standard armour when at 80%

Edit: Is dave and his people insane


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

death claw gauntlets ... geezes if i can remember ...

ermm i think i found them inside the deathclaw sanctuary

its somewhere west of the map i don't remember


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

Yeah that would be the only problem with an Unarmed/Melee type character...Death Claws would rape you...horribly.

Worse is the fact that some of the best items in the game are in areas with a high amount of death Claws.

I would say the easiest way would be to have a follower who uses a heavy weapon. Even then it wouldn't be easy, you would probably be running around trying to get them to chase after your follower and not you.

If there was a way to manufacture Stealth-Boys or be able to target body parts with unarmed/melee then it would be viable, but as it is now, it would be a pain.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

actually nuka mirclurker are also quiet able to kill you very fast unless you have someone to tank them.

you can aim at body part real time and damage them

i still say the super sledge is the best weapon


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 6, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> I just found out that the guy who shoots you with sniper rifle in minefield actually gives you a quest. I thought he was just another named npc hostile and killed him...



Really? Oh shi-...well i made good use of the sniper rifle at least .


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 6, 2008)

Gig said:


> You can get crazy wolfgang to repair it to 85% I think he is the best repairer I have met he has 75 repair skill after you invest in his shop and I remember some one saying it is still better than the 100% standard armour when at 80%
> 
> Edit: Is dave and his people insane



Crazy wolfgang ? I need to find that guy then, where is he ?

Dave, you mean dave's republic ? 

Well, I slaughtered them so I am not sure what you are talking about 

@ drache. I am currently playing a bigguns/melee/unarmed character.

Unarmed and Melee is very hard. I had to put game difficulty to normal. Yoru enemies tend to kite you and creatures like Yao gurai and deathclaws tend to own you. Also the murks and giant radscorpions. You need descent armor and defensive feats. So, I advice you to get a ranged wep skill aswell along with melee.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone use block? Does it work? I never got into a fight willing to try. It would seem that the game would play a lot like Oblivion than, since using VATS with a Melee Weapon is worthless.

If not that there is no viable way to Melee until you get your first suit of Power Armor, since everything else has a DR in the mid 20's or less.

I think they should have made it so if your Repair Skill is high enough, you only need weapons of the same type to repair (instead of needing the same exact weapon)

So if you had a Small Gun, any other Small Gun you got could repair it...same for Big Guns and Energy Weapons. This would allow for easier management and reduce the amount of gear your character has to actually throw away. But it won't appear until you gain 100 in the skill, so it won't overpower inventory.

Or hell make it a perk. It sucks that if you don't have two of the same thing you have to resort to a merchant repair, and merchant's suck at repairs.


----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2008)

block is pretty shitty except for when you can anticipate a 'charge' attack

otherwise just use wasd to evade a blow directly, charge in, whack, move back


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

And that wouldn't work on Death Claws since they just spam that charge attack if you don't backpeddle, so you would just be holding the block button watching your life widdle away.

How do you get to the White House?

What's the closest point on the map?


----------



## Gig (Nov 6, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Crazy wolfgang ? I need to find that guy then, where is he ?


Travelling Junk merchant he only has 75 repair if you invested 700 caps into his shop at counterberry commons.

The travelling weapons dealer is also quite good with 70 repair skill (after max investment) 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Dave, you mean dave's republic ?
> 
> Well, I slaughtered them so I am not sure what you are talking about


How could you destroy Daves dream of annexing the entire wastes I suppressed you could defeat his army he told me it was the most powerful army since those of the old world possibly more powerful.   



NeoDMC said:


> And that wouldn't work on Death Claws since they just spam that charge attack if you don't backpeddle, so you would just be holding the block button watching your life widdle away.
> 
> How do you get to the White House?
> 
> What's the closest point on the map?


You know where the science museum is that crater that looks like a load of trenches where all the super mutants are that is the white house


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 6, 2008)

Are you Serious?

No...the White House is not in the Mall.

Amanchu!

There is the capital building...Washington Monument, and the Lincoln Memorial.

No White House.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 6, 2008)

The White House in in other side of the D.C. As it's not included in Fallout 3.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

My computer kinda freaked out on the ending. I mean not the part in the Jefferson Building but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the journey there with Liberty Prime


 so many enemies and explosions, there were times when I thought my rig was going to blow. I had to turn down the settings but even then it was just too much. I'm not sure if it was the game or my rig because I've seen bigger stuff get played...just not in real-time.

I was kinda meh about the ending...I mean it just sort of happens out of nowhere.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Technically the last dungeon of the main quest is Vault 80 something...then you are kidnapped by the Enclave (how the hell did they get through...makes me think Little Lamp Light is no more). 

Then you are taken to the base for interrogation.

Then the President wants to see you.

Then the Colonel decides to just kill you (I kept reloading cuz I thought I was doing something wrong)

Then the President turns on the Colonel.

Then you find out the President is a Computer.

Then you find out he wants to poison the water.

Then Fawkes comes out of nowhere (everyone says to the rescue but you were already outside the place was exploding...he just picks off a few stragglers)

Then you go to the Brotherhood, rally up and head to the Purity Proj. with a giant robot.

When you reach the memorial you kill like the last 4 remaining soldiers of the Enclave, and then take out the Colonel (i can never get the speech check).

It's just a series of plot-points strung together by proximity. This reminds me of that South Park episode with Towley. Until this point the Main Quest goes at a steady pace, you feel like you have room to stretch your legs. Then at the end everyone just double crosses each other left and right. The only thing that could have made it more pathetic is if everyone said "AHA!" at the end of their explanations.

Then you go into the chamber and die...when Fawkes could have done it and survived...I mean WTF? I understand if you are evil that you can either die or run away, but if you are a good character your only choice is the sacrifice, and it isn't even a good sacrifice. The entire plot up until this point had the theme of a better life for the son.

You dad said that repeatedly,and many people you talked to didn't just mention survival, but making the Wasteland a better place to live. I understand Sacrifice being a choice, but dieing like your father isn't what your father wanted.

He sacrificed himself so you could live a better life, not just come back and die the exact same way a few weeks later. It is just sloppy, I think they just wanted their "Bittersweet" ending. Not thinking about the overall tone of the story up until that point.


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Are you Serious?
> 
> No...the White House is not in the Mall.
> 
> ...


I always thought the Washington monument was in the white houses grounds guess I?m wrong 

I got this from fallout 3 wiki 


> The White House in Washington, DC used to be the official residence of the President of the United States. After the Great War, however, all that is left in its place is a giant radioactive crater.This is likely that in event of Nuclear War the White House is a Prime target.
> It can be difficult to find the location of the White House. The way to get there is to exit the Penn. Ave. Northwest station, go up the stairs, and proceed straight until you reach the building to the north. You will see a manhole cover on the sidewalk at the southwest corner of the building. Enter, take the first left, follow the corridor, and you will eventually find a door to the left that goes to the location of the White House, at the bottom of the crater. The area is quite radioactive, so take a Rad-X before going through the door. There are also a few Glowing Ones, so be ready. At the top of the stairs is a Fat Man, several Mini Nukes, and several units of Rad Away. Other than that, there's really nothing to see.



So I assumed thinking the monument was in the grounds of the white house that that trench is what remained of it though I guess those trenches are not radioactive I probbly forgot that part when I went looking my self


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

I love the Rock-It Launcher. Making heads explode by shooting teddy bears at them is


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

I just got back to vault 101 it hilarious how the security think they can stop me I would have thought they would think twice to attack a guy in full military power armour equipped with a plasma rifle.

I mean even if they don’t know what it is you be at least intimidated by a dude wearing a tank especially when your dressed in security riot gear with a 10mm pistol


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

the white house got nuked ...

its a big crater ...

i think its called pennselvenia station or something like that.

their is this sewer entrance right next to the fence. You have to look down.

once inside you can go through the sewer and into the 'white house'

which is nothing more then rubble.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 7, 2008)

Gig said:


> I just got back to vault 101 it hilarious how the security think they can stop me I would have thought they would think twice to attack a guy in full military power armour equipped with a plasma rifle.
> 
> I mean even if they don?t know what it is you be at least intimidated by a dude wearing a tank especially when your dressed in security riot gear with a 10mm pistol



I love it when a Raider tries a suicide rush on some Brotherhood of Steel guys.


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

Zetta said:


> I love it when a Raider tries a suicide rush on some Brotherhood of Steel guys.



So do i especialy if the BOS or outcast has a minigun or laser minigun  

I just got the prototype medic power armour most useful thing ever is it’s warnings “suit up soldier” “it’s time to kick some ass” not the mention that it injects me with automatic med X. 

Anyway is it possible to find enclave troops in random encounters like it is for BOS or outcasts or are the quest only enemies I’d hate for there awesome gear to become unavailable 

Edit: doe's the goo or ash from energy weapons ever vanish the scrap yard is starting to look well green


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

enclave once you've meet them in the main story are random encounters as well


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> enclave once you've meet them in the main story are random encounters as well


Awesome do they continue as random encounters after the main story if no I?ll just not bother completely it.

Like oblivion after you completely the main story finding none summoned daedra is near impossible which make the game kind of boring since high tier daedra are the strongest enemies in the game


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

Fallout 3 just ends after the ending...you are taken back to the main screen after the credits and the only thing left is to start a new game or reload at your last save.

Kinda disappointing actually.

Yeah after Raven Rock I got my first Enclave Mini-Encounter outside of Oldney (or w/e it's called) they were...well it looks like they were trying to capture Death Claws, Then if you go to Victory Square (I think?) one of their Helicopters will fly over head, drop a squad, and then a case carrying a Death Claw.

Kinda awesome actually, I just wish this stuff was more frequent.

However after the battle with Liberty Prime I doubt the Enclave is powerful enough to do anything. I mean sure you probably still have the guys out in the field, but to me it looks like the main forces are completely wiped out in the battle. (and anyone else ran away)

So does the Enclave still exist after this one?

I mean there main base was destroyed in Fallout 2, and now the Remnants of the order was destroyed in Fallout 3.

If they show up in Fallout 4 they better not be main bad guys, because honestly how many times can you kick their ass? I know they are what is left of the American Government, but honestly they shouldn't have this much resource.

Also did anyone meet Nathan in Raven Rock? The guy from Mega that was pro-Enclave. I was reloaded it and I know the first time I went through all the cells were empty but as I moved away from my cell one of the doors opened and out came Nathan yelling "They aren't what they say they are!"

If I had full control of my character he would have said, "Oh, really?  ".


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

nathan? no i did not meet him, i probably blew him up when i blew up megaton XD


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I moved away from my cell one of the doors opened and out came Nathan yelling "They aren't what they say they are!"
> 
> If I had full control of my character he would have said, "Oh, really?  ".



 well no shit lol

On the enclave it says on fallout wiki that there army is only 700+ strong during fallout 2 so I doubt they could have much more left it get stupid if they did.

I do though hope they make an appearance in number 4 but more as side enemies or like the BOS outcasts where you can do minor errands for them.

On the BOS doe?s an ne else here get sick of there superior attitude is there any repercussions for killing them or for raiding there fort?


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

Besides the main story? I don't know ... you should try and see if you can kill all of the brotherhood XD


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> Besides the main story? I don't know ... you should try and see if you can kill all of the brotherhood XD



Nah I meant the traitor ones in black and red armour the regular BOS (mostly) are cool with me at least there polite when you talk to them.

Well I’m hoping for a fallout 4 soon since 3 was awesome but I guess we’ll will get a elder scrolls 5 first


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

For Fallout 4 I want it set apart from the other games.

I really thought Fallout 3 would have done this, but in the end it still turned into the Steel Brotherhood vs. Enclave. I mean come on, this is the east coast, why are the Steel Brotherhood still a main power. Granted I'm glad they were included, but I still wonder what it would have been like without them.

Bethesda seemed afraid to add new content. I mean they glance over it several times. The Commonwealth from the north...apperently a group of robot builders or something. The Regulators...who seemed like the only peacekeeping organization outside the downtown area.

The mercenary groups could have been buffed out. The only ones you meet are Talon and Reilly's Rangers. 

These aspects are introduced in side quests and by exploring the map, but I really wish it would have been part of the Main Quest, because the entire time it seems like you are just continuing West Coast conflicts.

The Outcasts were awesome...sort of like Chaos Marines kinda deal, but again they weren't used in the main Quest.

Also the game never really goes into detail about how the Outcasts are more like the West Coast Brotherhood than the D.C. guys are.


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> For Fallout 4 I want it set apart from the other games.
> 
> I really thought Fallout 3 would have done this, but in the end it still turned into the Steel Brotherhood vs. Enclave. I mean come on, this is the east coast, why are the Steel Brotherhood still a main power. Granted I'm glad they were included, but I still wonder what it would have been like without them.


You would have prefired it if the brotherhood had just arrived and where small ?



NeoDMC said:


> Bethesda seemed afraid to add new content. I mean they glance over it several times.


I think Bethesda did not want to alienate old fans of the series with new villains and tech and such you know how fan boys are you introduce one thing and it’s automatically shit because it was not done by the original developers  



NeoDMC said:


> The Outcasts were awesome...sort of like Chaos Marines kinda deal, but again they weren't used in the main Quest.


Kind off makes me think that the fallout 3/oblivion engine would be awesome for a 40k game  



NeoDMC said:


> Also the game never really goes into detail about how the Outcasts are more like the West Coast Brotherhood than the D.C. guys are.


True I personally think there should have been a quest where ether BOS or outcasts try to raid the others main base the BOS want to do it to get what is there’s so they can better fight the enclave there would be a diplomatic solution where you can persuade them to rejoin the BOS or at least persuade them that the enclave is a threat to there goals as well.

Edit: deputy weld just got destroyed out side of megaton partner


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 7, 2008)

Who are these Talon Company Mercs? I figured they were just small band of mercenaries until I saw them fighting with super mutants in shoot out in every inch of the Capitol building.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 7, 2008)

Gig said:


> You would have prefired it if the brotherhood had just arrived and where small ?



I don't think Brotherhood of Steel was ever that big to begin with. Sure, they might have packed couple big guns but they never were that plenty. In Fallout 2 there was almost no BoS presence.



Gig said:


> I think Bethesda did not want to alienate old fans of the series with new villains and tech and such you know how fan boys are you introduce one thing and it’s automatically shit because it was not done by the original developers



As "old" Fallout player, having factions where they shouldn't be and rewriting fluff is much more annoying than new stuff. Tech-religious, keep it to yourself group -> "we gonna save you" paladin group (at least partly) for example.


----------



## Gig (Nov 7, 2008)

konflikti said:


> I don't think Brotherhood of Steel was ever that big to begin with. Sure, they might have packed couple big guns but they never were that plenty. In Fallout 2 there was almost no BoS presence.


I meant more on the lines of just a small scout camp with say 10 to 20 BOS not a huge base/fortress based in the pentagon ruins 



konflikti said:


> As "old" Fallout player, having factions where they shouldn't be and rewriting fluff is much more annoying than new stuff. Tech-religious, keep it to yourself group -> "we gonna save you" paladin group (at least partly) for example.


They never rewrote the Fluff the advanced it the BOS in fallout 3 are more or less an independent group the original west coast BOS back in fallout 2 are still religious when it comes to technology hell that is why the so called outcasts ditched the East coast BOS in the first place as the east coast BOS “betrayed the origanal BOS cause” it be better to look at them as a breakaway faction.

Anyway did any one else think it was stupid that the pre war T-51b is superior to the enclave advanced power armour MkII in game I thought the advanced power armour was the height of power armour technology


----------



## konflikti (Nov 7, 2008)

During Fallout 2, BoS was husk of it's power in Fallout 1 (which wasn't that big even then). Then they suddenly got plenty of people to send or depart, whatever, to the other side of the country (mind you, IIRC, there's only 40 or so years between BoS meeting Chosen One and Fallout 3 starting). Enclave, which as we were led to believe in Fallout 2, were all but wiped out, yet they got major presence in Fallout 3.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 7, 2008)

According to Fallout bible, Enclave are based all over USA, hidden from general wasteland population. Their main base was the Poseidon Oil Rig, since the president Richardson was located there. I believe when John Henry Eden became the successor president of Richardson, they changed their main base located in East Coast, probably because their main base was obviously blown into sky high, or because the good ol' original US government was located in capital wasteland.


----------



## Muk (Nov 7, 2008)

maybe they recruited a lot of wastelanders while at the east cost. they had half a century to build up the number of forces

also they have the pentagon as their base to gather more people


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

But BoS are only supposed to allow people who are born into it into the Brotherhood.

That is one reason why the Outcasts left, see if Lyon was doing what they were supposed to be doing (Only looking for tech, only fighting when there was some gain in it) then he wouldn't have needed to recruit Wastelanders. But because he decided to activly defend areas on Washington, he was losing soldiers left and right.

The main issue is that a the Brotherhood never needed that many people. Power Armor was strong enough that a group of around 3 BoS Knights and Paladins could take out an entire town of raiders the size of Paradise Falls.

Talon Company intrested me the most. They are carrying a long drawn out war against the Super Mutants. At first you see just a small squadron fighting them in front of a dilapitated building (you choose which one it is...) of course after they are done they turn to you and decide to ream your ass afterwards but it was fun watching them fight.

Then you go through the Capital Building for Three Dog...and this is possibly the largest battle in the game...very brutal, and very tense. Of course after that they are pretty much no more.

I think the only way to be friendly with the Talon is to be Neutral, which is lame.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 7, 2008)

Dudes my evil character is so evil that sometimes I feel bad for making him so evil. 

Has anyone discovered the outcast base, if there is any ? Though I think there should be one, since there are outcasts patrolling the wasteland.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

I think it would be north somewhere. That is usually where I meet a group of them...except for a small group around Vault 101 door (it would have been weird if they had been there upon first exiting the Vault). I hear that some people are able to get a ripper off of one of their bodies since the event they are apart of has them getting owned.


----------



## drache (Nov 7, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei, Payapaya


Yeah that's about what I figured I still want to do a stealth melee character but it's probably 3rd on my list.

Right now I'm basically playing a sniper that shoots from stealth (the damage I can do from meters away from stealth to the head is addictive).


I think after this character I'll probably make a heavy weapons character as the fat man looks like alot of fun (I gotta be careful when I use it, my big weapons is so low I've nuked myself once or twice)


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 7, 2008)

Muk said:


> maybe they recruited a lot of wastelanders while at the east cost. they had half a century to build up the number of forces
> 
> also they have the pentagon as their base to gather more people


Half a century? They only arrived at East Coast about 20 years ago.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a feeling that along with Liberty Prime, they also found a crap load of Power Armors in the...very accessible and apparently lightly defended Pentagon.

Eh...I have to remember that the Fallout Universe despite having a civilization well past 2050...apparently never evolved beyond the 1950's.

Edit: Or is the 1950's version of what the future was supposed to be like...oh how wrong they were.


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 7, 2008)

drache said:


> I think after this character I'll probably make a heavy weapons character as the fat man looks like alot of fun (I gotta be careful when I use it, my big weapons is so low I've nuked myself once or twice)



You will probably end up using the Rock-It Launcher a lot.  Once you have saved enough ammo for your other heavy weapons, you will be using those a lot.

Has anyone gotten the pyromaniac perk and used either the flame thrower or shishkebab? Hows the damage with it?


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> But BoS are only supposed to allow people who are born into it into the Brotherhood.
> -snip-



never played fallout 1/2 so didn't know what the BoS' purpose was. Now I know. Yeah but from fallout 3 they take recruits instead of 'inbreeding'. How they recruit I have no idea.

Bah it still bugs the hell out of me that you can only learn how to wear a power armor from someone inside the BoS. If you can kill an outcast and live long enough to tell the tale, then you should be rewarded with wearing the powerarmor.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 8, 2008)

Muk said:


> never played fallout 1/2 so didn't know what the BoS' purpose was. Now I know. Yeah but from fallout 3 they take recruits instead of 'inbreeding'. How they recruit I have no idea.
> 
> Bah it still bugs the hell out of me that you can only learn how to wear a power armor from someone inside the BoS. If you can kill an outcast and live long enough to tell the tale, then you should be rewarded with wearing the powerarmor.



Supposedly it's something you need a teacher to teach you, not something just based off of your worth as an epic stud.


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I have a feeling that along with Liberty Prime, they also found a crap load of Power Armors in the...very accessible and apparently lightly defended Pentagon.
> 
> Eh...I have to remember that the Fallout Universe despite having a civilization well past 2050...apparently never evolved beyond the 1950's.
> 
> Edit: Or is the 1950's version of what the future was supposed to be like...oh how wrong they were.


 

Well remember around 2020-2050 there was that whole nuclear war thing that set everything back.

Plus Fallout's universe seems to have been almost like ours but it diverged in the 1950s and as a result we had a war with China (my pet theory is that when we fought in Korea we actually took MacArthur's advice and invaded China).


----------



## Muk (Nov 8, 2008)

drache said:


> Well remember around 2020-2050 there was that whole nuclear war thing that set everything back.
> 
> Plus Fallout's universe seems to have been almost like ours but it diverged in the 1950s and as a result we had a war with China (my pet theory is that when we fought in Korea we actually took MacArthur's advice and invaded China).


so nukes fell on both sides? lol

hey so why hasn't china invade the US yet? i mean their ought to be more survivors then just the vault people in the US.

i want to see a whole world conflict in fallout 4


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

Muk said:


> so nukes fell on both sides? lol
> 
> hey so why hasn't china invade the US yet? i mean their ought to be more survivors then just the vault people in the US.
> 
> i want to see a whole world conflict in fallout 4


 
Probably because there are no unifying goverments anymore.


I mean the enclave claims to be in charge and look at how real of a claim that is.

I would suspect that every where in the Fallou world it would be similair.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2008)

yeah, the whole planet was nuked. 

on a side note, I'm seriously in love with this game


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2008)

USA began invading china only after the end of Resource Wars, when all the invading/occupying chinese army were completely destroyed by America's forces in Alaska, with the help of West Tech's new power armor.

USA then invaded china and they were basically getting raped by America's invading forces. They were just no match against power armor equipped American grunts. The only record of china ever setting foot on American soil was when china invaded and occupied Alaska and bunch of Chinese commandos equipped with Hei Gui armor (chinese version of stealth armor, but no match against American power armor), infiltrating Hoover Dam to steal Pan-Immunity Virion Project, which it was an incomplete version of F.E.V. But the commandos were all killed by national guards and Denver residents when the chinese commandos fled to Colorado with the project, that was when the virus first released.

According to Fallout bible, no one knows which side first launched the nuke. Anyway, both china and America were bombed to hell, along with the rest of the world (Europe and Middle East was already fucked before the Great War between china and USA began).


----------



## Gig (Nov 8, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> yeah, the whole planet was nuked.



From what I know only china and the USA got nuked the rest of the world is supposedly fucked due to having no fossil fuels so it?s broken out into all out war with small parties of people fighting over the small amount of resources remaining.

As for why china doe?s not invade the USA I?d assume they don?t have the fuel to power there ships to get across the ocean


----------



## vontemixmaster (Nov 8, 2008)

I just got the Game today, Loving it


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2008)

Gig said:


> From what I know only china and the USA got nuked the rest of the world is supposedly fucked due to having no fossil fuels so it?s broken out into all out war with small parties of people fighting over the small amount of resources remaining.
> 
> As for why china doe?s not invade the USA I?d assume they don?t have the fuel to power there ships to get across the ocean



ok. I never really heard what happened to the rest of the world. I just assumed WW3 happened xD


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 8, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> USA began invading china only after the end of Resource Wars, when all the invading/occupying chinese army were completely destroyed by America's forces in Alaska, with the help of West Tech's new power armor.
> 
> USA then invaded china and they were basically getting raped by America's invading forces. They were just no match against power armor equipped American grunts. The only record of china ever setting foot on American soil was when china invaded and occupied Alaska and bunch of Chinese commandos equipped with Hei Gui armor (chinese version of stealth armor, but no match against American power armor), infiltrating Hoover Dam to steal Pan-Immunity Virion Project, which it was an incomplete version of F.E.V. But the commandos were all killed by national guards and Denver residents when the chinese commandos fled to Colorado with the project, that was when the virus first released.
> 
> According to Fallout bible, no one knows which side first launched the nuke. Anyway, both china and America were bombed to hell, along with the rest of the world (Europe and Middle East was already fucked before the Great War between china and USA began).



Where did you get all this info ?


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

anyone gotten the MIRV Fatman?


Grimjaw,





that wiki is pretty complete on the Fallout universe


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2008)

So, does this game actually satisfay the old school fans?


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> So, does this game actually satisfay the old school fans?


 

Yes, very much.

Perhaps my only probelm is that all the skills are useful so it's hard to pirotize.

My best approach so far is multiple characters and keeping to my plan.

It's not Fallout or Fallout 2 but it's close enough that if this was a game with no history I'd be insanely pleased. Given the shoes it has to fill it does an excellent job.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 8, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> So, does this game actually satisfay the old school fans?



Sadly no. 

I cannot compare this game to fallout 1 or 2.

I tend to think of this as a seperate game, like fallout tactics.

Like elders scroll : fallout.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 8, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> So, does this game actually satisfay the old school fans?



it satisfies me in ways that should be illegal 
and I grew up on fallout 2 and toasts as a kid. then again I feel it's pretty wierd to compare it with the old games more than scenery/story/character wise. the main difference, apart from the leap in technology/graphics, to me is it has a slight "survival" with a pinch of fear in it (at least at the early levels). which is perfect Imo considering the setting 

it's basically Oblivion with guns but it doesn't remind me or feel like an elder scrolls title at all, to me at least ^^


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 8, 2008)

i'm....not liking this game too much so far. just seems pretty bland, too open, boring...

overated imo. Its like fanboys rated this game or something, i'm new to it and its like nothing epic to me...not trying to talk shit just bein real.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 8, 2008)

What about the overall fanbase?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 8, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Where did you get all this info ?


Fallout wiki, Fallout Bible, and unreleased scripts from Van Buren that was obtained by some die hard Fallout fans from NMA.


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Sadly no.
> 
> I cannot compare this game to fallout 1 or 2.
> 
> ...


 

I suspect that's because they used the same engine which makes it 'feel' the same.

And I agree there's shades of oblivion in the scenery but that's just the graphics engine.

The game itself isn't even close.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 8, 2008)

There are lots of reasons why it doesn't feel like the orginal two, and graphics engine is just a part of them. The whole skill and stat system got dumbed down. The dialogue, while not bad, is not nearly as clever as it was in Fallout 1 and 2. There are almost always good guy, mercenary and evil bastard answers, even if they are the exact same answer in a different tone.

Also things that bother me are every now and then ridiculously stupid AI and horrid animations (especially facial animations... Fallout 1 and 2 did facial animations better than Bethesda does).


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, a goddamn village of immortal children whose main purpose seems to be to piss you off and flaunt their immortality. I sold one of those bastards to slavers and killed their dogs because that was the worst I could do.


----------



## drache (Nov 8, 2008)

^

I agree with the fact that this game isn't as nearly as light hearted as the first 2 (I really miss the easter egg random encounters) but I'm torn on whether that's good or bad.

On one hand as I previously said those easter eggs and pop references are part of what made FO1 and 2 so enjoyable that I still play them.

On the other hand they completely and utterly ruin any realism in the game



Actually though I like that the skill system got 'dumbed down' because some of those skills were either repeative or unused. 



What bothers you about the faces? I mean I love this physics engine, I dropped a grenade on someone in a building and actually got to watch them bounce off the ceiling.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 8, 2008)

The game looks really ugly on PS3/Xbox... not with the setting but the character models.

If you play it on PC the faces and everything look really good. Actually some of the most realistic faces I've seen in games.

Although Bethesda still utterly fucking fails at Third Person...I mean come on guys wtf? Why can't they get this right, it isn't really hard.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 9, 2008)

lol my gawd when i went 3rd person i was like....for real?

People were going on and on about how great the graphics are....i'm still scratching my head lol. i'm glad pc folks say it looks better cuz if the best was on 360, people have gone blind.

But that mess aside, i like the skill sets and what not(LOVE the lil drawings lol), but theres like nothing but batons and broke ass pistols. Makes u wonder if investing ur points in other area is worth it....and its like if u dont wanna be bad u got a peaceful time with everything u hardly fight....just pickin fuckin locks and trying to stack caps.

Y DA FUCK CANT I SEE MY DUDES FACE

I stole this dudes Dirty White Suit, his pimp hat, and shades....trying to blow shit up bastard fuck ur shotgon, i got a BAT.

silly game. moving on...mirrors edge or gears 2?


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2008)

i didn't play fallout 1/2 so i can't compare it with those two

as far as oblivion goes ... well i think they did a far better job. for once, you actually feel like exploring the world, since you don't know anywhere or anything once you leave the vault.

but as far as skills goes the only few you really need are medicine 50 ish, lock picking, science that way you can solve just about everything there is in this game


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Super Mutants hordes by Underworld (Ghouls) in DC tend to be huge, and flocked with a bucketload of Brutes, Drones and Masters.

I keep getting raped.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 9, 2008)

drache said:


> What bothers you about the faces? I mean I love this physics engine, I dropped a grenade on someone in a building and actually got to watch them bounce off the ceiling.



When you have conversation with characters they show no emotion at all, no matter what you say. Voice acting tries to be angry or happy or whatever, but you get blank face and empty eyes saying everything. The only way I got Amanta to show any emotion on her face was to beat her up.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

For a game engine stressed with its own AI coding, physics and graphics, and being as massive as it is, you have to give Fallout 3 a lot of credit and some slack. Not everything is going to be like FEAR or Half-Life on those regards.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 9, 2008)

TWF said:


> For a game engine stressed with its own AI coding, physics and graphics, and being as massive as it is, you have to give Fallout 3 a lot of credit and some slack. Not everything is going to be like FEAR or Half-Life on those regards.



It wants to be a RPG. Facial animation is kinda essential. For a game that gets perfect tens left and right it sure is poor.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 9, 2008)

^that never really bothered me really


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

konflikti said:


> When you have conversation with characters they show no emotion at all, no matter what you say. Voice acting tries to be angry or happy or whatever, but you get blank face and empty eyes saying everything. The only way I got Amanta to show any emotion on her face was to beat her up.


 
Actually if  we're going to compare the game to Obvilion, I thought the voice acting was alot better then Obvilion and that so far the voice acting has been pretty good as has the facial stuff.

I mean it's not like most of these characters (if they were real) are going to be that happy right? It's a grim existence.

That said still there are sometimes when it's apporiate and happens.

Don't know, just not seeing the probelm.




Muk said:


> i didn't play fallout 1/2 so i can't compare it with those two
> 
> as far as oblivion goes ... well i think they did a far better job. for once, you actually feel like exploring the world, since you don't know anywhere or anything once you leave the vault.
> 
> but as far as skills goes the only few you really need are medicine 50 ish, lock picking, science that way you can solve just about everything there is in this game


 
Speech, repair, at least 1 weapon skill (I've gone with 2 small arms and energy weapons), sneak (with the sneak attack) can be just insane if done right.

I mean there are alot of skills that are useful, about the only skill I've not been that impressed with is barter, I put 40 points into it and only got about a 10% difference in price.



konflikti said:


> It wants to be a RPG. Facial animation is kinda essential. For a game that gets perfect tens left and right it sure is poor.


 
Actually I'd say it wants to be a hybrid of sorts so facial animiation is really subjective.

I mean how to do you objectively quantify what is and isn't poor movement?


----------



## Gig (Nov 9, 2008)

konflikti said:


> It wants to be a RPG. Facial animation is kinda essential. For a game that gets perfect tens left and right it sure is poor.





Centuryslayer said:


> ^that never really bothered me really



Did not bother me either a small price to pay for an awesome game but it is true that fallout 3 doe?s not deserve 10/10 as it is not perfect


----------



## Stalin (Nov 9, 2008)

How fun is this game and is the weapon selection pretty wide?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> How fun is this game and is the weapon selection pretty wide?



Weapon selection is so so, not comparable to earlier fallout games but the game is fun. I mean If you liked oblivion you'll also like this. And Fallout theme is awesome(could be done better but still...), musics, designs enviroment etc.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> How fun is this game and is the weapon selection pretty wide?


 
The weapon selection isn't incredibly varied but it's pretty varied.

Personally as I tend to pick favorites and stick to those I'm not sure how big of a deal it is.

That said I wouldn't have minded seeing a more varied selection but at least the all the weapons I've seen have looked very detailed and nothing like is in current use.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 9, 2008)

No offense, but I heard there are two types of fallout fans, those are part of the fallout community and those aren't.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 9, 2008)

Hey guys is this game worth a buy or a gamefly rental ?


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> No offense, but I heard there are two types of fallout fans, those are part of the fallout community and those aren't.


 

/shrug given that I don't know what that means I'm unsure of how to answer.

Are you talking about those that got into this with FO3 vs the people that have played FO1 and FO2?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 9, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> No offense, but I heard there are two types of fallout fans, those are part of the fallout community and those aren't.



One group - Losers who can't accept a difference in gameplay and claim you can't like "Fallout" since you only played 3. 

Group Two - People who don't wanna play outdated fucking games like fallout 1-2 and enjoy fallout 3 for such a big change and a better one i might add. 

Those are the two groups. Group 1 being the group that fails and should get a fucking life.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 9, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> One group - Losers who can't accept a difference in gameplay and claim you can't like "Fallout" since you only played 3.
> 
> Group Two - People who don't wanna play outdated fucking games like fallout 1-2 and enjoy fallout 3 for such a big change and a better one i might add.
> 
> Those are the two groups. Group 1 being the group that fails and should get a fucking life.



Your group two would be lot more convincing if they had even thread of logic. How do they know they are playing better game when they haven't played the other games at all?

I don't mind people enjoying new games for what they are, but don't make the mistake of bashing old game that you haven't even played because someone says they like it better than your new and shiny game. 

Only part of Fallout 1 and 2 that is outdated is graphics (and you can play it in windowed if you like, works just fine). Turn-based is just combat system among others, nothing particularly outdated about it. If you want to put it into perspective, first firstperson computer games were introduced in the 1980s, so it's not like you got something new and revolutionary there.

Also, you are talking about two groups of *gamers*. Telling either of them to get a life is kinda stupid, to be honest.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 9, 2008)

That's what I meant.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I still think its amazingly stupid how Bethesda had all these years to research Fallout and Fallout 2 and despite that time and research on the previous games, had no effort to put out a similar system for melee combat for targeting limbs.

Bethesda Studios. :


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I love the Fallout 1/2.  I can play them today and they'd be fine.  I also love Oblivion.  Though, only with the expansions and heavily, heavily modified.  It's a pale successor to Morrowind, otherwise.

So, I have nothing to complain about! 

I just hope they quickly release the mod tools.


----------



## Muk (Nov 9, 2008)

melee in Vats is insanely stupid

the damage output vs ranged weapon just isn't there

you get at beast 2 hits in vats ... while getting mauled over

vats is best for ranged weapons

if you want to melee go real time, that is my only advice

i mean i am glad they included vats for melee, but honestly, go real time with melee it saves you HP and AP and time


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm late to the discussion, but I just wanted to pipe in with a "I love the game."  Course, I never played the first two.  And I hate Oblivion.  

My only two complaints:
1.  Jumping sucks, and you can't get to places that you really should be able to.  I mean, climb over the fucking rubble, I want to go right there.  
2.  Too many subways.  I don't like crawling underground all the time to get to where I want to go.  See above.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2008)

I think it comes down to whether you care if Fallout 3 is a great game or a great Fallout game.

I'm just glad Fallout won't end with everyone saying Fallout 3 was a peice of shit. It wasn't, it is a great critical achievement, and may very well be game of the year with the way it's going. Thus, the Fallout Universe will grow and prosper once again and we won't have to wait another decade for the next installment.

I think we should be happy with what we got, honestly I didn't want another Fallout 2, so I'm actually satisfied with what Fallout 3 turned out to be. I also think Bethesda is learning, and that we just need to let them grow into their development cycle.

Also people talking about the faces...the faces look fine on PC...if you are going to judge it by this, then HL2 is shit because it looks like shit on the Xbox (not 360).

Bethesda got the faces right this time, it's just they sorta still have problem animating things like walking and the movement of hands and head movement when someones talking. I understand what they were trying to do, I mean a lot of people talk with their hands as much as their face, but it looks unnatural.

Bioware is sorta good at this...or at least they proved they could be with their game Mass Effect. Unfortunatly Bioware proved themselves to also be incredibly lazy, and they would reuse the same animations over and over and over.

Bethesda does this with voice actors. Despite having miles upon miles of dialogue they seem to be from the five same people. Watching people have a convo with themselves is funny but really pulls you out of the experience.

They were able to escape from this little sore by the very nature of the Fallout Universe. Everyone in a town in a named NPC. They are unique, and this fits the setting because this is a apocalyptic world, so there aren't that many people anyways.

I think Fallout can save Bethesda from a lot of the problems they have with the Elder Scrolls games.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 9, 2008)

konflikti said:


> Your group two would be lot more convincing if they had even thread of logic. How do they know they are playing better game when they haven't played the other games at all?
> 
> I don't mind people enjoying new games for what they are, but don't make the mistake of bashing old game that you haven't even played because someone says they like it better than your new and shiny game.
> 
> ...




Pretty much this.


----------



## drache (Nov 9, 2008)

martryn said:


> I'm late to the discussion, but I just wanted to pipe in with a "I love the game." Course, I never played the first two. And I hate Oblivion.
> 
> My only two complaints:
> 1. Jumping sucks, and you can't get to places that you really should be able to. I mean, climb over the fucking rubble, I want to go right there.
> 2. Too many subways. I don't like crawling underground all the time to get to where I want to go. See above.


 
I've enjoyed the tunnels so far.


Though I swear whoever designed the traps is brilliant but twisted.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

I think they could've defiently improved and lightened up on the equipment/weapons damage/durability. Your armor/weapons get messed up too easily in this game, far too easily, regardless of how you play it.

That said, I loved killing everyone in Tenpenny Tower. Still can't figure out how to help James and Doctor Li at the Jefferson Memorial to kick start the renewel of their project when the drainage door is still locked.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 9, 2008)

I was actully referring to the whole fallout fanbase not just the ones who recently became fans because of fallout 3.


----------



## Fang (Nov 9, 2008)

Fallout and Fallout 2 are among my favorite games on the PC of all time, right up there with Dark Forces I and II (Jedi Knight), Half-Life and Opposing Force as well as Far Cry and StarCraft.

Spiritual successor to a certain old school RTS though.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2008)

Bethesda made small mistakes in Fallout 3's plot and inconsistency with Fallout 1 and 2's main plot.

One guy at NMA pointed out WHY the world feels so artificial - there's no plausibility to it. There's no trade between settlements, no relations, nothing. Reminds me of pre-Nurglitch Neuroshima, full of badasses and no actual living humans.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2008)

Actually it resembles dark age style society. There would be no trade if there was considered to be an overt amount of hostility outside of your own community. I think the only implausibility is the fact that they let outsiders into their little bubbles oh so readily, like they are inviting catastrophe.

Fact of the matter is, in Fallout's scenario of the world's end, I don't think the East Coast would be a place that was survivable outside a Vault. There wouldn't be a downtown D.C. ruins, it would just be a crater. I was surprised the freaking Washington Memorial was still standing.

The invisible walls are set in place to keep you from getting your ass handed to you in Downtown D.C. also it is more realistic that the average person wouldn't be able...or willing...to climb over a mountain of crushed concrete/glass/metal for the wonderul chance to getting eaten by a Mutant on the other side. Also it's better than flash traveling to everything just because you can, miss a lot of content, and it removes the sense of immersion.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Fact of the matter is, in Fallout's scenario of the world's end, I don't think the East Coast would be a place that was survivable outside a Vault. There wouldn't be a downtown D.C. ruins, it would just be a crater. I was surprised the freaking Washington Memorial was still standing.


East Coast is pretty much dead and empty compared to West Coast. What makes East Coast any different from West Coast? Both end of continents were bombed to hell. Compared to DC, Northern California region in Fallout 2 has many towns/cities built after the bomb dropped. Number of towns and cities in Northern California from Fallout 2 excel the number of towns in East Coast by more than half. Natural resources from Redding and Broken Hills are sent to trade with other cities such as Northern California Republic, Vault City and New Reno. They also use a paper money as currency. Which means there is a stable economic relationship between cities and towns, despite the fact that Fallout's setting is world's end.

What I find surprising is that East Coast is completely backward compared to West Coast, considering the fact that it takes decades after the event of Fallout 2. Maybe because the lack of population? Who knows. I hate the fact that Bethesda never explains why East Coast isn't developed as compared to West Coast makes me angry as a fan.

BTW, how the hell are Ghouls able to run in Fallout 3?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Nov 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending is a great dissapointment. But still a great game.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> East Coast is pretty much dead and empty compared to West Coast. What makes East Coast any different from West Coast? Both end of continents were bombed to hell. Compared to DC, Northern California region in Fallout 2 has many towns/cities built after the bomb dropped. Number of towns and cities in Northern California from Fallout 2 excel the number of towns in East Coast by more than half. Natural resources from Redding and Broken Hills are sent to trade with other cities such as Northern California Republic, Vault City and New Reno. They also use a paper money as currency. Which means there is a stable economic relationship between cities and towns, despite the fact that Fallout's setting is world's end.
> 
> What I find surprising is that East Coast is completely backward compared to West Coast, considering the fact that it takes decades after the event of Fallout 2. Maybe because the lack of population? Who knows. I hate the fact that Bethesda never explains why East Coast isn't developed as compared to West Coast makes me angry as a fan.
> 
> BTW, how the hell are Ghouls able to run in Fallout 3?



Mainly because the East Coast has a high concentration of Metropolitan centers. Enemies would bomb the hell out of it, because in a end of the world scenario, high population centers would be the key.

Washington D.C. in particular would be flattened. Along with New York City, and other eastern cities. It would be worse by the fact that these places are so close to each other, but each one would be hit as if they were standalone objects, but with WMD's this is unnecessary since the bombs already affect land far beyond the point of impact.

Bottom line is that the West Coast has a higher chance of survival because despite most of "Cal-eh-4-nigh-aye" alot of it has a low population density.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Mainly because the East Coast has a high concentration of Metropolitan centers. Enemies would bomb the hell out of it, because in a end of the world scenario, high population centers would be the key.


California had some of the U.S.' top military developers, like West-Tek. There's no reason why the chinese wouldn't give it the full brunt of their attack power, compared to D.C. And what makes you think California doesn't have a high concentration of Metropolitan areas? Cities like Los Angeles is a pre-war devastated area, just like D.C. but survivors of wasteland managed to build a new city over the ruin, excluding cities such as Bakersfield.



> Washington D.C. in particular would be flattened. Along with New York City, and other eastern cities. It would be worse by the fact that these places are so close to each other, but each one would be hit as if they were standalone objects, but with WMD's this is unnecessary since the bombs already affect land far beyond the point of impact.


Nice guess. But then again, this is just a guess.



> Bottom line is that the West Coast has a higher chance of survival because despite most of "Cal-eh-4-nigh-aye" alot of it has a low population density.


And you know this how? Again, what makes you think West Coast had a low population density compared to D.C. in the world of Fallout?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2008)

Umm...



Granted based on Fallout's divergence in timeline this probably isn't as true...the West would have even less people


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 9, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Umm...
> 
> 
> 
> Granted based on Fallout's divergence in timeline this probably isn't as true...the West would have even less people


Lulz... you are right. Year 2000 is not year 2077. 

If you are going to argue over Fallout's world by presenting real world sources, I'm afraid I have to laugh at you.

For christ's sake, we are talking about the world that is stuck in the future that the year 1950 dreamed of.

Not to mention, all you presented is that the East Coast has higher density of population compared to West Coast. I wasn't trying to argue that the West Coast has much higher population density compared to East Coast.


----------



## vontemixmaster (Nov 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Lulz... Year 2000 is not year 2077.
> 
> If you are going to argue over Fallout's world by presenting real world sources, I'm afraid I have to laugh at you.
> 
> For christ's sake, we are talking about the world that is stuck in the future that the 1950 dreamed of.



I don't get this, the blues mean that that is where Fallout is played the most?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 9, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Lulz... you are right. Year 2000 is not year 2077.
> 
> If you are going to argue over Fallout's world by presenting real world sources, I'm afraid I have to laugh at you.
> 
> ...



Well while you laugh on me, I splooge on you....so now you have Aids.

Now we both die.

Balls in your court now 

Consensus time...what game has more bugs? Fallout 3 or Fable 2, because I've read a lot of Fable 2 threads where whenever the notion of "game bugs" is brought up, 15 people will pop up and say "At least Fable 2 isn't as bad as F3, that game has more bugs than any game every created in time!"


----------



## martryn (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't noticed a single bug playing Fallout 3, yet, but I'm only about halfway through the main plot.  

I can't really join the discussion of this game compared to Fallout 2, but I can say that from a non-bias perspective, Fallout 3 is still a great game.  Standalone, there aren't many plot fallacies.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not even going to care about little plot inconsistencies considering how often the "plot" is misconstrued in reality.

I have a question about the PC version.  Does it currently have the internal structure to support mods (ie. only the development tools need to be released), or is there no option to activate modules like with recent TES games?  I haven't seen this discussed at all in any reviews.

If there is support, there may be mods before the official tools are released.  One of the good reasons for using a modified Oblivion engine.

Edit: Nevermind.  Mods have already appeared.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2008)

The NPC's kinda suck in this game. They are all alike(except our dad), they look the same, they sound the same. Thus the social enviroment is nowhere near satisfactory(as in the previous games). There are no cool bars, settlements, prostitutes, pimps drug addicts.. As far as the social interferece with the Npc's goes, Vampire Masquerade :bloodlines far exceeds this game.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

as far as bugs goes ... fallout 3 crashed my pc at least 20 times at the beginning.

that was under fullscreen

i switched to windowed mode and i didn't have it crash even once afterwards.

i think it depends somehow on the system or something

but now i have few complains of it.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> There are no cool bars, settlements, *prostitutes*, pimps drug addicts..


I haven't touched the game yet (will later in the week), so I cannot comment other than what I've heard, but... 

Of course, it's a complaint I'm linking to, but it appears to be (mostly) how the originals handled sex too.  (It's what mods are for.  Adding the sex.  Lovers And Legends, anyone?)

Some of the NPC voices for Fallout were great.  I disliked others.  It was rather hit or miss.  (And most NPCs spoke in text, no?)  I've heard this is a better showing for Bethesda in voice variety.  (In fact, I've heard there is very little obvious repeat.  But that was just one review.)  Vanilla Oblivion, Morrowind was eight people cast in hundreds (or thousands) of roles. XD

Hm.  I realise the costs for voice actors is why this happens.  Asking people to fake voices could help, but I can see the use of voice altering software to help.  This doesn't help the acting though.



> yes you can't fuck the hooker, but you can kill her, cut off her head and stick it in to a fridge in your new house along with your collection of left hands and assorted eye balls. The rest of her I ate with with a side of sugar bombs and a nice nuke cola.


XD


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> I haven't touched the game yet (will later in the week), so I cannot comment other than what I've heard, but...
> 
> Of course, it's a complaint I'm linking to, but it appears to be (mostly) how the originals handled sex too.  (It's what mods are for.  Adding the sex.  Lovers And Legends, anyone?)
> 
> ...



Unfortunatelly fallout 3 can't get beyond being a simulation of fallout 2. You are nearly restricted in everything you can do, including gameplay and enviroment. 
I know everybody loved the game, I am not saying I didn't but, I agree with the guy who have written the post in the link you gave me, I wish that bethesda would call the game anything but fallout 3.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 10, 2008)

TWF said:


> I think they could've defiently improved and lightened up on the equipment/weapons damage/durability. Your armor/weapons get messed up too easily in this game, far too easily, regardless of how you play it.



Thats one out of three complaints i have for this game. The second is that its been really difficult for me to gather the required ammo for the weapons i use (Outside of buying from a merchant in Megaton). The third is that there is no form of transport, kinda sucks having to run for miles and miles. 

Except for that i must say i am very satisfied with this game so far, the VAT System is awesome.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2008)

> Thats one out of three complaints i have for this game.



That's why they have a repair skill.  I love that aspect of it.  You can destroy your enemies weapons (and I will sometimes to eliminate rocket launchers and miniguns), so it's only fair that your weapon might take a few blows as well.  



> The second is that its been really difficult for me to gather the required ammo for the weapons i use



I run out of ammo every now and then, but that's realistic.  They give you 8 quick slots for weapons, and I'll use all 8 weapons, and switch out when I need to.  I'd love to run around and just use my Chinese assualt rifle and not bother with submachine guns or pistols or hunting rifles, but sometimes you've got to switch to your spares.  And I love that aspect of the game. 



> The third is that there is no form of transport, kinda sucks having to run for miles and miles.



Quick travel?  You really only have to run across the same empty expanse once, and even then there is a ton of shit to explore.  I look forward to making my way out in some direction I haven't been to yet.  Might accidentally stumble across another abandoned hospital (god I love having 60+ stimpaks).  

My point is, what you view as weaknesses in the game, I view as strengths.  Meh, you can't please everyone all the time.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 10, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The NPC's kinda suck in this game. They are all alike(except our dad), they look the same, they sound the same. Thus the social enviroment is nowhere near satisfactory(as in the previous games). There are no cool bars, settlements, prostitutes, pimps drug addicts.. As far as the social interferece with the Npc's goes, Vampire Masquerade :bloodlines far exceeds this game.



Nothing with Vampires exceed anything.  Vampires are lame.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 10, 2008)

Hahaha.  This game takes sexual vs. violent cultural limits (in entertainment media) to absurd places.  You can EAT people, but a nipple is too far, sexually.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 10, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Hahaha.  This game takes sexual vs. violent cultural limits (in entertainment media) to absurd places.  You can EAT people, but a nipple is too far, sexually.



sad but true. 

hey wait, that must mean sex is wrong and cannibalism is right


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> The NPC's kinda suck in this game. They are all alike(except our dad), they look the same, they sound the same. Thus the social enviroment is nowhere near satisfactory(as in the previous games). There are no cool bars, settlements, prostitutes, pimps drug addicts.. As far as the social interferece with the Npc's goes, Vampire Masquerade :bloodlines far exceeds this game.


 
You do realize that there's a lot of sexual innuendo in this game and that there's quite a few female NPCs that seem willing to act as prostitutes?


I don't know if you can actually follow though because I frankly don't give a damn about that in a game to me it's stupid and irrelevent.

I don't know about Masquerade (it's on my list of games to aquire) but there seems to be alot of social options in this game depending on your feats, SPECIAL scores and speech skill.

It might not be a 10 but it's no where near as bad as you imply.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2008)

So far the game has struck me as having tons of speech options and trees to pursue with people depending on what your ability scores are, what traits or whatever you've taken, what your speech score is, what actions you have or haven't undergone yet, etc.  It's not as extensive as other games I've played, but there's enough of the aspect there to make it not even worth bitching about.  

Perhaps the game isn't the best at everything, or anything, but it excels in enough areas that looking at the game as a whole, with all it's aspects, it's very well-rounded,


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 10, 2008)

martryn said:


> That's why they have a repair skill.  I love that aspect of it.  You can destroy your enemies weapons (and I will sometimes to eliminate rocket launchers and miniguns), so it's only fair that your weapon might take a few blows as well.



I havent used that much points on the repair skill yet, am only in the lower lvls.

Still i will have to agree on TWF on this.



> I run out of ammo every now and then, but that's realistic.  They give you 8 quick slots for weapons, and I'll use all 8 weapons, and switch out when I need to.  I'd love to run around and just use my Chinese assualt rifle and not bother with submachine guns or pistols or hunting rifles, but sometimes you've got to switch to your spares.  And I love that aspect of the game.



Realistic it might be, doesnt change the fact its very annoying to have to go into melee against very tough oponents (The fire ants especialy from what i have experienced so far)



> Quick travel?  You really only have to run across the same empty expanse once, and even then there is a ton of shit to explore.  I look forward to making my way out in some direction I haven't been to yet.  Might accidentally stumble across another abandoned hospital (god I love having 60+ stimpaks).
> 
> My point is, what you view as weaknesses in the game, I view as strengths.  Meh, you can't please everyone all the time.



I know there is quick travel, but you know i loved how you could explore from horseback in Oblivion even if it aint related to this game.

A car or something would have been really cool.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> I havent used that much points on the repair skill yet, am only in the lower lvls.
> 
> Still i will have to agree on TWF on this.


 
repair is pretty sweet and the realism offered is even better.

I agree that prehaps the designers should have made it less likely for things to break down but still it adds something unique to the game



Black Leg Sanji said:


> Realistic it might be, doesnt change the fact its very annoying to have to go into melee against very tough oponents (The fire ants especialy from what i have experienced so far)


 
Wait so you're saying you completely run out of ammo for *all* your guns?

That seems a little hard to believe, I mean I occassionally run low on .32 (as I'm using the hunting riffle alot) and even at times was forced to default to my 10 mm pistol but I've never run completely out of ammo.


That said if you really are having a probelm grab the Rock It Launcher it's impossible to run out of ammo as you just launch crap at them.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 10, 2008)

drache said:


> r
> That said if you really are having a probelm grab the Rock It Launcher it's impossible to run out of ammo as you just launch crap at them.



Pretty much on everything except the pistol. The problem is that the damage it gives at the lvl i am now is pretty crappy (Melee with knuckles gives just as much as much damage about and i aint even skilled in it )

So i am in for a struggle if i have to rely on it.

A few frag mines have saved me except once though.

And i will keep that in mind thank you.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 10, 2008)

If you can get up close on pretty much any ranged enemy unarmed should pawn the shit out of them. Just dance around them and hit their arms. Might take a while though, with low unarmed levels and/or high difficulty level. I finished game with spiked knuckles on hard without much problems, once I had to throw couple grenades since two enclave patrollers wouldn't get close to me, I was out of stimpaks and they had gatling laser and missile launcher. (I was hasty and didn't find Power Fist)


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2008)

> I know there is quick travel, but you know i loved how you could explore from horseback in Oblivion even if it aint related to this game.
> 
> A car or something would have been really cool.



Yeah, that would have been cool, but with all the rubble everywhere... maybe a motorcycle or bicycle or something.  

And really, if you keep five or six guns on you at all times you can always switch back and forth between them.  I've not come close to running out of ammo yet.  I have a hunting rifle, submachine gun, Chinese assault rifle, laser pistol, sniper rifle, magnum, minigun, rocket launcher, and then mines, grenades, and some sort of melee weapon.  

And I haven't really noticed anything breaking too bad.  I mean, once or twice, but mostly not.  Everytime I come across a weapon I'll pick it up and repair.  Course, I have a repair in the 60's.  I maxed out locks first, then went to repair and science to about 50-60.  Now I'm concentrating on medicine, barter (which I do think is useful when you're selling large amounts of things like cigarettes, ant meat, or ammo you don't use), and speech.  I've pretty much ignored weapons so far, and I'm working on level 12 and not having trouble with anything except the Mirelurks.


----------



## drache (Nov 10, 2008)

^

I've found barter to be a pretty low yield skill you might put in 5 points and only get a 1% return.

Of course I have no idea if that pattern persists or not as I got disgusted with the skill and stopped leveling it up


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 10, 2008)

It might be the way i play the game with maticulous searching and the fact that i've put over 70 hours into it so far but after the fireants mission (where by the end of it all my guns were on shaky condition and low on ammo) i never really ran out of ammo....prolly all my weapon skills being high allowed me to use many different kinds of ammo and weapons so i never ran low on any one kind except the .44 ones.

I also chose the perk where you find more ammo in containers...gotta love those 11 missiles you just randomly find in one tiny little ammo box .

Anyways, now my main gun's the plasma rifle which i have over 1000 cells for, i have it on pretty great condition and i have (with perks and gear) 100 e-weap skill so with just a few shots i take down most things...i've got over 1400 10mm rounds over 1000 assault rifle and .32 ones and over 500 shotgun shells...it just seems like i'll never run out of ammo in this one gameplay....i may sell em if i ever need more caps but i already have like 6000 caps even after buying 6 mini nukes....and my tesla armor is patched up pretty well therefore i don't think i'll be needing to do that either.


----------



## martryn (Nov 10, 2008)

> I've found barter to be a pretty low yield skill you might put in 5 points and only get a 1% return.



That's true, I guess, but I need all the caps I can get, or at least I did at one time.  I've noticed a pretty big jump myself, but I'm selling off ammo for 0.7 caps a piece hundreds at a time (for the weapons I don't want to lug around).  Having a 5-10% bonus on that really makes a difference.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 10, 2008)

An ATV would have been nice. Imagine if the map was so huge like you could drive around with cars... Go from city to city, that would have been awesome.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Nov 10, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> An ATV would have been nice. Imagine if the map was so huge like you could drive around with cars... Go from city to city, that would have been awesome.



Yeah. 

As for the mobs, Mirelurks are indeed tough and hit hard, but the Fire Ants are the once i have the most problem with, ranged hurts like hell.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got a Deathclaw Gauntlet.  This thing is great.  I think I am goingto switch to an unarmed build instead of small arms.  It destroyed the Fire Ant mission at only like 15 unarmed skill, and lvl 4.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 10, 2008)

I find that the only people who run out of ammo are the people who don't use VATS because they think it is worthless.

The way you shoot is NOT based on where you are aiming. This can not be stressed enough. It is based on your skill with that weapon. VATS just shows you what your chances are to your face and lets you choose which shot you want to take. Just shooting blindly...you still have the same chances but now you aren't using any tactics you are just wasting bullets.

It is actually better to not shoot than to just unload a clip wildly. If you aren't melee kite the enemy. run behind something if they are shooting you. Wait for your AP to get back up and then pop them with a VATS shot again.

Every person I've seen who says this game sucks, tries to play it like it was Halo or something.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

t51b is the most ugly power armor i've seen around

and its stats suck

only thing it got is DR50

=====
where do i find the medic power armor?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 10, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I find that the only people who run out of ammo are the people who don't use VATS because they think it is worthless.
> 
> The way you shoot is NOT based on where you are aiming. This can not be stressed enough. It is based on your skill with that weapon. VATS just shows you what your chances are to your face and lets you choose which shot you want to take. Just shooting blindly...you still have the same chances but now you aren't using any tactics you are just wasting bullets.
> 
> ...



Umm... Hiding waiting forever to it recharge is often a good way to eat a grenade.  Using both free aiming and VATS together works the best.


----------



## Muk (Nov 10, 2008)

The only way you are going to play it like halo is if you have high enough stats in any of the weapon you specialize in or have the rocket launcher/missile launcher or flame thrower.

anything with big radius of explosion you can use and play via FPS

small arms or energy weapon you should never use like FPS unless you have at least 60 points in it.

the spread of the fire is just too great

besides you get enough points that you can either specialize or spread your points out enough anyways.

as far as sniping goes, probably should use FPS but only on distances really far away, where vats doesn't see/recognizes them as enemies or something

in the later games i have never run into ammo issue, for say assault/chinese assault rifle or the plasma rifle. i always find enough idiots who carry either ammo

also now my henchy clover also uses my assault rifle ammo, and i concentrate only on plasma rifle ammo

i don't know but the only time i had ammo problem was at the very very beginning, but that's why you have a chinese officer sword. run up to them and kill them in melee real time.

========================
*The Wasteland Survival Guide*
Real live application:



> To prepare for the transplant, Dr. Hütter first administered a standard
> regimen of powerful drugs and radiation to kill the patient's own bone
> marrow cells and many immune-system cells. This procedure, lethal to
> many cells that harbor HIV, may have helped the treatment succeed.




Now that's what I call a healthy doses of radiation. And as a present for going through with 600 points of radiation I present you a live free of HIV


----------



## Payapaya (Nov 10, 2008)

Why are there no follow up quests or something after reading the info on Moriarty's computer.  I am intrigued by what i had read, but I am un able to go and see if it is true or not.


----------



## Gig (Nov 10, 2008)

Muk said:


> t51b is the most ugly power armor i've seen around
> 
> and its stats suck
> 
> only thing it got is DR50


The T-51b is awesome I love it’s design since it looks like proto space marine armour minus the power pack though that can be rectified by wearing the Tesla armour back pack (called Tesla armour with same pipboy3000 icon as the actual tesla armour though once you wear it, it is a back pack it can be worn with any suit of armour or clothing it also gives you plus 1 strength and has a DC of 40 which is pretty nice for a piece of equipment which doe's not even take a up a equip slot) my only disappointment is that there is no dye in this game I’d love to have the T-51b in BOS outcast colours

Edit: I've heard Bethesda may be releasing patches and DLCs soon I hope they fix the glitch that makes the T-51b un-repairable the fact that it can be used to repair the standard BOS power armour is annoying since you can’t use the BOs armour to repair the T-51b

Tesla backpack
pinyin editor


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

Holy crap time disappears on this game. I cleared out the elementary school and I don't know why. Also this game reminds me of Deus Ex without the horrendous slowdown.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2008)

well glad the new player is enjoying it


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Nov 11, 2008)

This game is looking really fun 8D cant wait for my friend to get it. X3


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2008)

god death claws are dangerous ...

i haven't felt death so close in ages even at level 20 

i wish there were more of them

and more dangerous monsters at lvl 20


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 11, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I just got a Deathclaw Gauntlet.  This thing is great.  I think I am goingto switch to an unarmed build instead of small arms.  It destroyed the Fire Ant mission at only like 15 unarmed skill, and lvl 4.



WHERE did you get it from ???

and get a ranged wep build too. Don't ignore it.

I am going melee/unarmed/big guns and big guns save me from time to time. Some fuckers tend to kite you with sniper rifles and there is no chance you can catch them with melee.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm at bigtown and I don't have any bullets. What do I do lol?


----------



## drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm at bigtown and I don't have any bullets. What do I do lol?


 
run? 


Seriously though I'd think about your ammo rates, I've noticed that the assault rifles and SMG chew ammo at somewhat insane rates (especially with a low skill rating). When I assualted the National Guard Armory I chewed though alot of both ammo types.

Since then I've mostly been using the hunting rifle and VATS.

You could also get the Rock It launcher as it effectively has infinite ammo.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking how do I take on the super mutants or at least proceed in the game. I blew all my ammo fumbling around the elementary school.


----------



## drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I was thinking how do I take on the super mutants or at least proceed in the game. I blew all my ammo fumbling around the elementary school.


 

This is what I've found effective against super mutants:

Combat shotgun to the face (dangerous as you have to get close but using it in VATS can be fun)

Grenades (even with only a 20 in explosives I still can get within about 20 feet and have a 60% chance to hit)

Sniper rifle to the face (just as damaging to the super mutant but with a 50% small arms you can hit pretty far away and with the sneak bonus)



I've taken mutants done with the assualt rifles and SMGs but it often takes a clip or 2 and I suspect that's what you did.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a police baton.

I'm at the beginning of the game.


----------



## Muk (Nov 11, 2008)

are the supermutants attacking or what?

or did you just rescue them?

you'll have a tough time killing them

try go somewhere else and buy some ammo first and come back later


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 11, 2008)

You're at a wrong part of the game then, go to megaton and quest some for some nice gears.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

I got lost lol. Which way is Megaton?


----------



## drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I got lost lol. Which way is Megaton?


 
It should be marked on your world map.

You can access that by bringing up your PIPboy going to the 3rd button and you should be able to click on the world map text there.


----------



## konflikti (Nov 11, 2008)

I took supermutants down at level 3 or 4 with unarmed on hard. It's probably level scaling at work, but I always found supermutants to be pushovers (I hammered down two outcast BOSers on my way to Tenpenny to explode Megaton on lvl 2). I'd like to know what level scales and what doesn't since some enemies seem ridiculously easy at low levels.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 11, 2008)

I should've played this on easy. My eyesight has gotten worse as of late and I haven't played an RPG like this since Deus Ex 2.


----------



## drache (Nov 11, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I should've played this on easy. My eyesight has gotten worse as of late and I haven't played an RPG like this since Deus Ex 2.


 
You can always adjust the difficuty setting mid game that way if it's too hard you can make it easier or too easy harder.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> WHERE did you get it from ???
> 
> and get a ranged wep build too. Don't ignore it.
> 
> I am going melee/unarmed/big guns and big guns save me from time to time. Some fuckers tend to kite you with sniper rifles and there is no chance you can catch them with melee.



When I went to do the SuperMart quest for Sarah Palin I turned the game to top difficulty, to try it out.   When I walked around to the front of the building, there was a dead raider on the ground, and 2 more getting destoryed by a very low life Death Claw.

I open fired on the low health Deathclaw, and the guy who was already dead on the ground had the recipe.

Im using a chinese assult rifle, and a silenced 10mm too.  Gonna try out that Dart Gun when I can find the instructions.

And frankly, this weapon makes the game to easy.  I was able to take out a sentry bot (Level like 14 I think) while at lvl 6.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 11, 2008)

Urg.  Leveled loot?  I hope they release the SDK soon.


----------



## martryn (Nov 11, 2008)

So I opened a door to a new area in a building, combat shotgun out.  First thing I see when the screen loads is a raider walk around the corner, so  I hop into VATS and blow his fucking head off.  While my second shot is going off, I see, out of the corner of my eye (screen), someone else pop around another corner.  So the second I exit I turn and fire on the new intruder.  Yeah, it was a Brotherhood of Steel Paladin.  I've pissed them all off now and had to reload my fucking game.  Bastard shouldn't pop around the corner like that.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 11, 2008)

martryn said:


> So I opened a door to a new area in a building, combat shotgun out.  First thing I see when the screen loads is a raider walk around the corner, so  I hop into VATS and blow his fucking head off.  While my second shot is going off, I see, out of the corner of my eye (screen), someone else pop around another corner.  So the second I exit I turn and fire on the new intruder.  Yeah, it was a Brotherhood of Steel Paladin.  I've pissed them all off now and had to reload my fucking game.  Bastard shouldn't pop around the corner like that.



Use VATS to check if people are friendly or not before you shoot them.  You don't need AP to enter VATS, so there is no real downside to doing this.  And also, if you move to him to check, then exit VATS, you will already be facing him ready to shoot.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

Now that I got the hang of VATS, the game got a whole lot more fun.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

> Use VATS to check if people are friendly or not before you shoot them. You don't need AP to enter VATS, so there is no real downside to doing this. And also, if you move to him to check, then exit VATS, you will already be facing him ready to shoot.



God, if I did that, regardless if it's the smart thing to do, this game would get boring quick.  

And I disagree with the assertion that you should never fire outside of VATS.  I do it all the time, with more accuracy, with certain guns.  

Anyway, this time I was doing the Blood Ties quest with the vampires, and I get in their little base, and a woman was sitting at a computer, but the computer was green, not red, so I thought it was ok if I used it, since there are computers open to use in the game.  So I did, and read all the stuff, and when I exit, everyone is trying to kill me.  So I fight back, kill them all, talk to the son/brother guy, rob the place, and turn to go back to Arefu, when I get a message that the mission has failed because the people in Arefu hate me.  What the fuck?  I just killed everyone in the Family.  Isn't that what they wanted?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

You never want to dabble in someones shit while detected regardless if the game says it is safe, or if you have been given permission. Always wait for them to leave the room and then sneak.

This is a bug.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

I hacked a computer into a computer in front of two people and walked away.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

> You never want to dabble in someones shit while detected regardless if the game says it is safe, or if you have been given permission. Always wait for them to leave the room and then sneak.
> 
> This is a bug.



Well, it wasn't like... in someone's room or anything, it was in the common area, so I thought it was up for grabs.  And I was gonna kill them all anyway, since they're vampires or some shit, but I don't know why killing them pissed off the people or Arefu.  

Oh well, guess I'll just hop back on a saved game and give it another go.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

martryn said:


> God, if I did that, regardless if it's the smart thing to do, this game would get boring quick.



IF you want to play a FPS, play a FPS.



> And I disagree with the assertion that you should never fire outside of VATS.  I do it all the time, with more accuracy, with certain guns.



When did I say you should never fire outside of VATS, I also do it all the time.  And your guns dont really have more accuracy, because they have a built in spread depending on your skill in that gun, they will "miss" from the built in spread about as much as the percentage says.    (or more, if you have some of the VATS increasing skills)



> Anyway, this time I was doing the Blood Ties quest with the vampires, and I get in their little base, and a woman was sitting at a computer, but the computer was green, not red, so I thought it was ok if I used it, since there are computers open to use in the game.  So I did, and read all the stuff, and when I exit, everyone is trying to kill me.  So I fight back, kill them all, talk to the son/brother guy, rob the place, and turn to go back to Arefu, when I get a message that the mission has failed because the people in Arefu hate me.  What the fuck?  I just killed everyone in the Family.  Isn't that what they wanted?



I dont know what to tell you about the Arefu thing.  You may want to reload and redo the quest, as you get a cool perk for finishing it correctly.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

> IF you want to play a FPS, play a FPS.



I don't want to play a FPS, I want to play Fallout 3, you ass.  I'm just saying I'm not going to hide around a corner until my AP recharge when I can just as easily hit someone without it.  And a guy popped around a corner three feet from me while I had a shotgun.  I don't need VATS to get a one hit kill on something like that.  I didn't think a member of the Steel Brotherhood was hanging out in that section of the building.  



> When did I say you should never fire outside of VATS, I also do it all the time. And your guns dont really have more accuracy, because they have a built in spread depending on your skill in that gun, they will "miss" from the built in spread about as much as the percentage says. (or more, if you have some of the VATS increasing skills)



Then I'm really lucky or something.  In VATS I might have a 12% chance to hit the guy from the distance I'm at, and I'm not looking to close the distance across an open plain just to up my chances.  So I just zoom in and shoot, and I hit him more than 12% of the time.  That's all I'm saying. 



> I dont know what to tell you about the Arefu thing. You may want to reload and redo the quest, as you get a cool perk for finishing it correctly.



Yeah, I am.  It's no big deal to do it again, I guess.  I just didn't think I'd fail for killing a bunch of psycho vampire people and then looting their bodies and rooms for spoils.  I sorta thought that was the point of the mission, at least from the Arefu standpoint.


----------



## Muk (Nov 12, 2008)

if you use the sniper don't use vats at very long distances

most of the time you'll just miss anyways

sniper is the only weapon i recommend not to use vats with


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

I use the magnum with a scope without VATS as well.  And the shotgun at close range, when I'm out of AP.  And I use the Hunting Rifle all the time out of VATS.  I use it for long range shots as well, and can't seem to get good percentages in VATS.  Course, as I've mentioned, I didn't invest much into any of the weapon skills yet.  They're all well below 50.  And so far, I haven't had any trouble in the game (I'm level 11).  Other than deaths from mines and grenades, I've only died twice (rushed by a... miremurk (?) hunter once, and then from one of those super awesome huge mother fucking super mutants (I didn't see him coming)).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 12, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> When I went to do the SuperMart quest for Sarah Palin I turned the game to top difficulty, to try it out.   When I walked around to the front of the building, there was a dead raider on the ground, and 2 more getting destoryed by a very low life Death Claw.
> 
> I open fired on the low health Deathclaw, and the guy who was already dead on the ground had the recipe.
> 
> ...




Hmm, it was a random encounter then...

Anyways I'll keep searching. I haven't used dart gun although I have tried railway gun which is ok, not comparable to plasma rifle though.

Gatling laser(big gun) and Plasma rifle(energy) are the best end game weapons imo, aside from miscellenaous weapons like Alien blaster and such.


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 12, 2008)

Muk said:


> if you use the sniper don't use vats at very long distances
> 
> most of the time you'll just miss anyways
> 
> sniper is the only weapon i recommend not to use vats with



The sniper takes a whole lot of APs for it's damage in vats anyways.


----------



## drache (Nov 12, 2008)

martryn said:


> God, if I did that, regardless if it's the smart thing to do, this game would get boring quick.
> 
> And I disagree with the assertion that you should never fire outside of VATS. I do it all the time, with more accuracy, with certain guns.
> 
> Anyway, this time I was doing the Blood Ties quest with the vampires, and I get in their little base, and a woman was sitting at a computer, but the computer was green, not red, so I thought it was ok if I used it, since there are computers open to use in the game. So I did, and read all the stuff, and when I exit, everyone is trying to kill me. So I fight back, kill them all, talk to the son/brother guy, rob the place, and turn to go back to Arefu, when I get a message that the mission has failed because the people in Arefu hate me. What the fuck? I just killed everyone in the Family. Isn't that what they wanted?


 

This is an acknowledged bug.

Basically once you complete the quest they(Arefu) regaurd teh vamps as thier allies.


Thus attack one and they both don't like you.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

Muk said:


> if you use the sniper don't use vats at very long distances
> 
> most of the time you'll just miss anyways
> 
> sniper is the only weapon i recommend not to use vats with



I can't vouch for the Sniper Rifle as I have not found one yet.

Trying to decide if I should kill Sydney an take her awesome SMG.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

Just encounter a Sentry Robot, have her follow you, then back away. She'll be mowed down fairly quickly without you there acting as a meat shield for her.

If you are outside the Archives then...kill her regular style. (or give her, her dads note).

I had the VATS increasing perks which is why I don't shoot outside of VATS, I guess if you didn't get those then yeah it wouldn't be detrimental to shoot outside of VATS, but for me it is better to go for the guranteed kill shot and wait for AP reload (which I don't really have to go through since I have Grim Reaper perk) then to unload clips in free sight.


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

I want a second opinion of a weapon would you rather use 

The A3-21 plasma rifle which has a ammo clip of 12 doe’s 50 damage max but has slow one of the slowest moving projectiles in the game but seems to crit more often than the next weapon 

Or the waver wifle which has an ammo clip of 30 doe’s 31 damage max has superior range and more or less hit the instant you pull the trigger it also uses less AP in VATS than the plasma rifle


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

martryn said:


> I use the magnum with a scope without VATS as well.  And the shotgun at close range, when I'm out of AP.  And I use the Hunting Rifle all the time out of VATS.  I use it for long range shots as well, and can't seem to get good percentages in VATS.  Course, as I've mentioned, I didn't invest much into any of the weapon skills yet.  They're all well below 50.  And so far, I haven't had any trouble in the game (I'm level 11).  Other than deaths from mines and grenades, I've only died twice (rushed by a... miremurk (?) hunter once, and then from one of those super awesome huge mother fucking super mutants (I didn't see him coming)).



You must be running into easier stuff then me then.  I just cleared this cave with like 8 hunters (hate those fuckers) and I seam to run into Mr. Gutsy's and Sentry Bots all the time.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 12, 2008)

Gig said:


> I want a second opinion of a weapon would you rather use
> 
> The A3-21 plasma rifle which has a ammo clip of 12 doe?s 50 damage max but has slow one of the slowest moving projectiles in the game but seems to crit more often than the next weapon
> 
> Or the waver wifle which has an ammo clip of 30 doe?s 31 damage max has superior range and more or less hit the instant you pull the trigger it also uses less AP in VATS than the plasma rifle



waver rifle sounds better Imo


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> You must be running into easier stuff then me then.  I just cleared this cave with like 8 hunters (hate those fuckers) and I seam to run into Mr. Gutsy's and Sentry Bots all the time.



Mr gutsy are easy if you take out there sensors I'm pretty sure it blinds them so they can't fire at you for the Sentry Bot I?d take out the missile launcher first then take cover until you have VATS again once you do take out the Gatling laser. What ever you do never take out the combat inhibitor if it?s 1 on 1 between you and the robot or they go berserk fire more frequently and become generally more dangerous.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Just encounter a Sentry Robot, have her follow you, then back away. She'll be mowed down fairly quickly without you there acting as a meat shield for her.
> 
> If you are outside the Archives then...kill her regular style. (or give her, her dads note).



I know HOW to kill her.  trying to decide if I should.



> Mr gutsy are easy if you take out there sensors I'm pretty sure it blinds them so they can't fire at you for the Sentry Bot I?d take out the missile launcher first then take cover until you have VATS again once you do take out the Gatling laser. What ever you do never take out the combat inhibitor if it?s 1 on 1 between you and the robot or they go berserk fire more frequently and become generally more dangerous.



My weapons don't seam to do enough damage to take out the stuff that easily, though I do try.

And I can;t target body parts with my Claw.


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> My weapons don't seam to do enough damage to take out the stuff that easily, though I do try.


Fair enough 



Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> And I can’t target body parts with my Claw.


With a melee/unarmed weapon rush them don’t fear the flame thrower of the Mr gutsy it’s just for show it doe’s next to no damage if you get right up close once in melee range circle the Mr gutsy so it’s sensors are always looking away from you this should prevent it from getting a clear hit on you with any of it’s weapons 

For the sentry Bot the strategy is similar to the Gutsy avoid fire while you close the gap once your with in a few metres try to circle unlike the gutsy though the sentry can reverse fast so don’t charge head on be more careful don’t worry about the combat inhibiter here since your using Deathclaw gauntlets which bypass armour rating you should make mincemeat out of the sentry before it go's berserk just avoid a direct hit from that missile launcher of his


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

> Hmm, it was a random encounter then...
> 
> Anyways I'll keep searching. I haven't used dart gun although I have tried railway gun which is ok, not comparable to plasma rifle though.



I just found a second Schematic for the claws in the overworld, on the ground, so I am pretty sure it is not a random enconter.  

On the South-West (bottom left) corner of the map, there are 2 locations that you can fast travel to..  One is the Dunwich Building (had the Melee bobblehead), slightly to the northwest of this is the other, a campsite.

In this campsite is a full health Deathclaw, and the schematic in a trailer, on the floor.

Let me know if this helps.



> And I disagree with the assertion that you should never fire outside of VATS. I do it all the time, with more accuracy, with certain guns.



What you are missing is that, lets say you use VATS, and it says you have a 30% chance to hit the torso.  This chance that is displayed is only the chance to hit that body part, the spray can still hit the arms/legs/head, and so the overall percentage is actually higher.  This raised number is the one you are actually working with when you fire without VATS.

Also, if you are using an automatic weapon (that shoots 3 round bursts in VATS) each set of 3 only uses one "roll" to see if you will to hit the body.  So you will miss a "roll" and it will seam like you are missing a lot more, since you just missed 3 shots in a row.  Though sometimes, as said above, 1 or more of those 3 shots can still hit other body parts.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

So I had an epic shootout with two super mutants on my way to GNR plaza. Beat them but didn't have enough ammo or health to proceed. FFFFFFFFFFFFF shit is crazy. Maybe I should have picked up the that minigun. Though I doubt that would have done me too good.


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

I just finished the main quest and it taught me something being a paragon of hope, justice and all things good doe’s not pay off in the end


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm a paragon of justice and virtue.(I'm just too fucking nice) Next time I'm gonna be a girl and a total super bitch.


----------



## Gig (Nov 12, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> I'm a paragon of justice and virtue.(I'm just too fucking nice) Next time I'm gonna be a girl and a total super bitch.



I plan to do the same thing being a super bitch will be so much more rewarding just can?t decide on what stats to take but I defiantly want black widow perk after hearing you can get certain male characters do some quests for you due to the offer of a threesome with his girl friend  

What DLC would you like to see available since Bethesda have said they plan to do some ?

Personally I would like it if they made it possible to get infected by F.E.V in a DLC becoming a super mutant would be pretty or the possibility to become a ghoul if you keep a consistently high level off rads


----------



## Jackal (Nov 12, 2008)

Oblivion + Future + gore + mutations = Fallout 3


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, I got a question.  When I got this second Deathclaw schematic, the game said that my Schematic level increased, and that I could make Deathclaw V2.

Do I have to create a second claw to get this benefit, or is it automatic wth my other one.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

> You must be running into easier stuff then me then. I just cleared this cave with like 8 hunters (hate those fuckers) and I seam to run into Mr. Gutsy's and Sentry Bots all the time.



Huh, guess so.  I've only fought like three hunters total in an area, and I'm not sure if I've encountered a Sentry Bot yet.  Does your advancement of the main story line have anything to do with the level of enemies you encounter because I'm largely ignoring that plot to complete all the side quests.  I've not done a lot of exploring, but I won't shy away from interesting looking things.  I've completed: Survival Guide, Tenpenny Tower, Those, Blood Ties... and I've started on all the Museum quests, if I can figure out how to get there.  

Maybe I need to check the difficulty.  I don't think I'm playing it on hard, but I thought it was on the normal setting.  I'd be embarrassed if I'm having such an easy time because it is indeed on easy. 



> Maybe I should have picked up the that minigun. Though I doubt that would have done me too good.



I use the minigun every now and then.  It's an easy way to kill Super Mutant Brutes and Masters, I feel.  Though now that I've got a shit ton of rockets, I might just start using that instead.


----------



## drache (Nov 12, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Ok, I got a question. When I got this second Deathclaw schematic, the game said that my Schematic level increased, and that I could make Deathclaw V2.
> 
> Do I have to create a second claw to get this benefit, or is it automatic wth my other one.


 
Have to make it.

FYI this effect maxes at 3 schematics (so one more schematic will max this effect)


----------



## Draffut (Nov 12, 2008)

martryn said:


> Huh, guess so.  I've only fought like three hunters total in an area, and I'm not sure if I've encountered a Sentry Bot yet.  Does your advancement of the main story line have anything to do with the level of enemies you encounter because I'm largely ignoring that plot to complete all the side quests.  I've not done a lot of exploring, but I won't shy away from interesting looking things.  I've completed: Survival Guide, Tenpenny Tower, Those, Blood Ties... and I've started on all the Museum quests, if I can figure out how to get there.
> 
> Maybe I need to check the difficulty.  I don't think I'm playing it on hard, but I thought it was on the normal setting.  I'd be embarrassed if I'm having such an easy time because it is indeed on easy.



What you fight i based on your level, where you are, and pure luck.

Like the Mirelurk thing was directly north of DC, in a place called Rock Creek Caverns.  A cave with no actual quest associated with it as far as I can tell.

While most (not all) of the Sentry Bots I have fought were in the National Archives (I think) When I was on a quest to get the Declaration of Independance for a guy in Rivet City.  They are big black guys with a gatling Laser gun on one arm, and a rocket laucher on the other.



drache said:


> Have to make it.
> 
> FYI this effect maxes at 3 schematics (so one more schematic will max this effect)



Figures, now I can't find a leg brace anywhere to make a new one.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 12, 2008)

Well, I just gave a nice good-bye kiss to Megaton town from some big tower with Mister Burkle and push a red button on a nuke remote suitcase!

Anything for a money I'd say so.

I went to visit Megaton Ruin for a good laugh but actually I got a nasty shock when I bumped in some character from Megaton.

I'm feeling bad for my sick action now.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Nov 12, 2008)

Am I the only one walked the neutral path?


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm still only at level 3. I've got mad good karma because deep inside I love humanity more than I hate it.


----------



## martryn (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanted to walk more neutral, but I turned good because... well, I don't know.  It's easier to get those points, in my mind.  I don't remember getting points from dialogue choices like in NWN or something, as that would help keep me neutral.


----------



## drache (Nov 12, 2008)

K413P said:


> Am I the only one walked the neutral path?


 

For some reason in games I can't.

I either go really good or really bad


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah you can go Neutral...if you decide never to do anything ever. There are no Neutral choices, the game will award you good points simply for not shooting someone in the face for five consecutive minutes.

The only other way would be to moniter the good and evil choices you make so they even out. Which is also hard since there is no way to look at your karma points, you just turn into what it believes in.

Neutral sucks anyways cuz the only followers you can get are that ass from the Vault (if you didn't kill him) or the robot. I mean yeah you can get Charon regardless but Fawkes is the ass kicker here.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah you can go Neutral...if you decide never to do anything ever. There are no Neutral choices, the game will award you good points simply for not shooting someone in the face for five consecutive minutes.
> 
> The only other way would be to moniter the good and evil choices you make so they even out. Which is also hard since there is no way to look at your karma points, you just turn into what it believes in.
> 
> Neutral sucks anyways cuz the only followers you can get are that ass from the Vault (if you didn't kill him) or the robot. I mean yeah you can get Charon regardless but Fawkes is the ass kicker here.



I'm still looking for my first follower -_-.

Might just buy Charon...


----------



## drache (Nov 13, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I'm still looking for my first follower -_-.
> 
> Might just buy Charon...


 
Honestly, I'm going though first time without a follower because I wanted a sneaky character.


And frankly I'm not disappointed if anything I might have to turn up the difficulty. 


While I lose out on carrying things I can compenstate by spending a little more time ferrying stuff and in return I have alot of offensive firepower.

As it is with the right weapon I can either 1-shot most of what I've run into or first strike them (VATS them down before they can react)


And to add insult to injury now that I've got silient running I can mine patrol paths (which is endlessly entertaining to watch the physics engine in action).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 13, 2008)

The truth is, it is easier and more rewardful to play a good character. Nearly all of the quests you get will increase your karma and you tend to get more rewards for them. There should be more assasination and evil quests.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 13, 2008)

There is always a way to get a good karma back, even after your character becomes evil or get bunch of bad karma.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm gonna replay the game killing everything.  My little brother is doing it.  He started by accident.  He says a townsperson was running at him with a knife, so he killed her.  And then all of Megaton.  Meh, I might as well do the same next time.  Being good is getting boring.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2008)

drache said:


> Honestly, I'm going though first time without a follower because I wanted a sneaky character.
> 
> 
> And frankly I'm not disappointed if anything I might have to turn up the difficulty.
> ...



silent running is so much fun XD

but i still find that even with henchies that you still are able to sneak around.

well as long as you don't take flawkes


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2008)

drache said:


> Honestly, I'm going though first time without a follower because I wanted a sneaky character.
> 
> 
> And frankly I'm not disappointed if anything I might have to turn up the difficulty.
> ...



Well, I was just crossing the wasteland and a Mr. Gutsy (who didn't appear on my radar or anything) comes out firing.  I am thinking, I got this.  Granted my 4 shots at his sensors all missed, but thats ok I guess.  I do some non-VATS attacks before I run around a bunch of rocks.  I hear some stomping, turn around, and there is a Yao Guai like 10 feet away charging right for me.

I am seriously not seeing how people are one shotting or getting the first jump on everything in situations like this.

And to add insult to injury, the game locks up like 3 times a day.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2008)

you mean it crashes?

play it windowed instead of full screen.

what level where you?

yeah yao guai and Mr gusty are pain in the ass.

even @lvl 20 i am still getting my ass handed to me against mr. gusty if i am not careful.

against yao guai i still need at least 2-3 shots with the plasma rifle


----------



## drache (Nov 13, 2008)

Muk said:


> silent running is so much fun XD
> 
> but i still find that even with henchies that you still are able to sneak around.
> 
> well as long as you don't take flawkes


 
Silient running is awesome, I just planted a grenade on a sleeping raider  

And I didn't even realize it adds 10 to my stealth.


Eh you might be right with henchies but as this is a bit of a cerebal character I don't trust my henchmen especially as the AI never seems to do what I want.




Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, I was just crossing the wasteland and a Mr. Gutsy (who didn't appear on my radar or anything) comes out firing. I am thinking, I got this. Granted my 4 shots at his sensors all missed, but thats ok I guess. I do some non-VATS attacks before I run around a bunch of rocks. I hear some stomping, turn around, and there is a Yao Guai like 10 feet away charging right for me.
> 
> I am seriously not seeing how people are one shotting or getting the first jump on everything in situations like this.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, the game locks up like 3 times a day.


 

I do get jumped from time to time but between my hat (sneaky hat), the precp bobblehead and ant sight I now have a 10 in perceptaion and let me tell you that really helps.


But like I said you will still get jumped by some things (robots, guai and deathclaws seem to be the most likely to do so).

That said I don't know I don't seem to have a probelm dealing with those situations.


Oh something I forget, I travel in stealth; it adds time to my travel but I feel it helps me get the jump especially with a 90 sneak.

As for the game, have you updated everything? I've had probelms like this before and it was my fault for not updating my drivers.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 13, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> Well, I was just crossing the wasteland and a Mr. Gutsy (who didn't appear on my radar or anything) comes out firing.  I am thinking, I got this.  Granted my 4 shots at his sensors all missed, but thats ok I guess.  I do some non-VATS attacks before I run around a bunch of rocks.  I hear some stomping, turn around, and there is a Yao Guai like 10 feet away charging right for me.
> 
> I am seriously not seeing how people are one shotting or getting the first jump on everything in situations like this.
> 
> And to add insult to injury, the game locks up like 3 times a day.



Granted, at Level 20 with full Power Armor, and Laser Gattling...I could still get killed in a situation like this.

Things just spiral out of control sometimes. You think you got a hold of everything, and then something pops up and pretty soon your falling back.

Play in windowed mode.

The first time I went to Megaton, I was attacked by the Protectron guarding the gate for some reason. I killed it and then the gunner stations at the top started unloading on me. I ran into Megaton, and the Sheriff said something like "No you've done it!" and started unloading on me. So I killed him (and took his outfit). Then I got the hell outta Dod...Megaton

After exploring the Wastes a bit (visited Super Mart) I came back and all transgressions had apparently been forgiven (or without Sheriff Lucas nobody gave a shit anymore).

Radiation kills the Short-Term Memory first I hear.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2008)

For everyone saying to play in Windowed mode.  I am playing on a PS3.  I didn't buy the game (it's my roommates) so that was not really my choice.

Also, to the person who was asking on how enemies level, I think it's in waves.  I just hit level 14, and all the Super Mutants just got quite a bit tougher.  The Brutes are taking like 6 shots to the head to take down, with my unique plasma rifle.

I did just find the Terrible Shotgun, which is nice though.


----------



## martryn (Nov 13, 2008)

> For everyone saying to play in Windowed mode. I am playing on a PS3. I didn't buy the game (it's my roommates) so that was not really my choice.



I'm playing it on PS3 and it's only crapped out on me once, when I was trying to do a shit ton of saving and healing and reloading and shit all at the same time when that Super Mutant Behemoth pops out of nowhere on your first trip to Galaxy News Radio.  Maybe it's your system or something.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 13, 2008)

Man, there is so much to do in this game.  I feel like I got tons more missions to finish, but i'm already level 15.

And where is Sydney after you get her fathers recording?  she left Underworld apparently.


----------



## Muk (Nov 13, 2008)

i hate that part of the game

you can get to level 20 before you even touch any part of the main story

and there is still so much to do without touching the main story.

it is just sad that how ever much you do, you have too few levels to continue on


----------



## Adonis (Nov 13, 2008)

How the hell is everyone leveling up so quickly?

I just finished the story after 35 hours and I was only lvl 17.

Also, about the ending:


*Spoiler*: __ 



WHAT THE FUCK, FAWKES!?


----------



## drache (Nov 13, 2008)

Muk said:


> i hate that part of the game
> 
> you can get to level 20 before you even touch any part of the main story
> 
> ...


 
I don't know, I kinda of enjoy the level cap because it seems like they designed the game such that you can do well with a defined build and get your skills up and then you don't worry about leveling it's all about plot and exploring.

If there was not a cap then people would be obessced with leveling and then the game would have to be balanced for that.




Adonis said:


> How the hell is everyone leveling up so quickly?
> 
> I just finished the story after 35 hours and I was only lvl 17.
> 
> ...


 

I don't know I just level pretty easily. I'm up to 14 hours and 13 levels

I do try and use well rested alot


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

If you don't take the "Easy Learner" Perk then yes I guess you would be getting exp at a lower rate, but in that same respect, what are you doing?

There is enough experience in the Main Quest to get to 20 if I'm not mistaken. Lets see...at the end of every quest you level up so there is 10 levels by default.

This would mean you don't fight anything, don't hack any computer, don't unlock any chest. You only use perks that...I suppose increase your skills. This is weird. And you are missing a lot of the game by doing it, because trust me if you were looking in every nook and craney you would be getting exp out of the ass.

I think it would have been preferable if Fawkes was somehow killed during the Take it Back! quest. Having him say "No." when you ask him to do something that would be completely safe for him to do and completely fatal to you, is just asinine.

I would have shot him if I hadn't been wrapped up in the moment, trying to realize what to do in the damn radiation room. I ended up listening to the father's tapes, and then finally realized it was that damn Revelation. So freaking obvious I kept wondering why he kept saying it over and over...


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm almost done with all my side quests I've encountered.  I have one more I can easily do before I think it'll be time to start in on the main quest.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> If you don't take the "Easy Learner" Perk then yes I guess you would be getting exp at a lower rate, but in that same respect, what are you doing?
> 
> There is enough experience in the Main Quest to get to 20 if I'm not mistaken. Lets see...at the end of every quest you level up so there is 10 levels by default.
> 
> ...



No, I've been raiding Super Mutant refuges and cappin' raiders left and right. Admittedly, I wasn't hacking all the computers and picking all the locks (I only had 50s in those skills) but I wasn't just walking around with my thumb up my ass.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

Adonis said:


> No, I've been raiding Super Mutant refuges and cappin' raiders left and right. Admittedly, I wasn't hacking all the computers and picking all the locks (I only had 50s in those skills) but I wasn't just walking around with my thumb up my ass.


Then you should have no trouble leveling up.

I got up to 14 before i even started the main quests second part. Which is enter DC and get to the radio station.

and that was just me doing megaton and ten penny tower quest and some exploring near by.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

> Lets see...at the end of every quest you level up so there is 10 levels by default.



Damn, I'm almost to 15 and have just started on Scientific Pursuits.  Sorta advanced the main quest by accident.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> Then you should have no trouble leveling up.
> 
> I got up to 14 before i even started the main quests second part. Which is enter DC and get to the radio station.
> 
> and that was just me doing megaton and ten penny tower quest and some exploring near by.



Sis you take the +XP perk?  I had to do everything in both of those places, explore half of DC, and do about 6 questless dungons in the wastelands before I was around there.



> Damn, I'm almost to 15 and have just started on Scientific Pursuits. Sorta advanced the main quest by accident.



Ya, I skipped the whole radio thing.  Ran into Doctor Li in Rivet City while I still didn't even know I had to go to the station, and I ended up skipping like 2 parts in the main quest chain.

That Pleasantville place was fun though.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

I was just trying to figure out how to find Rivet City for the Survival Guide quests and decided to explore the Jefferson Memorial.  Didn't know that was an important location.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> I was just trying to figure out how to find Rivet City for the Survival Guide quests and decided to explore the Jefferson Memorial.  Didn't know that was an important location.



Rivet City is that big ship in the water.  You have to climb the tower and use the intercom to get in.

And yes, Jefferson Memorial is like the most important place in the game.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

> Rivet City is that big ship in the water. You have to climb the tower and use the intercom to get in.



Well, yeah.  Been there done that, like days ago.  I was just relaying how I accidentally stumbled upon plot shit.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> Well, yeah.  Been there done that, like days ago.  I was just relaying how I accidentally stumbled upon plot shit.



Oh, wasn't sure.  I know I couldn't figure it out for a little while.  I thought I had to give that guy water before I could get in or something for a while.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

thing is you can skip all the way ahead in the 'main plot' if you are able to randomly find your father and get inside

then it is but a straight hike to rivit city and to the jefferson memorial, cleaning up of the memorial and then futher plot progression etc.

rivit city was quite stupid, i ran around that corner for the longest time until i finally found the intercom


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

I didn't have any trouble getting in.  Guess I was lucky.  Sucks that I gave that guy water and he's still sitting there begging.  Fucking loser.  Typical of beggars.  Probably gonna start saying he was a Vietnam vet too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> I didn't have any trouble getting in.  Guess I was lucky.  Sucks that I gave that guy water and he's still sitting there begging.  Fucking loser.  Typical of beggars.  Probably gonna start saying he was a Vietnam vet too.



I immediately smashed his head with a sledgehammer.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 14, 2008)

This is similar to the original 2 in allowing quick finishes.  Assuming you know where to go.  (Fallout 1 was especially fast...)


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 14, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> This is similar to the original 2 in allowing quick finishes.  Assuming you know where to go.  (Fallout 1 was especially fast...)



Yeah the first time I played fallout 1, it a while to finish it. But in the second time, i finished it quite fast.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> I didn't have any trouble getting in.  Guess I was lucky.  Sucks that I gave that guy water and he's still sitting there begging.  Fucking loser.  Typical of beggars.  Probably gonna start saying he was a Vietnam vet too.



Glad you were able to apply your classism ingame as well


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 14, 2008)

Doesnt your Vault have a G.E.C.K.?


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 14, 2008)

I got this game 2 days ago, and I'm liking it so far.

I'm level 16 and I just finished putting up the radio signal.

I'm playing on the hardest setting though, and I swear there is not enough ammo in this game. Maybe it's just because I'm not playing on normal or something...

And while I do like this game...

It's really not a Fallout game.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

> Glad you were able to apply your classism ingame as well



I wouldn't if the bastard would help himself.  I gave him water, he doesn't move.  Life is shit for everyone, man.  We're living in post-Apocalyptica, so yeah, life sucks.  Move the fuck on.  Only the strong survive out here. 

If I gave him water and he said, "Thanks.  Now I have the strength to move on," then I would have no complaint.  Then maybe later I'd see that he's moved into an abandoned house somewhere and made a place for himself and is taking care of himself.  I'd feel that I've contributed to the man's success.  

Now I feel like I've wasted valuable water that I might need to survive myself to continue my important mission.  



> I got this game 2 days ago, and I'm liking it so far.
> 
> I'm level 16



Fuck, you play too much.  I've got 30+ hours on my game and haven't reached level 15 yet and I've had the game two weeks.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> I wouldn't if the bastard would help himself.  I gave him water, he doesn't move.  Life is shit for everyone, man.  We're living in post-Apocalyptica, so yeah, life sucks.  Move the fuck on.  Only the strong survive out here.
> 
> If I gave him water and he said, "Thanks.  Now I have the strength to move on," then I would have no complaint.  Then maybe later I'd see that he's moved into an abandoned house somewhere and made a place for himself and is taking care of himself.  I'd feel that I've contributed to the man's success.
> 
> Now I feel like I've wasted valuable water that I might need to survive myself to continue my important mission.



NPCs doing what they're programmed to do in a video game is serious business.

It's not that I think the guy isn't a bastard; it annoyed me when I expected a "Thanks, I can manage on my own, now!" and instead got endless "Hate to ask you this so soon after last time but...give me more water." It's the fact you felt the need to bitch about it and apply your myopic view of socioeconomic status in a video game subforum.

But I digress


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

> NPCs doing what they're programmed to do in a video game is serious business.
> 
> It's not that I think the guy isn't a bastard; it annoyed me when I expected a "Thanks, I can manage on my own, now!" and instead got endless "Hate to ask you this so soon after last time but...give me more water." It's the fact you felt the need to bitch about it and apply your myopic view of socioeconomic status in a video game subforum.



We were sorta on the topic...  It really didn't bother me that much, but I'm not giving him water again, is all. 

I've started arranging my House in Megaton.  I like the random things you find in there once you buy a theme.  I'm thinking about buying another theme just to see it, but I don't know if you can switch between them.  I keep my fridge stocked with purified water and Nuka-Cola Quantum, and the lockers are stuffed with clothes.  By my workbench is all sorts of little gadgets I've picked up and left there for construction purposes.


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

my only house is at 10 penny since i blew up megaton

but honestly i wana go into megaton and scavenge what's left of it after i blew it up

screw raditation ... turn it up to 100/sec if must be, but i still want to go inside blown up megaton to explore and loot it


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Doesnt your Vault have a G.E.C.K.?



Vault 101 was never meant to be opened, so no. You can even go into the Overseer's computer and see that your Vault was not outfitted with a G.E.C.K. ,but I suppose Vault 101 makes up for that by being self-sufficient enough to be locked up forever.

Technically you can skip the entire first part of the main quest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Meaning the moment you step outside of Vault 101 you can walk to Vault 112 and begin the Tranquility Lane quest.

By doing this you skip the quests "Following in his Footsteps", "Galaxy News Radio", and "Scientific Pursuits".

After this you have to complete all the quests until "Rescue from Paradise" which you can skip if you pass a [SPEECH] check.

This means the only quests you really need to complete in order to beat the game are.

"Escape!"
"Tranquility Lane"
"Waters of Life"
"Picking Up the Trail"
"Finding the Garden of Eden"
"American Dream"


----------



## Muk (Nov 14, 2008)

it makes me sad that most of the side quests do not have a speech or black widow/lady killer options

i invested like 90 points into speech and i barely felt it being useful


----------



## Bleach (Nov 14, 2008)

This game is fucking amazing!


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

Muk said:


> it makes me sad that most of the side quests do not have a speech or black widow/lady killer options
> 
> i invested like 90 points into speech and i barely felt it being useful



Yeah, they definitly took a step back in regards to the "Every Skill is Viable" philosophy of Fallout 2 this time around. But that is because Bethesda fails at character creation. The only thing that saved Fallout 3 was that it incorporated more aspects of Fallout 1 and 2 in the character creation than it didn't.

Being able to talk your way out of anything was always fun if you wanted to...not to mention that with a high Speech Skill your dialog options were actually witty, it wasn't this crap where your [SPEECH] option is just a differently phrased version of the affirmative.

-Can you let me in?
-I will shoot you if you don't let me in!
-[SPEECH] It would be good if you let me in.

How the fuck is that supposed to convince anyone?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

martryn said:


> We were sorta on the topic...  It really didn't bother me that much, but I'm not giving him water again, is all.
> 
> I've started arranging my House in Megaton.  I like the random things you find in there once you buy a theme.  I'm thinking about buying another theme just to see it, but I don't know if you can switch between them.  I keep my fridge stocked with purified water and Nuka-Cola Quantum, and the lockers are stuffed with clothes.  By my workbench is all sorts of little gadgets I've picked up and left there for construction purposes.



I have so much money, i've bought everything for the sake of buying everything.

And switched my theme once.  You can just ask Palin to change it.

Make sure you get the Nuka Cola machine.  You can put your Nuka Cola's in there, and it turns them into "Ice Cold Nuka Cola" after a while, which heal twice as much health.

I think I got like 40+ of them right now, they are great.

And if that guy asking for water made you mad, I've found 2 others out there who do the same thing.  It seams to be an epidemic.



Muk said:


> it makes me sad that most of the side quests do not have a speech or black widow/lady killer options
> 
> i invested like 90 points into speech and i barely felt it being useful



I am constantly running into people I have to use speech on, and since I have like an 8 rating I think I've passed all of one.

One quest has a +10 speech reward you can only get from passing a speech challenge, or having the Child at Heart perk.  Which is kinda redundant, but I was still mad I didn't get it.


----------



## drache (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah, they definitly took a step back in regards to the "Every Skill is Viable" philosophy of Fallout 2 this time around. But that is because Bethesda fails at character creation. The only thing that saved Fallout 3 was that it incorporated more aspects of Fallout 1 and 2 in the character creation than it didn't.
> 
> Being able to talk your way out of anything was always fun if you wanted to...not to mention that with a high Speech Skill your dialog options were actually witty, it wasn't this crap where your [SPEECH] option is just a differently phrased version of the affirmative.
> 
> ...


 
I'm sorry but you're kidding right?

Fallout 2 had so many useless skills that it wasn't even funny. At least here most of them are useful, I mean I do take issue with some but FO3 is the best of the 3 for skills so far.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Nov 14, 2008)

Just finished the game after 35 hours of play time at lv 20, good game.

Although I still think that Oblivion was better.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 14, 2008)

The fact that Fallout 2 and Fallout 3 have about the same exact skills just described and distributed differently makes that a really stupid comment.

I'm talking about the effectiveness of the skill. If you couldn't make a Skill in Fallout 2 work for you, then you just fail at life honestly. Fallout 3 on the other hand, I give you a benefit of a doubt, because some situations just never come up. 

It is very hard to be a "Charisma Boy/Girl" in Fallout 3 as opposed to the last 2 games, but it was never easy. This just means it is something Bethesda could have fixed while they were at it.

Van Buren was attempting to fix it, but who knows what they would have done. Bethesda basically did what Van Buren would have done to Fallout 3 minus the changes to how Charisma skills worked.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh, I think I just found a sweet bug.  So, I was breaking into the Temple of the Union.  So I crouch down and unlock it.

Then Charon, my follower, opens fire on my head.

Is this intentional?

And IIRC, Fallout 3 has the same skills as 2, minus a few.

None of them in this one are really useless though.  If you are mad you cant make a pretty much completely speech based character, I don't see the problem.  You can't really make a completely explosives or medical based one either, this is why you take a few to build around.


----------



## Fin (Nov 14, 2008)

The visuals in this game are absolutly amazing.. almost feels your really there with humanity at its demise.  First game in a long time to give me chills. 5/5


----------



## Draffut (Nov 14, 2008)

Ok, is there any way to find the Talon Companies headquarters, I am sick and tired of these guys.

P.S. Just found the Victory Rifle, this thing is nice.


----------



## drache (Nov 14, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> The fact that Fallout 2 and Fallout 3 have about the same exact skills just described and distributed differently makes that a really stupid comment.
> 
> I'm talking about the effectiveness of the skill. If you couldn't make a Skill in Fallout 2 work for you, then you just fail at life honestly. Fallout 3 on the other hand, I give you a benefit of a doubt, because some situations just never come up.
> 
> ...


 

Actually there are at least 3 less skills in FO3 (gambling is gone, sneak and steal got combined and melee/unarmed got combined) so it's really not that stupid.

And do you want me to name all the skills in FO2 that were largely neglected? Science, barter, gambling, exploring, unarmed, repair, mechanic and there's plenty more. Now I've not played with all possible skills but at least in this game all the skills so far seem useful sure some might be more useful but at least you're not wasting skill points.


Look the fact is that playing a social character in an rpg is generally not that easy because there's not alot of attention paid to it. Why? Because for most of us the most stasifying thing is the fighting. That said I've been told the gold standard of such stuff is Vampire the Masquarade



PS Let's leave the personal insults out of this, but even if you can't; I frankly don't give a darn what you think of me or how well I do at life. *It's a game* get over yourself.


----------



## martryn (Nov 14, 2008)

> Make sure you get the Nuka Cola machine. You can put your Nuka Cola's in there, and it turns them into "Ice Cold Nuka Cola" after a while, which heal twice as much health.



Ok, now we're talking.  I was gonna buy that and all the other accessories as well.  I'm angry that I can't figure out how to use my med kit in the house to cure my addictions.  I thought she said you could use it for that purpose.  Maybe my medical skill needs to be higher?  

As far as skills go, I quickly got Lockpick up to 100 because I didn't want to be locked out of anything in the game, and right from the start there was a door that needed a 100 to be picked.  Now I've got my Speech up to 100 as well so I rarely fail those challenges.  Science and Barter and Small Guns are the other three I've been working on now, with the occasional few points into Medicine.  I'm not disappointed in any of my skill choices yet.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

you mean your infirmary?

you see the bed and right next to it is a metal thing with items on it.

you have to use 'activate' on the metal thing not the bed.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

martryn said:


> Ok, now we're talking.  I was gonna buy that and all the other accessories as well.  I'm angry that I can't figure out how to use my med kit in the house to cure my addictions.  I thought she said you could use it for that purpose.  Maybe my medical skill needs to be higher?
> 
> As far as skills go, I quickly got Lockpick up to 100 because I didn't want to be locked out of anything in the game, and right from the start there was a door that needed a 100 to be picked.  Now I've got my Speech up to 100 as well so I rarely fail those challenges.  Science and Barter and Small Guns are the other three I've been working on now, with the occasional few points into Medicine.  I'm not disappointed in any of my skill choices yet.



I havn't been able to figure out the addiction thing ether, which is the only purpose for the medical station.  The lab set can cure your rads, and your bed cures injury and limbs.

Ok, I am quite pissed.  I just spent like 40 minutes climbing to the top of the mountain in the top left corner of the map, just to find I cannot enter Raven Rock.  Man.  I really need that Energy Weapon Bobblehead.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah, I know how to use the infirmary, but I could have sworn the bitch that sold it to me said it could cure my addictions, which is why I bought it.  Why would I need an infirmary if I have a bed I could use for free?


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

it cures radiation not addiction

your chemistry set cures addictions

i wana use the random chemistry sets that are out in the wasteland and set them up to explode or something

damnit i wana blow shit up using chemistry sets 

or build my own robots to attack random people


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

> or build my own robots to attack random people



Fallout 4!  It'll be the fucking future! 

I am so fucking excited about the MMORPG.  I was looking for another one to play, since DDO went to shit, and was gonna just hang back from that scene until KotOR came out, whenever that is, but guess I'll be playing two now.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

fort con ... whatever its name ... the top left fort ... it has lots of still life nukes .... where you find the t51b power armor

i wanted to arm then so i could blow them off

but besheda wouldn't let me 

the wouldn't even let me carry one with me 

or find some sort of transportation for me to carry it 

i want to drop the nuke on the druids


----------



## Fin (Nov 15, 2008)

> i want to drop the nuke on the druids



"We can stop it channeling our power to the forest!  The trees will save us."

NOT UH!

Boom.


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

wish there were transportation vehicles

i mean they've got power armors and the enclave even has helicopters

but the player can't have a fucking car?

bullshit!

i want to have my Ford 350 or what ever the biggest one is and darg along the nukes from the fort and deliver them to each city

set of a timer and then watch them explode from 10 penny tower


----------



## Dreikoo (Nov 15, 2008)

So some strange crap happened to me, after doing my mission in the oasis i got back to the room of the tree-guy and after entering the door that i entered through needed a key to open..so i was basically stuck there with no way out of the damn place...after some searching i finally gave up and started shooting the tree dude out of frustration...well normal guns did nothing but the plasma pistol set him on fire and scared the hell out of me with his screaming...then all those hippies barged in to kill me so the door got unlocked and after killing em i was on my merry way ...btw those tree-clothes those folks wore on a female char are...hmm..."interesting" .


----------



## faithless (Nov 15, 2008)

One of the best games pek


----------



## Muk (Nov 15, 2008)

i started a new game on very hard  oh my god are raider and ants dangerous

fucking mole rats are dangerous

holy shit 

man do i feel powerless without my power armor and plasma rifle

I feel NAKED!!!

And Death Claw at my Local Super Duper Market OMG WTF BBQ!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 15, 2008)

Going toe to toe with a super mutant makes me feel like a man.


----------



## drache (Nov 15, 2008)

I would just like to say, Reily sucks at giving directions.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

I havn't even bothered with Powered Armor.  I got 2 great pieces of regular stuff and am perfectly happy with that.

And yes, Reilly blows at it, did you need some, I can try and help (doing the rescue right?)



> And Death Claw at my Local Super Duper Market OMG WTF BBQ!!!



Is it full health?  When I found one ouside the market it only had a sliver of life, and the guy on the ground had the schematics for the claw.  It was on Very Hard too.

Anyhow, I got Sydney's SMG.  This thing is a beast.  If you can find the ammo, it's almost unstoppable, while using Jet I am able to queue 7 attacks in VATS, each with 4 shots to it.  Almost nothing can take 28 unique SMG blasts to the head.  Once I get that Grim Reaper Perk at 20, it's over.


----------



## Han Solo (Nov 15, 2008)

What do you get out of blowing up Megaton?


----------



## Gig (Nov 15, 2008)

Han Solo said:


> What do you get out of blowing up Megaton?



An apartment in Tenpenny tower


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2008)

..and pretty fireworks


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got to Paradise Falls, and these collars seam like they are strait out of Battle Royale.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 15, 2008)

^ cool xD I wouldn't know, as soon as they said they where slavers I shot each and everyone of them


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^ cool xD I wouldn't know, as soon as they said they where slavers I shot each and everyone of them



Naa, they had me go capture Arkansas (the sniper in the Minefield) and then let me in to the town.  No reason to kill everyone.


----------



## drache (Nov 15, 2008)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> I havn't even bothered with Powered Armor. I got 2 great pieces of regular stuff and am perfectly happy with that.
> 
> And yes, Reilly blows at it, did you need some, I can try and help (doing the rescue right?)
> 
> ...


 

nah I figured it out only took me 2 hours of wandering DC


Upshot is that I've got most of it mapped now and I gained a level just finding the place.

Where'd you get this SMG? I curious.


Oh I like the railway launcher if for no other reason then occassionally as you shoot it lets loose a train whistle :rofl


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

drache said:


> nah I figured it out only took me 2 hours of wandering DC
> 
> 
> Upshot is that I've got most of it mapped now and I gained a level just finding the place.
> ...



The girl you meet during the "stealing Independence" quest has it.  You can either kill her and take it, or you have to show her a holotape of her father, and she gives you the weapon.

The Holotape in in the building Reilly's Rangers were trapped on.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the Railway Rifle as well.  It's fun in VATS to watch the nails fly in slow motion.  

So, I finally got around to checking out the weapon's cache you learn about from Three Dog.  Is it just me, of had I already cleared that out like at level four trying to do the Blood Ties quest?  Not that secret of a place, and I can't remember what awesome weapons I got out of it.


----------



## Fin (Nov 15, 2008)

So Im passing on as an unarmed, educated repairman small gun using merchant scientist.   What a combination.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 15, 2008)

If you're at a high level, does everyone and his mother wear Power Armour?  (ie. is the leveled loot as ridiculous as in vanilla Oblivion when everyone and their pet Kajiit had Daedric equipment?)

Oh, by the way, here's a mod that lets you kill children.  There are graphical glitches at the moment, but they'll be fixed.  It's impressive what's coming without an SDK.


----------



## drache (Nov 15, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> If you're at a high level, does everyone and his mother wear Power Armour? (ie. is the leveled loot as ridiculous as in vanilla Oblivion when everyone and their pet Kajiit had Daedric equipment?)
> 
> Oh, by the way, here's a mod that lets you kill children. There are graphical glitches at the moment, but they'll be fixed. It's impressive what's coming without an SDK.


 

No, I have power Armor I'm level 14 and I still encounter raiders and stuff that aren't wearing power armor.


I do think the that there is something of a scale here but no the raiders don't suddenly start running around with power armor and plasma riffles.


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

I refrain from wearing Power Armor.  I'm wearing the armor Reilly gives you when you complete her quest, and it's working out ok for me.


----------



## drache (Nov 15, 2008)

^

that armor is pretty cool but I'm enjoying the telsa armor because of the +10 energy weapons skill


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a good strategy for tackling half a dozen + (or more) Super Mutants + Brutes + the Leader?


----------



## drache (Nov 15, 2008)

^

um heavy weaponary?

If I was trying it personally, I'd go for stealth and range trying to pick them off one at a time


You could try going in guns blazing but you're more likely to die


----------



## Fang (Nov 15, 2008)

My character doesn't specalize in heavy/big guns like chain guns or shit like that.


----------



## Gig (Nov 15, 2008)

TWF said:


> My character doesn't specalize in heavy/big guns like chain guns or shit like that.



Target the weapons In V.A.T.S so they brake it will weaken there attack by loads and also give you a few seconds to get close enough to enter melee or optimal shotgun range. Once you’re close to them target the mutant on the far edge of the group so that you can use him as cover against the other ones.

You >>>> <<< Super mutant <<<<<<<<< rest of the super mutants 

If you do it right you should not take as much damage since the one you should be attacking should be using a broken gun now and his large body makes excellent cover against the other mutant’s attacks


----------



## martryn (Nov 15, 2008)

My strategy would be to isolate them.  Choose terrain to your liking and see if you can't lay down some mines behind you to lead them through.  Or, if it's tight quarters, try grenades.  Or rockets.  Or a minigun.  

If you can get behind the corner of a building or something you can engage them in melee as they make the corner and take them out one at a time like that, as well.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 15, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> If you're at a high level, does everyone and his mother wear Power Armour?  (ie. is the leveled loot as ridiculous as in vanilla Oblivion when everyone and their pet Kajiit had Daedric equipment?)
> 
> Oh, by the way, here's a mod that lets you kill children.  There are graphical glitches at the moment, but they'll be fixed.  It's impressive what's coming without an SDK.



Mostly it just changed what class of monsters you fight.  At higher levels, you'll ru into more Mirelurk Hunters instead of Mirelurks for instance.

At level 20 right now, and the only people in Power Armor I run into are Enclave and Brotherhood of Steel.  They do get better weapons though.  Every Super Mutant I run into anymore has a Chinese assault rifle, or a sledgehammer.

And they have it even at lower levels.



TWF said:


> Does anyone have a good strategy for tackling half a dozen + (or more) Super Mutants + Brutes + the Leader?



Where is this?  I can't think of more then one place where you have to do this, and you can't narrow it down to 1-2 at a time.  and most of the big fights have them alreayd fighting raiders or Talon or something.

Also, all the bugs in this game are getting pretty infuriating.


----------



## Muk (Nov 16, 2008)

i'd only fight the mob of super mutants in an all out gun blaze if i have henchies with me,

if not i'd go sneak in and kill them 1 at a time with my plasma rifle


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok.. ive heard of the fallout series, but never played 1 or 2.

Is fallout comparable to X-com (for those of you who are old enough to remember this game, if you ever played it) ?

If so, i might buy it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

^not really. 
well I guess 1 & 2 are slightly similiar only rpg instead of tactical turn based-something-something >__>


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 16, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Just found the "family" of cannibals/vampires ;3  Yeah, Arefu is one of the first quests you get, but I avoided the quest for a while for whatever reason.  I'm avoiding almost all discussion and spoilers for this game, so finding this was a grand surprise for me.  I just have to figure out how to turn my character into a cannibal ;o


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 16, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just found the "family" of cannibals/vampires ;3  Yeah, Arefu is one of the first quests you get, but I avoided the quest for a while for whatever reason.  I'm avoiding almost all discussion and spoilers for this game, so finding this was a grand surprise for me.  I just have to figure out how to turn my character into a cannibal ;o




*Spoiler*: __ 



 there's a perk for that. cannibalism I mean


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who is have a constant freezing inside the radar array filled with raiders near Oasis?


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2008)

are you on pc? if so go windowed mode, if not i don't know how to help you XD


----------



## Draffut (Nov 17, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> Ok.. ive heard of the fallout series, but never played 1 or 2.
> 
> Is fallout comparable to X-com (for those of you who are old enough to remember this game, if you ever played it) ?
> 
> If so, i might buy it.



No, Fallout is nothing like X-Com (Which happens to be my #1 game of all time)

Valkyria Chronicles that just came out is somewhat similar in the combat aspect, and definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Stalin (Nov 17, 2008)

So, this game the shit or shit?


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 17, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> So, this game the shit or shit?


Read some of first pages of this thread.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 17, 2008)

TWF said:


> Does anyone have a good strategy for tackling half a dozen + (or more) Super Mutants + Brutes + the Leader?



just get a lucky shot with fat man. That'll do.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> So, this game the shit or shit?


why don't you rent it out and try it out.

no need to buy it.

once rented you don't even have to buy it anymore, well if your pc plays along that is XD

executed fallout3.exe and it starts without disc check


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 17, 2008)

Centuryslayer said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> there's a perk for that. cannibalism I mean


Oh that's... totally lame.  I got all hyped for something special like turning into a werewolf in Morrowind or going vampire in Oblivion was.

Eh, I'll still eat people.


----------



## TDM (Nov 17, 2008)

Argh, I know this is kind of off-topic, but does anybody know how well Fallout 1 (and 2) run on Windows Vista? There are a number of threads about that kind of crap on the internet, but I was kind of looking for a first-hand account (as in, mine). 

Compatibility mode has often been a joke, and I don't know what else could be causing the problem. And it's not the video drivers.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 18, 2008)

Try running as administrator.  (Right click.)  You  wouldn't believe the number of times that retarded action made my programs work.  I am thankful only my laptop has Vista.

If that doesn't work, you'll have to post more about your system.


----------



## TDM (Nov 18, 2008)

Ah, it works. The only beefs I have right now
1. I can't get it to run in windowed mode (searched online, seems like it's not an uncommon problem)
2. I get flickering colored lines everywhere - this is a problem I've gotten in other older games, like StarCraft.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

I am curious..



*Spoiler*: __ 





After I got my suite in the tower. I killed that old dude that was sitting there watching me push the switch. Does he give anything else like quest wise? or was it no big deal that I sniped him from 3 inches away of his head? lol 




Bloodpacks healing for 20 hp now  = amazing, I have a crap load of them.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2008)

> After I got my suite in the tower. I killed that old dude that was sitting there watching me push the switch. Does he give anything else like quest wise? or was it no big deal that I sniped him from 3 inches away of his head? lol



Did you do the Tenpenny Tower stuff with the ghouls?  I didn't do the suite at Tenpenny.  

I got my first sidekick, that chick from the Brotherhood.  Went to get the violin from Vault 92 or 91 or whatever, and she died.  Oh well.  I take some responsibility.  I hit or once, or twice, with my flaming sword thing by accident.  Her face looks like a zombie now.  It was awesome.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

I have the mission for the ghouls, I plan on killing them all. I was thinking of letting them take over, but I do want at least one nice high class place with just humans.

my character is soooo evil lol.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2008)

martryn said:


> Did you do the Tenpenny Tower stuff with the ghouls?  I didn't do the suite at Tenpenny.
> 
> I got my first sidekick, that chick from the Brotherhood.  Went to get the violin from Vault 92 or 91 or whatever, and she died.  Oh well.  I take some responsibility.  I hit or once, or twice, with my flaming sword thing by accident.  Her face looks like a zombie now.  It was awesome.



You can give your followers armor, load her up with some power armor or something.

The one you gotta be worried about dieng is Dogmeat.  that stupid thing likes to charge into Deathclaws.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have the mission for the ghouls, I plan on killing them all. I was thinking of letting them take over, but I do want at least one nice high class place with just humans.
> 
> my character is soooo evil lol.



Nuking Megaton puts you at max evil.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2008)

> You can give your followers armor, load her up with some power armor or something.
> 
> The one you gotta be worried about dieng is Dogmeat. that stupid thing likes to charge into Deathclaws.



She looked like she was wearing Power Armor.  And she had a fucking laser rifle something, even though when I tried to trade with her it said she had an assault rifle.  

Well, if I get another one, I guess I'll try to do it right.  The bitch was annoying, though, and she was only good for serving as a distraction.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 19, 2008)

martryn said:


> She looked like she was wearing Power Armor.  And she had a fucking laser rifle something, even though when I tried to trade with her it said she had an assault rifle.
> 
> Well, if I get another one, I guess I'll try to do it right.  The bitch was annoying, though, and she was only good for serving as a distraction.



Are you good or bad?

If you are good, you get a badass henchmen partway through the main story.

And you can always buy Charon i Underworld for 2k, he's not bad.  He uses a shotgun with so little spread it's like a rifle.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

when the NXE releases ( in like 6 mins EST) I am installing Fallout 3 to my hard drive that's for sure.


----------



## martryn (Nov 19, 2008)

> If you are good, you get a badass henchmen partway through the main story.
> 
> And you can always buy Charon i Underworld for 2k, he's not bad. He uses a shotgun with so little spread it's like a rifle.



Meh, if it happens it happens.  We'll see where my character goes.  If I had the caps I would have taken Charon earlier, but I always end up spending them all on Stimpacks.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> when the NXE releases ( in like 6 mins EST) I am installing Fallout 3 to my hard drive that's for sure.


10 penny does give you another quest.

for that you have to reach the history museum enter the ghoul city of underworld and get teh quest "you've got to shoot them in the head"

afterwards, if you talk to the guys you are suppose to kill, you may get a different quest/items

so yes i would recommend you not kill 10 penny since he's an evil guy and you will get good karma for killing him XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

I killed the old dude long ago sadly. I did the tenpenny quest already as well. all I did was just kill the gouls and get money / exp for it. I did not care so much for the extra item.


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2008)

well apart from the design it's the most powerful power armor you can get


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 19, 2008)

The effect is about gouls will avoid you less. I mean "eh" if that's the case. But I did not want them to go into my sexy hotel!


----------



## Eustass (Nov 19, 2008)

does anyone know how to get that hook that makes you able to climb buildings? my friend told me there is something like that and i WANT IT!!! lol


----------



## drache (Nov 19, 2008)

First I've ever heard of such a thing.

I think your friend punked you


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2008)

Eustass said:


> does anyone know how to get that hook that makes you able to climb buildings? my friend told me there is something like that and i WANT IT!!! lol


not heard of this weapon yet


----------



## martryn (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, I just beat the game.  What the fuck?  I mean what the fuck?  I was totally...  Fuck you Fallout 3!  Bittercup and I were in love!  You robbed me of happiness!


----------



## Draffut (Nov 21, 2008)

drache said:


> First I've ever heard of such a thing.
> 
> I think your friend punked you



What he said ^


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Nov 21, 2008)

Eustass said:


> does anyone know how to get that hook that makes you able to climb buildings? my friend told me there is something like that and i WANT IT!!! lol



Wow, that sounds cool. Also, does anyone know about the Fuuton Gauntlets ? You can use fuuton element and create a technique called Rasengan. It is very useful in unarmed combat. Flame thrower beats it though.


----------



## Slips (Nov 21, 2008)

I acquired Charon about 4 hours ago and apart from the odd run in with deathclaw's I haven't done shit in the game since

I get a few red dots on my compass Charon says

"Over there"

I turn around to see a couple of dead super mutants and Charon dusting off his shotgun.

He can snipe with a shotgun :S

I'm not quite sure what my character is yet I normally go for good karma quest wise but kill people who annoy me (everyone in the Dave camp) and I normally kill caravan traders to nick there gear

My first deathclaw scared the shit out of me it charged me so I was like eat shotgun and the fucker wouldn't die 

so I shot it with the Alien blaster and turned it into ash


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2008)

My character is so evil, I have a big warrent on my head as well lol.

Level 20 as well.

100 - lockpick
100 - sneak
100 - big guns
100 - Science
100 - Repair
98 - Medicine

are my main skills. There is a way to get all your skills to 100 and that will be my next character. 

I love this game it's a-lot of fun.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Nov 21, 2008)

Why is 20 max ffs....


I have Lincoln's Repeater, Alien Blaster, Vengeance, Death Clawgauntlet, as for my rare weapons. My Power Armor, Tesla Armor, Enclave Armor, and stuff like that is in best condition. I'm wearing a regulator Duster and a Pre-war hat as my traveling and little battle gear.

Level 20, Last, Best Hope of Humanity. Chose Tenpenny over Megaton.


This is truly a revolutionary game, though...It needs many more quests.

In my opininon, it's the best game out.


----------



## martryn (Nov 22, 2008)

> I acquired Charon about 4 hours ago and apart from the odd run in with deathclaw's I haven't done shit in the game since
> 
> I get a few red dots on my compass Charon says
> 
> ...



I thought he was the coolest mother fucker around, but then he died.  Three fucking death claws at once.  Three!  He held off two by himself while I killed the third, but then he bit it.  The last two were really hurt, though, so they were easy to mop up. 

My skills are something like
100 Lockpick
100 Speech
100 Repair
100 Small Guns
90 Science
90 Medicine
80 Barter
80 Explosives or whatever

I've got like 30's and 40's for the rest. 



> There is a way to get all your skills to 100 and that will be my next character.



Yeah I heard that if you start with them all at 40 or something...  Something about there being enough books in the game, at two points a piece, and with the extra points from that one perk. 

I've also heard rumors about expansions to the game, and maybe an entirely new map to explore.  My thing is, however, that leveling up was half the fun in it, and I don't see how they can add more levels to the game.  It was fun while it lasted, but now it's over, and it's time to move on to another game for me.  I let my friend have my copy so he can enjoy it for a while.


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 22, 2008)

I like taking on Super Mutants with a knife. You're rifle is nothing compared to my manliness. Ahh the Brock Sampson method.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 22, 2008)

You need two perks to do it , all the books and all skills (point wise) I believe have to be at 60.  Of course doing this is a bitch imo, just time consuming finding all those books.


My plan is to do pretty much all the quests that matter and then killing everyone in the game.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 22, 2008)

I just started a new game yesterday on Very Hard, using en explosives/Energy weapons build.  I fucking hate Mirelurks.

I did run strait to Rivet City and get the unique Plasma Rifle there though, once I start finding some MF Cells, i'll be set.



> My skills are something like
> 100 Lockpick
> 100 Speech
> 100 Repair
> ...



Aww man, I deleted my first character already, my 100's were like:
Small Guns, Medicine, Lockpick, Science, Unarmed, Sneak.  (with my gear givng +some)

a 60 in energy weapons and repair.

Big Guns, Explosives, and Melee Weapons were all under 30.  (basically where they started.)

And my barter and speech were both under 10.



> You need two perks to do it , all the books and all skills (point wise) I believe have to be at 60. Of course doing this is a bitch imo, just time consuming finding all those books.



Lets see.  1300 points needed to max everything.

If you put 10 point into intelligence, you get 20 skill points a level.  thats 380.  If you get the +3 Skill Pints a level skill at level 4, thats 48 more.

13 bobbleheads is 130.
10 in intelligence would sart you with an extra +60.
9 in luck (after items and bobblehead) is +65
10 Perception is anouther +60
Lets say a 1 strength +2
10 in the other 3: +40
and everything starts at 2: +26

So, before any +skill perks (except the +3 a level) and any books we have  811 if my maths is correct.  again, need 1300 total

So, yep.  even if you did it like this, you would still need a whole lot of the books, with the comprehension perk, to get it.

Good luck man.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2008)

is someone trying to max out all the skills?

there is a guide in gamefaqs where all the books are listed.

also you can get 2 skill points per book if you get that one perk

==========
bah i still haven't found the dude you turn the ears in.


----------



## Draffut (Nov 22, 2008)

Muk said:


> is someone trying to max out all the skills?
> 
> there is a guide in gamefaqs where all the books are listed.
> 
> ...





Him?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 22, 2008)

does anyone here have the game for the PC? My buddy just got it and he has been getting this error

 "This application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect"


*EDIT
*
Figured it out.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 25, 2008)

About bloody time they announced the development tools were being released.

So, Alaska and Pittsburgh, huh?  What will they do for the standard "large" mod they release.  Return to Western US?  Fallout: Escape to African Paradise?


----------



## Draffut (Nov 26, 2008)

That Pittsburgh one sounds fun.

What type of stuff will be moddable with that last thing?

Also, I have it on PS3, these things ever planned for that?


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 26, 2008)

I feel your pain, but I doubt it, only think economically sound thing to put on PSN are patches.

Reason they haven't put out the mod tool was because they were either changing it so you couldn't use it to:

1)Have Graphic 3D Sex
2)Kill Kids
3)Have Sex with 3D Kids

That or they were creating paper work with their lawyers so any of those eventualities would be completely blameless on their part.

I have to say this content looks rather solid...I am happy to see that Vault 112's virtual reality simulator won't go to waste. More items can't help as I am pretty chill with the setting, having more items to look foward to is a plus.

And of course mods...miles and miles of mods. Fallout 3 will be around for awhile.

Edit:

One question though...how the hell is player with a "good" character going to play these after the main quest?

Anchorage and Pitts will be fine (I mean everyone has a save right before the final quest amirite?) but what about that last one they mention? It implies a post "Take It Back!" scenario.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2008)

Nah, they likely had a deadline and couldn't clear up the tools to make them reasonable "user friendly" or not just plain crash if not run on a specific system configuration.  Developer tools are often spotty and bug ridden.  (Usually no incentive to polish.)

There's already a mod out letting you kill kids.  With the ability to alter and add scripts and other things, there's absolutely no way they can limit what's added in a mod.  Short of legal blitzkriegs of epic proportions.

Long live moral depravity through modding!


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 27, 2008)

Link removed

Wateland party = teh shit.


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 27, 2008)

Bought this game a few days ago and dam is it awesome, I love it so far hell I loved oblivion so the system isnt new to me.


----------



## handofjustice (Nov 27, 2008)

Was just wondering (No spoilers please) but does anyone know if its possible to get the dog? A yes or no will suffice I dont want to hear how, just want to know if its possible.


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

Yeah, but he can die and he is easily killable...so keep him safe.


----------



## Slips (Nov 27, 2008)

Charon with T-51b Power Armor 

and now I dont have to do anything in the game other than walk to the quest places 

Go in Hostile building Charon goes off for a wander , I hear a few dozen shotty blasts and enter a room full of a crap load of dead super mutants


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 27, 2008)

Charon is the best follower by a wide margin mainly because...

1) Infinite Shotgun Rounds
2) Self-Heals
3) Fairly independent (for a stealthy character he is good at taking a lot of attention)

He also doesn't damage anything he wears, so the T-51b is great to put on him the moment you get it.

My only problem is that I took him to Vault 87, so after the quest was over I can't find him (I sorta didn't care at the time because Fawkes was so freaking cool at first). I went back to the Vault and he isn't there, and I went back to Underworld and he isn't there.

Fawkes is cool but he is very dumb, and he wastes ammo like nothing else, and he won't wear anything. Not a damn thing...I wish there was like Mutant Armor or something at least, but he does have a high survival rate, but he still get's chewed up if there is another heavy gun in the fight.

I traded him for SPC (Cross) and she was ok, but then she got killed during a Deathclaw ambush...and then she got killed in a Talon Company Ambush (I shit you not)...and then she left me because I'm starting to act like a dick and my Karma rating is suffering.

I'm thinking about just using the console to bring him back...


Edit: I read things that say Fawkes has infinite ammo...my ass he does cuz he'll take out that Super Sledge if there are no energy pack in his equipment...and I've tried to tell him just to shoot.


----------



## Slips (Nov 28, 2008)

All followers have infinite ammo for there default weapon. Any weapon you supple them with then you need to keep them topped up.

I only sampled with Fawkes for a while I found the game far too easy with Charon and Fawkes but she never once ran out of ammo


----------



## Gig (Nov 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> I only sampled with Fawkes for a while I found the game far too easy with Charon and F*awkes but she never once ran out of ammo*



Fawkes is a she ?:S


----------



## NeoDMC (Nov 28, 2008)

Hmm...so I guess I can take Vengeance back then.


----------



## Slips (Nov 29, 2008)

Gig said:


> Fawkes is a she ?:S



In the room across from fawkes there is a terminal that states Subject D624 (Fawkes) was female before the experimentation


----------



## Gig (Nov 30, 2008)

Slips said:


> In the room across from fawkes there is a terminal that states Subject D624 (Fawkes) was female before the experimentation


But a different terminalthink it's in the medical lab states that subject D624 died and Fawkes him/her self states that s/he was not the original inhabitant of the cell


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2008)

I can't wait for G.E.C.K. to be release.  I want my hot Super Mutant sex mod.


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2008)

lol sex mod XD

can't wait for the naked mod to come out XD


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2008)

^ There already is one... Sort of.  You need the appropriate armour to show the goods, but it's there.  The ugly t-shirts (god, what terrible censorship; bloody puritan assholes fills American society) can only be successfully removed with GECK though.

Mesh changes are buggy till then.  Like the Killable Children mod.

Mr. Cellophane needs to come out of retirement though.


----------



## MueTai (Dec 6, 2008)

So I'm putting together my Christmas list and I wanna know if I should put this game on it.  I don't have a 360 but I got a pretty nice Vaio PC.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 7, 2008)

I would, one of the best games this year along with Left 4 Dead and a few others.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 7, 2008)

This is my "Game of the Year" hands down. The level of immersion and just the amount you can do and explore. The fact that it is about to get DLC also makes it very worth it, as well as the amounts of mods this baby will get over the months.

It is one of the few games that are actually worth the price because of the amount of content you will get after purchasing. And while some fans of the previous Fallout games will be disappointed, I look at it this way. It is a good game on it's own, it is better than Oblivion and any other Fallout game that isn't part of the main series (tactics, Steel Legion). If you didn't know that the game was gonna be different, then crawl out of the cave you live in because the videos we've seen for months and the fact that this is Bethesda, should have hinted at it being different.

Anyways...so I'm trying a Small Guns type character (as in a character thats only martial skill is small guns, leaving room for non-lethal stuff), and I remember Super-Mart being filled with retards with a lot of weapons so I go there first.

And it makes an awesome HQ! There's a bed, you have a Protectron patrolling (the inside) keeping your shit in check, and everything you put in containers stays where it is supposed to be.

Only thing missing is a "Welcome" mat in the front and I could probably run a hotel for those thirsty bastards always asking for water outside the towns.

They should really add a feature where you can choose a patch of land to start a community up...like (cough) Fable 2 promised. It'll be like the end of Fallout 1 but instead of time-skipping to Fallout 2 you can actually watch your community grow and prosper.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 7, 2008)

just got it yesterday. I think I am doing it wrong tho. I killed everyone in Megaton except for Moira and Moriarty, killed Three Dog at GNR, found a Fatman and used it on the game's first Super Mutant Behemoth, killed the brotherhood of steel guys on the first level of the GNR building and took their flamers, killed virtually everyone on the giant ship town (where you find docctor Li or something), among other things. I think I might be a good guy . Then I killed the guy looking for water outside of the giant ship town.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 7, 2008)

^ You're so ruthless....


















Like me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 7, 2008)

for the most part, I killed EVERYONE I met. When the radroach infestation/your dad leaving occurred, I saved Butch's mom, then killed her,took her vodka, then killed him. I killed EVERYONE there till I got to Amata who couldn't be killed.


----------



## Kameil (Dec 7, 2008)

I killed Butch before saving his mom.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 7, 2008)

I was more evil . I promised to save his mom, then killed her, then killed him, THEN killed the overseer. Then when to megaton, went to the children of atom, and killed everyone in their building. Then I waited for the CoA leader to go into the house and killed him too. BTW, I want to blow up the town, where do I find the fusion pulse thingy?


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 8, 2008)

In Moriarty's.  If you kill Burke, the quest can't be completed with the destruction of Megaton.  (ie. you can only defuse the nuke by talking to Simms... or... perhaps do it without a prompt.)



NeoDMC said:


> And it makes an awesome HQ! There's a bed, you have a Protectron patrolling (the inside) keeping your shit in check, and everything you put in containers stays where it is supposed to be.


You sure about that?  That particular cell might reset after a while.  A week or so, in game.

Can be changed when G.E.C.K. is released, if it is.


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 8, 2008)

who is burke and where is he ( saw him on megaton destruction vids on youtube).


----------



## Slips (Dec 8, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> who is burke and where is he ( saw him on megaton destruction vids on youtube).



Guy in a suit in the bar (Megaton)

top right hand side sat in a chair


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2008)

So I cleared out the Jefferson Memorial and grabbed holotapes and I have no idea where to go next. All I heard was something about the brotherhood of steel.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 8, 2008)

^ you heard it right.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 9, 2008)

Good, because I didn't want to go back in there and dig around that graveyard.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 9, 2008)

Can't play this game 30min without a crash to desktop, random FPS drops (to 15FPS) or freezing my system. :/

Gotten as far as blowing up the town and getting that suite.

But now I keep trying to go to the Supermarket and it crashes to desktop every time I'm near.


----------



## Slips (Dec 9, 2008)

Just passed the 50 hour mark had enough of always having no cash.

So I got bored and dumped all my gear in my house and just took my trusty lincons repeater and me and Charon fast travelled everywhere Raiders spawned and decimated them , then I nicked all there armour and guns and buggered off around all the towns (rivit , Megaton , underworld) and start to flog everything.

Within an hour I had about 20k bottlecaps 

Now I have 

90 stimpacks
1000+ shotgun shells
500+ other various ammo 
70+ of the other drugs
70 mini nukes

I'm just about to tell Charon to take a break and go back for Fawkes and I'm going to cause some havoc at Paradise falls


----------



## konflikti (Dec 9, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Can't play this game 30min without a crash to desktop, random FPS drops (to 15FPS) or freezing my system. :/
> 
> Gotten as far as blowing up the town and getting that suite.
> 
> But now I keep trying to go to the Supermarket and it crashes to desktop every time I'm near.



Try turning HDR and AA off. Made playing possible for me.


----------



## Slips (Dec 9, 2008)

:rofl Just blow myself in two

Was fighting some super mutants on my way to PF and went into VATS and shot a couple of frags it bounced off something and landed right at my feet


----------



## Slips (Dec 11, 2008)

赤イヌ大将 said:


> WARNING: END OF GAME SPOILERS IN SPOILER TAGS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I cannot get Fawkes to come with me because my karma is too bad ( killed mostly everyone in Megaton, then talked to Burke and blew it up), so I tried to kill him..... turns out his HP or damage resistance ( not sure which) is INSANELY high. I shot a mini nuke at him and he didn't die. I think he is stronger than a super mutant behemoth. He killed me with his gatling laser many times tho.



Fawkes is pretty much on permanent god mode he soloed 3 deathclaws while I just sat back enjoying the view

If you need to become good quickly just grab a shit load of pure water from somewhere and give it to the begger outside Rivit city


----------



## Dylan (Dec 11, 2008)

Watch the Fallout 3 stuff on Justin.tv

Its wicked!


----------



## Shoddragon (Dec 11, 2008)

Slips said:


> Fawkes is pretty much on permanent god mode he soloed 3 deathclaws while I just sat back enjoying the view
> 
> If you need to become good quickly just grab a shit load of pure water from somewhere and give it to the begger outside Rivit city



woooops.... I killed him when I first met him


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, well, well.  It's finally released.  For those who want to fool around, go here.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 13, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Well, well, well.  It's finally released.  For those who want to fool around, go here.



I must say that naming the editor G.E.C.K is such a smartass move


----------



## Caedus (Dec 13, 2008)

Whats so special about Fall Out 3..I played it and doesnt interest me at all..Combat sucks, the game is very Oblivion-ish..which means its sucks in a sense


----------



## Draffut (Dec 13, 2008)

Caedus said:


> Whats so special about Fall Out 3..I played it and doesnt interest me at all..Combat sucks, the game is very Oblivion-ish..which means its sucks in a sense



... don't know what you are looking for, it is made by the same peopleas oblivion, and has been known to be very much the same game.

If you don't like that type of game, you won't like Fallout 3.

The only think I didn;t like about Oblivion was the fucking stupid leveling system (which made me never come close to finishing it), which this game fixed.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 14, 2008)

Caedus said:


> Whats so special about Fall Out 3..I played it and doesnt interest me at all..Combat sucks, the game is very Oblivion-ish..which means its sucks in a sense



Then go play Fable 2 you heathen, spare us your foul breathe and the screeches of your foreign tongue 

I've been playing around with the Geck and like always I am trying to do something that is completely beyond my abilities. Remake the setting of Fallout 1...


----------



## Shrimp (Dec 14, 2008)

GAME OF THE YEAR.PERIOD.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 14, 2008)

I should probaly ignore old school fans of the fallout series who bitch about 3 since I never played the first two. right?


----------



## Akuma (Dec 14, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I should probaly ignore old school fans of the fallout series who bitch about 3 since I never played the first two. right?



Yes, the first two are both great games, but the third is much different but still a great experience all in all. Also if you liked oblivion you will like this game :/


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 14, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I should probaly ignore old school fans of the fallout series who bitch about 3 since I never played the first two. right?



I'm an old school fan of Fallout and i fucking *Love* fallout 3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2008)

Fallout 3 just changes the gameplay . The story / atmosphere and overall quality is still the same. 


I really enjoy this game.. Plus I am the most wanted person in this game atm


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 14, 2008)

The only atmosphere difference I found was how dirty the people in the DC area lived.  I guess Washington would be hit harder than the west coast of the US that was seen in FO1&2.  Still, if Bethesda makes another game, or an add-on, there should be something similar to NCR, Vault City, New Reno, or San Fran.  It's possible to band together, clean the floors and walls, and make a new country/city state.


----------



## NeoDMC (Dec 20, 2008)

I think Bethesda are trying to build up the East Coast into something different from the West Coast in Fallout 1&2, and the Midwest the Tactics games used.

They already are planning to expand the territory with Pittsburg, and we already have a questline hinting at an area known as the Commonwealth that is north of the Capital Wastelands. Imagine what the South looks like now?

I bet Alligators got mutated into something a lot worse that Yao Guai 

Also after encountering a bunch of Chinese Ghouls in the game, and remembering the Chinese town in Fallout 2, I wonder who large a scope the Chinese Invasion was at that point. There are so many Chinese weapons and clothes around.


----------



## batanga (Dec 20, 2008)

Just finished the campaign, I really loved this game.

Liberty Prime is awesome 


Can't wait to play the Alaska DLC, when it comes to PC.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Dec 20, 2008)

batanga said:


> Just finished the campaign, I really loved this game.
> 
> Liberty Prime is awesome
> 
> ...



whats alaska dlc ?


----------



## batanga (Dec 20, 2008)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> whats alaska dlc ?



here


----------



## Kumoriken (Dec 20, 2008)

Bethesda games are always one of the only things that make me hate myself for being a ConsoleFag.
Oblivion saw some amazing and awesome mods after the Official Mod Tool was released. I can't wait to see what people do with the G.E.C.K..

So wish I could use Fallout/Oblivion mods on my 360. Har.


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 24, 2008)

Lovely game, beat the story but still not done exploring. Anyone get the A-31 Rifle? That thing is so overpowered lol


----------



## Stalin (Dec 24, 2008)

Christamn Morning, I know I'm getting this.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2008)

i haven't touch this game in a while, might be time to play this again


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 26, 2008)

I need help. I'm thinking about buying this with some of my christmas money, is it worth it?


----------



## Stalin (Dec 26, 2008)

Smae thing with me.


----------



## TDM (Dec 26, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I need help. I'm thinking about buying this with some of my christmas money, is it worth it?





The Cheat said:


> Smae thing with me.


Depends on the platform, I guess. I'd always go for a PC shooter over a Console one (price difference too).

It's probably better to just borrow the actual game from a friend and try it out for a bit - it's what I did, and I decided not to buy the game.

I _am _still playing it though >_>


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 26, 2008)

Get it for the *G.E.C.K.* ​


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 26, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> Also after encountering a bunch of Chinese Ghouls in the game, and remembering the Chinese town in Fallout 2, I wonder who large a scope the Chinese Invasion was at that point. There are so many Chinese weapons and clothes around.


According to die-hard fans at No-Mutatns-Allowed, there was only a small amount of chinese special op infiltrating east coast, not a full force invasion. Not to mention, they were no match for American forces equipped with T-51 power armor...

Anyway, the chinese were going to get owned either way,

Two words: Liberty Prime


----------



## Stalin (Dec 27, 2008)

I heard some people can be whiny in the no-mutants-allowed froum. From I heard, there was people there making topics about how falloout3 sucks before te game was even released.


----------



## ExoSkel (Dec 27, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> I heard some people can be whiny in the no-mutants-allowed froum. From I heard, there was people there making topics about how falloout3 sucks before te game was even released.


There were also plenty of people outside of NMA who bitched about Fallout 3 months before the game's release.


----------



## Muk (Dec 27, 2008)

i wana know how badly new york city was hit


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 27, 2008)

I rented this last night and returned it today. This game sucked so much ass.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 27, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I rented this last night and returned it today. This game sucked so much ass.



What?  I rented this game today and the only reason I put it down is to go to work.  The dialogues are hilarious, "throw the tea in your grandma's face." lol.  So far I like it more than mass effect and fable, haven't played oblivion.

Different strokes for different folks I guess.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Did any of you guys found the firelance blaster yet? It owns


----------



## Chemistry (Dec 27, 2008)

K413P said:


> Did any of you guys found the firelance blaster yet? It owns



Yea, I found it. I saw random encounter happen, and I was like, "OH FUCK I GOTTA LOOK FOR IT."


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Chemistry said:


> Yea, I found it. I saw random encounter happen, and I was like, "OH FUCK I GOTTA LOOK FOR IT."



I wonder if the Pyromaniac perk will work for it


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 27, 2008)

SmackyTheFrog said:


> What?  I rented this game today and the only reason I put it down is to go to work.  The dialogues are hilarious, "throw the tea in your grandma's face." lol.  So far I like it more than mass effect and fable, haven't played oblivion.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks I guess.


It was fun until you leave the vault. Then it gets really boring, really fast imo.


----------



## Slips (Dec 27, 2008)

I had some wierd random event earlier today

Its been at least 11 hours since I was last in megaton i used underworld and Rivit for trading and never held on to anything long enough to store at my house

Anyway I got the message moria's quest cant be done as she had died which confused me so I fast travelled to megatone to find a half the town killed.

Moria
Lucas
Billy
The merc
and the church guy :S

Someone got pissed off



Kenshin said:


> It was fun until you leave the vault. Then it gets really boring, really fast imo.



Hell no the vault is piss poor

Its the biggest annoyance for me when starting a new that I have to go through that crap hour at the beginning of the game until I can get outside and start the mayhem


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 27, 2008)

Slips said:


> I had some wierd random event earlier today
> 
> Its been at least 11 hours since I was last in megaton i used underworld and Rivit for trading and never held on to anything long enough to store at my house
> 
> ...



That's why you make a file right before you leave


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 27, 2008)

You can resurrect people with the console.  Of course, you can't if you play on a console.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Dec 28, 2008)

So far I have the Alien Blaster, Lincoln's Repeater,  Death Claw Gauntlet, Vengeance, 2 100% Maxed out Condition Assault Rifles, Maxed Chineese Assault Rifle, 2 Power Suits(100%), 2 Outcast Power suits(100%), 2 Enclave Powers suits(100%), 1 Tesla Suit(100%)...Plenty more.

Xbox360.




This game got boring after 5 Weeks.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2008)

Never mind what I said earlier. Blockbuster dudes wouldn't let me exchange it so I took another shot at it. *I somehow managed to make my dificulty Very Hard*, I but it to Normal now and it's a lot better. I kept thinking "WTF! This is too hard!" Now I can see what all the buzz is about this game now that I've actually made some progress, but still it's somewhat over-rated, but it isn't as bad as I thought.

The guys who worked at Blockbuster thought I was crazy for bringing Fallout back, lol. One guy was like "How dare you! This game is amaah-ZING." 

He might have been gay.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2008)

It really depends on personal experience, for some ,it meets expectations, for others its somewhat overrated.


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

K413P said:


> That's why you make a file right before you leave



wooo never thought of that one you earnt yourself some rep

I forgot you could change your character just before leaving the only annoyance is leaving the bobblehead but you always can go back for it



Kenshin said:


> Never mind what I said earlier. Blockbuster dudes wouldn't let me exchange it so I took another shot at it. *I somehow managed to make my dificulty Very Hard*, I but it to Normal now and it's a lot better. I kept thinking "WTF! This is too hard!" Now I can see what all the buzz is about this game now that I've actually made some progress, but still it's somewhat over-rated, but it isn't as bad as I thought.
> 
> The guys who worked at Blockbuster thought I was crazy for bringing Fallout back, lol. One guy was like "How dare you! This game is amaah-ZING."
> 
> He might have been gay.



Ahh the difficulty 

its best to adjust it through out the game. At the beginning you want it on normal and as you progress through the levels you knock it up to very hard to keep things interesting

I remember starting on very hard and meeting a deathclaw thats was a painful memory

Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang Bang why wont it fucking die Bang Bang Bang. Headshot headshot FFS die *pause*

change difficulty to very easy

Bang Bang Bang deathclaw is dead hur hur hur


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> wooo never thought of that one you earnt yourself some rep
> 
> I forgot you could change your character just before leaving the only annoyance is leaving the bobblehead but you always can go back for it
> 
> ...



lol what? cheater! stay on very hard, else there is no challenge to playing the game 

and best part is when you run out of ammo in the middle of a battle at early levels

always keep a chinese longsword/officer sword with you  it might save your life


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

Muk said:


> lol what? cheater! stay on very hard, else there is no challenge to playing the game
> 
> and best part is when you run out of ammo in the middle of a battle at early levels
> 
> always keep a chinese longsword/officer sword with you  it might save your life



I play on very hard but running into a deathclaw at level 2 with a hunting rifle a pistol and a shotty all with about 30 ammo each was harsh


This im my third playthough and I never have any problem with ammo I have

The terrible shotgun + 1100 ammo
Chinese assault rifle +3000 ammo
Lincons repeater - 400 ammo
Ole painless - 1000+ ammo
sniper - 400 ammo

Those are the weapons I lug around with me as your set for every situation

shotty for close ups
rifles for medium fighting
Sniper for range 
assault rifle for ripping up multiple enemies  

If I off to deathclaw land or going to fight a SMB I'll lug around the Mirv or vengence too

at later levels even at very hard ammo to no problem I have 20k caps and about 400 stimpacks 

Just use your follower to lug around anything you collect. I give Charon weapons with no ammo so he cant use them and bye the time I get to rivit I have 6k of shit to sell


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 28, 2008)

everyone I talk to, who has played the game says the game is epic/awesome. I haven't procure the game myself, but I will be doing that in the near future. just too busy at the moment.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> I play on very hard but running into a deathclaw at level 2 with a hunting rifle a pistol and a shotty all with about 30 ammo each was harsh
> 
> 
> This im my third playthough and I never have any problem with ammo I have
> ...


i have trouble finding merchant with enough caps to sell all the junk i find

ammo in later games is never an issue, just while you are still level 1-5 or so

can you actually make your own ammo?


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

Muk said:


> i have trouble finding merchant with enough caps to sell all the junk i find
> 
> ammo in later games is never an issue, just while you are still level 1-5 or so



Tis easy selling

I use the market in Rivit
Underworld
Tenpenny tower

Also upgrade all the trade caravans which gives them better gear and more caps and then trade with them you can always find them outside the major towns just wait a few hours.

If they all run out of caps then I just hit the wait key for 3 days which respawns all there caps and you can start over

After waiting for 3 days all the raiders and such respawn too so you can kill them again for there gear

Do this for a few hours and you can make 20k caps with ease


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

ahh good to know the mechanics behind it


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2008)

I do fucking miracles with a hunting rifle, due to small weapons mastery. Head-shot almost every time I fire with a critical bonus and what have you.

That said, is it true if your character has evil karma you can't get the dog to be your companion?


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> I do fucking miracles with a hunting rifle, due to small weapons mastery. Head-shot almost every time I fire with a critical bonus and what have you.
> 
> That said, is it true if your character has evil karma you can't get the dog to be your companion?


the dog follows you around where ever you go

no matter your karma


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2008)

Someone told me you have to have good karma to get the dog.


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> Someone told me you have to have good karma to get the dog.



Useless meat and charon will follow you whatever

Fawkes / Cross - good karma
Jericho / clover - evil
Butch / RL - Neutral



TWF said:


> I do fucking miracles with a hunting rifle, due to small weapons mastery. Head-shot almost every time I fire with a critical bonus and what have you.



Hunting rifle becomes unneeded when you get Lincons repeater


----------



## Stalin (Dec 28, 2008)

Which of the three paths is the most rewarding and fun?


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

The Cheat said:


> Which of the three paths is the most rewarding and fun?



Each has there rewards but evil is fun

I generally kill everyone that isn't in a city although if your evil you dont get to use godmode


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm so looking forward to the 3 dlc's


----------



## Fang (Dec 28, 2008)

I kill everything and everyone I come across unless they're important to a quest or mission. Or if they sell certain items or weapons or supplies that I'll need that others can't replicate.

Otherwise, just like a Tenpenny Tower, I killed everyone. The guards, the civilians, the owner and his lackey henchmen and plundered the fuck out of it. But that was more due to stress from not being able to get into the last room to get rid of the final Ghouls.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

Slips said:


> Useless meat and charon will follow you whatever
> 
> Fawkes / Cross - good karma
> Jericho / clover - evil
> ...


hunting rifles are still good for repairing the lincon however 

dogmeat you can get with any sort of karma unless you kill him right away.

he's kinda useless though, i mean he fucking dies rather easily against giant scorpions

so its better to send him to one of your homes and have him stay there

also companions ruin the whole 'stealth' thing if you like going around sneaking XD


----------



## Slips (Dec 28, 2008)

TWF said:


> I kill everything and everyone I come across unless they're important to a quest or mission. Or if they sell certain items or weapons or supplies that I'll need that others can't replicate.
> 
> Otherwise, just like a Tenpenny Tower, I killed everyone. The guards, the civilians, the owner and his lackey henchmen and plundered the fuck out of it. But that was more due to stress from not being able to get into the last room to get rid of the final Ghouls.



Tame I let the gouls in nicked all there stuff then killed Roy for calling me a bastard


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2008)

I listened to you guys and bought the game, I love it!:WOW

But I'm a noob.


----------



## Muk (Dec 28, 2008)

Yondaime said:


> I listened to you guys and bought the game, I love it!:WOW
> 
> But I'm a noob.


glad you like it 

play it on very hard, do it! do it naoooo!!!


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm starting to like this game more and more lol.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 28, 2008)

Stricly buisness in paradise falls the best quest in the game.

Just throwing it out there.

And unarmed is the best skill. Paralyzing punch FTW


----------



## Yondaime (Dec 28, 2008)

Muk said:


> glad you like it
> 
> play it on very hard, do it! do it naoooo!!!


 I can't do it!


----------



## Diamond (Dec 29, 2008)

I have this game for quite a long time now on my PS3, and i'm not rushing it,
but running into a deathclaw on lvl 2 happenend to me aswell.

I was like , cool creature. 

after 2 seconds i't wasn't that cool anymore.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

Whispering Sand said:


> I have this game for quite a long time now on my PS3, and i'm not rushing it,
> but running into a deathclaw on lvl 2 happenend to me aswell.
> 
> I was like , cool creature.
> ...


death claw at level 2, you run or you have mines and grenades and everything else that blows shit up

and you go, muhahaha i showed you deathclaw 


only to find out that there was a second deathclaws hiding inside your pants!

and it eats you 

*muhahahaha


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2008)

Dude, I keep finding myself being over-cumbered. I have so much stuff but I want to keep them all


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

you need a henchies/companion for that kind of stuff

else you will always find yourself encumbered


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> Dude, I keep finding myself being over-cumbered. I have so much stuff but I want to keep them all



Get the strong back perk.


----------



## Slips (Dec 29, 2008)

K413P said:


> Get the strong back perk.



Bingo 

I never get over-emcumbered I can hold 310 pounds or something. Charon can hold around 200 pounds 

I hardly ever get near my limit as 70% of the guns I pick up get used to repair other weapons to 90% condition as you get great prices for them.

I'm selling laser rifles from the enclave soliders at around 400 caps each. Also jesus christ if I go on a super mutant spree I end up with around 20 hunting rifles


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

Slips said:


> Bingo
> 
> I never get over-emcumbered I can hold 310 pounds or something. Charon can hold around 200 pounds
> 
> ...



damn you can hold 310? I can only hold 270 with the perk lol

Oh and I ussually give my energy weapons and scrap metal to the brotherhood of steel outcast. They give you sum good stuff.


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

K413P said:


> damn you can hold 310? I can only hold 270 with the perk lol
> 
> Oh and I ussually give my energy weapons and scrap metal to the brotherhood of steel outcast. They give you sum good stuff.


caps for me XD i prefer just picking up the stuff and repairing them to max before either using it on my main weapon or selling them for caps


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 29, 2008)

You guys have this down huh. I haven't repaired, sold or created anything yet.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Dec 29, 2008)

Which merchant/trader has the highest repair skill beside the PC?


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 29, 2008)

Host Samurai said:


> Which merchant/trader has the highest repair skill beside the PC?



Moria in megaton. And it can be higher if you crush her dreams of making the survival guide book.


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 30, 2008)

I beat the game. Now what? I'm glad I rented it, it wasn't as "epic" as I thought it would be.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I beat the game. Now what? I'm glad I rented it, it wasn't as "epic" as I thought it would be.



Wow that fast?  Did you try out the different outcomes of each scenarios?  I've put around 20 hours on this game already and I've just finished moriarity's quest where I talk to silver.  I also did two side missions, but I saw how each outcome could be played out, and I'm exploring all the different locations.


----------



## Muk (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I beat the game. Now what? I'm glad I rented it, it wasn't as "epic" as I thought it would be.


you say now what?

start a new character and this time around try and go exploring a little bit

a lot of side quests are out in the world and a lot of things to be explored


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 30, 2008)

I did see the different endings, but I really don't care for getting the other trophies. I have about 70% of them now, and it suffices.

Also, anyone else try to kill Fawkes? I tried to when he was outside the Enclave base cause I wanted his Laser minigun, but he just wouldn't die. A few missiles took out less than 10% of his health. I tried about 5 times before I gave up.


----------



## Quiet Storm (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I did see the different endings, but I really don't care for getting the other trophies. I have about 70% of them now, and it suffices.
> 
> Also, anyone else try to kill Fawkes? I tried to when he was outside the Enclave base cause I wanted his Laser minigun, but he just wouldn't die. A few missiles took out less than 10% of his health. I tried about 5 times before I gave up.



Why kill him? hes in my party along with star cross palidin


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 30, 2008)

Just got the game a few days before christmas and i'm liking this alot.

but....

I ran into that Deathclaw thing by the chappel, scared the shit out of me when I turned around and the fucker was a few feet away about to knock then hell out of me :\ . 

In the end it was nothing a couple combat shotgun and magnum rounds couldnt handle


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2008)

Kenshin said:


> I did see the different endings, but I really don't care for getting the other trophies. I have about 70% of them now, and it suffices.
> 
> Also, anyone else try to kill Fawkes? I tried to when he was outside the Enclave base cause I wanted his Laser minigun, but he just wouldn't die. A few missiles took out less than 10% of his health. I tried about 5 times before I gave up.



I managed to kill him once. hellova hard. he's practically invincible and seem to have unlimited ammo. of course I only killed him to see if I could, I reloaded the game aferwards xD


----------



## Slips (Dec 30, 2008)

Psysalis said:


> Just got the game a few days before christmas and i'm liking this alot.
> 
> but....
> 
> ...



Your playing on easy on very hard 2 deathclaws can rape you if your not prepared


----------



## Big Boss (Dec 31, 2008)

K413P said:


> Why kill him? hes in my party along with star cross palidin


Just to see if you could. I could never get someone to join because my karma was so bad lol.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 31, 2008)

Slips said:


> Your playing on easy on very hard 2 deathclaws can rape you if your not prepared



Im on normal actually, I just ran around and shot at the damn thing. Also I had more than enough ammo


----------



## handofjustice (Dec 31, 2008)

I completed this game about 3 weeks ago and was dissapointed with the ending, I felt like it offered nothing back. Great game but towards the end the story lagged, and the main quest is to darn short.


----------



## Muk (Dec 31, 2008)

handofjustice said:


> I completed this game about 3 weeks ago and was dissapointed with the ending, I felt like it offered nothing back. Great game but towards the end the story lagged, and the main quest is to darn short.


main quest isn't suppose to be long

it never was in fallout 3

the freedom to do 'almost' anything and explore the freaking world is the whole point of fallout.

you can go on exploring and give a damn about your fathers where about for the whole game and be lvl 20 already and it wouldn't matter much to you or the game.

and that's the point of it anyways 

happy new year to all of you


----------



## Slips (Dec 31, 2008)

handofjustice said:


> I completed this game about 3 weeks ago and was dissapointed with the ending, I felt like it offered nothing back. Great game but towards the end the story lagged, and the main quest is to darn short.



Welcome to western rpg's

I could do Oblivions main quest in about 5 hours max yet my gamefile is still over 100 hours


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 1, 2009)

Slips said:


> *Welcome to western rpg's*
> 
> I could do Oblivions main quest in about 5 hours max yet my gamefile is still over 100 hours



Sadly that seems to be the case these days with next gen consoles, visual splendour over a great story and a long running time.


----------



## handofjustice (Jan 1, 2009)

Muk said:


> main quest isn't suppose to be long
> 
> it never was in fallout 3
> 
> ...



It got extremly repetitive if that was the basis for the game then surely they should have turnt things up a bit more and given the NPC greater interaction with you and your party.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 1, 2009)

handofjustice said:


> Sadly that seems to be the case these days with next gen consoles, visual splendour over a great story and a long running time.



You obvisously haven't played that next gen games, there are plenty of next gen game that were acclaimed for thier story.


----------



## roujinziro (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm about 60 hours into my Fallout 3 playthrough. While I do agree with some posts that it can feel a little repetitive (partially due to the bleak and depressing looking environment), this is easily one of the best games of the year.


----------



## Kamina (Jan 1, 2009)

This game flat out sucks, it's so hard to find the right guns and ammo waste of money imo.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 1, 2009)

Depends on what you looking for, i sometimes feel the game gets boring after a while but then you should stop playing it, and just go back to it when you feel like it, it's a really good game.


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2009)

Kamina said:


> This game flat out sucks, it's so hard to find the right guns and ammo waste of money imo.



That's because its a survival action/adventure game. It's not going to just dump everything conviently for you. Easyiest way to get ammo and guns, such as if your specalizing in small arms (hunting/assualt rifles, smgs, pistols, ect...), is to simply scavenge around. Try to find Raiders and kill them for they're gear, ammo and equipment.

You do this enough times, you make a lot of money, you gain a great amount of expierence and you accquire more ammo and weapons than you'll possibly ever need.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Jan 1, 2009)

That's what I did, I pick up almost everything and whenever it's full up, I fly back to megaton and sell it all. That's why I'm only half way through the story quests and the side quests. Also when carrying out Reilly's quests, saving her team of raiders, you pick up more ammo than you ever need from the super mutants.


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2009)

Except when you get killed when fighting dozens of them in front of the Ghoul Underworld.


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2009)

TWF said:


> Except when you get killed when fighting dozens of them in front of the Ghoul Underworld.



The sniper rifle is your best friend 

I cant recall a time outdoors when I havent got the stealth kill


----------



## Fang (Jan 1, 2009)

The closet thing I have to a sniper rifle is my hunting rifle and it doesn't matter how many head shots or critical bonuses I get because at least three or four charge me with melee weapons and then when I'm fighting the Drones, the Leader comes.


----------



## Slips (Jan 1, 2009)

I use the Reservist's Rifle which is a unique version of the sniper had it since hour 5 got it off some guy in a chapel on a ledge. I killed him but couldn't find a way up to him so I blew his arm off and searched it for the rifle 

I loves it any SM group get took out miles before they even see me and if any do close in then they get to meet mr Lincon


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't use the sniper rifle, it's inaccurate and not that powerful.  But it's just the regular sniper rifle, and I couldn't find any extra to upgrade it so it's probably just me.  The scoped handgun was badass though, my favorite weapon along with the gatling laser.

But I just finished this game and now that the excitement has worn off, I thought the story wasn't that great.  It was interesting but just flat out predictable.  And the characters weren't that interesting.  All in all the game was still awesome on so many levels.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2009)

Energy Weapons

I thought they sucked...until you get the androids Plasma Weapon from the Replicated Man quest in Rivet City.

That thing crits so many times. I can kill a Deathclaw in two shots to the head.

Fallout 3 favors the explorer. If you get fun out of the setting, then you'll like the game. If you don't understand the setting, if you need a little arrow pointing to you where to go each and every second of the game, then this isn't the game for you.

I loved the setting. I loved walked into a old Supermarket, loot some weapon caches, only realize I was like Goldielocks when the bears came back home. The shootout lead me to locking myself into a store room in the back. Where I then activated a security robot, and together we went back out and killed every single raider.

I loved sneaking through the ruins of the Old Capital building. As the forces of the Talon Company fought to take it back from the Super Mutants. Sneaking room to room, picking off the injured winners of each little battle. Until finally coming out into the Mall, to watch what was left of the Talon Company offensive get crushed by the Super Mutant presence in the Mall.

I loved following in the wake of a giant, walking, american propaganda spewing, robot. As it crushed the Enclave, who according to it were "Communists Chinese" and that our battlefield in the middle of downtown D.C. was actually "Anchorage, Alaska". I would follow that robot to hell and back I would!

Yeah the story is a little lame, but at least you can follow it. At least the game is big enough to hold your interests for more than a few hours. At least it wasn't like fucking Fable 2. That peice of shit doesn't even deserve to be called a game.

Fable 2 maybe the worst creating in the history of mankind...

I could go on for hours, but Fallout 3 is fine. and it isn't a fucking gay peice of shit like Fable 2.


----------



## Slips (Jan 3, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Energy Weapons
> 
> I thought they sucked...until you get the androids Plasma Weapon from the Replicated Man quest in Rivet City.
> 
> ...



Go to the deathclaw cave and get Vengence a unique gattling laser its over powered as hell and ammo is a plenty


----------



## Fang (Jan 3, 2009)

I just give all my plasma/energy rifles and sell them to the Brotherhood. The only thing worthwhile IMO for a small arms expert such as myself is the pistol due to its ROF.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 3, 2009)

TWF said:


> I just give all my plasma/energy rifles and sell them to the Brotherhood. The only thing worthwhile IMO for a small arms expert such as myself is the pistol due to its ROF.



I found the gatling laser to be very helpful, more so than the pistol.  I was a small arms expert too.


----------



## Slips (Jan 3, 2009)

Nothing beats coming to a raider camp waving at them and hiding behind a rock. When they rush around the corner you enter vats with the Lincoln's 

With the Grim Reaper's Spirit perk I think my record is around 11 headshots one after the other


----------



## NeoDMC (Jan 3, 2009)

Gattling Weapon is a Big Gun...and thus outside of my specialty. Also it degrades WAY too fast. I give it to a Follower.

Sticky, the guy who needs to go to Big Town from Little Lamplight, is actually pretty good at Big Guns...but even better is the best pack mule ever. So I load him with all my Power Armor repair parts (other Power Armors obviously) and give him Big Weapons to cycle through. The way you control the situation is only give him the Ammo for the gun you want him to use. So if I want a Flamer for a situation I give him fuel, and if I want a Laser Gattling I give him Electron Charge Packs.


Only problem is he doesn't want to use Stimpacks often. Even if he is about to die after a battle he won't pop one off. I made up for this by giving him some good power armor. Also he is very killable in vats, I don't know how many times he's ended up as a puddle of green goo because he got in the way of my Plasma Fire.

The only way to keep him is to never go to Big Town with him, so it is a good idea to complete the quest and everything there before grabbing him in Little Lamplight.


----------



## Fang (Jan 6, 2009)

Alright, I'm getting kind of pissed off with this quest. I'm on the Water Pump quest at the Jefferson Memorial once your dad and those scientists from Rivet City show up. I can get to the Water Pump Controls because the accessway is locked and requires a key/card that I don't have.

What do I do?


----------



## ExoSkel (Jan 6, 2009)

maths

motherfuckin win.


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2009)

Go further down the sub-basement and activate the power.

Talk to your dad through the intercoms if you get lost.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 6, 2009)

TWF said:


> Alright, I'm getting kind of pissed off with this quest. I'm on the Water Pump quest at the Jefferson Memorial once your dad and those scientists from Rivet City show up. I can get to the Water Pump Controls because the accessway is locked and requires a key/card that I don't have.
> 
> What do I do?


Lol, I got stuck there too. Where the sub basement tunnel leads to the outside and on the other end there is another tunnel that is locked, right? If this is it, activate the pump on the right hand side while in the outside part.


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

Can you stick Mini-Nukes in people's pants and have them explode?


----------



## Daedus (Jan 6, 2009)

Never tried it.  I assumed you couldn't...


Now I want to.


----------



## Yondaime (Jan 6, 2009)

Well since I'm a noob at this game, can someone suggest some funny things to do? Or maybe some things that aren't easy to figure out on your own?


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 6, 2009)

Who _wouldn't?

_The prospect is highly amusing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 6, 2009)

oh hell no...theres no fucking epilogues for the individual towns like in previous Fallout games 


and here i spent hours tracking down Quantum cola's so that poor bastard in girdershade could FINALLY fuck Sierra...


what a waste...man i remember in Fallout 2 when i smoked every living thing in New Reno it got mentioned in the ending


----------



## tinhamodic (Jan 9, 2009)

Playing PC version of the game now, awesome game!


----------



## Stalin (Jan 9, 2009)

I've people who hated oblivion that liked this game but I heard its still oblivion at its core. I've also seen people who said its more than just oblivion with guns.


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2009)

Appearently killing everyone at Rivet City fucks up the main quest...is this true?


----------



## Draffut (Jan 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> Appearently killing everyone at Rivet City fucks up the main quest...is this true?



there are some quest crucial people there, but they should only "fall unconcious" if you mow them down, and not die.  unless there is a bug.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jan 9, 2009)

Great game but not perfect.


----------



## Fang (Jan 9, 2009)

Cardboard Jewsuke said:


> there are some quest crucial people there, but they should only "fall unconcious" if you mow them down, and not die.  unless there is a bug.



The only people the game won't let me kill are Dr. Preston, Harkness (the security chief) and Sharpnel, Flak's partner.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jan 9, 2009)

TWF said:


> The only people the game won't let me kill are Dr. Preston, Harkness (the security chief) and Sharpnel, Flak's partner.



just sell them into slavery


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 9, 2009)

That Slaver's place up north is the only place I can't royally rape on my own; too many fucking people.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jan 10, 2009)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> That Slaver's place up north is the only place I can't royally rape on my own; too many fucking people.



just unleash a few mini nukes.  You can sell those main npc characters into slavery?


----------



## Athrum (Jan 11, 2009)

Man something strange happened. When finishing "Following in his steps" instead of paying Moriati (that bastard) i talked to Doctor Li, the quest is finished but i didn't get the trophy lol.
Also where are the National Records?? I need to steal the Declaration but i don't have them on my map. What is the nearest location?


----------



## Muk (Jan 11, 2009)

Athrum said:


> Man something strange happened. When finishing "Following in his steps" instead of paying Moriati (that bastard) i talked to Doctor Li, the quest is finished but i didn't get the trophy lol.
> Also where are the National Records?? I need to steal the Declaration but i don't have them on my map. What is the nearest location?


http://soccer-girl.deviantart.com/art/Teddy-Bear-Love-108738249 

try the wiki it should tell you


----------



## Gig (Jan 31, 2009)

Has anyone else got the Scoped Gauss Rifle or the Chinese Stealth suit from Operation: Anchorage yet (hell has anyone else got Operation: Anchorage) there both awesome especially the stealth suit it practically makes stealth Boys obsolete and its pretty awesome being able to remained sheathed indefinitely looks ultra sleek as well while unstealthed.

The Gauss Rifle’s a monster it’s an energy weapon (for some reason guess Bethesda thought energy weapons needed a sniper rifle) and it doe’s 100 base damage per shot in max condition unfortunately like the old T-51b it can’t be repaired to maximum condition due to being unique.

Speaking of the T-51b it can’t even be repaired using the winterized T-51b though repairing the old version is pointless considering the new winterized one has 9 million health and can be repaired using BOS power armour


----------



## Fang (Jan 31, 2009)

So has anyone played that expansion pack for Fallout 3 yet? How is it?


----------



## Gig (Jan 31, 2009)

It?s pretty awesome as I?ve said some of the new weapons and gear are nice but the new missions are rather short you get 1 new mission in the main world where you have to help the Brotherhood Outcasts defend an outpost you then get to use the simulator they found you get the mission by radio similar to how you get the return to the vault mission.

After that you appear inside the simulation where you have to go though a linier game path kind of like a standard shooter your not aloud to loot weapons or equipment and you get ammo and medical treatment from supply depot like things similar to Republic commando the game. 

Other than that there not much the Chimera tank and the Crimson Dragoon Chinese commando are pretty cool new enemies the only problem that I find with the expansion once you complete it you can?t go back and redo it for the fun of fighting the Chinese 

Edit: Oh yeah I forgot you can now get the Power Armour training from completing the simulation which means you don?t have to bother with the main quest chain


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2009)

What are the new achievements like?


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 31, 2009)

Oh yea, I forgot the new DLC was released. I guess I'm gonna have to get it since Fallout 3 was pretty damn fun.


----------



## Gig (Jan 31, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> What are the new achievements like?


Same short of stuff we got in Obivion and Fallout 3 complete this mission that and mission there worth around 10 to 20 points each 



Captain Snow said:


> Oh yea, I forgot the new DLC was released. I guess I'm gonna have to get it since Fallout 3 was pretty damn fun.


It?s worth it if you want to awesome gear but its not much like the rest of Fallout 3 its more emphasized on combat not exploration like the main game is


----------



## Captain Snow (Jan 31, 2009)

Gig said:


> Same short of stuff we got in Obivion and Fallout 3 complete this mission that and mission there worth around 10 to 20 points each
> 
> It’s worth it if you want to awesome gear but its not much like the rest of Fallout 3 its more emphasized on combat not exploration like the main game is



Like, new weapons? If so, then it sounds pretty exciting to me.


----------



## Gig (Feb 1, 2009)

Even super Mutant Behemoths can't fuck with Deathclaws  [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjGpsrTatQI&eurl=http://forums.bf2s.com/viewtopic.php?pid=2421411[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 1, 2009)

This is why Enclaves from Fallout 2 was so much better.

Cheers

Cheers


----------



## Memos (Feb 7, 2009)

Fallout 3's DLC will be delayed by a little while. Nothing too drastic though.


----------



## Memos (Feb 13, 2009)

Some more information on The Pitt DLC.


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome to The Pitt


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2009)

I just passed up buying Fallout 3 PC for $25 at Circuit City on liquidation sale


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I just passed up buying Fallout 3 PC for $25 at Circuit City on liquidation sale



Any particular reason?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> Any particular reason?


I bought a shitty MMO instead


----------



## Memos (Feb 19, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> I bought a shitty MMO instead



 which one?


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 19, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> which one?


WAAAAAR 

Fallout is still on my mind though ;(


----------



## Franklin Stein (Feb 20, 2009)

wats the fastest way to train??


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 20, 2009)

just finished the ps3 version
great game, although im glad Broken steel changes the ending, cause the ending was sad

btw those deathclaw vs superbehmoth look like bs, anytime i was around the behemoth he would run at me fullspeed and start wailing at me, here he would hit and then kinda back off, plus he didnt have his little hammer thing


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 14, 2009)

Trailer for The PITT is out.



Looks much better than Operation Anchorage.


----------



## Gig (Mar 14, 2009)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> btw those deathclaw vs superbehmoth look like bs, anytime i was around the behemoth he would run at me fullspeed and start wailing at me, here he would hit and then kinda back off, plus he didnt have his little hammer thing



It was a fair fight the death claw had no weapons either 

Though in one of his other Videos an armed Super Mutant Behemoth 1 shot kills the death claw with a swing from his Fire hydrant



ExoSkel said:


> Trailer for The PITT is out.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks much better than Operation Anchorage.



The Infiltrator looks awesome I look forward to using it with my Chinese stealth suit. I do though hope it’s comparable to Xuanlong’s Assault Rifle


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 24, 2009)

The Pitt is out today. 800 MS points.


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> The Pitt is out today. 800 MS points.



I hear that all is not right with The Pitt and that Bathesda are going to fix it.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 24, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> I hear that all is not right with The Pitt and that BioWare are going to fix it.



Bioware? Why would Bioware "fix" or work on Bethesda projects?


----------



## Memos (Mar 24, 2009)

FFLN said:


> Bioware? Why would Bioware "fix" or work on Bethesda projects?





Sorry, I got BioWare and Bathesda mixed up

I'll correct it now.


----------



## The Six Paths of Pein (Mar 24, 2009)

A bit of advice. Don't talk to the talking tree when you're blitzed.


----------



## Gig (Mar 25, 2009)

I bought The Pitt before I knew about the bugs  

I wanted the infiltrator and Raider style power armour damn it


----------



## Slips (Mar 25, 2009)

Those fucking trogs have stealth boys.

Not a fucking thing around you for miles and you turn around and one leaps at your face. I've shat myself on about 6 occasions.

Any more of this and I'm taking my level 20 evil sadistic bitch from hell too the pit

At the moment my level 6 neutral dude isn't cutting it


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

the 'broken steel' addon for fallout 3 is already out, completed it in 3 hours casually, worth the buy as much as any of the other addons, eg. not really.

still the new weapons and quests and the expansion of the level cap will keep you going for a few hours.


----------



## Gig (May 7, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> the 'broken steel' addon for fallout 3 is already out, completed it in 3 hours casually, worth the buy as much as any of the other addons, eg. not really.
> 
> still the new weapons and quests and the expansion of the level cap will keep you going for a few hours.



The Hellfire Enclave armour is awesome and the new Albino Rad Scorpion is a bitch to kill buts the Deathclaw to shame so doe?s the Super Mutant Overlord god those bastards rip you to shreds with those Tri beam lasers and Gatling Lasers. 

I?m personally upset that Bethesda has said there not planning/intending to do a full expansion like shivering isles I personally would love to have a shivering isles sized expansion.

BTW is anyone else looking forward to Fallout vagas?


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

Gig said:


> BTW is anyone else looking forward to Fallout vegas?



i WOULD be, if i didnt know they were spending all their time working on that rather than another elder scrolls game which is what we all want really.


----------



## Gig (May 7, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> i WOULD be, if i didnt know they were spending all their time working on that rather than another elder scrolls game which is what we all want really.


Bethesda are not making it they licensed it out to Obsidian who are a very solid developer 
Wall Street Journal 

So we don't have to worry Bethesda not making Eldar Scrolls 5


----------



## AL1A5 (May 7, 2009)

they still arent making it though
its been confirmed that there wont be a new elder scrolls game 'any time soon'


----------



## Thelonious (May 8, 2009)

Once my desktop gets back online, I'll reinstall Fallout 3 and all of the new expansions. I've already played through the vanilla game, but I'm looking forward to all of the new quests and items.


----------



## txz (old) (May 10, 2009)

Just finished the Pitt. Wasn't too bad. Now on to broken steel. but I still have some side quests to do lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 10, 2009)

I'm just gonna skip the two older dlc's for now, broken steel is what I'm getting 
mostly because of the level cap change and it continuing the main story.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm just gonna skip the two older dlc's for now, broken steel is what I'm getting
> mostly because of the level cap change and it continuing the main story.



i have all of them but i agree the third is the best, i was completely gutted at the end of fallout for that absolutely abysmal ending, im glad thats changed now


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 10, 2009)

^abysmal? it wasn't that bad. Sure it could have been alot better. and it certainly wasn't up to Fallout 1's standards. :/

*Spoiler*: __ 



But it was ok. I didn't like the big walking robot part tho.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I'm just gonna skip the two older dlc's for now, broken steel is what I'm getting
> mostly because of the level cap change and it continuing the main story.


You should skip Anchorage dlc and definitely get the Pitt dlc.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 10, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^abysmal? it wasn't that bad. Sure it could have been alot better. and it certainly wasn't up to Fallout 1's standards. :/
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i think it was abysmal to be honest, really i find the level progression pointless in such a large free roaming game like that if as soon as you 'complete' the game, you cant even continue playing your character, meaning you cant go back get achievements or explore. i think that if you let the woman go in you should have been able to continue play, whilst losing a lot of karma or something, but im glad that bethesda saw their awful mistake and changed it


----------



## Roy (May 10, 2009)

I still have to dl Broken Steel >_<..what did you guys think of it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (May 11, 2009)

AL1A5 said:


> i think it was abysmal to be honest, really i find the level progression pointless in such a large free roaming game like that if as soon as you 'complete' the game, you cant even continue playing your character, meaning you cant go back get achievements or explore. i think that if you let the woman go in you should have been able to continue play, whilst losing a lot of karma or something, but im glad that bethesda saw their awful mistake and changed it



True, the whole completing the game ends the game doesn't really work when you can take so many shortcuts in the story progression.

Another thing that didn't sit well with me is that making pure water made the Fallout universe's future look too bright 
but then again, war, war never changes


----------



## Thelonious (May 11, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> but then again, war, war never changes



In before Solid Snake in Fallout.


----------



## Psysalis (May 11, 2009)

I need to get the rest of the dlc, i just got Anchorage 2 days ago. its was so worth it for that stealth suit


----------



## txz (old) (May 14, 2009)

Anyone meet the major assholes known as the Albino Radscorpions?


----------



## Psysalis (May 14, 2009)

just found one of those things yesterday, Gauss raped that fucker^^


----------



## NeoDMC (May 14, 2009)

Well I have to say I don't think this game was built to handle Level 30 characters.


People say that the new enemies are cheap, but they almost have to be in order to compete with my level 30, 100 in every skill, 10 in every SPECIAL, Chinese Suit wearing, Gauss rifle using, cheap ass.


I even used the Puppies! glitch to get like 4 followers, who rape ass when I'm not even looking.

I quick traveled to Clifftop Shacks and before I could pull out my weapon my followers had killed every living thing in the area (2 Overlords, 2 Masters, 1 Brute)

Fawkes is apparently immortal at level 30. I swear to god, I watched him fight 2 feral ghoul Reavers and all he did was shoot while they smacked him in the face an upward of 20 fucking times..each!

I had to test this theory, so me, Charon, and Star Paladin Cross decided to turn on his ass in the safety of Tenpenny Towers...I got about 3 bars of life off of him by the time both Charon and Cross (both wearing Hellfire Armor)  died. I finally just said "screw it" and pulled out the Alien Pistol...and shot all 180 rounds I had into his stupid face. He did not die.

Mirved him, the damage caused me to explode as well (Nuclear Anomoly) and I died anyways...and he was still alive.


----------



## Gig (May 14, 2009)

^ How did you get 10 in ever stat without taking almost perfect ?


----------



## NeoDMC (May 15, 2009)

The trainer perk plus the bobbleheads.

If you had already gotten the bobbleheads it is impossible to get 10 with Almost Perfect because it automatically sets you at 9 even if you were at 10 in a skill.

This also becomes easier when you realize that Broken Steel doesn't offer enough viable perks post-level 20 to choose from. I only chose 3 of the new perks (Puppies, Quantum Chemist, Nuclear Anomaly).

Nerves of Steel is worthless with Grim Reaper Sprint, Rad Absorption isn't necessary with the amount of Rad-X and Radaway I have stockpiled.

It would also make Nuclear Anomaly worthless, since the blast depends on how much RADS you got at the moment.


----------



## LoboFTW (May 15, 2009)

I love this game even more than Oblivion. Best game i have. I beat it first time as a good guy, after not doing many sidequests so i started again and have made an evil character. I have done most of the sidequests and the game is just amazing.


----------



## Wesker (May 15, 2009)

Hey I just rented fallout 3 and I was wondering if you guys know about any good first person shooter builds for the games.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 17, 2009)

I been looking for the trees in Fallout 3. Anyone know where they're at?


----------



## Fogun 01 (May 17, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I been looking for the trees in Fallout 3. Anyone know where they're at?


Up north somewhere near the border. Travel a little west from Old Olney.


----------



## Slips (May 19, 2009)

More dlc announced bring it on 

Point Lookout sounds decent

Big arse swamp to explore and I hear they are going for the horror route which should be interesting. End of June ish

Julys dlc is something to do with getting falloutnapped by aliens and you have to fight your way through there ship and introduce ET to lincolns repeater or some crap doesnt sound too appealing to me but hey maybe a chance to grab a shit load of Alien blasters 

new quests , armour , weapons and all the good shit with a rumour of new perks I'll have to look into that one

As much as I'm enjoying the dlc's they are just an hour here and an hour there kind of thing. Please Beth give me some shivering isle style dlc


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (May 19, 2009)

Also PS3 owners should be happy they are getting the first batch of DLC and the new ones as well (only available through PSN).


----------



## RAGING BONER (May 19, 2009)

i actually think Mothership Zeta sounds pretty cool...

i remember fighting aliens in Fallout 2 (toughest monsters in the game actually) so its not like it doesn't have precedent in the series...it just takes it further.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 21, 2009)

My only fear is that we are gonna end up where we were before Broken Steel came out. I mean right now, even with my overpowered character, I can get killed by a couple of Ghoul Reavers or that one fight in Le'Enfant Plaza where the Enclave are fighting Overlords.

However if I'm decked out in Alien Gear...this will all be moot. The ship will obviously have something that makes the Alien Pistol a regular weapon (an infinite source of ammo for it) and probably introduce the Alien Rifle, which will be WTFBBQPWN in bullet form.

Point Lookout sounds awesome. No doubt it'll be a Hills Have Eyes, Deliverance, Swamp Thing amalgamation. Mutant Alligators should be fun.


----------



## Thelonious (May 21, 2009)

Just got the OST for this game last night. Shit is so cash. Now I can get on the treadmill and blast Butcher Pete and pretend I'm rampaging through the Wasteland with Lincoln's Repeater.


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2009)

This game or not because i've quite a few people call it boring?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2009)

It's a very good game, definitely one of the best of 08.


----------



## Stalin (May 21, 2009)

Any repetiviness?


----------



## Jeff (May 21, 2009)

I would just like to say I suck ass at this game.  The whole comprehensive, search everything exploration just doesn't fit someone like me who normally just blows through games not named Pokemon and Call of Duty.

Any tips on what to do?  I'm only in the tunnels so far (the East something tunnel you take to get to the GNR Center) and believe me, my combat sucks ass.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 21, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Any repetiviness?



The way most games are repetitive .


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 22, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> This game or not because i've quite a few people call it boring?


Does the idea of puttting live  hand gernade in someones back pocket blowing them up bore you? To answer your question no, there is much to explore and levels to be gained mixed in with the action so it dosen't get stale.


----------



## Slips (May 22, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Point Lookout sounds awesome. No doubt it'll be a Hills Have Eyes, Deliverance, Swamp Thing amalgamation. Mutant Alligators should be fun.



Swamps mean water 
water means mirelurks
new dlc means tougher opponents
Beth are evil

I can see Mirelurk hunter reavers *gulp*

If there going for horror well I'd say thats a good way to scare the shit out of me I hope to hell I can take Fawkes along

I'm also hoping they tone the followers down a bit in a new patch too I remember RL getting bitchslapped by a couple of raiders and now I can leave he kick the shit out of a few super mutants and an overlord

In fact I dont think I've seen him lose more than 4 bars of health yet and I never look out for the tin can I just let him wander off and kill anything whilst I go item hunting


and Fawkes fucking hell in the last main story mission where you need to fight off endless Enclave I just wondered about whilst he took on 10 of them at a time. That was after kicking the crap out of 3 feral goul reavers

If you want to put it to the test take dogmeat to the deathclaw cave with the CSS and watch dogmeat tear them all apart


----------



## MasterSitsu (May 22, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I would just like to say I suck ass at this game.  The whole comprehensive, search everything exploration just doesn't fit someone like me who normally just blows through games not named Pokemon and Call of Duty.
> 
> Any tips on what to do?  I'm only in the tunnels so far (the East something tunnel you take to get to the GNR Center) and believe me, my combat sucks ass.


It gets easier later.Just make sure you max out your stats in small guns (trust me the small guns part is misleading) and sneak and you will be good to go in takeing down guys quickly.


----------



## ~M~ (May 22, 2009)

For a majority of my play though, I used Charon as my follower. After trying out Cross as a follower, I was left with an empty feeling and a sort of tug on my heart strings as I realized how not all characters are the same. 

Simply put, no super mutant or Brotherhood Paladin will satisfy me in the same way a tall, dark, and handsome ghoul can. Whenever I heard Cross call out, or rather vomit up, some stupid saying after a battle, there was no fulfillment in knowing that victory was mine. Or maybe there was. But that wouldn't matter, as no feeling could overwhelm my misery and flaming desire to bathe in her blood. No enemy she killed felt like an enemy fallen. 

Only Charon could do that. You knew when he told you to be cautious, and the tensions was palpable, orgasmic combat was on the way. There was simply no falter in this. Charon didn't always need to talk though. Because he was your protector, you could watch those godlike-muscles in action. Every shot was perfectly executed. The enemies might have fallen to the ground, but what really hit the ground hard was me, going head over heals into a soul-shattering crash on the limber floor or support in his words. 

When I walk with Charon, I am not in _the_ wasteland, I am in _our_ wasteland. Nothing equates to that. Ever.


----------



## The Darkstar (May 22, 2009)

fallout 3 is godly. but only huge drawback is the game freezing (360 version). it happens to some, not all. ughhhhh. but oh well. i got used to saving every couple minutes or so. learned my lesson.

pls, dlc<3


----------



## beads (Jun 1, 2009)

Just beat it, one of my favorite games on 360. Just got Broken Steel to extend the story line.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 4, 2009)

argh...got this game a week ago, and sweet davy jones to i love it...the character are likeble and well developed, your choices actually change the world and the humor from fallout 1 and 2 is still there, to bad i have to play like a charisma boy...argh


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 6, 2009)

Slips said:


> Swamps mean water
> water means mirelurks
> new dlc means tougher opponents
> Beth are evil
> ...



Heh...can imagine the first Mirelurk you find in Point Lookout will have a giant plate covering it's face. "Where's my weakspot now bitch? "


----------



## Roy (Jun 6, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Heh...can imagine the first Mirelurk you find in Point Lookout will have a *giant plate covering it's face.* "Where's my weakspot now bitch? "





Man I still need to dl Broken Steel


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 7, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Heh...can imagine the first Mirelurk you find in Point Lookout will have a giant plate covering it's face. "Where's my weakspot now bitch? "



argh...nothing a tesla cannon can't fix...argh


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 7, 2009)

Mirelurks are bitch to kill with conventional lead-bullet weapon. Probably the toughest creature in Fallout 3 universe excluding Yao Guai and Deathclaw.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 7, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Mirelurks are bitch to kill with conventional lead-bullet weapon. Probably the toughest creature in Fallout 3 universe excluding Yao Guai and Deathclaw.



argh...deathclaws and yao Guais aren't that hard, just cripple there legs...argh


----------



## Slips (Jun 8, 2009)

I find everything in the game easy 

Oh 5 death claws , 12 super mutant overlords , 20 goul reavers and 300 enclave hellfire troopers

Oi Fawkes be a mate will you I'm just popping out for some Nuke cola


________

I was actually having a fight with Fawkes yesterday due to boredom me and Fatman and I limited myself to only 30 stimpacks vs Fawkes annnnnnnnnnnnd he won


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Slips said:


> I find everything in the game easy
> 
> Oh 5 death claws , 12 super mutant overlords , 20 goul reavers and 300 enclave hellfire troopers
> 
> ...



argh...you think hes bad, try sergent rl-3 after you egt broken steel...argh


----------



## Slips (Jun 8, 2009)

Ark 14.0 said:


> argh...you think hes bad, try sergent rl-3 after you egt broken steel...argh



I can beat RL3 with vengence it takes a while but he goes down

Fawkes health doesnt even move


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 8, 2009)

Slips said:


> I can beat RL3 with vengence it takes a while but he goes down
> 
> Fawkes health doesnt even move



argh...aye, he got him in the face with a miss launcher crit and didn't even move...argh


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2009)

I just make my companions essential


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah I think Fawkes is bugged. There is noway he can have that much HP.

Me, Charon, and Cross could not kill him. All his weapons were broken and he was just ham-fisting us.


----------



## Slips (Jun 10, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah I think Fawkes is bugged. There is noway he can have that much HP.
> 
> Me, Charon, and Cross could not kill him. All his weapons were broken and he was just ham-fisting us.



They all got bugged then 

Even dogmeat can solo 3 deathclaws on his own. Dogmeat use to die to bloody mole rats


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 10, 2009)

How much Damage would it take for the T51b Winterized version to start breaking? I know it has an Item HP of like 9 million. Would it be completely impossible to gain that much damage on a piece of armor?


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 10, 2009)

So I beat vanilla as evil, now I'm going through as good before getting to the expansions.  Downtown DC is fucking annoying.  Took me forever and a day to find my way to the Washington monument.  And I already KNOW the game.  Also....I just learned about the talon encampment by everett mills.  You'd think those two factions would either have worked together or destroyed each other.  Oh well.

Main storyline is...whatever...I don't like having to make that choice at the end.  Maybe I'll reload it, and just refuse.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 11, 2009)

argh...just finished broken steel...GOD I LOVE THE TESLA CANNON, i'm starting to think Nikolai Tesla was the greatest man to ever live...argh


----------



## Springlake (Jun 17, 2009)

Great alternative sound theme mod if anyone is interested.

Just saying, having a load of mods to change some of the gaming aspects makes the game a great lot more fun. Especially the mods that make the game harder without being ridiculous like the Broken Steel new mobs.


----------



## Ico (Jun 17, 2009)

I can't wait for more DLC to come out.


----------



## Calm (Jun 17, 2009)

^ THeres more to come after Broken Steel?! 

I played the first Fallout 3, but not the DLC as of yet. I need to get a new and better computer


----------



## Ico (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep, 2 more conformed

Point Look 
arya-aiedail

Mothership Zeta
arya-aiedail

I'm super excited for Mothership Zeta, I wanna kick some alien ass


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 17, 2009)

Hopefully Point Lookout doesn't turn out like the Pitt...I still cringe at the thought of grabbing all the Steel Ingots.

I'll get it based on the new weapons and maybe some new looking armor. They need to implement a way to upgrade the Vault 101 Armor.


----------



## Ico (Jun 17, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Hopefully Point Lookout doesn't turn out like the Pitt...*I still cringe at the thought of grabbing all the Steel Ingots.*
> 
> I'll get it based on the new weapons and maybe some new looking armor. *They need to implement a way to upgrade the Vault 101 Armor*.



 I hated doing that. Though I'm not a huge fan of the Vault 101 Armor, upgrading it would be interesting.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jun 18, 2009)

it's crazy how I still find new stuff in this game :0
still haven't gotten around to getting Broken Steel yet, but I think I'll skip Anchorage and the Pitt.


----------



## Slips (Jun 18, 2009)

Point outlook is incoming next Tuesday if I were you I'd wait until Wednesday after the shit they went through for Broken steel 

But one of the achievements are for exploring all areas so hopefully we are getting a large map to play with


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 19, 2009)

After anticipating The Pitt and being pissed for a whole day when it didn't come out. I'm giving Point Lookout what I gave Broken Steel. A week.


----------



## Roy (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm having trouble starting up Broken Steel D:..don't know why..but whenever I put the password to start the purifier all I get is the ending thing, credits and thats it, then back to the main menu =/

I already have BS and Ive leveled up and everything..


edit: nvm it finally worked >_<


----------



## Gig (Jun 19, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Hopefully Point Lookout doesn't turn out like the Pitt...*I still cringe at the thought of grabbing all the Steel Ingots.*
> 
> I'll get it based on the new weapons and maybe some new looking armor. They need to implement a way to upgrade the Vault 101 Armor.



I watched a Video Guide and followed it to the letter 

I really wanted that Tribal power armour only to find out it was meh the Metal Blaster was the best thing from the Pitt


----------



## Roy (Jun 21, 2009)

Did anyone get "Mr. Handy" as a partner while being in Georgetown? I did but it died cause I had to retreat from a Overlord and it tried fighting it on its own.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 22, 2009)

I sent it to go get groceries thinking something cool would happen. We got ambushed by respawning Super Mutants. It didn't die but after the fight it's pre-determined path was fucked up and it wouldn't do anything except float in one spot.

So I gave it a merciful death.

Also Fawkes is out, I decided to switch him with RL-3 who is very, very, very durable...but still killable. Having followers I can't kill with a Mini-nuke after being pissed off by them was disconcerting.

Which means my followers are now:
Charon
Star Paladin Cross
RL-3
Dogmeat (who stays where I kill him when I pick up a new follower)

I'm thinking about getting Butch but I heard he was the weakest follower in the whole game. And my crew doesn't deal with weaksauce


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2009)

I fly solo ..mainly because Fawkes died while we were fighting a Behemoth


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm taking over the Wasteland ... One overpowered follower at a time


----------



## Gig (Jun 22, 2009)

Bah you're all weak Gig require no followers all he needs is trusty Super Sledge even then I'm disgraced at needing a weapon 

Also doe's anyone else think Duel wielding would be awesome in this game? 

I want them to introduce a Duel wielding perk


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't need followers when I have my best friends "Fat Man" and "Tesla Cannon" with me ..and buffout, psycho and med-x 

Words are my main weapons


----------



## Yondaime (Jun 22, 2009)

My player got addicted to buffout once.

I forgot all about this thread......


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2009)

Duel Wielding would be cool.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 22, 2009)

dual wield mirv fatman


----------



## Roy (Jun 22, 2009)

^That would be INSANE.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 22, 2009)

It's all about the Ronald Raygun setup.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm gonna wait a week since I have no money!


----------



## Ico (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm probably gonna get PL tomorrow....I've heard good things.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 24, 2009)

It's got inbred mutated hillbillies...what more could you want?


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 24, 2009)

In terms of the quest content/characters/setting...this is probably my favorite DLC. 

The only issue I have is the loot. The DB-Shotgun is considerably weaker than I thought it would be. The Backwater Rifle is a nice addition to the arsenal, but to me it just seems like a cheaper version of Lincolns Repeater (it uses .10mm ammo). The Microwave Emitter is probably my favorite for it's high crit rate and the effect is makes when fired. Guess they felt the Mesmetron was a wasted weapon design for how limited it is used.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 26, 2009)

is the double barreled shotgun as good as the Terrible Shotgun or the Kneecapper? because if not.. then it is useless. damn I want this, but I use my dad's CC so I have to wait for him to pay off some stuff even tho I personally have enough money. I recommend Broken Steel as  MUST get to everyone tho. being able to level to 30 will help with extra missions from the DLCs.


----------



## punkrocklee (Jun 27, 2009)

mayor:hold it right there or i will blow your fucking head of
you:your face looks like my but
mayor:you must have a nice looking but then
you: so thinks your mom

lol=-D


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2009)

Man I have the Ps3 version, I hope the DL content is coming soon -.-


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 27, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> In terms of the quest content/characters/setting...this is probably my favorite DLC.
> 
> The only issue I have is the loot. The DB-Shotgun is considerably weaker than I thought it would be. The Backwater Rifle is a nice addition to the arsenal, but to me it just seems like a cheaper version of Lincolns Repeater (it uses .10mm ammo). The Microwave Emitter is probably my favorite for it's high crit rate and the effect is makes when fired. Guess they felt the Mesmetron was a wasted weapon design for how limited it is used.



Lincoln's Henry Rifle is my favorite weapon in the entire game for getting stealthy headshots with but the damn magnum .44 ammo is so RARE.


----------



## Akuma (Jun 27, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Lincoln's Henry Rifle is my favorite weapon in the entire game for getting stealthy headshots with but the damn magnum .44 ammo is so RARE.




What I usualy do is save magnum ammo through the entire game and dont use any, except for the lincoln's rifle


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 27, 2009)

you can find a good amount of 44. magnum ammo a the shopkeeper in Rivet City and other weapon dealers. I probably always have at LEAST 300 rounds on me and every day or two ( in game days) I will go get some more ammo so its a pretty constant supply. Almost wish I had the PC version for cheat codes so my stuff could always be repaired like my Tesla Cannon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 28, 2009)

Well save your .44 ammo for the Blackhawk because the Backwater Rifle shits all over Lincoln's Repeater. It does less damage but it's 5X crit multiplyer blows Lincolns Repeater out of the water. That is..of course if you picked the right perks and you luck is pretty high.

But if you ignored crit perks and your luck is less than your agility then Lincoln's Repeater is a better gun. However for me it is now sitting in my Nukacola machine.


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 20, 2009)

*Fallout 3 WTF*

Ok dudes i wanna see what in fallout 3 made u go wtf?!  Well for me i think it had to have been one night i was just wonderin the wastes n a deathclaw fell, ya fell, out of the sky n started to attack me. Mind u it was like 4 in the morning n i was really, really fucken tired at the time. needless to say i had to change my pants. lol


----------



## Jeff (Jul 20, 2009)

I think for me it was when I couldn't kill Amara.  I was like "wtf is this shizz?"  I proceeded to beat her with a police baton I jacked from some pantie police guy I killed.  I knocked her around about six times, but I could only knock her unconscious.

srsly, wtf?!

And another one.  I can't even shoot kids.  I was gonna blow that little smart ass's head off in Rivet City with my Terrible Shotgun, but he just ran and screamed.  I SHOT AT HIM.

wtf man.  That's cruel.  I'm cruel


----------



## Tachikoma (Jul 20, 2009)

TUNNELSNAKES.


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 20, 2009)

brother i know how u feel, i wanted to, sooooo badly to kill that Billy kid with the lisp. i hated that lil guy, the only good thing about him is he gives u that laser "wrifle"    lmao


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

When I played Fallout 3.

"WTF!"


----------



## Wu Fei (Jul 20, 2009)

I saw all the reviews and scores, picked up the game, and I said WTF...piece of shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2009)

My biggest Fallout 3 WTF moment was learning it was a FPS.

I never did play it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 20, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> I saw all the reviews and scores, picked up the game, and I said WTF...piece of shit.



That's what my post meant as well.


----------



## Helix (Jul 20, 2009)

The Vault 112 simulator... then killing everyone.

Also, the punga seeds that put you in a hallucination, which is exactly someone removing a piece of your brain.


----------



## Slips (Jul 20, 2009)

Fighting a Goul reaver for the first time for around 20 minutes using up 75% of my ammo stock finally killing it. Turning the corner and seeing 2 more 

Fuck it quit game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 20, 2009)

Fallout 3 Official Discussion Thread


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jul 21, 2009)

^goku that's a link to this place 

so how's broken steel? does it add more to the world than the prolonged storyline and new weapons, monsters & 10 more levels?

and people who label a game in genre depending on the camera location...oh lord xD


----------



## Scott Pilgrim (Jul 24, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My biggest Fallout 3 WTF moment was learning it was a FPS.
> 
> I never did play it.




It's as much of a FPS as Oblivion is. It's an RPG.

My fav Fallout game was Fallout Tactics, only because of multiplayer. Man, I remember when my Super Mutant survived running over mines meant to destroy tanks


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm kinda psyched about Mothership Zeta...its like the grand finale to Fallout 3.

Besides, Alien tech > ALL


----------



## Scapa (Jul 31, 2009)

I've played this game way too many times and now it feels like there's nothing to do in the game  Thats why Im kinda ending playing it.. Doesnt feel that good anymore.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 31, 2009)

i haven't played it all that much and ive had it since it came out 

i haven't even done the Pitt or Point lookout or Broken Steel...


----------



## Jeff (Jul 31, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^goku that's a link to this place
> 
> so how's broken steel? does it add more to the world than the prolonged storyline and new weapons, monsters & 10 more levels?
> 
> and people who label a game in genre depending on the camera location...oh lord xD



Broken Steel was pretty fun.  It adds some hard ass things to kill like the Albino RadScorpion and that Super Mutant Overlord, so it makes the game more challenging.


----------



## Mr Clean (Aug 1, 2009)

1. Use console to get Mysterious Stranger's gun.

2. Do 9000 damage in every single shot.

3. Fuck everyone's shit up before they know what hit them.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Broken Steel was pretty fun.  It adds some hard ass things to kill like the Albino RadScorpion and that Super Mutant Overlord, so it makes the game more challenging.



does it add new locations and sidequests too?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

well.... liberty prime is in it, the jefferson memorial is now a supply of freshwater, there are now water caravans that transport pure water between the memorial and Rivet City so you can get some experience killing the caravans, taking the water, and then selling it. There are a pretty good amount of sidequests ( none get achievements though) unlocked from it but the main story is where its at. I  like the Pitt as well but mostly because of Ashur's power armor ( pretty much the best power armor ever). But LOL @ The Trogs. the Trogs have nothing on super mutants. they are just mutated people but super mutants are mutated from the beginning and have GUNS and stuff.

If I had to choose only 1 expansion pack ( not counting point lookout as I haven't played it yet), I would choose broken steel as it adds a lot of new stuff.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 1, 2009)

i'm still dissapointed that this game doesn't have epilogues like the first 2 games...it makes it feel shallow and pointless to do any sidequests.


though all that aside, i wanna help the aliens blow up the world


----------



## Jeff (Aug 1, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> does it add new locations and sidequests too?



To add to what Shoddragon said:

Yeah, locations added in are pretty epic.  There are three or four new locations that are challenging and pretty long to complete.  It took me around 10 hours to roam them all completely; considering I got lost in two of them XD

Well, I just bought three DLCs at Gamestop to play for the rest of the summer.  The Pitt, Operation: Anchorage, and the new Mothership Zeta.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you agree with me, if I say that "dash" on enemys attack fucks them up? (not including Deathclaw, who btw are fairly easy to kill even without cribble-shots :ho)

Like Super Mutant Overlord: He dashes in melee with his supersledge. Its easy to win without taking damage, without being in sneak and without using very effective weapons (lincolns repeater etc.)

All you have to do is to go around them. Just spinning around and shooting  Killed Overlord with hunting rifle this way. And btw, no body parts where cribbled :ho


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 2, 2009)

oh, i'm definitely getting this...


I've been wanting a katana for the longest time


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 2, 2009)

L-the fawk- MAO!


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 3, 2009)

Woah, I just completed Point Lookout and it was awesome. It rivalled the original in a way, it was amazing.
Starting Broken Steeel now, oh god I love Fallout.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 3, 2009)

GOD I want point lookout now.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 5, 2009)

in the pc version you can do just about anything. I only have the 360 version .


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm thinking about getting this boxset that has fallout 1 andd2, and tactics.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm thinking about getting this boxset that has fallout 1 andd2, and tactics.


are you a teenager?


----------



## Stalin (Aug 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> are you a teenager?



Yes I am, with an above average intelligence.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 6, 2009)

Played through the first half of MZ and I must say the middle part is quite good. However PL remains unchallenged having by far the best quests of any DLC 

And Toshiro rocks, you can only talk Japanese with this guy 
I'm so glad my friend who's studying Japanese was there.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 6, 2009)

Well been awhile since i played fallout so bought the Pitt, so far enjoying it. I love heads blowing off the bodies, never gets old


----------



## RivFader (Aug 6, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Well been awhile since i played fallout so bought the Pitt, so far enjoying it. I love heads blowing off the bodies, never gets old



Too bad The Pitt sucked balls


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Aug 6, 2009)

i had this for 360 but i sold it

can't wait until i get paid friday first thing i'm buying


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> *Yes I am*, with an above average intelligence.



you may not enjoy F1 and 2's graphics...i notice the young'ns rarely have a tolerance for graphics pre-2000.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you may not enjoy F1 and 2's graphics...i notice the young'ns rarely have a tolerance for graphics pre-2000.



I'm fine with old graphics. I grew with the ps1 for christ's sake. Is fallout 3 any good?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 6, 2009)

fallout 1 & 2 are great, give them a try!
och and fallout tactics is cool as hell, but the later levels get a bit...annoying. I like the first 2-3 missions the most. it's cool taking out raiders with a full team of different characters :]

one thing I miss that was in the old games is the dialouge changes if you have super low intelligence xD


----------



## Adonis (Aug 6, 2009)

The fact Fallout 1 has only like one background song that plays over and over and over drives me up a wall.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 6, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> fallout 1 & 2 are great, give them a try!
> och and fallout tactics is cool as hell, but the later levels get a bit...annoying. I like the first 2-3 missions the most. it's cool taking out raiders with a full team of different characters :]
> 
> one thing I miss that was in the old games is the dialouge changes if you have super low intelligence xD



Good, because I saw a 20 dollar pack at wlamart that contains the first 3 games.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 6, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> I'm fine with old graphics. I grew with the ps1 for christ's sake. *Is fallout 3 any good*?




as if i hadn't said it enough already:

What Fallout 1 and 2 have over F3 is that once the game ends you can see the impact your character had on the places and characters he traveled to/with...

each town and companion gets an epilogue depending on your actions. Pissed me off that they left that out in F3.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 6, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> as if i hadn't said it enough already:
> 
> What Fallout 1 and 2 have over F3 is that once the game ends you can see the impact your character had on the places and characters he traveled to/with...
> 
> each town and companion gets an epilogue depending on your actions. Pissed me off that they left that out in F3.



no they didn't. if you killed dave in the republic of dave or something it is shown. blow up megaton and its shown. wtf are you talking about. it might not be EVERY SINGLE TOWN but its a good portion of important towns.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 6, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> no they didn't. if you killed dave in the republic of dave or something it is shown. blow up megaton and its shown. wtf are you talking about. it might not be EVERY SINGLE TOWN but its a good portion of important towns.



have you played F1-2?  

the narrator, the guy who starts off the game saying "war, war never changes" gives a pretty detailed epilouge for each town and character based on your interaction with them.

Fallout 3 basically gives you one just for yourself, good/bad, but your actions aside from project purity are ignored (sure you get a slide show but meh)...hell, even the long term effects of Project Purity are brushed aside.

I remember in Fallout i was playing an evil character who killed some popular brotherhood of Steel guy and those actions cause "the Steel plague" that plunged mankind into a new 1000 year dark age. And that was only a small part of the epilogue.

Just little things like that were ignored in favor of one blanket ending for F3.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 7, 2009)

The Cheat said:


> Good, because I saw a 20 dollar pack at wlamart that contains the first 3 games.



Holy SHIT I'm going to buy that.

Don't care about graphics.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> have you played F1-2?
> 
> the narrator, the guy who starts off the game saying "war, war never changes" gives a pretty detailed epilouge for each town and character based on your interaction with them.
> 
> ...



that actually sounds quite awesome.... I want the original fallout games now.


----------



## Pilaf (Aug 7, 2009)

Adonis said:


> The fact Fallout 1 has only like one background song that plays over and over and over drives me up a wall.



I usually just listen to cd's when I play old games like that.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 7, 2009)

ooh that's a good deal, I've only seen the F1 & 2 package here :/



Adonis said:


> The fact Fallout 1 has only like one background song that plays over and over and over drives me up a wall.



I never even noticed


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 7, 2009)

Adonis, in ur threadz, complainin 'bout shit...


----------



## Scapa (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah, The Pitt sucked ass. Totally. >_> there were bugs and you fell right trough the floor into.. nothing. Pure blackness >_> Hated it.

IMO Operation Anchorage or Point Lookout were the best.  Or atleast I had the must fun in these 2 addons. :ho 

About those F1, F2 -games in comparison with F3.. I dont want to comment  I'm too much of a graphic whore so it would turn into massive "oooh, Imma troll, lolol"


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

the pitt was awesome wtf are you talking about. Ashur's power armor is the best REPAIRABLE armor you can get. the auto axe is also cool and you get few perks as well.


----------



## Scapa (Aug 7, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> the pitt was awesome wtf are you talking about.


Honestly, I think it sucked monkeyballs. Thats just my opinnion, no need to get offended. :ho



Shoddragon said:


> Ashur's power armor is the best REPAIRABLE armor you can get.


Who uses powerarmors? :ho They dont fit into my strategy of using 100p sneak and killing ppl with my victory rifle. 

Best armor (overall) is Chinese steath suit. Its just epic. This is my opinnion, I'm not into powerarmors anymore for they are heavy (I dont have strong back) and they make my female character look like bodybuilder.

On the other hand.. black latex thingy makes my female character look very good *pervy laugh*


----------



## LoboFTW (Aug 7, 2009)

Woah Broken Steel is totally awesome, even better than PL, though its really hard. I keep getting pwned by N00bs, even with my tesla armour and heavy incinerator.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 7, 2009)

you might have to set it to the easiest difficulty setting to get past it. I went from having 187 stimpaks to have like 15 by the end of broken steel ( the main storyline quests).


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 7, 2009)

I used up all of mine, then again I didn't have that many. I ended up using Fawkes as a shield to survive the last part xD

I usually don't have him with me, he sometimes freak out and kill quest npc's


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2009)

That is why I don't use the big lummox. I am currently chill with the U.S. Army themed group of followers I have with my main character.

Charon in T-51b Power Armor and using the Backwater Rifle.

Star Paladin Cross in the Winterized T-51b Power Armor and using Vengeance.

Sergeant RL-3 with his Broken Steel power-up.

And my main character as their commanding officer in Colonel Autumn's Uniform, using the MPLX Novasurge (finally a special Plasma-Pistol!).

I have like...700 Stimpaks.


----------



## Calm (Aug 7, 2009)

Im curious. Did anyone follow IGN Strategize about the most powerful weapons?

Bad End


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 7, 2009)

No because it is very out of date.

Lincoln's Repeater: I like how they say "Watch out for Ghouls" while making it seem that the gun turret will be the biggest problem. Anyone who has actually gone for Lincoln's Repeater knows that this is one of the biggest Ghoul clusterfuck fights in the game. Lincoln's Repeater is outclassed by the Backwater Rifle, which uses the far more common .10 round (fairly common .44 round my ass) and has a higher crit-multiplyer. 

The Terrible Shotgun: Evergreen Mills is a major raider stronghold, and not a place for low-level characters to run toward right out of Vault 101. The Terrible Shotgun is terrible because it has the widest spread of any weapon in the game. While it has high damage output it is useless at anything but close range. Take into account the fact that a Point Lookout perk increases your damage to the point where any automatic gun eclipses the Terrible Shotgun in strength, you have a very gimpy gun.

Alien Blaster: Firelance is better via Random Encounter. Also after the DLC you can get over 200 rounds. Not that you would never need them, the Alien Blaster is sort of like the Fatman in that you could take out pretty much anything in the game but you'll rarely use it.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't use the Lincoln strictly because I don't like the fact it uses .44 at all.  Fuckers are hard to find and expensive, so I'd rather rely on a devastating combat shotgun/sneak technique than the repeater.  I'm at that point in the game when I can one shot kill most things with a headshot from my 'Ol Painless anyway.

Terrible Shotgun would only be my weapon of choice from extreme close range, like you said.  Maybe in the Capitol Building and places where there are ghouls.  Hell, I didn't even take out Evergreen until Broken Steel


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 8, 2009)

Bleh...all this talk of lincolns repeaters, terrible cockgun and backwater crap BLEH!

*Gauss rifle > All*


even more so once you dl the VATS fix that corrects damage


----------



## Alice (Aug 8, 2009)

Tried it, but gameplay really didn't appeal to me  Guess I don't have a thing for post apocalyptic wastelands. Plus the whole system reminded me of Oblivion too much


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> That is why I don't use the big lummox. I am currently chill with the U.S. Army themed group of followers I have with my main character.
> 
> Charon in T-51b Power Armor and using the Backwater Rifle.
> 
> ...



PC version? I can only have one follower at a time 
where do you find sergeant RL-3?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 8, 2009)

Still havnt gotten around to buying the game yet. Guess i should do something about that, since i want something to help me pass the time until 
D3 is released


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Still havnt gotten around to buying the game yet. Guess i should do something about that, since i want something to help me pass the time until
> D3 is released



Play Sacred 2 then


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 8, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> PC version? I can only have one follower at a time
> where do you find sergeant RL-3?



Actually this is in the Xbox version (on the PC version I use mod followers).

The way you get multiple followers is you kill Dogmeat and then hire another character. With the Puppies Perk you can do this indefinitely. 

You could get all Followers via this method as long as they are still alive, even the Karma specific ones since many followers don't care what your Karma is after they join you (but they do become less helpful, I've had Cross turn on me for stealing a freaking toy car at Lucky's Shop).

Sergeant RL-3 is at the Robot Factory East of Tenpenny Tower.


----------



## Calm (Aug 8, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> No because it is very out of date.
> 
> Lincoln's Repeater: I like how they say "Watch out for Ghouls" while making it seem that the gun turret will be the biggest problem. Anyone who has actually gone for Lincoln's Repeater knows that this is one of the biggest Ghoul clusterfuck fights in the game. Lincoln's Repeater is outclassed by the Backwater Rifle, which uses the far more common .10 round (fairly common .44 round my ass) and has a higher crit-multiplyer.
> 
> ...



I agree about the terrible shotgun but everything else is ok. Particulary the Alien Blaster. Me, i like the Laser/Plasma Rifles better...and the Sniper Rifle is so deadly to use 

So which weapons/suits are better to get? And i have Fallout 3 for PC, none for console

Oh! and that reminds me, has anyone ever try to launch 8 nukes at once?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Calm said:


> I agree about the terrible shotgun but everything else is ok. Particulary the Alien Blaster. Me, i like the Laser/Plasma Rifles better...and the Sniper Rifle is so deadly to use
> 
> So which weapons/suits are better to get? And i have Fallout 3 for PC, none for console
> 
> Oh! and that reminds me, has anyone ever try to launch 8 nukes at once?



Against a Behemoth. It was pretty deadly


----------



## Scapa (Aug 8, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> ^ since you play chicklets you should try this mod...it gives you the gear from Gantz



I cant  I use XboX 360 to play F3 

Broken Steel is easy  I totally pwn using my Stealh Suit + *Levee-Action Rifle*(so no special guns here :0 ) and a bit of smartness. My character is currently lvl 23? and I'm in the last mission of BS. To be honest with you, at the beginning I was bit afraid of Overlords, but when you have Victory Rifle with 100 sneak, its too easy. Those guys just fall fall fall and fall. (knockback) 

Though currently all of my weapons are broken... except my ultrahypersuper kewl Silenced Pistol :ho It's kinda funny to kill enclave badasses using that gun :ho 

Gear you should get:
- Enclave Tesla Armor (if you have only the F3, not any of those fancy smancy addons)
- With Operation Anchorage: Chinese Stealth Suit. By far the best armor I've ever had.

- Basic game: Lincoln's Repeater, A3-21's Plasma Rifle or.. Ol'Painless. These 3 are by far the best guns you can get. Deathclaws, supermutants and so on are easy kills with these 3. :ho 
- With addons: Backwater rifle. My friend uses it and its good (crits). I didnt get it, because Im lazy and I can live with normal Levee-action rifle  
- Victory Rifle is also good (for sneak users). Dont know if it needs addons, I went and took it after all 4 addons were installed so dont really know


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 8, 2009)

I've come to realize that my character build is pretty bad. the only good thing I got going is sneak + criticals. which rocks. but my stats are horrible and my skills are a bit of jack of all trades, master of none 

when I get the other dlc's I'll do a new guy.
oh and I finished broken steel and most of the new sidequests in one sitting xD



NeoDMC said:


> Actually this is in the Xbox version (on the PC version I use mod followers).
> 
> The way you get multiple followers is you kill Dogmeat and then hire another character. With the Puppies Perk you can do this indefinitely.
> 
> ...



I see, thanks for the tips


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what the best weapon in the game is (without the game add-ons)?

I want it.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 8, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Does anyone know what the best weapon in the game is (without the game add-ons)?
> 
> I want it.



Chinese Pistol


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 8, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Chinese Pistol



the one that has like, 3 attack?


----------



## Slips (Aug 8, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Does anyone know what the best weapon in the game is (without the game add-ons)?
> 
> I want it.



the mysterious stranger's gun it does 9001 damage (yes thats an intentional easter egg)

and unless you own the PC version your not getting it


----------



## Scapa (Aug 8, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Does anyone know what the best weapon in the game is (without the game add-ons)?
> 
> I want it.



Edit: So these are the "best" weapons in XboX360 edition of Fallout 3. (In my opinnion ofc.)

Depends what you are looking for..

Deathclaw is one of the best in its own way. Even without huge dmg, the "go trough armor" and 5x crit dmg is kinda.. scary. Aaaand when you add sneak crits its even more scary. Only minus (IMO) is that you have to be in melee to use this weapon. The other minus is that its kinda hard to get :ho (In normal F3. In "The Pitt", you can just steal it >_>) Third minus is that you will *have to* take sneak or its "bye bye" for you in the later lvl's.

Terrible shotgun is also a scary close combat weapon with its huge dmg. Only bad thing is the spread and that spread is one reason why I DONT go and get it.

Mmm.. Lincolns repeater is maybe the best weapon in normal F3, just because it does -crazy- dmg.  Im not being a huge LR -fanboy, its just the way it is. One minus is that it uses magnum ammos.. though at lvl 20 that wont matter, you will eventually have enough ammo. 

Big guns are for idiots. I've played trough normal F3 game using BG and I must say that it was the hardest save I've ever had. Main reason is the lack of ammos. (Though after doing that "shoot all junk you have" -weapon the game got a lot easier.) To be honest.. Dont take Big Guns as your main weapon if you want your life to be a lot easier. Anyway, best BG is in my opinnion that.. junk shooting gun, because you have endless ammount of ammos, thanks to the wasteland. Even though you get such weapons as "Vengeance" (gatling laser), there arent enough ammos. And boy, these big boys sure eat them. 

Best Energy Weapon is A3-21's Plasma Rifle. You get it so early, it does sooooo crazy dmg, it wont break as fast as small guns and you find ammos quite easily. (In later game you most likely find shitloads of MF-Cells, thanks to the enclave soldiers.) Oh yeah, crits also make your enemy a pile of green dust :ho How awesome is that?

Melee Weapons are bit tricky. I always got frustrated of how hard it is to play, I mean you lose shitloads of stimpaks as you level up and there really aint that much of a good weapons.  The best melee weapon is most likely Fawkes SuperSledgehammer (not sure, but I think its the best. I mean, I havent seen any better melee weps yet and I've played F3 A LOT.)

I hope these helped. ^^

Edit: 





Slips said:


> the mysterious stranger's gun it does 9001 damage (yes thats an intentional easter egg)
> 
> and unless you own the PC version your not getting it


Oh yeah, the question was what is the best weapon.. Im such an airhead 

Yes. The MS's gun is the best weapon in the PC version of Fallout 3.


----------



## Helix (Aug 8, 2009)

I melee'd throughout the whole game pretty much. With 100 melee and equipped with the Shiskebab, it is very powerful. I only used Lincoln's Repeater or Infiltrator if I had to absolutely go range.

But, with the DLC, I found an untouchable combination:
100 Sneak + 100 Melee + Chinese Stealth Suit + Jingwei's Sword = Overpowered Ninja Assassin


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 8, 2009)

IMO the best weapons without the DLC are dependent on what weapon skill you have.

Small Guns: *Sydney's Ultra SMG* In terms of all around goodness, as in abundant ammo, good attack power, and the ease of which it can be repaired it is IMO the best Small Gun. It has a damage of 59 fully repaired, has a large magazine has low AP cost. If you do the right thing with Sydney you can also get an unlimited number of them.

Energy Weapons: *A3-21's Plasma Rifle* is the best energy weapon in the vanilla game. The amount of ammo you can get for it, it's high crit rate, and high damage make it one of the most devastating weapons you can get, especially early in the game.

Big Guns: *Vengeance *has the highest DPS of any weapon in the Vanilla Game...if you are going to go for Big Guns you might as well use this puppy although be warned that it degrades fast and Laser Gatlings are rare weapons in the Vanilla Game since the only enemy that uses it is the Enclave Tesla Soldier (although you can kill BOS Paladins late in the game for it as well). IMO if you are going to use Big Guns you should also invest in Eugene (Minigun) for when Vengeance is on the fritz, and the Burnmaster for those close combat situations.

Melee: The *Shishkebab* if you have the Pyromaniac Perk if you don't than *Jack *(the Ripper) is the best bet since outside of VATS it does constant damage and has a high crit rate (because it constantly attacks). 

Unarmed: *Deathclaw Gauntlet*, it ignores enemy defense, and has x5 Crit multiplyer which makes it outclass any other unarmed weapon in the game. Wish they would make a Powerfist that kept up with it in terms of strength but W/E.

Locations:
Sydney's Ultra SMG: You can get it from Sydney from the "Stealing Independence" Quest, if you take it from her then (from her dead body) you can't do the glitch that allows you to get an infinite amount of them at any time.

A3-21's Plasma Rifle: It is one of the rewards for the Side-Quest "The Replicated Man". You get it if you go the extra mile to find out who exactly the Android is, and if you tell them that they are an Android.

Vengeance: Is found in the back of the Deathclaw Sanctuary. You will find it in a pool of blood (you can tell you are getting close cuz you'll hear a splashing sound).

The Shishkabob: Is a constructed weapon, the schematics are found around the wasteland. 1) From Vance in the "Blood Ties" side-quest 2) From Lucky Harith a traveling merchant 3)In a shack next to Satcom Array NN-03d

Jack (the Ripper): Is a unique Ripper found in the Deathclaw Sanctuary. It'll be in one of the piles of dead bodies littered around the dungeon, in the inventory of a dead Enclave Officer (female).

Deathclaw Gauntlet: A constructed weapons, the schematics are found around the wasteland. 1)Random Encounter 2) Doing a favor for Bannon in Rivet City 3) A trailer in F.Scott Trailer park (guarded by a Deathclaw)

For the constructed weapons, note that the more schematics you get the better the condition of the weapon you create.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

vengeance is fine because I go right outside the citadel and kill the few guards around there for a few things:

if they have a machine gun or rocket launcher: I repair my eugene or missile launcher.
I always repair my ashur's power armor with their power armor ( although its only available in the Pitt), and if they have a gatling laser I repair my vengeance with it. I then proceed to do this over and over and kill lots of brotherhood guys until I have like somewhere between 5-12 holotags, and I trade them in for caps. 

The ultra smg is easily repairable with the multitude of regular smg's rivet city guards have. I will start my game  and after going to the jefferson memorial I kill some rivet city guards, jack their ears ( for that evil perk), maybe take some aqua pura and sell it back at rivet city for some caps. I can repair my ultra smg easily. but if you don't have BS or TP,, you can kill the guard outside rivet city and repair your thing with it.

Lincoln's repeater is awesome because I always have around 400 rounds and I get good headshots.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 8, 2009)

If you are an evil character. Karma wise I'm neutral so taking out a few guards just for their guns isn't really going to work for me.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 9, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> If you are an evil character. Karma wise I'm neutral so taking out a few guards just for their guns isn't really going to work for me.



you DON'T get negative karma for it for some reason however. I never noticed it until a few weeks ago when I didn't get any negative karma. I did a few good deeds then went back and killed the guards and still no bad karma. so maybe its just a glitch, or because they are not doing anything good or evil ( basically just random people with power suits and stuff) it doesn't matter. its really the only way to repair power armor without buying some however I am afraid.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 10, 2009)

Your game must be bugged then cuz killing any good character (and good characters are pretty much anyone who don't shoot you immediately) nets you -50 Karma.

Like I'm sure everyone has done at least once, I've saved my game, and then just started killing random people for the Lulz.

Rivet City Market is fun because for some reason Harkness and one of the guys who runs the gun store are essential so you knock them down and they get back up.

The Citadel is cool if you want to see who is better, you or the BOS...of course it's you since you can magically stop time and take pot shots as they scramble around looking for guns better than the semi-broken Laser Rifles they all apparently use.

Every time I snap and do this I am always extremely evil afterwards.

Yeah if you kill one or two guard, and if you have Chinese Stealth Suit on you can even get away without people freaking out. But because I run Neutral I am always 200 Karma points away from good or evil. Which means I can kill or save 4 people before teetering off my personal scale.


----------



## Stalin (Aug 10, 2009)

Is this game oblivion but better?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

obilvion is better if your prefer bows and arrows and swords and shield. Fallout 3 has a better atmosphere in my honest opinion, and its best if you like guns, stopping time to take aim at opponents, and some pretty cool melee weapons.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

I just bought Oblivion for my PC, never played it yet though


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 10, 2009)

I was playing today, and so...

I fast traveled to a location (forgot the name)

But it was one of the Metro entrances. It spawned me above ground in the street.

Not only was it in the middle of a street, it was dead in the middle of a 3-way Skirmish between the Enclave, Brotherhood Outcasts, and Talon Mercs. xD


Has anyone ever had something similar happen to them?


----------



## Satori katsu (Aug 11, 2009)

I should get on playing this game. It requires a lot of drive and right now I don't have any. but I've been watching my bro play it. It's a really great game but i'm only lvl 12 so far. I need to do work on this game.


----------



## Gig (Aug 11, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks laser rifles are better than Plasma rifles due to there superior accuracy and faster projectiles (it?s a laser after all) not to mention having the most shots in VATs. 

I mean seriously the Plasma bolt is so slow a snail could dodge it


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 11, 2009)

Gig said:


> Am I the only one who thinks laser rifles are better than Plasma rifles due to there superior accuracy and faster projectiles (it?s a laser after all) not to mention having the most shots in VATs.
> 
> I mean seriously the Plasma bolt is so slow a snail could dodge it



I've noticed that too, actually.

But since I only have my hands on a Plasma Pistol, I wouldn't quite know, so..

Does the Plasma Rifle have superior attack power though?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> I was playing today, and so...
> 
> I fast traveled to a location (forgot the name)
> 
> ...



Yeah I think so.  One of the random encounters I guess.

@Gig: I like the Plasma Rifle you receive from that guy in Rivet City (I frickin forget his name).  I used that, and sell my Laser Rifles to the Brotherhood Outcasts for ammo


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Yeah I think so.  One of the random encounters I guess.
> 
> @Gig: I like the Plasma Rifle you receive from that guy in Rivet City (I frickin forget his name).  I used that, and sell my Laser Rifles to the Brotherhood Outcasts for ammo



A3-21's Plasma Rifle. Your also talking about Harken, who was the android A3-21. I almost never need ammo for anything. I've killed so many rivet city guards I practically have infinite ammo for my ultra smg which has like 6,000 rounds.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

EDIT: with the expansion pack broken steel, the tri laser beam rifle>>> ANY plasma or lazer weapon. The only energy weapon better is the tesla cannon.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 11, 2009)

I still never got used to the Tri-Laser Rifle, it seemed sort of lame that is used 3 Microfusion Cells each shot while the Metal Blaster still only had to use 1.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm SO going after the Experimental MIRV. 


Launching 8 Mini Nukes at once is gonna cause some damage. :ho


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I still never got used to the Tri-Laser Rifle, it seemed sort of lame that is used 3 Microfusion Cells each shot while the Metal Blaster still only had to use 1.



its like an extremely accurate shotgun. since its lasers, it goes in a straight line with extremely little spread, and if you use it in vats I am pretty sure all three lasers hit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 11, 2009)

new alien weapons have lower damage than alien blaster


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> its like an extremely accurate shotgun. since its lasers, it goes in a straight line with extremely little spread, and if you use it in vats I am pretty sure all three lasers hit.



I got a couple from killing a few Overlords around the Capitol Building, but they were shit quality and I can do more damage with my Plasma.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

lol. they were probably awful quality. a fully repaired one can do around the same damage as the terrible shotgun but it does full damage because its more accurate. a terrible shotgun with maxed out stats has a damage of around 86.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 11, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> new alien weapons have lower damage than alien blaster



Yeah apparently the Aliens got cheap and started using these crappy Alien Power Modules instead of Alien Power Cells.

The freaking Captain's Sidearm, which is the exact same gun as the Alien Blaster does like 42 damage fully repaired and has a shotgun effect...I'm seriously sick of the shotgun effects.

Bethesda should add more guns like the Zhu-Rong. That crappy Chinese pistol (they are all crappy) that has a fire damage effect. Maybe have a freeze effect or something interesting like that. But an Alien Blaster that does a 3rd of the damage with a spread? Lame


----------



## Gig (Aug 11, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> Yeah apparently the Aliens got cheap and started using these crappy Alien Power Modules instead of Alien Power Cells.
> 
> The freaking Captain's Sidearm, which is the exact same gun as the Alien Blaster does like 42 damage fully repaired and has a shotgun effect...I'm seriously sick of the shotgun effects.
> 
> Bethesda should add more guns like the Zhu-Rong. That crappy Chinese pistol (they are all crappy) that has a fire damage effect. Maybe have a freeze effect or something interesting like that. But an Alien Blaster that does a 3rd of the damage with a spread? Lame



They should have made it possible to get a shield as armour/accessory like the aliens have that would have been so cool I would not have cared if it was crap just having a personnel shield would have been awesome

Edit: They need to short out General chases outfit its such a waste since Combat armour is boring the pre war officer outfita look awesome


----------



## Jeff (Aug 11, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> lol. they were probably awful quality. a fully repaired one can do around the same damage as the terrible shotgun but it does full damage because its more accurate. a terrible shotgun with maxed out stats has a damage of around 86.



I tend to not like to try and kill overlords too often, because I swear they can take three or four full shots to the head with the Tesla Cannon alone.  Same like the Albino Radscorpion; fcuk taking them on when all they give me is shit.

@Gig: A personal shield would have better a pretty cool thing to have


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

So, isn't the Mysterious Stranger capable of one-shotting ANYTHING? Even a Super Mutant Behemoth at full health?


----------



## Gibberish (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, his gun does 9001 damage, so I guess so.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Well, his gun does *9001 damage*, so I guess so.



Mother of God!


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Gibberish said:


> Well, his gun does 9001 damage, so I guess so.





Too bad I didn't get that perk


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm glad I did though.

It's made killing Super Mutant Brutes a bit easier. :ho


----------



## RivFader (Aug 12, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> I'm glad I did though.
> 
> It's made killing Super Mutant Brutes a bit easier. :ho



Overlord's, Behemoth's and Reaver's are the only true "enemies" in this game. the rest is easy as goo pie. You just need the right tactics, a good Hunting Rifle, 5 frags and that's it 
Except you're one of these idiots who can't skill a character right


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Overlord's, Behemoth's and Reaver's are the only true "enemies" in this game. the rest is easy as goo pie. You just need the right tactics, a good Hunting Rifle, 5 frags and that's it
> Except you're one of these idiots who can't skill a character right



Naw. :ho


Really, the most trouble I've had with Brutes is when there's like, 5 of them with Miniguns.

But I may need Mysterious Stranger's help against the 4 Behemoths I still have yet to find and kill.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 12, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Naw. :ho
> 
> 
> Really, the most trouble I've had with Brutes is when there's like, 5 of them with Miniguns.
> ...



Try takoma park and Jury Metro Station 

Animal Friend + Mysterious Stranger are awesome Perks. But Robotics Expert is quite with Stealth 100, too (Well, I got everything up to 100 so no contest there ).

But I'm stuck on the Observation deck within Mothership zeta. All quest objectives except killing the Alien Captain are suddenly fulfilled, everebody tries rushing to the bridge, and the complete Death ray trigger and objective can't be accessed


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 12, 2009)

Is aiding the outcasts a quest that comes with the original Fallout 3 or with any of the dlc's?


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

quite sure its a fallout 3 regular achievement.


----------



## Weebl (Aug 12, 2009)

Aiding the Outcasts is a quest from Operation Anchorage DLC.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 12, 2009)

Weebl said:


> Aiding the Outcasts is a quest from Operation Anchorage DLC.



really? I always thought it was a normal achievement.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 12, 2009)

so i found a nifty little mod that separates the Chinese stealth suit helmet from the suit and makes them 2 separate items 

i dunno what i'd do if i couldn't mod little things like this in my games...


----------



## Weebl (Aug 12, 2009)

Now you can wear the stealth helmet together with the sexy sleepwear


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Naw. :ho
> 
> 
> Really, the most trouble I've had with Brutes is when there's like, 5 of them with Miniguns.
> ...



The one in the Capitol Building rotunda died before I even got a shot off


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> The one in the Capitol Building rotunda died before I even got a shot off



Wait, it was a Behemoth? And it died before you fired?


Because of the Mysterious Stranger?


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Wait, it was a Behemoth? And it died before you fired?
> 
> 
> Because of the Mysterious Stranger?



Well there were a boatload of Mutant Masters and Talon Mercs in the same room going off.

I just stood there and was like "well then...screw that" lol.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 12, 2009)

replaying the game as an evil chick now 
I had to leave my lvl 25 character on stand by for awhile. I couldn't do the quest "strictly business" because I had obliterated Paradise falls with him


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

That's what I will do too. 

right now, I'm working my goody two shoes path. :ho

In fact, when it shows my status, the Vault-Boy looks like Jesus. 



But on my next play-through, heh heh.... :ho


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 12, 2009)

^ Did I mention my story about the 3 way battle I spawned in the middle of between Talon mercs, the Enclave, and Brotherhood Outcasts? 


It was freakin awesome. But when all the Enclave were dead, the Brotherhood Outcasts just started walking around a patrolling the area and did pretty much nothing while the remaining Talon Mercs turned their attention towards me. xD


----------



## Jeff (Aug 12, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> ^ Did I mention my story about the 3 way battle I spawned in the middle of between Talon mercs, the Enclave, and Brotherhood Outcasts?
> 
> 
> It was freakin awesome. But when all the Enclave were dead, the Brotherhood Outcasts just started walking around a patrolling the area and did pretty much nothing while the remaining Talon Mercs turned their attention towards me. xD



Of course, what do you expect they are BO.

That's why I kill them off when I see those douches


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2009)

And I remember getting my first Gatling Laser. 

I ran into Brotherhood Outcasts, and then a bunch of Radscorpions jumped us, and one of them was a Giant Radscorpion, and it killed one of the Outcasts. 

That Outcast had a Gatling Laser. 



And then there's Grayditch. 

I remember my first Fire ant fight.

*Sees a fire ant*

"Alright you little bastard, just a little closer so I can blow your head off!!"

*the fire ant suddenly spews flames at me*

"ajgag;jdas Mother of god!!!" *runs*

*spams frag mines*

Those were the good ol' days.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> And I remember getting my first Gatling Laser.
> 
> I ran into Brotherhood Outcasts, and then a bunch of Radscorpions jumped us, and one of them was a Giant Radscorpion, and it killed one of the Outcasts.
> 
> ...



That's so gamer guy 



Man, I remember fighting my first Giant Radscorpion.  I was shooting it lazily...then the thing comes up close and I'm like "oh...you're bigger"


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Remember your first Overlord? 

I found mine in the Museum of History -.-


----------



## Jeff (Aug 13, 2009)

My first was when I fast traveled to Mason Dixon Storage (I think that's where it was)

There were TWO Overlords, TWO Masters, and a Albino Radscorpion.  I stood there with my Ol' Painless and was like "hmm, this would be a good time to change weapons"


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 13, 2009)

My first overlord was kinda boring, I gunned him down with my tesla cannon.. he did take out Paladin Cross though.... and take like 5-6 shots of tesla-thingy-ma-zap before he went down :/

my favourite early game moment was when I was heading into DC for the first time. I was on the BOS base side of the river, looking for a way over, and I saw some raiders on the other side. so I shot them down with my hunting rifle. then I got a little greedy and decided to swim over (I popped some Rad-X or w/e it was first). when I got over and looted the first corpse I got shot at like HELL from the other side (where I came from) I turned around, ready to shoot and saw *3* Super mutants with miniguns. I was litterally like  and ran my ass out of there and then fast traveled to Megaton XD

I'll never forget my very first super mutie encounter either (he too had a minigun. they seem to leave lasting impressions...). I had just found big town and was on my way past it when bullets came flying. needless to say I ran my lvl.2 ass back to Big town. those muties (there was two of them it turned out, one with a nail board or w/e it's called) took out three of the big town residents before we could take them down 

my first albino radscorpion scared the living shit out of me as well. I have rather high perception on my character (who was like lvl 23/24 at the time) so I notice most hostiles on the compass. but oh no, not this huge ass friend. I got attacked in the back and heard that it was a radscorpion so I spun around and was like, _You little piece of... holy crap :0_


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> My first overlord was kinda boring, I gunned him down with my tesla cannon.. he did take out Paladin Cross though.... and take like 5-6 shots of tesla-thingy-ma-zap before he went down :/
> 
> my favourite early game moment was when I was heading into DC for the first time. I was on the BOS base side of the river, looking for a way over, and I saw some raiders on the other side. so I shot them down with my hunting rifle. then I got a little greedy and decided to swim over (I popped some Rad-X or w/e it was first). when I got over and looted the first corpse *I got shot at like HELL from the other side (where I came from) I turned around, ready to shoot and saw 3 Super mutants with miniguns. I was litterally like  and ran my ass out of there and then fast traveled to Megaton XD*
> 
> ...



Yeah, the same thing happened to me 
Then I came back with a Sniper Rifle


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 13, 2009)

hah! good thinking! I was just glad that I crossed the river before they got there


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2009)

Do Overlords come with Broken Steel add-on?


----------



## Scapa (Aug 13, 2009)

RivFader said:


> Remember your first Overlord?



It was before I went into vault 87. There he was with his huge sledgehammer when I shot and knockbacked him with my Victory Rifle. He rose up and saw me, charged in!

I dodged, and started to spin a circle around him. Then I just shot him down. No pretty tricks, no pick-a-boo games or anything, just pure "use teh shotgun and kill that motherf*cker!"


My first "oh..my..god, its a mutant!" -moment was, when I came out from metro tunnel in dupond station/germantown... east? (not sure). Anyway, there were like ~6 mutants there. To put it short, I was lvl 2, scared shitless and hell, I had assault rifle with around 50 ammos. Wasnt fun, trust me, but somehow I killed them all (looted h-rifles and ammos) and managed to escape that place.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Why are the most people going on adventure tours when they don't have even a mediocre weapon, let alone a good armor? I finished the first chapter of the Wasteland Survival Guide first before going out exploring. It's actually a pretty simple quest if you know some tricks and are an experienced roleplayer. Also the Repellent Stick was 
Also Scrounger + Small Guns, Lockpick, Speech Skills + 10mm SMG = Epic win after a short while.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2009)

Speaking of the survival Guide, Moira's voice pisses me off. 

I hate talking to her because her voice is so freakin' nasally and just overall unpleasant to hear.

The fact that you can buy things from her is the only thing saving her from me blowing her head off.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

argh...5 DLCs and still no corpse cannon...argh


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 13, 2009)

Welp, buying this on this up-coming wed.

Hope it'll keep me occupied for a month or so, at least


----------



## RivFader (Aug 13, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Speaking of the survival Guide, Moira's voice pisses me off.
> 
> I hate talking to her because her voice is so freakin' nasally and just overall unpleasant to hear.
> 
> The fact that you can buy things from her is the only thing saving her from me blowing her head off.



My main approach in any roleplaying game is that I try to limit the killing as much as I can. I've never killed a character because I didn't like him, instead I've been polite and tried to get some information regarding quests/other important things using Speech or simply pretend to side with him. It's a LOT easier this way and I can usually get more loot


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2009)

^ Lol, well it's also my goody two-shoes file, so I'm practically a messiah. 

But in my next file though... 


I'm gonna be like, Satan incarnate. 

So Moira's dead meat in that one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 13, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> So Moira's dead meat in that one.



actually she turns into a ghoul so you're still stuck working for the bitch


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 13, 2009)

And so all I have to do is blow her head off.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 14, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Speaking of the survival Guide, Moira's voice pisses me off.
> 
> I hate talking to her because her voice is so freakin' nasally and just overall unpleasant to hear.
> 
> The fact that you can buy things from her is the only thing saving her from me blowing her head off.



This is what you do:

1. Save.

2. Blow her up.

3. Load old save file

4. Blow her up another way

5. Load again.


----------



## Mr Clean (Aug 14, 2009)

Which DLC would you people recommend to get first?

Also, is Anchorage as crap as they say it is?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 14, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> actually she turns into a ghoul so you're still stuck working for the bitch



if you're still doing the strictly business quest during that time, you can do worse stuff to her than just killing her


----------



## RivFader (Aug 14, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> if you're still doing the strictly business quest during that time, you can do worse stuff to her than just killing her



But slaving is bad business


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 14, 2009)

> But slaving is bad business


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 14, 2009)

Is it true that you can seduce Mr. Burke?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

he sends you love letters


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol 

Wow, to think he'll either love you, or he'll hire a hit on you.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Lol
> 
> Wow, to think he'll either love you, or he'll hire a hit on you.



Black Widow perk ftw! 

I think I'll be a chick, and seduce people.  Then blow them up.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 15, 2009)

^ Lol, nice. 



Anyways. I'm going to launch a solo assault on Fort Bannister. :ho


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2009)

^ 

Bannister is where Talon is right?

I think I ended up leaving Fawkes behind when I took on that place.  He's no fun.  He'll kill everything.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2009)

So i made my Railway Rifle fully automatic, strapped on my shishkebab, built a dozen nuka grenades and sooped up my Tribal power armor...

I look like a badass walking junk pile :ho


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 16, 2009)

^ Lol, nice.


----------



## squilliam (Aug 16, 2009)

I can't wait for the DLC to come to the ps3, it's gonna be epic


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2009)

my gf is playing F3 now. and man she's a good looter 
she has like a shitload of caps and ammo already >__>'


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 16, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> my gf is playing F3 now. and man she's a good looter
> she has like a shitload of caps and ammo already >__>'



Lol I'm level 14 and I have over 2000 caps.


with like, over 1000 5mm bullets, and over 1000 Assault rifle ammo, with 500+ 10mm, 100+ shotgun shells, stuff like that. I have lots of ammo from lots of looting. 


How much does she have? It sounds like she's still early in the game.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2009)

Goddammit I continued this game today and I got stuck in the environment
Fucking bugs


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 16, 2009)

^ I've had the game freeze several times. 

And the disc is in good condition too.
But perhaps it's an issue with the disc drive.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 16, 2009)

When I first put the disc into my 360 today it showed me a screen that I should put the disc into a 360 console


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 16, 2009)

Lol. That's happened sometimes to me on my PS2, despite it being a slim model that I got like, 2 years ago, with discs in good condition.

I take good care of my discs. 


I'm also using the emoticon named after you.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 16, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Lol I'm level 14 and I have over 2000 caps.
> 
> 
> with like, over 1000 5mm bullets, and over 1000 Assault rifle ammo, with 500+ 10mm, 100+ shotgun shells, stuff like that. I have lots of ammo from lots of looting.
> ...



she's level five now, got like 4000 caps, 200 10mm and uh maybe 50 or so .32 cal. around 150 5.56 mm or something :/

she went for stealth/small guns and lockpick. pretty much the same as I did, except I think I went for science instead of lockpicking.

when she was lvl 2 she had like twice the stuff I had when I played it.

the only tradeoff, compared to me, is that I aim *alot * better 
intense training in fps games since Delta Force 1 (or perhaps earlier) has payed off I think


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2009)

Holy Christ. 


she has twice as much money as me. 

She'll start making more money when she gets into finding Pre-War books and giving them to Yearling. 100 caps each. 

And giving Sugar bombs to Murphy


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 17, 2009)

Ok since im buying F3 on wed, any VERY general advice you vets care to share with this cherry?

Not looking for quest tips, just a vague nudge in where i should invest my stat / skill points in, at least for the first try (i hear that they play a pretty good role in how your char will handle the game) and a good area or 2 to start in, and get a feel for the whole game / world.

Thanks for any tips ya have


----------



## RivFader (Aug 17, 2009)

Do not invest in stupid "+5 to this one stat" perks, instead invest in some education perks (liek the one that gives you +2 for every skill book your read) and some speech perks like Black Widow or Child At Heart. You will most likely max out at least half of all the skills at the end if you're not a complete noob, so go with eprks that enchance your abilities with things you won't get otherwise. Robotics Expert for example, can be very useful if you combine it with a good Sneak skill. Also try to plan through all the perks you want till level 20 (30 with add-ons). Perks regarding VATS and who're affecting your general stats like Betetr Criticals can be decent as well. 

As for SPECIAL: Go with intelligance sicne this will allow you to spend more Skill Points with each level and is good when talking to most of the people in the Wasteland. And if you the Broken Steel DLC and plan to get the Almost Perfect Perk: Ignore 12 or 2 Special Stats, you'll get them high soon enough anyway. Try to choose some stats that enchance the most important abilities for your playing style (for me that would be Lockpick, Speech, Small Guns and Repair - the best skills from my point of view). Agilty and Strengh are fairly worthless anyway. If you're not complete dumb you won't need that many VATS Shoots anyway, and that 20 pound of weight youc an carry more is nothing against the Strong Back perk.

As for the beginning of the game: Go to megaton (the first real city you'll encounter) and play through every quest you find there. They're well designed, feature some good humour and will give you lots of opportunities to learn how the game and the Wasteland works.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2009)

^everything depends ALOT on what you will *use* and *do* in the game. to me the + points for each skill book is useless since I rarely loot enough books to make it worth it.  agility is good if you like VATS and small guns and sneaking ^^

some skills that are good in general are small guns, speech and repair and either lockpick or science. medicine can be good if you have a low endurance since it boosts how much HP you'll get from stim paks and food/water etc.

and yes put at least a few points on intelligence if you want a more well rounded character when it comes to skills.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^everything depends ALOT on what you will *use* and *do* in the game.* to me the + points for each skill book is useless since I rarely loot enough books to make it worth it.*  agility is good if you like VATS and small guns and sneaking ^^
> 
> some skills that are good in general are small guns, speech and repair and either lockpick or science. medicine can be good if you have a low endurance since it boosts how much HP you'll get from stim paks and food/water etc.



Yeah, I explored every damn place in the whole wasteland so I got quite a few books


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2009)

I almost suspected as much 

I invest in those +5 on this and that skill perks when there's really nothing better to pick, they're good for boosting some skills for upcoming perks or just if you want to get better in them faster. they are kinda bad though as +5 is pretty low :/

and the +10% xp is also kinda low since it will mostly only net you like 2-4 more exp per kill .___.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 17, 2009)

So assuming i buy the 1st exp with the main game.. ive got about a week until the 2nd expansion comes out.. joy 

Ah well. Always did have a thing about making sure i had every offical exp for a game i bought


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2009)

^sweet. I think broken steel would be the best expansion to begin with since it adds 10 more levels to the level cap. meaning you won't be max level halfway through the game 

unless you grind like a friend that is >__>


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer

 I think it's fair to warn you, that if you disarm the nuke in Megaton, OR have Good Karma status,  Mr. Burke will hire a hit on you, so you'll have Talon Mercenaries on your ass. You will may encounter them in the Wastelands or when you spawn after you use the Fast-Travel Feature. They are always in groups.

And likewise, if you have Bad Karma status, the Regulators will be after you. 
If you don't want to get into fights with either, and thus, avoid more combat, keep your Karma neuteral.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 17, 2009)

I've always had the talon after me. even before I even disarmed the bomb 

edit: ah then agian, I'm mostly a goody two shoes (that steals and murders if I like what I see but in F3, that doesn't really even it out it seems)...

and since they provide good ammo and gear (to sell if nothing else) I kinda like them 

never seen the regulators. I hope to get a chance to see them with my new evil chick


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I've always had the talon after me. even before I even disarmed the bomb
> 
> edit: ah then agian, I'm mostly a goody two shoes (that steals and murders if I like what I see but in F3, that doesn't really even it out it seems)...
> 
> ...



Simms is a member of the Regulators. 


You will know who they are since they will have cowboy hats and stuff.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> I've always had the talon after me. even before I even disarmed the bomb
> 
> edit: ah then agian, I'm mostly a goody two shoes (that steals and murders if I like what I see but in F3, that doesn't really even it out it seems)...
> 
> ...



One play though I was ambushed by the Talon Company as soon as I left Vault 101 WTF


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2009)

Gig said:


> One play though I was ambushed by the Talon Company as soon as I left Vault 101 WTF



That must have been quite a hassle.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> That must have been quite a hassle.



Indeed it was but the early rewards where great the Talon company armour is pretty awesome at level 2 and I managed to kill them by using the near by car on the road as an explosive


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 17, 2009)

^ 


I remember my first Talon encounter.

I was leaving Megaton to explore the area nearby after my first visit. It was a little ways off from the entrance that I ran into a group of 3 Mercs.

I managed to kill them, but I was immediately ambushed by Raiders after that. 


So I killed them too, and I took the flamer that one of them had.


----------



## Gig (Aug 17, 2009)

The Flamer is the best and most badass weapon in the game since nothing can stand against the all consuming power of fire 

The only other weapons that compare are the Heavy incinerator which looks incredible


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

I love the heavy incinerator because of its range and the fact I have like 6,000 things of fuel for it.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 18, 2009)

It sounds like I need this weapon.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

Broken Steel content btw.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 18, 2009)

i r n33d 2 bai Br0k3n st33l th3n


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2009)

I never used the flamer or anything involving flamer fuel ONCE in the entire game


----------



## Gig (Aug 18, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I never used the flamer or anything involving flamer fuel ONCE in the entire game


You mean you've never experienced the awesomeness of purging the unclean with the all consuming power flames while laughing manically ?


----------



## Scapa (Aug 18, 2009)

_"Walk softly.. and carry a big gun."_ - Dawn of War 1

I liked flamethrower. Only minus was that "ur on fire lol" thing time to time. >_>


----------



## Blackheart17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Flamer is awesome..Same with the heavy weapon Vengeance..It's so badass..

I just can't wait 'till Fallout: New Vegas comes out next June, since i've done virtually everything on Fallout 3.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 18, 2009)

^

Um.. ya do realize that the 2nd F3 expansion comes out in a week?

"Broken steel and point lookout"


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2009)

Gig said:


> You mean you've never experienced the awesomeness of purging the unclean with the all consuming power flames while laughing manically ?



No  I didn't raise my big guns rating until I was in Broken Steel when I realized I needed to use the Tesla 

Although it looks fun as hell


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 18, 2009)

isn't Tesla classified under Energy weapons?


----------



## Blackheart17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> ^
> 
> Um.. ya do realize that the 2nd F3 expansion comes out in a week?
> 
> "Broken steel and point lookout"



I already DL'd Broken Steel and Point Lookout, did every side quest with them too. They've been out for a while now..


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 19, 2009)

Got the Pitt / Anchorage expansion in already, main game will arrive sometime tomarrow. Hopefully this lives up to what ive heard about it, and will keep me entertained until they release D3 (for at least for the nxt cple months)

Ive already thought up a name for my 1st character. Its epic.

"Fluffles McFuzzyKittens"


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 19, 2009)

remember to play on Very Hard setting...thats the only way the game will provide somewhat of a challenge.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 19, 2009)

How bad are Behemoths on Very Hard?


----------



## Scapa (Aug 19, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> How bad are Behemoths on Very Hard?



With knockback weapons:
- No problem.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2009)

Overlords are more troublesome than behemoths ironically, despite being "lower" on their evolutionary scale.

Those tri-beam laser rifles they carry have a script on them that makes them do +40 damage if the target is the PC.


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 20, 2009)

Scapa said:


> With knockback weapons:
> - No problem.



Nice.  



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Overlords are more troublesome than behemoths ironically, despite being "lower" on their evolutionary scale.
> 
> Those tri-beam laser rifles they carry have a script on them that makes them do +40 damage if the target is the PC.



40+?

Is this regardless of what armor you have?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2009)

Madara42 said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd have to double check in the G.E.C.K, but: check this page for info


TBH i don't think armor protects from this additional damage like it does the base tri-beam damage...

I had a pretty well decked out guy who got wasted in 2-3 shots by an Overlord.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 20, 2009)

Ive played through FO3 on the PS3 but to be honest I think Id enjoy it more if I was playing it on the PC :S


----------



## James Bond (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice stuff  maybe I should invest in it for the PC! Need to wait till I get some money though, skint from driving lessons.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2009)

^ there's actually a fix for that on the PC version


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, started playing yesterday.

Encounted my first mutated molerat on the way to the grocery store. Waited until it got within a foot or so of me, and managed a vat-critical right on its neck with the pistol amata gave me. Popped its head off, the body colapsed and the head rolled downhill. 

Very interesting and fun so far 

Started with an int of 8. Majoring in small guns / science / lock-picking on the 1st try.


----------



## RivFader (Aug 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, started playing yesterday.
> 
> Encounted my first mutated molerat on the way to the grocery store. Waited until it got within a foot or so of me, and managed a vat-critical right on its neck with the pistol amata gave me. Popped its head off, the body colapsed and the head rolled downhill.
> 
> ...



Good choices so far. Just don't forget Repair and Speech over it (I call them the "Big 5").


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 21, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, started playing yesterday.
> 
> Encounted my first mutated molerat on the way to the grocery store. Waited until it got within a foot or so of me, and managed a vat-critical right on its neck with the pistol amata gave me. Popped its head off, the body colapsed and the head rolled downhill.
> 
> ...



I would have picked a diff tag skill instead of taking both science and lock-picking. Unless you are RPing a thief type of character, you really don't need both of those skills. Most doors in the game can either be lock-picked or hacked from a terminal. I've only encountered a few doors that could only be lockpicked, or only be hacked.


----------



## Cero (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow fallout 3 has been the only game i have played more than 3 times and still want to play it over. Still need the to get Broken Steel and whatnot, but Mothership Zeta is tempting to before before that


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 21, 2009)

I still need to get the DLCs for Fallout 3. =\


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 22, 2009)

myp2p.eu & myp2p.eu My gf discovered something...odd in Fallout 3 yesterday. someone's compensating!!! :0



Cero said:


> Wow fallout 3 has been the only game i have played more than 3 times and still want to play it over. Still need the to get Broken Steel and whatnot, but Mothership Zeta is tempting to before before that



if you're level 20. get broken steel first to raise the level cap to 30, that way you can still gain levels during mothership zeta too ;D


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the Mod armors but IMO some of them appear too WH40K when in reality I'm just looking for something that matches the concept art.

I like Fallout 1 and 2 looking power armor, where it actually looks aged with broken parts and lowjack pieces cobbled on. From a lore standpoint I just pretend that the Eastern BoS found a large mint-supply of T-45d Power Armors in the Pentagon, but I actually think the whole "standardized" version of Power Armor in F3 is very lame.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> I like Fallout 1 and 2 looking power armor, where it actually looks aged with broken parts and lowjack pieces cobbled on.


IMO, from a story perspective, all non-Enclave armor should look at least this fucked up:



> From a lore standpoint I just pretend that the Eastern BoS found a large mint-supply of T-45d Power Armors in the Pentagon, but I actually think the whole "standardized" version of Power Armor in F3 is very lame.


yeah, i dunno where this T-45d shit came from...in F1 & 2 the brother hood all sported T-51b power armor or combat armor. I hate the look of the 45d.

i also try to ignore the fact that despite it being 200 years after the war, society is about as fucked up as in F1, yet the tech still looks fresh.


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2009)

Ya know you've been playing too much F3 (played for a good 8 hours yesterday. didnt have anything else to do) when ya dream that you've survived the holocaust and the first thing you do is start looting a ruined house.. 

Aside from BoS, anyplace else i can get my hands on a powersuit? Armor im using right now is the ranger armor (just finished pulling her people out of the hotel)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Ya know you've been playing too much F3 (played for a good 8 hours yesterday. didnt have anything else to do) when ya dream that you've survived the holocaust and the first thing you do is start looting a ruined house..
> 
> Aside from BoS, anyplace else i can get my hands on a powersuit? Armor im using right now is the ranger armor (just finished pulling her people out of the hotel)



there are several places...

off the top of my head there is Ft. Constantine which has a T-51B power armor in storage.

if you have the _Operation: Anchorage_ DLC you can acquire a Winterized T-51B as well as the perk that lets you use it once you complete the VR simulation.

another place is _The Pitt_ DLC which can yield the Tribal Power armor or Ashur's Power armor.

Also, the Enclave random encounters can land you some Tesla power armor or Hellfire power armor.

In truth the BoS armor is shit compared to the stuff you can find in the game if you look for it...


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 23, 2009)

Just stumbed across a suit of prototype bos medic armor, but says i need training to use it.

I have both the pitt and anchorage paks, so where do i go for the simulation?


----------



## RivFader (Aug 23, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Just stumbed across a suit of prototype bos medic armor, but says i need training to use it.
> 
> I have both the pitt and anchorage paks, so where do i go for the simulation?



Aiding the Outcasts.
You'll also receive Power Armor Training after finishing the simulation. Also try to find all 10 Intel suitcases within the simulation for an extra perk


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 23, 2009)

And don't be seduced by the evil power of the Chinese stealth suit


----------



## RivFader (Aug 23, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> And don't be seduced by the evil power of the Chinese stealth suit



He isn't evil, he just doesn't know that raping AND murdering innocents is bad


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 23, 2009)

I think I once played Fallout 3 for maybe 10+ hours straight.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 23, 2009)

I took a vacation to play F3 when it launched.

Yes a 10 day vacation.

So yeah...yeah.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2009)

I remember uninstalling this game and saying: 

_Ok, I'm done with this until New Vegas comes out..._

I reinstalled the next day, because my will is weak


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

^lol'd

I can't remember where the location wher Dog Meat is 
is it anywhere near germantown?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 25, 2009)

Centuryslayer said:


> ^lol'd
> 
> I can't remember where the location wher Dog Meat is
> is it anywhere near germantown?



on your way to minefield there is a junkyard where Dog Meat is taking a bite out of crime


----------



## Centuryslayer (Aug 25, 2009)

so near minefield, I was almost right. ^^
like to the east of it or was it south?

the mutants have now resorted to psychological warfare :0

*beware*, will hurt your eyes and may be harmful to your mental health

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, i accidently finished the game when i got too far with the main quest, so im starting over.

Loved the game, though i have to say im a bit disapointed with the lack of enemy variety that ive seen with the basic, and the first 2 exp packs (anchorage and pitt. Getting broken and point today sometime)

Combat got semi-boring and repetitive for me as well (i played a mid-close range gunner, so it was pretty much the same thing. Run up to enemy / let it run close to me (if it was humanoid-type) go into vats.. do a 3-4 action burst on the head.  Repeat.

Would love to see a giant, mutated spider horror..

Though i gotta say, i loved liberty-prime. Can i have one for christmas, please? I'll be good with it. I promise


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> Well, i accidently finished the game when i got too far with the main quest, so im starting over.
> 
> Loved the game, though i have to say im a bit disapointed with the lack of enemy variety that ive seen with the basic, and the first 2 exp packs (anchorage and pitt. Getting broken and point today sometime)
> 
> ...


PC or 360?


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 26, 2009)

PC.

A cple diff things this time around when i first started. On my way to the grocery store, i got jumped by some guy in leather armor and a sniper rifle (had a unique name, dont remember it) and when i finally get to the store, there's a freaking giant rad scorpion waiting for me 

Im only lvl 2 at this point, mind you lol

So yeah.. game's gotten off to a rather interesting start the 2nd time around


----------



## Wolfarus (Aug 30, 2009)

Dosnt ANYbody in the wasteland know how to dig a grave? Seems that in every hideout or occupied home, there's at least 1 skeleton laying out in plain sight, usually in a tub or laying over a chair / on the ground. Sometimes on the bed that they (the living occupents) sleep in, since there isnt any other in the building.

Fucking lazy / creepy people, i tell ya..


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 30, 2009)

What's even stranger is that these freaking bones are 200 years old. And they seem pretty intact, like perfect science class skeletons.

The thing is though you have to think of Fallout as an idealized version of the Nuclear Apocalypse from the 50's viewpoint in order for everything to make sense.


----------



## Gig (Aug 30, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> And don't be seduced by the evil power of the Chinese stealth suit



The Dark Powers of Chinese stealth suit lead to ultimate power none can resist its temptation


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Aug 31, 2009)

How much stealthier does the Chinese Stealth suit make you?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 31, 2009)

Actually not that much unless your Sneak skill is already very high.

It is basically an infinite Stealthboy with it's on inherent sneak bonus. Your Sneak skill has to be high already to get the best use out of it.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 31, 2009)

It also has certain sneak affects besides the labeled states. line of sight and all that.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 31, 2009)

what really makes it cheese is the fact that the stealth field never breaks as long as you are crouched.

I usually mod the stealth suit's appearance (make the helm removable) so while i'm at it I change the stealth field to at least break if the attacker notices me attacking him.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 3, 2009)

I do find it funny that I can attack people with my stealth field on with a melee weapon but when I tap them they notice me. I always found that strange.


----------



## Hollowized (Sep 14, 2009)

lol, the overseer got the moves. The FO3 vanilla birthday party should have been more like this
[YOUTUBE]Fi61-C5Vg6I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 12, 2009)

Mothership Zata is just awesome i can only hope they made the lone 101 became the main character in New Vegas to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 12, 2009)

lol at Overseer...


any release date on New Vegas yet?


----------



## Yoburi (Oct 13, 2009)

^They said next year i even hear a rumor that we get on the radio some Frank Sinatra and Sami david jr. because they were a hit in Vegas on the 60 and thats when the war start here.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok so I just got fallout 3 collectors edition new.
However I think I made a bad decition since I should had gotten the game of the year edition instead.

Is there any chances that I may trade my fallout 3 wich is practically new for the game of the year edition and giving just a little bit of money for difference?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2009)

GOTY rocks, and god bless the Winterised Power Armor


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 12, 2009)

^Hellfire just fucks all the others and since they are easy to get repair isn't someting important.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2009)

Yoburi said:


> ^Hellfire just fucks all the others and since they are easy to get repair isn't someting important.



Winterized T-51b Power Armor doesn't ever need repaired therefore solidifying it's place as the best Power Armour


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 12, 2009)

It really doesnt having been glitched to be the max condition rating. thank god that happened. though I still find it to suck complete ass. So I main with the crimson dragoon chinese stealth armor.


----------



## DragonTiger (Nov 12, 2009)

I should be picking up the GOTY edition tomorrow. Any tips for a complete noob?

I swear, I've read over about half this thread in anticipation. I'm pretty psyched.


----------



## loraindeniso3 (Nov 14, 2009)

hi there...

I am thinking of getting fallout 3 and i dont know nothing about it. i am also worried that i wont understand the story, does it carry on from the others?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 14, 2009)

DragonTiger said:


> I should be picking up the GOTY edition tomorrow. Any tips for a complete noob?
> 
> I swear, I've read over about half this thread in anticipation. I'm pretty psyched.



In terms of weaponry, smalls arms are better than unarmed, meele, big guns or lazers. It's the only weapon skill you really need.



loraindeniso3 said:


> hi there...
> 
> I am thinking of getting fallout 3 and i dont know nothing about it. i am also worried that i wont understand the story, does it carry on from the others?



It takes place like a hundred years after Fallout 2? There are references to older games but it's not a direct continuation.

I never played 1 or 2 and I understood it just fine.


----------



## Athrum (Nov 15, 2009)

Sorry to disagree but IMO the best weapons in the game are laser ones.


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 15, 2009)

Nah. 

The special / unqiue small arm guns kick ass (like the terrible shotgun, or the dragon-something chinese assault)

The only other weapon that ive found that does better(Dam wise) is the unique (forget the name) laser-gatling that you find in the..


*Spoiler*: __ 



death claw sanctuary




I woudlnt even THINK of going there until you are at least level 16 though. The death claws are NOTHING to laugh about until you are in your late teens+ , inregards to level.

So yeah.. the only weapon skills you need are small arms, then later on, big guns (so you can get the most out of that laser gatling, once you find it)


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 15, 2009)

The small guns are the most plentiful and have more ammo and the most damaging ones still outdo the lasers.


----------



## Akamatsu (Nov 15, 2009)

Visit the mothership get the captains phaser gun best weapon in game xD
That and the rifle disinagrater =/ spelling are two best weps usually one hit on most enemys depending on your skills to though my char perfecto !


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 15, 2009)

Ewww,     DLC


----------



## Yoburi (Nov 15, 2009)

Akamatsu said:


> Visit the mothership get the captains phaser gun best weapon in game xD
> That and the rifle disinagrater =/ spelling are two best weps usually one hit on most enemys depending on your skills to though my char perfecto !



Alien phaser>Alien captain phaser because the damage is 100 or someting but you olny get 200 shots at best and the best thing is you don't even need mothership Zeta to get the weapon the main game gives the weapon if you find the crash spaceship.

But the real best weapon its the trilaser weapon the overlords have that shit gives 89 damage points and ammo is easy to get the funny thing is this laser gun tops all other plasma weapons in this game but you need BS DLC.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2009)

Bump                       .


----------



## The Scientist (Dec 20, 2009)

Suigetsu said:


> Ok so I just got fallout 3 collectors edition new.
> However I think I made a bad decition since I should had gotten the game of the year edition instead.
> 
> Is there any chances that I may trade my fallout 3 wich is practically new for the game of the year edition and giving just a little bit of money for difference?



at a gamestop, probably.


----------



## Muk (Dec 20, 2009)

i haven't played this game in ages xD


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

How do I insert the cam or whatever whats her face gives you to learn about the Mirulaks or whatever?


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2009)

the nest camera?


----------



## Fang (Dec 20, 2009)

yeah the nest camera


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 20, 2009)

Go to the nest and interact with it.


the nest is at the bottom of the anchorage war memorial I think


----------



## Akamatsu (Dec 20, 2009)

Inside anchorage memorial (DC) go inside and down to very bottom take a stealth boy if you want so you dont get spotted but doesnt matter if you do get spotted.


----------



## Son Goku (Dec 25, 2009)

The operation anchorage paid homage to the monument if you look closely


----------



## Super Naruto (Jan 13, 2010)

Just bought this Game for £27 off Amazon.co.uk, and for the Game of the Year edition too! Bargain? I think so, for The main game and 5 expansions worth of content.

I was wondering what people think of the game, as i have yet to play it i'm really excited to get stuck into it!

I'm on the 360, and i read there were bugs on initial release, if there are any on the 360 has there been an update to rectify the problems?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm pretty late to the party.... but I just started this game a few weeks ago. I'm currently 20 hrs in... just reached lvl 8 with bad karma. It's a pretty fun game.. and I think I'm getting addicted to it.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 22, 2010)

You are late. You'll probably still "beat" it before me, even though I started it over a year ago...


----------



## The Boss (Apr 22, 2010)

You haven't beat it? As in finish main story?


----------



## Vai (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, I can help you with this game, boss.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Apr 23, 2010)

me and my gf still play it (got it around launch) 

one of the better games for 360 Imo. Shoko, get the dlc Broken Steel if you can. it adds 10 more levels, new weapons and armor and new enemies as well as extending the main quest a little :]
the Pitt and Point Lookout are also very good. but short :/


----------



## FFLN (Apr 23, 2010)

The Boss said:


> You haven't beat it? As in finish main story?



I get too distracted by the exploring, side quests, and the random gun fights. The main story is easy. I could've beaten that a LOOONG time ago.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 23, 2010)

In terms of DLC I'll give you all a good list to go with.

1.Broken Steel (Level cap/story) / Anchorage (low levels get power armor and items)

2. The Pitt (Side-Story/items/atmosphere) 

3. Mothership Zeta (unique/interesting/side-story)

4. Point Lookout (O.K. story/kinda boring/big)

Also to boss I'd recommend trying to get out of bad karma, to me it gets annoying. you get hunted by sheriffs and you don't get fawkes who can just power house everything.


Btw Liberty Prime (best ally)

to those who say you cant use him. I have both versions console/pc.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh god oh god.. good game is _goood_.  About 45 hrs of gameplay already. 

Thanks for all the input so far guys. I'm currently lvl 17 or 18.  Most hated quest so far is "Reilly's Rangers" .. so many fucking Super Mutant.  

I have a house in Megaton now...  As far as main quest goes, Im supposed to meet my father somewhere so we can go do something... or something like that.... finding my father was a disappointing quest. I was hoping for something more "_epic_" I guess. But oh well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 27, 2010)

I have it for 360, and I missed the bubble head of laser in Raven Rock... does that mean that I have to do the game AGAIN? Cant I find it again in some other place?


----------



## Vai (Apr 27, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> I have it for 360, and I missed the bubble head of laser in Raven Rock... does that mean that I have to do the game AGAIN? Cant I find it again in some other place?



unfortunately, no.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I skipped going to the radio tower too but I load one of my earlier games just so I can get the "following his footsteps" achievement. I regret not doing it first time round cuz its one of the first time you get to fight a_ HUUUUUUUUGE_ super mutant and the brotherhood helps you fight it. Shit was so cash.
> 
> They are all _huuuuge_..  It sucks cuz there was only one of me.. but I made it without dying so.. :ho skills.
> 
> Yeah Im thinking about getting "Broken Steel" but Im wondering it it's cheaper to buy all the DLC on Live or cheaper to buy the GOTY edition?



Yeah, battle in front of the tower was pretty exhilarating. I just hid out in that ruined building that you enter from and sniped though.

I think the GOTY edition is cheaper, but I don't remember if that's the one that comes with only the first two DLC or if that's the one that has all of them. I know that the PS3 and PC got a version that has all of them, but I'm not too certain about the 360.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

I checked and they have the GOTY edition with all 5 DLC for 360... it'll probably be cheaper to get that game instead of the DLC since they are about $10 each.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

Broken Steel made me cry 

I bought Fallout 3 GOTY edition for £30 roughly


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

The good kind of tears.. or bad one?


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

Bad. 

10char


----------



## The Boss (Apr 28, 2010)

... well I guess I will have to wait till I get the DLC then.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

In all honesty it will depend on your feelings for the Enclave and Brotherhood of Steel.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wait a minute.... You get Liutenant Serah as your GF and you become a hero of the Brotherhood. Why do you feel sad?
Sure the robot doesnt make the cut 




When you get to raven rock, be sure to check for the laser bubble head, if you miss it then youll have to do the game all over again if you want the forsaken achievement.

I dont know how I could miss it... dammit!


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



because liberty didn't make it . mind you they did say they would rebuild him

Seriously, fuck sarah. Literally.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Apr 28, 2010)

Goddamn I love this game, been replaying it recently.

Too bad the GOTY edition is still $69+ over here...what a waste


----------



## FFLN (Apr 28, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... well I guess I will have to wait till I get the DLC then.



I only got Broken Steel so I could reach level 30. And I *know *you don't want to be stuck on level 20...


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 28, 2010)

Death is a preferable alternative to communism


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2010)

Yagami-Kun said:


> Goddamn I love this game, been replaying it recently.
> 
> Too bad the GOTY edition is still $69+ over here...what a waste



dang...

also I'm still level 27 or something


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

FFLN said:


> I only got Broken Steel so I could reach level 30. And I *know *you don't want to be stuck on level 20...



I reached lvl 20 yesterday...  Time to go get the Broken Steel DLC..


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Broken Steel is so awesome, it's as good as point lookout and operation anchorage.

Which reminds me I should finish Mothership Zeta, I haven't played this game in like 10 months.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I reached lvl 20 yesterday...  Time to go get the Broken Steel DLC..



Yes, you should. Can't let that delicious XP go to waste.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

I know... I feel so bad for not even getting any exp I stopped playing.  Gonna get it tonight. I cannot wait anymore..


----------



## FFLN (Apr 29, 2010)

So any male characters in FO3 that you consider to be on 'bro' level or Kaidan/Alistair-ish? I think one of those ghouls would work. How about Three Dog?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

ghouls are a zombie menace that need to die 

Try sergeant RL-3.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Charon is pretty cool... I wouldn't say he's Kaidan/Alistair tier... but () I have a hard on for Harkin.. when I found out he was the robot I wanted to romance him.  DAT ROBOT ASS.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

Ghouls are the zombie menace and need to be expunged from the wasteland.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

No they are awesome.. ugly but AWESOME.  Don't you ever listen to 3 dog.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm a massive bigot to those zombie motherfuckers.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Bigot = Fagot

You know it be true.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Dude Harkin scared the shit out of me when I found out he was an android. He's pretty badass too, I tried to kill him one time after I slaughtered the market and it took awhile for him to go down.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Bigot = Fagot
> 
> You know it be true.



Don't start with me woman.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Seargent RL-3 is badass, so is Fawkes even though it was wierd when I found out he was a girl. 

Star Paladin Cross is cool too. 

O Charon is a sneaky mutherfucker. 

Jericho can suck a dick though, he's an asshole.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

O wait I just looked at the fallout wiki the developers made a mistake with the dialogue and Fawkes is actually a dude.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

The World said:


> Dude Harkin scared the shit out of me when I found out he was an android. He's pretty badass too, I tried to kill him one time after I slaughtered the market and it took awhile for him to go down.


I wanted to sex up Harkin.  I want to meet more of his friends.  Robot orgy.  



Son Goku said:


> Don't start with me woman.


Look into your heart. You. Know. It. Be. true. 



The World said:


> Seargent RL-3 is badass, so is Fawkes even though it was wierd when I found out he was a girl.
> 
> Star Paladin Cross is cool too.
> 
> ...



I'm 12 and who is this Seargent RL-3?? Don't think I've met him yet...??


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Your only level 12?

And Seargent RL3 is a robot who you can only buy if you have neutral karma


----------



## The Boss (Apr 29, 2010)

Shit no... Im lvl 20... atass I came across the guy who was selling that robot.. but I was broke as fuck so I couldn't get him.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

haha how can you be poor?

It's relatively easy to get rich.

also fear my level 30


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

Fear mah level 30 with the sneak suit and Perforator.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I have both of those, all dlc packs boi


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2010)

I got everything too BOIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.

I even got Liberty fucking Prime in mah pocket niglett.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 29, 2010)

I have PC and Xbox Version so I have mah boi liberty by my side always


----------



## FFLN (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't even met all of those companions. I wandered around and fought alone until around level 22-24 or so. Paladin Star Cross is the only companion I've come across and hired. I think I met Charon, the ghoul mercenary who's contract you can get, but I didn't want to give up my melee for another ranged. Oh yeah, there's the guy in Megaton too, but my karma was already too high for him when I got there.

I have no idea who those other companions are. Still keeping an eye out for Dogmeat.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

You get him in the scrapyard.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF----_ 



OH GOD! WHY DID MY DAD HAVE TO DIE.  I MAD.  I thought he was gonna live till the end of the game. ;___; 




Fuck the Enclave.... also I just learned how to use a Power Suit..  

Tell me more about this *sneak suit*. Where can I get it?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Anchorage alaska. You earn it after completing the war sim. so dont carry a lot of things when going there. when you crouch you get an invisibility field that works until you shoot an unsilenced gun or touch the enemy.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Your dad dies to defeat the enclave menace and giving free water to all. seems honorable even though 
*Spoiler*: _spoils_ 



the guy he tried to kill survives


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Is that a DLC item?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes. it is mah boy. should of bought it when they dealed it for 400mp. 

If your looking for good non DLC armor, I can dig some intel.

you have to do a quest called *you gotta shoot em in the head*.

at the end kill the guy who gave the quest to you and take on the best non-DLC armors.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

I was just looking at that quest. I got all the keys and stuff.. even found the place... I think I'll give him the keys and follow him... and kill him.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Enclave are bastards. 

Random gunship drops, what the fuck is this? VIETNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM?


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Random gunship drops? 

Don't think Im that far into main story yet.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

The Enclave go all out eventually.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't like them. Those fuckers.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Those fuckers and their wild west gun slingin' leader!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Wait until you. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



meet their leader the president of the united states of america.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't think my guy wears the best armor. He can wear power armor, but it's a bit too heavy considering all of the other stuff he's carrying with him. I usually just pick up the Talon armor and use that to patch up my current suit... or maybe I switched to the Reilly's Rangers armor... I don't really recall.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Reilly's rangers armor is the best non-power armor in the game.

talon armor is heavy, slightly less effective.

did you get the Reilly's Rangers helmet?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah I usually switch out to Reillys armor when I'm not sneaking in my sneak suit for heavy encounters with huge Super Mutants. That or the invincible power armor from the anchorage DLC.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

The anchorage DLC armor is pretty good. I mean you dont really need it. I like Reilly's armor for speed.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

And more AP.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Not clicking that spoiler ..  

I got the Reilly's rangers armor and it's probably my current favorite.. including the look as well.  I refuse to wear ugly outfits.  

I LOVE the heavy armor though. Shit looks so cash.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

get brotherhood outcast armor, it's cool.

click it.

I like AP. Since I have the Perk Bloody Mess


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Reilly's rangers armor is the best non-power armor in the game.
> 
> talon armor is heavy, slightly less effective.
> 
> did you get the Reilly's Rangers helmet?



Yeah, I probably do have it on then. I only keep the Talon armor around to sell or to patch up my own armor. It was good earlier on though. I got the Ranger helmet, but I've gotten used to my guy wearing the +1 Cunning hat, so it feels weird switching it out for anything else.

For super mutants, I just sneak and snipe with the hunting rifle. It's a lot easier finding ammo for that gun than it is for the actual sniper rile.

Actually, I think Star Cross might be carrying an extra suit of Enclave armor, just so I can switch out to that if I happen to get into the middle of a huge firefight, like when I went to the Slaver Falls, or whatever it's called, and some guy kept on telling me that he didn't like the look of me and then pulled out his hammer and attacked. I wanted to get the slaves out of there peacefully, but if they wanted to take on a two-man wrecking machine, they were free to do so.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm solo in my quest. I have followers but they sit at my house and hold down the fort. along with my pet do dogmeat .

When I get in a big firefight I dont need armor. I just take out my really big guns. Tesla Cannon and my Fatman. 

I like the enclave armor tesla look. But it's really weak.

I killed Eulogy Jones Head Slaver. I wanted his clothes that I never wore. Just like Lucas Sims.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

I didn't even get a chance to talk to that slaver. The Thor brothers went psycho when I was just exploring. I think I took his clothes though... and hat.

I didn't know that the companions just hang out at the house... I thought they'd go back to where ever I found them.

I only put on the Enclave armor for the strength boost. I think my guy's strength is at 5 now. Used to be at 4.

I don't use heavy weapons much, if at all. Maybe just that flamethrower. My guy's a maxed out small guns expert. I was thinking of making another character that's a hand-to-hand expert, but after reading a new article on IGN about Fallout: Vegas and the special hand-to-hand moves they have during VATS, I might just save him for that.

Talking about FO3 makes me want to play it again.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I love using Fisto! great weapon.


Though my main weapons are swords.

Jingwei's shock sword mostly.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

You can have more than 1 follower?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes at least 2 at a time. More with certain methods.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Well that one bitch from the Brotherhood wont follow me cuz she said I have Charon. Is she a bigot?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Charon is evil, she is like the most light side/good follower so recruiting evil fucks pisses her off.

Oh wait Charon has no karma. Yeah she's a fucking racist.


----------



## FFLN (Apr 30, 2010)

Wait, you can take two at a time? I thought it was just one too. Is this with certain DLC or part of the game? Non-modded?


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

It's a glitch I think. Dog + someone else = 2 companions too.

*If you've killed Dogmeat to gain an additional follower slot, then get the Puppies! perk while the second follower is following you, they may stand in one place, refusing to go anywhere with you. When talked to, the normal dialogue options appear, but nothing seems to work.*


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

The World said:


> It's a glitch I think. Dog + someone else = 2 companions too.



... and here I thought we could recruit 2 people.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

This guy will freak you out if you don't turn around to notice him. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXapwiLciZA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

You can in certain ways. dogmeat doesnt need to die.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

What quest is that?


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

some low level side quest.

I keep forgetting to reply.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

I DUN EVEN


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

It's the naughty nightwear quest.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

It's small time


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ_MV3DcuaA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHChmYcpdd4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Barrel roll


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

lol Leon and his jokes. 

Nightwear quest? Still no clue.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

go to fallout wikia


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

okay...


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

silly 8,000 gamerscore do not tempt me


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

This is the coolest shit ever guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOwqmsY_B5M[/YOUTUBE]

I so want the PC version so I can do this. And so I can have a Warhammer 40k costume mod and Darth Vader mod.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Someone needs to mod Charon in Garrus. 





Son Goku said:


> silly 8,000 gamerscore do not tempt me


I know.. I'm a _horrible_ person. Instead of spending my time to collect achievements I spent it playing Mass Effect 1 & 2 when I already had all the achievements.  Also Fallout takes a shit load of time before I unlock anything.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

I only have a gamerscore of 11,000.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

My mass effect 1 cheevios are glitched, they didn't register. 


That to my over 1,000 fallout gamerscore 


Also, 28,007 gamerscore.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

11k is not bad I guess...  I only achievement whore on the games I love.. and when I have some free time.  

ME1 achievement glitching?  unheard of.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Me too I completely achievement whoooooooored(if that's even a word) on ME1 and ME2.

I only have insanity achievement left to unlock.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> 11k is not bad I guess...  I only achievement whore on the games I love.. and when I have some free time.
> 
> ME1 achievement glitching?  unheard of.



Well I heard of it


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

The World said:


> Me too I completely achievement whoooooooored(if that's even a word) on ME1 and ME2.
> 
> I only have insanity achievement left to unlock.



Why haven't you do your insanity run yet? I did it with default renegade MaleShep.. fucking Horizon was a bitch. 



Son Goku said:


> Well I heard of it


LIES AND DAMNATION!


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

your face 

it stopped recording them after noveria


----------



## The Boss (Apr 30, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> your face
> 
> it stopped recording them after noveria



You know what to do. Replay that shit to get your achievements.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't have my disc, it's gone


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Get it back. Either Steal it(Renegade) or Coerce someone to give you it (Paragon) Mass Effect carries over IRL.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

Well they dont sell it at the local gamestore.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

Well that's what XboxLive is for.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 30, 2010)

Gamerscore: 7800

1140 points on Fallout 3


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont have hard drive space for that.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2010)

I got the awesome 120gb harddrive. 

Really helps when you have like 8 more gigs of fallout DLC.


----------



## Son Goku (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the original 20GB


----------



## The Boss (May 1, 2010)

I have the 20 g as well...  

I'll lend you my game...


----------



## swedishpasta (May 1, 2010)

10 $ extra for Game Of The Year, worth it?


----------



## FFLN (May 1, 2010)

yes, it is.


----------



## Son Goku (May 2, 2010)

5 DLC's with at least two hours a piece to them. your paying around a dollar for an hour of new content. thats only including the main quests by the way.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

SOOOO I found all 20 of the bobbleheads. Never again.


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2010)

Did you have to look those up? I'm just randomly exploring and hoping to come up on them.


----------



## Son Goku (May 2, 2010)

you have to look them up. some dont even show up in the main story.


I have 19. I missed the enclave one.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> you have to look them up. some dont even show up in the main story.
> 
> 
> I have 19. I missed the enclave one.



Welcome to the club


----------



## FFLN (May 2, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> you have to look them up. some dont even show up in the main story.
> 
> 
> I have 19. I missed the enclave one.



I didn't mean exploring to find them, I meant "look them up on the internet or on a guide". It's taking me so long to even want to beat FO3 because I explore as many places as I can... looking for bobbleheads. I don't use a guide either because it's more fun discovering it on my own.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 2, 2010)

kk I am starting a new save to get all the bubbleheads, but this time I am blowing megaton and I am gonna keep Lucas Sims wargear, so I can be a chuck norris.


----------



## The Boss (May 2, 2010)

FFLN said:


> Did you have to look those up? I'm just randomly exploring and hoping to come up on them.



Yeah I looked up a guide on the fallout3 wiki. I ain't got time to look aimlessly around just for bobbleheads. It was a bitch to get a few of them... one or two of them wasn't even on the map. I call BS.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2010)

You would have to look that shit up, probably 1 guy in a million would be able to find all 20 just randomly exploring.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2010)

The World said:


> You would have to look that shit up, probably 1 guy in a million would be able to find all 20 just randomly exploring.



Well, if I ever get back to playing the game again, I'll see how many I'll be able to find without a guide.


----------



## Son Goku (May 3, 2010)

yeah you have to find one hidden in a secret city that you cant see with the naked eye.

good luck.


----------



## FFLN (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up at least. Does that city at least show up if you have the Explorer perk?


----------



## The Boss (May 3, 2010)

Nope. It's not a city... it's not on the map. It shows up on as a door though, but only if you look at your area map.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

what a freaking pain, sigh... I dont wanna play the game again trough the begining! Too much jangles the moon monkey.

Do you know a good way to level up quickly?


----------



## Payapaya (May 4, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> what a freaking pain, sigh... I dont wanna play the game again trough the begining! Too much jangles the moon monkey.
> 
> Do you know a good way to level up quickly?



Well that just depends what console you are playing on.  If you are playing on a PC, than all you have to do is press ~ in game and than type advlevel [Level up your character one level].  

There is a glitch in game that allows you to continuously get 6 xp, but I am not sure if it was ever fixed.  

Never mind it was fixed with a patch.  

I love playing Fall Out 3 on the PC just because of all the mods that are available for it.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 4, 2010)

got the 360 version , should had gotten the pc version instead.


----------



## Payapaya (May 4, 2010)

Suigetsu said:


> got the 360 version , should had gotten the pc version instead.



The Boss 3:17:2010 - "That's why PC is Master Race... "

One reason why you generally want to get Bethesda games on the PC is because they generally release the Editor tools.

I am not sure if there is a quick way of leveling anymore on the consoles because the patch fixed the glitch.  I guess you could remove the patch, but I have no idea how to do so if it is possible.

I guess you can always try switching the difficulties.  Put it on very easy and weaken the enemy, but before you kill them you switch it to the hardest difficulty.  I am not sure if that works or not.  I remember seeing it on a youtube video a long time ago.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

^  I play for 360 though. Don't care much for mods... aka I don't know how to and is to lazy to work with mod. 

_SOOOO............ _I finished the game.. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



...such a disappointing end fight. The robot did everything. Also I let the ultimate evil guy go... and I volunteer to do the sacrifice but I forgot the code so it exploded... good thing I was able to reload! 


 

So now I am on to the Broken steel expansion.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

I remember the end fight, I used my whole plethora of mini nukes.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

I used my mini nukes on the huge super mutants. Shit was so cash.


----------



## Vai (May 5, 2010)

that is very cash indeed.


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2010)

That is a hella bottle caps, yo


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

I was rich during the last 20 hrs of the game.


----------



## NeoDMC (May 5, 2010)

whenever I needed money I just went to Underworld, and got Sydney to give me a few of her Ultra SMG's for free by repeating that infinite reward convo.

They sell for like 240 caps a piece. I had Charon there to be a pack mule for em.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2010)

If you're evil you just kill everyone and pick their pockets dry *cha-ching*. 
Dat karma 


O and take their clothes and leave them nekkid too.

Dat nudity.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Bad karma is baaaaad.


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2010)

I tried to have good karma but I just couldn't manage it for long


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Why not? Shit was so cash when you were good.


----------



## Memos (May 5, 2010)

I killed too many people.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 5, 2010)

I always played with good karma on the 2 times ive played thru the game so far.

The only add-on i really liked was a music pack, a cple others just seemed to unbalance the game for me (one that gave you your own vault outside rivet city, for example)

So.. is there really a ending if you play the bad guy? seems that firing up the water treatment plant isnt a very good "Bad" thing to do. Or does havign bad karma let you blow your dad's work up? 

And finally, anybody know of any pc mods that add diff creatures into the game?


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

If you blow up your dad's work you die. I know because I forgot the password and died like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).  No Broken Steel for me... thank god I could reload...


----------



## Son Goku (May 5, 2010)

I sent in sarah. shit was lulz. then I reloaded and did the honorable thing.


----------



## xpeed (May 5, 2010)

I think I played this game 4 times already.  Three time being good and the final being a total asshole and bad guy.  Blew up Megaton City, I killed all the little kids from Lamplight, I let the Big Town peeps die, and....yeah, total carnage.  I couldn't do some missions because my karma was too low so I had to do good deeds to do it.  Pretty fun.  I recently got the expansion pack edition which includes five new missions, three outside the wasteland, The Pitts, Broken Steel, Operation Anchorage, Point Lookout and Mothership Zeta.  Mothership Zeta was a hilarious mission.  Hahaha.


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Did I mention I fucking LOVE Fawks. When he saw me out of the vault he went.. _MY FRIEND!_


----------



## Metaphor (May 19, 2010)

i kill ghouls because they're different


----------



## Son Goku (May 19, 2010)

Your just that awesome. their zombies, they deserve it.


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

I kill anything that's ugly or looks at me funny.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2010)

The World said:


> I kill anything that's ugly or looks at me funny.



I tried doing that in the kid-town. "wazer wifle"... ugh. 

Game wouldnt let me mow the brat down 


And has anybody ever managed to kite a deathclaw or super-m into a town? I just now thought of that, and it might be amusing to watch. 

Step 1. Put a bullet or 2 into a badass monster's hide, just to get its attention.

Step 2. Run for the nearest town, keeping said monster's attention as necessary.

Step 3. Switch to your trusty chinese stealth suit when other people are in lock-on range.

Step 4. Sit back and watch the show. (popcorn optional)


----------



## The World (May 20, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> I tried doing that in the kid-town. "wazer wifle"... ugh.
> 
> Game wouldnt let me mow the brat down
> 
> ...



I know I got so pissed when I couldn't kill that little cunt Princess. 

I wanted to blow her head off and watch it fly 1000 feet from her corpse.


----------



## The Boss (May 20, 2010)

Is it just me.. was was Broken Steel hard as fuck towards the end...  _WHAT THE SHIT. _Fucking 20 enclave shooting you at once. I started the last mission with about 200 steam packs and had 11 left when I was done.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (May 20, 2010)

I don't remember having that many problems with it.  Point Lookout was more difficult as a recall.


----------



## Payapaya (May 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Is it just me.. was was Broken Steel hard as fuck towards the end...  _WHAT THE SHIT. _Fucking 20 enclave shooting you at once. I started the last mission with about 200 steam packs and had 11 left when I was done.



Big Guns. 


			
				Shuntensatsu said:
			
		

> I don't remember having that many problems with it. Point Lookout was more difficult as a recall.



I found the military detention center to be the biggest challenge.

Sentry Bots and Gunk throwing Ghouls. 

I am trying to decide if I really want to start another game after my recent 80+ hour play through.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 27, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Big Guns.



True. I was always a small guns ("the terrible shotgun" , (that unique chinese assault rifle.. forget its name) but then i found that unique laser gatling in the deathclaw sanctuary   (though keeping it in decent working order was a bitch until the last 1/4 of the game or so)

Anyhoo.. starting this up again. Im going to TRY and fight the urge to run out and get the winterized T-51b armor this time.. try to run the game with lighter armor. Not sure if ill be able to resist, though.

And here's 3 pics i found, thought id load them up






*Spoiler*: __ 





Panel 1 : Oh, great. All of my weapons are in a terrible condition and there's enemies all around. I better watch where im going and not bump into.."

Panel 2 : STAGE DIVING JEUS CHRIST!!

Panel 3 : -click- (turning on the speaker of her pipboy, music ensues-




New vegas ships a week after my Bday. Im not sure if im going to just get the regular edition, or the CE. The ce's extras are..

"Lucky 7" poker chips. Each of the seven poker chips was designed to represent chips from the major casinos found on the New Vegas strip and throughout the Mojave Wasteland.
A fully customized Fallout: New Vegas deck of cards. Each card in the pack has been uniquely illustrated to depict characters and factions found within the game.
A recreation of the game¿s highly coveted "Lucky 38" platinum chip.
A hardcover graphic novel "All Roads", that tells the story of some of the characters and events that lead up to Fallout: New Vegas. "All Roads" was written by Chris Avellone and created in conjunction with Dark Horse Comics.
The Making of Fallout: New Vegas' DVD. This documentary DVD will contain exclusive video content, including interviews with the developers in which they take you from concept to creation.


The card deck and comic might be cool, but dont really see any value to the chips, imo. Would prefer a snazzy in-game item or 2 in their place


----------



## Payapaya (May 27, 2010)

> True. I was always a small guns ("the terrible shotgun" , (that unique chinese assault rifle.. forget its name) but then i found that unique laser gatling in the deathclaw sanctuary  (though keeping it in decent working order was a bitch until the last 1/4 of the game or so)



I personally loved just spamming missiles everywhere.  At the start I was very conservative with my missile ammo, but by the time I got around to level 26 I said 'screw it' and went missile happy. 



Wolfarus said:


> Anyhoo.. starting this up again. Im going to TRY and fight the urge to run out and get the winterized T-51b armor this time.. try to run the game with *lighter armor*. Not sure if ill be able to resist, though.



*Spoiler*: __ 










I like my light armor.  Granted there are some down sides, one being that I can not run out in the open like a crazed mad man.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

Rangers battle armor is the best non power based armor


----------



## The Boss (May 27, 2010)

The quest to get the armor was a bitch though.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 27, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The quest to get the armor was a bitch though.



If yer too low a level to handle the muties that come at you in that quest, then yes it would be a bitch. Wasnt that bad for me the 1st time i ran it. 

@Paya..

What armor is that, and im assuming thats a mod to turn dogmeat into a packanimal?  (is it that helpfull, and if so, could ya link it to me.. and the armor if its a mod as well.. thanks   )


----------



## Junas (May 27, 2010)

Son Goku said:


> Rangers battle armor is the best non power based armor



I agree. That armor is imo my favorite to use. That being said, I like being able to outrun most, if not all enemies and then hide behind cover and snipe them as far away as possible. I don't particularly like power suits, but I will put the T-51b power suit down as an exception.


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

I use two costumes.

Crimson Dragoon armor with jing wei shock sword 

or Antagonizer with fisto. bringing kamen rider to the wasteland. 

and yes I do say rider punch


----------



## Minh489 (May 27, 2010)

So I'm thinking about getting Fallout 3 GOTY for the PS3 since my computer can't play it. I've heard its pretty good, but I hear some pretty bad things about the bugs. Should I get it?


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

bugs are minimal. get it.


----------



## Minh489 (May 27, 2010)

Really? Thats great! I'll get it then, just 1 more question does this include the DLC bugs?


----------



## Son Goku (May 27, 2010)

yes it includes dlc bugs.


----------



## Minh489 (May 27, 2010)

Thanks. I'm definitely buying it then.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 27, 2010)

Yeah, i got the mutant mod installed, since increasing the variety of mobs was my main concern. Didnt really notice the others you linked 

I forgot to take out both of the increased spawn mods the 1st time i started a ng, and ran into a group of 7 scorpions infront of the super-duper mart 

Was fun using up all my nades' and most of my 10mm ammo dealing with them all 


So does anybody else get a warm n' fuzzy feeling when they blow up cars in bad guy's faces? i do


----------



## Mat?icha (May 28, 2010)

fu fu, i didnt know this thread existed.
i am a huge fan of this game, had first original game, played twice. now bought GOTY edition and played again. i have explored every(almost) damn hole in this game, stacked up on everything. now when i feel bored, from time to time i insert this game and just wonder around in the game, killing bandits and stuff. one of the best game ever, a true masterpiece.
btw, i own PS3 version only.


----------



## Kitsukaru (Aug 15, 2010)

Yeah right.


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 15, 2010)

Kitsukaru said:


> Yeah right.



Yeah right? whats that supposed to mean? If you don't trust me i don't have to do it with you, If you want proof that i have the game look at my profile.

Other then that have a good day.


----------



## xcodyxhan (Sep 26, 2010)

lol just go buy them you can get al 3 on a disc for like 20 bucks


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2010)

*HNNNNGH!*  

Since the DLCs went on sale I finally got the last 2 DLC, Mother ship and Point Lookout. I already spent 8 hrs on Point Lookout yesterday.  Looking forward to more!!! :33


----------



## Roy (Oct 5, 2010)

^same here. they were half off.


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 5, 2010)

The DLC's are pretty interesting, I remember running through them the first time, Point Lookout didn't have a fallout feel to me in terms of story.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2010)

Finished Point Lookout last night. It was pretty good... I didn't get to do all the side quest, only 2 (I'm already lvl 30 so I don't feel the need to do them. ) Some of the quest are fucked up. MAH BRAIN.  

On to the Mothership!


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

*FALLOUT 3 FUUUUUUUU!!!*

ugghhh so i decided to start a new character right? fucking autosaves.....it deleted my level 20-somethin with 40+ hours played so now all i have is a lvl 2.
But i do have my lvl 15 with 22 hours played but....just dont feel the same lol.

So yea now im like heart broken


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 17, 2010)

It's a meh game from Bethesda, so it's God's way of telling you your karma's fucked.


----------



## Sotei (Oct 17, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> ugghhh so i decided to start a new character right? fucking autosaves.....it deleted my level 20-somethin with 40+ hours played so now all i have is a lvl 2.
> But i do have my lvl 15 with 22 hours played but....just dont feel the same lol.
> 
> So yea now im like heart broken




lol. this is completely unrelated to Fallout but it reminded me of something similar that happened to me.

I remember when playing Parasite Eve, I had modified a shotgun to such an epic degree. I loved that shotgun, every monster got owned by it and then I got a new item and decided to modify it again hoping for even better results... oh boy was that the worst decision ever. 

The item completely randomized the ammo or something, I don't remember but it wasn't the same, I wasn't killing anything as I was before and after playing the game for 30+ hours I couldn't bring myself to restarting all over again.

I feel your pain, is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

Sotei said:


> lol. this is completely unrelated to Fallout but it reminded me of something similar that happened to me.
> 
> I remember when playing Parasite Eve, I had modified a shotgun to such an epic degree. I loved that shotgun, every monster got owned by it and then I got a new item and decided to modify it again hoping for even better results... oh boy was that the worst decision ever.
> 
> ...


 yea im just glad fallout new vegas is comin out soon but for ps3 on fallout 3 you only get 3 save slots and one of them is an auto save so it screwed me over


----------



## The Boss (Oct 17, 2010)

HidanCursed said:


> ugghhh so i decided to start a new character right? fucking autosaves.....it deleted my level 20-somethin with 40+ hours played so now all i have is a lvl 2.
> But i do have my lvl 15 with 22 hours played but....just dont feel the same lol.
> 
> So yea now im like heart broken



Take the game out and burn it. You don't deserve to play it.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 17, 2010)

Gay...


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 17, 2010)

starting over is not that bad, now you know what to do. I am on your shoes as well, gotta play it over in order to obtain the all bubble heads cheevo.


----------



## Gene (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah, the auto saving is really gay for that game. I can't even play Fallout 3 anymore because it won't let you continue after you beat the game (besides buying the DLC) and the autosave is stuck in the last room which is fucking locked. Seriously, the hell.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 17, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Take the game out and burn it. You don't deserve to play it.



What do you mean i don't deserve to play it?

I have clocked 40+ hours with all DLC and best armors/guns.

The game itself is not bad. It's the saving system. This is one of my favorite games its just the saving system does not give you enough slots to save therefore it overwrites one of my saves automatically without asking for my permission.

So, STFU or GTFO.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 17, 2010)

We have a Fallout 3 thread is what I mean. No need for a new thread... but hey! I clocked in 98hrs in total with all DLC completed and stuff. Feels... ok.


----------



## HidanCursed (Oct 18, 2010)

The Boss said:


> We have a Fallout 3 thread is what I mean. No need for a new thread... but hey! I clocked in 98hrs in total with all DLC completed and stuff. Feels... ok.



Well i haven't seen it it must be pushed back and i didn't want to go into the discussion of the game itself just the save feature.

but thanks and thats awesome i could only do 40+ hours after that it got kinda alright because i remember getting the good guns was a pain in the ass and i didn't wanna do it again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, at least you can play something better now.


----------



## Gig (Oct 18, 2010)

Gene said:


> Yeah, the auto saving is really gay for that game. I can't even play Fallout 3 anymore because it won't let you continue after you beat the game (besides buying the DLC) and the autosave is stuck in the last room which is fucking locked. Seriously, the hell.



Well in the 360 version at least you can turn the autosave off


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Dec 3, 2010)

The Nightkin wish you a very Merry Christmas.  But remember, they know when you're sleeping.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2011)

So I made another run on the game and finally got all bubble heads, I also happened to come by an offer of very cheap dlc offer for Fallout 3 so I got to get the 3 expansions that I was missing.

However the pitt is... probably the worst dlc so far, and the 100 steel ingots?! I mean srsly in what where they thinking?! freakin frustrating >_>


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2011)

^ Have you played MotherShip Zeta yet? It's the worst DLC imo. The Pitts was good. Best was Point Lookout.


----------



## Gig (May 24, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> So I made another run on the game and finally got all bubble heads, I also happened to come by an offer of very cheap dlc offer for Fallout 3 so I got to get the 3 expansions that I was missing.
> 
> However the pitt is... probably the worst dlc so far, and the 100 steel ingots?! I mean srsly in what where they thinking?! freakin frustrating >_>


I just followed a video guide for the ingots since it was so boring looking for them, I wanted that Tribal Power armour and silence machine gun. 

Have you got the stealth suit/God suit yet Sui from Operation Anchorage?


----------



## Suigetsu (May 24, 2011)

I ve got the armor from operation anchorage, it never wears off so its super effective ^_^ I am missing two steel Ingots apparently, I must have skipped one, even tough I remember passing trough all those locations.

Point lookout was the best definitely and broken steel was really nice too for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 24, 2011)

Operation Anchorage power armor is sexy stuff. 

The Chinese General was hard as fuck to beat though.


----------



## Psysalis (May 25, 2011)

stealth suit is my baby , never comes off


----------



## The World (May 25, 2011)

That's the first thing I get.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 25, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> The Chinese General was hard as fuck to beat though.



I made that dude kill himself.


----------



## Psysalis (May 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I made that dude kill himself.



There's always another way


----------



## Suigetsu (May 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I made that dude kill himself.



yes, it was so amusing to see  even tough it was a simulation inside a simulation.
So Now I am only missing the reach level 30 achievement, anyone knows a good way to level up? just gotta reach two more levels >_>

btw mother-ship zeta was just pew pew, disintegration! I also disposed of that btch that was all bossy and useless. I rofled when at the end she wanted to return to the wasteland and carve a name for herself with the help of the alien weapons. Pfft, I disintegrated her in a pew pew of shinning dust.


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 2, 2012)

So with Skyrim out and it's now a New Year you think we'll catch a glimpse of Fallout 4 this year?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2012)

Only one can hope. I really want Fallout4.


----------



## zinmodee (Jan 3, 2012)

Fallout 3 is merely depend upon your skills. You can only reach the end if you follow the proper strategies. This series is more exciting then other two.


----------



## Mat?icha (Jan 3, 2012)

i can not complete that shitty ingot trophy, cant find last ingot. a followed the guide to how find them all and still cant complete. stupidest trophy idea ever, seriously.


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Did you get the one on the completely caged hallway that the monkey tears open on the way back to the slave work shop? That should of been your last one.


----------



## Mirrow (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god I remember that ingot achievement 



Seriously want F4.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Alright! finally got this for my PC.
Are there any mods to make my guy run like fck and discover all the locations on point lookout without actually having to go to them?

Also how can I make items pop up? Like books, comics, and bobble heads?



Mat?icha said:


> i can not complete that shitty ingot trophy, cant find last ingot. a followed the guide to how find them all and still cant complete. stupidest trophy idea ever, seriously.



Most likely it's the one that I missed, it's near a stair and junk pile on the second level. Re-watch the guide if you must.


----------



## Dreamer (Jan 3, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Alright! finally got this for my PC.
> Are there any mods to make my guy run like fck and discover all the locations on point lookout without actually having to go to them?



You got the Explorer Perk?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 3, 2012)

Dreamer said:


> You got the Explorer Perk?



dont wanna waste it, however I could save then level up, get the achievement, load my last save and voila!


----------

